# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  * القطف الداني من كتاب : ( الأدب المفرد ) لشيخنا الألباني..

## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :

سنعرض عليكم في هذه الصفحات - إن شاء الله تعالى - ما يسره الله لنا 
من تفريغ (1) لأشرطة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني - رحمه الله تعالى - 
  شرح  لبعض أبواب  من كتاب : (( الأدب المفرد )) للإمام البخاري .

علما بأن : الشيخ - رحمه الله - بريء من أية تجاوزات في اللفظ أو الرسم
أو المعنى قد حدثت خطأً أو نسيانًا أثناء التفريغ .

ونحن الذين قمنا بهذا التفريغ - بعض طلبة العلم المهتمين بمثل هذه الدراسات النافعة -
نبرأ إلى الله - عز وجل - من أيِّة تجاوزات قد حدثت دون قصد منا ..


توطئة لا بد منها بين يدي عرض التفريغ 


- أولا : قد تم تفريغ هذه الأشرطة منذ ما يقرب من خمس عشرة سنة تقريبا

-ثانيا : كانت الأشرطة المتاحة آنذاك - مع ندرتها الشديدة - والتي قمنا بتفريغها تتصف بما يلي :

1- إنها غير مسلسلة أي أنه قد حدث -أحيانا - فقد شريط أو أكثر من التسلسل 
؛ مما تسبب في حدوث سقط لشرح بعض أبواب الكتاب . 

2- كذلك غلب على تلكم الأشرطة : إما رداءة الصوت لكامل الشريط ،
أوانخفاضه في بعض أجزاء من الشريط بشكل شق معه -بشدة - تحقيق الاستماع 
الواضح لكلام شيخنا -رحمه الله تعالى- ، مما اضطرنا لكتابة ما غلب على ظننا أنه قاله.

3- كذلك تكرر حدوث فراغ صوتي - انقطاع - لمدة دقائق قد تطول أو تقصر
في بعض الأشرطة مما تسبب في بتر الكلام ، وعدم تمام المعلومة التي كان الشيخ بصدد
الحديث عنها ؛ مما نتج عنه تفكك في الكلام و الشعور بعدم ترابطه في السياق أحيانا.

4- كذا حدث - أحيانا- أن ينتهي الشريط ولما ينتهي الشيخ من شرح الباب أو الحديث
بعدُ ، ثم نجد - قدرا - تتمة لشرح هذا الباب أو الحديث بعد عدة أشرطة
في التسلسل ؛ مما اضطرنا إلى استكمال شرح الباب من الشريط المتأخر
و إلحاق ذلك الشرح بالشريط الذي تقدم فيه شرح هذا الباب أو 
الحديث ؛ لتكتمل المعلومة و يمكن الاستفاد منها ، وهذا - كما لا يخفى -
أحدث خللا متعمدا في تسلسل التفريغ الحرفي للأشرطة .

5- كما أنه وبطريقة ما أحتوت الأشرطة الأخيرة على شرح
بعض أبواب من كتاب : ( الترغيب والترهيب ) للمنذري .


** وبسبب كل ما سبق بسطه نتج ما يمكن أن نطلق عليه - و بأمانة -
شبه تفريغ أو تفريغ بتصرف لا نستطيع وسمه باليسير، إلا أننا - يعلم الله -
لم نضع على لسان الشيخ ما لم يقل ، ولا نسبنا له ما لم ينسبه لنفسه
فقد حاولنا قدر الطوق ومع كل تلكم الظروف المحيطة أن يكون 

هذا التفريغ محض نسخ لكلام الشيخ  - رحمه الله تعالى- .



وفي الأخير :

هذه الصفحات ستحوي تسجيلا لكلمات قالها الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله تعالى-
في شرح بعض أبواب متفرقة من كتاب جبل الحفظ وإمام الدنيا  الإمام البخاري
- رحمه الله تعالى - ( الأدب المفرد ) علما بأن هذا الشرح قد خصّ به الشيخ
الألباني - رحمه الله - مجلس خاص بالنساء ...

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم :
- أن يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم و أن يتقبله و ينفع به آمــــــــــــي  ن .
- كما نسأله تعالى :
أن يغفر لكاتبه وكل من شارك بجهد أو نصح أو توجيه أو حتى أتاح مكانا
لعرضه إنه جواد كريم . 




-------------------------------------- 

(1)- نطلق عليه تفريغا تجاوزا ؛ للأسباب المبسوطة في التوطئة 
والتي منعتنا من الترجمة للموضوع بـ ( تفريغ أشرطة الأدب المفرد للألباني ).

----------


## أم هانئ

الشــريط الأول 


قال الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله تعالى - :


75- باب : مَنْ ختم على خادمه مخافة سوء الظن 

روى المصنف[1] بسنده الصحيح عن أبى العالية قال: 

"كنانُؤمر أن نختم على الخادم, ونكيل,ونعدّها,كر  اهية أن يتعودوا خُلٌق سوء أو يَظنَ أحَدُنا ظنَّ سوء"


يقول أبو العالية:

كان أصحاب النبى-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- أو بعضهم يأمرونا أن نختم على الخادم,

والظاهر والله أعلم أن المقصود من هذا الختم : هو أنه كان السيدفى ذلك الزمن إذا أعطى

كيسا فيه فلوس للخادم ختم لكى لايطمع الخادم بفتحه أو أخذ شىء مما فيه. 

ويٌؤكد هذا المعنى قوله:"ونكيل" يعنى : إذا أعطيناه قمحاً وقلنا له انزل إلى السوق وبعْه ؛

فنُعطيه بالكيل لانعتمد عليه. 

وكذلك قوله:"ونعدها"الض  ير يعود-والله أعلم- للفلوس.

فهذه ثلاث أشياء كان أصحاب الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يأمرون الأسياد 

أن يحتاطوا فيها مع خوادمهم. 

لمـــــــــاذا أمِرُوابمثل هذه الأمور الثلاثة ؟ 

قال:"كراهية أن يتعودوا خُلق سوء, أو يظن أحدنا ظن سوء".

فبطريقة العدّ والكيل والختم سدَّ السيد على نفسه الطريق بأن يسئ الظن بخادمه . 

هذا من الآداب المُتعلقة بالأسياد مع العبيد,ولكن يمكن نقل هذا الأدب إلى مجال الوالد مع الولد

,أو الأم مع ولدها إذا كان يُخشى على الولد أن يتخلق بخلق سوء ؛ فينبغى أن يُسلّم له المالَ مُعدَّاً.

هذا مما نستفيده نحن اليوم وإلا فالعبيد انقرض أمرهم والخدم من الأحرار الذين يخدمون فى البيوت

وهم قلة و لأن العبيد يومئذ كان لهم حُكم المخالطة من أهل البيت كما لو كان ولداً من

أولاد أهل البيت؛ ومن أجل ذلك اقتضت حكمة التشريع ويسره أن يكون العبد مع سيدته 

كالولد مع أمه ؛ بمعنى يجوز للعبد أن يَطلع على شعر سيدته وعنقها وذراعيها كما لو كان 

ولداً من بطنها لكثرة المخالطة . 

هذا بالنسبة للعبيد أما بالنسبة للخدم؛ فلا, فهو أجنبى. 

--------------------------------------
(1)- الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى .

----------


## أسـامة

موضوع قيم. وفوائد جليلة.
واصلوا، وصلكم الله برحمته؛ ونفع بكم.

----------


## أم هانئ

> موضوع قيم. وفوائد جليلة.
> واصلوا، وصلكم الله برحمته؛ ونفع بكم.


آمين  و جزاكم الله خيرا..

----------


## أم هانئ

بـــاب : (( من عدّ على خادمه مخافة سوء الظن ))


** يقول الشيخ الألباني :

روى المصنف - أي البخاري - بسند صحيح عن سلمان قال :

[ إني لأعد العُرّاق على خادمي مخافة الظن ّ] و في رواية : [ خشية الظنّ ]

نفس الحكمة السابقة لكنه ما ذكر الكيل ولا الفلوس ولكنه ذكر العُرّاق وهو جمع عرق
وهي العظمة التي أخذ منها اللحم وما بقي فيها شيء له قيمة من اللحم 

يظهر أن هذه العظام كان لها قيمة يومئذ فتباع. وكان سلمان عنده خادم يسلمه 
هذه العظام يعدها عليه مخافة الظن أيضا . 

وسلمان هنا هو: سلمان الفارسى وهو أحد أصحاب الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- 
الذين آمنوا به حينما هاجر –عليه الصلاة والسلام-إلى المدينة وأصله من فارس,فهو آمن بالرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- 
وكان عبداً مملوكاً ثم جرت له قصة طويلة فيها عبرة بالغة:
ذلك أن سلمان كما ذكرنا كان من فارس وكان أبوه من رجال الدين يوقد النار
لعُبَّادِ النار في فارس، وبحكم كونه ابن هذا الوالد الذي يخدم النار لعبادها 
كان يتردد مع أبيه على مكان النار لإشعالها وإيقادها في الأوقات المقدسة عندهم ,
ثم أراد الله-عزوجل- هداية سلمان فمرَّ ذات يوم فى طريقه برجل راهب نصراني ،
فمال إليه وسمع إليه فدخل كلامُه إلى قلبه 

والحقيقة أن النصرانية ولو أنها كانت قد طرأ عليها التغيير والتبديل ولكنها 
مع ذلك بقى فيها بقايا من شريعة عيسى -عليه السلام الأولى - فكانت بسبب هذه البقايا
الصادقة الصالحة كانت مُتميزة فى صلاحها وفي قربها من قلوب المخلصين أكثر من دين المجوس 
والوثنية ، فحينما سمع سلمان كلام ذلك الراهب ومواعظه تبيَّن له أن دين أبيه دينٌ باطلٌ 
ولذلك آمن بالنصرانية دين عيسى - عليه السلام- وكفر بدين أبيه ومنذ ذلك اليوم 
بدأ النزاع بينه وبين أبيه شأن كل حق وباطل فى كل زمانٍ ومكان ،
لابد أن يظهر الخلاف بين أهل الحق والباطل ولذلك اضطر سلمان أن يهجربلاد أبيه 
ومجوسيته ويُهاجر إلى بلاد أخرى لكي يتفقه فى الدين الذي تبناه من جديد ألا وهو دين النصارى.


-فجاء إلى العراق واتصل برجل من كبار أحبار النصارى كان ذلك الراهب الذى
أسلم على يديه, أقول أسلم لأن الدين عند الله الإسلام سواء الدين الإسلامى اليوم
أو دين عيسى أو دين موسى؛ فكلها إسلام ولكن بشرط قبل أن يُصاب بشىء من الانحراف
، فذلك الراهب الذى أسلم سلمان على يديه دله على حبر من أحبار النصارى
وعلمائهم فى العراق فذهب إليه وجلس عنده أياماً طويلة يتفقه ويتعلم من دين
النصارى ثم دله هذا العالم النصرانى على عالم آخر ، فانتقل إليه فلم يزل
ينتقل من مكان إلى مكان حتى دُلَّ على عالم - هنا- فى الشام فهاجر إلى الشام 
ثم جلس إليه والذي اكتشفه أن هذا العالم النصراني الشامي يختلف كل الاختلاف 
عن ما كان اطلع عليه من هؤلاء القسيسين الذين تعلم على يديهم ،
فقد وجد منهم الزهد والإخلاص لدينهم وربهم بخلاف هذا العالم النصراني الشامي
فقد تكشف له أنه يجمع المال من أتباعه باسم توزيعه على الفقراء ومع ذلك فهو
يدخره فى جرارٍ من فخار لديه وهو يتظاهر بأنه زاهد وهو يجمع المال ،ثم كتب الله 
الموت على هذا الراهب المزعوم الموت ، فمات فكشف سلمان حقيقة أمره للناس. 
فقال هذا الرجل كان يُدَجِّل عليكم وهذه أموالكم التي خلفها فخذوا هذه الأموال .

–ثم إنه هاجر وكان قد أُخْبِر من كل علماء النصارى هؤلاء من واحد إلى آخر 
بأن هذا الزمن يا سلمان الذي تعيش أنت فيه هو زمن بِعْثَة آخر نبي من الأنبياء 
وهو محمد أو أحمد-عليه الصلاة والسلام-جاء عندهم فى كتبهم أو زبرهم أنَّه 
سيُهاجر إلى أرضٍ ذات نخيل ، فحضوه على أن يتتبع هذه البلدة التي تتحقق فيها
الصفات التي ذُكرت للبلد مهجر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي :
"ذات نخيلٍ وبين حرتين":يعنى بين ساحتين كبيرتين لا زرع فيها ولا نبات، 
وإنما فيها الحصباء والحجارة السوداء.
وفى سبيل هذا هاجر سلمان من دمشق فى طريقه إلى الحجاز بحثاً عن المكان الذي
سيخرج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أو يُهاجر إليه ، وفي الطريق استعبده 
بعض القبائل العربية ، يعني فرضوا عليه الأسر والاسترقاق ، وهو رجل حر
ما عرف الرق في حياته كلها ، هذه القبيلة التي استعبدته جاءت به إلى المدينة 
فباعوه لرجل هناك صاحب نخيل ..

**وهذه القصة في الواقع مثال تفسيري لحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
مثال من أمثلة كثيرة لحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن ربك ليعجب من أقوام يُجرون إلى الجنة بالسلاسل". 

فسلمان هذا حرٌ اُستُرِق ووُضِعَت الأغلال فى يده - رغما عنه - وبيعَ بيعة العبيد 
لسيدٍ فى المدينة . ماذا فعل هذا السيد؟ ألقاه فى حقله في نخيله 
وأمره أن يعمل هناك ليلا نهاراً في حقل ذلك السيد عبد,وانتهى الأمر.

لكنَّ الله –عزوجل- أراد له الهداية ، فبينما هوذات يومٍ على نخلةٍ يعمل فيها إذا به 
يسمع سيده وهو على الأرض وسلمان فوق ، فوق الشجرة، يتحدث مع بعض أصحابه
عن الرجل الذى هاجر إلى المدينة وهو يدعو إلى دينٍ جديدٍ وإلى عبادة الله وحده ..
فما كاد سلمان يسمع مثل هذا الخبر حتى لهث قلبه وقذف نفسه من النخلة إلى الأرض
وقال:أصحيحٌ أنه جاء هذا؟

فضربه سيده ؛ لأنه شعر من لهفته بأنهُ يُحبه بالغيب ...
وهذا الذى كان سلمان يسعى إليه قد يسَّرَهُ اللهُ له دون أن يُفكِّر 
ولكن من طريق الاسترقاق والاستعباد, ثم أخذ يترقب الفرصة المناسبة 
حتى يتمكن من زيارة الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- والتعرف عليه 
وعنده مما أخبره علماء النصارى الذين كان اتصل بهم من علاماتِ
ذلك المبعوث فى آخر الزمان أشياء منها:

1- أنَّ بين كتفيه خاتم النبوة,

2- وأنَّ منها أنه يقبلُ الهدية ولايأكل الصدقة .

فلما سمع سلمان ذلك الخبر تهيأ للذهاب إلى الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- 
فذهب ومعه تمرات فلما رأى الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-أُلقِى فى نفسه أنه هو النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ فقدَمَ إليه التمرات وقال له: هذه صدقة فوزّعها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
على بعض مَنْ حوله فأسرها سلمان فى نفسه وقال: هذه هى الأولى .
وسَمِعَهُ يعظ الناس وهو يأمرهم بأن يقوموا فى الليل والناس نيام ؛ 
المواعظ التى تدل على أن دعوة الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-دعوةٌ صالحة 
فرجع إلى سيده يعمل حتى توفر لديه شىء من التمر فعاد إليه مرة أخرى
فقال للنبى-عليه الصلاة والسلام- هذه هدية فأخذ منها-عليه الصلاة والسلام- 
فأكل ووزّع على مَنْ حوله, قال: هذه الثانية
,ثم قام سلمان لايتمالك نفسه وقام خلف الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
وشعر الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم - ماذا يُريد فكان الثوب هكذا فعمله هكذا 
كشف له عن الخاتم فرآه فقال:
أشهدُ أن لاإله إلا الله وأنَّ محمداً رسول الله,أسلَمَ من ذلك اليوم. 

فكانت القصة والعبرة في هذه الحادثة العجيبة أن سلمان كاتب سيده 
ومعنى المُكاتبة فى لغة الإسلام: هو أن يكون للسيد عبد فيتفق هذا العبدُ مع سيده 
على أن يفك أسره ورِقِّه من سيده بمالٍ يُقدمه إلى سيده .
فيتفق مع السيد فيُقدم هذا المال لمدة طالت أو قصُرت وعندما يُقدم آخر قرش منه 
ويسلمه إلى سيده يُصبح السيد مُضطراً إلى اعتاقه من عبوديته .
- وكان سلمان قد كاتب سيده على مالٍ معين يعطيه لسيده حتى يعتق رقبته منه
، فجاءَ إلى الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام-وذكر له أمر المكاتبة فساعده الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- على زرع نخيلٍ من الفسيل ,والفسيل: هو الشتل الخاص
فيُرَبَّى فى أراضٍ معينة ثم يُنقل إلى الأرض التى يُراد زرعها إلى الأبد. 
فأخذ سلمان ما شاء من هذا الفسيل وزرعه وكان الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
قد ساعده على زرع قسم من هذا الفسيل فكان هذا الفسيل الذى غرسه الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- بيده يطرح فى السنة مرتين من بركة وضع الرسول وغرسه إياه. 

هذا سلمان الذى رفع الله شأنه بالإسلام ،
وأعتقه من الرق صار بعد ذلك بفضل الإسلام سيداً ، وصار عنده خادم يعدّ
عليه ما يسلمه من العظام التي يريد أن يأكلها أو يبعها ؛ حتى يحفظ نفسه من أن
يسيء الظن بخادمه ، هذا هو فضل الإسلام في توجيه الأسياد وتعليمهم كيف يعاملون خدامهم أو عبيدهم .

----------


## أم هانئ

77- بــاب : أدب الخــادم 

يقول الشيخ الألباني :

بمعنى: تأديب الخادم .
يروي المصنف - البخاري - بإسناده الحسن عن يزيد بن عبد الله بن قُسَيط قال:
" أرسل عبد الله بن عمر غلاما له بذهب أو بِوَرِق فصرفه فأَنْظِر بالصرف فرجع إليه 
فجلده جلدا وَجِعًا ، فقال : اذهب فخذ الذي لي ولا تصرفه."

أرسل عبد الله بن عمر غلاما له بذهب أو بوَرِق - يعني فضة - فصرفه
فَأَنْظَرَ بالصرف أى صرفه إلى أجل وهذا حرام , يُشير فى ذلك إلى قول الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: (الذهب بالذهب يداً بيد, ها بها) مِثْلاً بمِثْل ,
يعني : واحد يصرف ذهب بذهب يساوي الأول ما يصير فيه مفاضلة 
كذلك الفضة ما يكون فيها مفاضلة يعني مثلا :
- ما بيجوز عشر ليرات فضة على عشرة شهور كل شهر ليرة ما يجوز (1)
كذا ما بيجوز تأخذ عليهم زيادة من "الصرافة ". (2)
أنا مثلا بحاجة إلى صرافة فأعطيت عشرة ليرات فضة فأعطيتني عشرة إلا ربع ليرة 
صرافة هذا ما بيجوز شرعا هذا ربا .أين الربا هنا ؟ 
يستفيد أحد الطرفين من الصرافة حتى يسلمها، صار فيه ربا 
- فعبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب أرسل خادمه يصرف له ذهب أو ورِق
أي : فضة فصرفه فانظر بالصرف يعني أجّل لما صرف 
فرجع الغلام إلى سيده عبد الله بن عمر فجلده جلداً وجيعاً, 
يعني فضربه ضربا موجعا وقال: اذهب فخذ الذى لي ولاتصرفه".
يعني : الذي تسلمته على أساس أنك ستستلم فيما بعد ، هذا ما يجوز 
الشاهد: أن ابن عمر ضرب خادمه هنا ، فنستفيد من هذا الأثر -
وابن عمر من أصحاب الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-المشهورين-
بأنه يجوز للسيد أن يضرب خادمه أو عبده بحق ، 
مثل ما فعل هنا عبد الله بن عمر مع خادمه عندما ارتكب مُخالفة للشريعة
وهو أنه أنظر بالصرف. 
فاستفدنا منه أنه يجوزللسيد أن يضرب عبده أو خادمه إذا ارتكب مُخالفة في الشريعة.
وعلى العكس من ذلك الحديث الآتى يدل على أنه لايجوز للسيد أن يضرب عبده بغير حق. 


** وروى المصنف بإسناده الصحيح عن أبي مسعود - رضي الله عنه - :
( كنت أضرب غلاما لي فسمعت من خلفي صوتا : اعلم أبا مسعود :
لله أقدر عليك منك عليه فالتفتُّ ، فإذا هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
قلت : يا رسول الله : هو حر لوجه الله ، فقال : " أما لو لم تفعل لمستك النار " أو (للفحتك النار) .

*- وأبو مسعود هذا هو البدرى واسمه عقبة بن عامر من أصحاب الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- ومن الذين شَهِدُوا معه وقعة بدر الكبرى ، هذا هو الذى
يروى لنا القصة الآتية. قال: (كُنتُ أضربُ غلاماً لى فسَمِعتُ من خلفى صوتاً: 
ماذا يقول هذا الصوت ؟ "اعلم أبا مسعود للهُ أقدرُ عليك منك عليه" 
يسمع صوتا من خلفه بأن الله عز وجل أقدر على تعذيب أبي مسعود من 
تعذيب أبي مسعود لغلامه ، فالتفتُّ فإذا هو رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - 
قلتُ يارسول الله فهو حرٌ لوجه الله...). هذه طبيعة الإنسان الكامل, فليس الإنسان الكامل 
هو الذى لايُخطئ؛ لكن هو الذى يُخطئ ثم يتراجع عن خطئه ولا يُسَوِّف ولا يُماطل 
فيفسح المجال للشيطان أن يَحوُل بينه وبين أوبته وتوبته إلى ربه. 
هذا أبو مسعود رجلٌ مؤمنٌ فما كاد ينتبه إلى أنه أخطأ مع ربه حينما ضرب غُلامه
ضربا ظالما له فناداه الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- فذكره أنك تضربه والله أقدر 
على تعذيبك له ينبهّه بأنك تظلمه ،....إذا هو حر لوجه الله ،
هذه التوبة النصوح على الإنسان أن يُعجّل بها لأنه ما يدري ما يُصيبه إذا 
ما ماطل وسَوَّف بالتوبة.قال : (هو حر لوجه الله ) ، فقال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:
"أما إن لو لم تفعل لمَسَتكَ النارُ"(ص85). 
لو ما بادرتَ إلى إطلاقه وجعله حراً لوجه الله-عزوجل- لمسَكَ اللهُ بعذاب من عنده
لقاء أنك بغيت واعتديت عليه. أما لو لم تفعل لمستك النار أو للفحتك النار والمعنى واحد.

ففى هذا شيئان:
- أنه لايجوز للسيد أن يظلم عبده
-وأنه إن وقع فى شىء من مثل هذا الظلم ، فتبرئة ذمته أن يخلي سبيله
ويجعله حرا لوجه الله عز وجل.

والإنسان حينما يقرأ مثل هذه الأحاديث والتوجيهات النبوية للأسياد مع عبيدهم ؛
يتذكر أن الاسترقاق فى الإسلام كما كنت شرحت هو نعمة للمسترقِّين ، 
واتخذت ذلك وسيلة للتنبيه على خطأ بعض الكتاب الإسلاميين اليوم الذين 
يتجاوبون مع الأمم المتحدة ومجالسها التى قررت -بزعمها - تحريم الاسترقاق ،
فيتجاوب كثير من الكتّاب الإسلاميين مع هذا الاتجاه فيُعلِن أن الإسلام
لايُمانع فى تحريم الاسترقاق, فقلتُ إن هؤلاء الكتّاب لايتنبهون إلى الفرق
بين استرقاق المسلمين لأعدائهم واسترقاق أعدائهم للمسلمين ، 
فاسترقاق المسلمين لأعدائهم إنما هي نِعمة يقدمونها إلى هؤلاء الأعداء
كما ذكرتُ آنفًا قول الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: 
"إن ربك يعجبُ من أقوام يُجرون إلى الجنة بالسلاسل". 
فهؤلاء الأسرى الذين يقعون عند المسلمين يرون الإسلام عن قرب
فيتعرفون على الحقيقة التي يدعو إليها الإسلام فيُؤمنون ويُسلمون 
ويكون أسرهم نعمة عليهم .

فالذين يدعون اليوم إلى تحريم الاسترقاق معنى هذا أنهم لايُفرقون بين
استرقاق المسلم للكافر والكافر للمسلم .. 
وهذه نماذج نقرأها في كتاب : ( الأدب المفرد )للبخاري
حيث يعود هذا المسلم مع الزمن أو على الأقل أولاده فيصبحون 
وثنيين وكفاراً و مشركين ، بينما إن لم يُسلم ذلك الأسير الكافر 
بنفسه كما وقع فى أوَّل الإسلام ، فعلى الأقل النسل الذى سيتناسل منه 
سيعيش فى جو إسلامى وسيخرج مسلماً هذا لا شك فيه .

فهذه آداب من آداب الإسلام في توجيه الأسياد إلى حسن معاملتهم 
للعبيد ومنها هذا الأدب الآتي ...


-----------------------------------------

(1)- ربا النسيئة = الإنظار بالصرف ، ويعارض الأمر الوارد شرعا : ( يدا بيد )
2)- ربا الفضل = اختلاف الكم ، ويعارض الأمر الوارد في الحديث :
 ( الذهب بالذهب والفضة بالفضة .... )

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

جزاكِ الله خيرًا أيتها الكريمة الموقرة ، وأحسن إليكِ ..
واصلي ، واصلكِ الله برحمةٍ منه ، وواسع فضلٍ ، وكريم عطاءٍ ..

* ( لعلكِ أخيتي لا تعيدي الكتابة بالخط الأوّل في المشاركات الأُوَل أعلاه ؛ 
فالخطّ الافتراضي جيدٌ وأفضل وفقكِ الله ) ..

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاكِ الله خيرًا أيتها الكريمة الموقرة ، وأحسن إليكِ ..
> واصلي ، واصلكِ الله برحمةٍ منه ، وواسع فضلٍ ، وكريم عطاءٍ ..
> 
> * ( لعلكِ أخيتي لا تعيدي الكتابة بالخط الأوّل في المشاركات الأُوَل أعلاه ؛ 
> فالخطّ الافتراضي جيدٌ وأفضل وفقكِ الله ) ..


وجزاك ربي خيرا أختنا الكريمة وإليك أحسن 
على عطر مرورك وطيب دعائك .

* أما بالنسبة للخط فالله المستعان سنحاول
علما بأننا ننقله من المكان الذي أنزلنا فيه
الموضوع أولا وهناك قد نضطر أحيانا لاختيار
خط ما .... القصد إن شاء الله نفعل بوركت أختنا.

----------


## أم هانئ

- باب لا تقل: قبَّحَ اللهُ وجهه 

روى المصنف بإسناده الحسن ، عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :"لا تقل قبَّح الله وجهه "
نقول هذه الكلمة بعضنا لبعض اليوم ، ونحن أحرار والإسلام ينهى السيد
أن يقول لعبده:"قبَّحَ اللهُ وجهك" , هذا أدب من آداب الإسلام، 
فنحنُ لبُعدنا عن الإسلام ، عن التأدب بالإسلام ، نستعمل مثل هذه الكلمة فلا
نحس بأقل وخز أو مسئولية أو مخالفة للشريعة الإسلامية حينما نقولها :
لأحد أبنائنا : "قبح اللهُ وجهك " 
( لا تقل قبح الله وجهك ) يعني هذا العبد ...


* وفي الحديث الثاني روى المصنف بإسناده الحسن عن أبى هريرة -رضي الله عنه -

قال:"لاتقولن قبح اللهُ وجهك ووجه مَنْ أشبه وجهك فإن الله-عزوجل-
خلق آدم-عليه السلام-على صورته" (1)

يعنى أن المسلم حين يسب إنساناً فى وجهه يكون فى وجهه سواد
أو دمامة قباحة فيفعل صاحب هذا الوجه فعلاً قبيحاً ؛ فلا يجد مسبة له 
إلا فى وجهه ، ثم لايكتفى أن يسبه فى خصوص وجهه بل يتعداه إلى وجهٍ يُشبه
وجهه فيقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
" لا يقولن أحد أي لعبده (لغلامه) قبح الله وجهك ووجه من أشبه وجهك لان الله خلق آدم على صورته " 
.فكلنا لآدمَ وآدم من تراب ,فكل هذه الوجوه ، وما كان منها من بيضاء أو سمراء 
أو سوداء وحمراء أو صفراء ، هى تعود إلى أبينا الأول إلى آدم 
-عليه الصلاة والسلام-, هنا المقصود في تمام كلامه أن هذه الوجوه الحمراء 
والبيضاء والصفراء والسوداء والسمراء والحمراء والصفراء كلها وجوه تنتمي
إلى أب واحد وهو آدم عليه السلام، فحينما يقول الشاتم:
" ووجه مَنْ شابه وجهك" 
معناه: أنه عاد بالسب إلى أبيه لأن الله خلق آدم عليه السلام على
هذه الصورة ، هذا الوجه الذي أنت تقبحه ،فلا تقل قبح الله 
وجهك لأن الله خلق آدم على صورته، وبصورة أخرى ووجه من أشبه وجهك ؛ 
لأن الله خلق هذا الوجه على صورة مَنْ تقبّحه ؛ ولذلك أيضا جاء فى أحاديث
أخرى : أنك إذا احتجتَ إلى ضرب غلامك أو لولدك فلا تضربه فى وجهه
؛ لأن اللهَ كرَّمَ آدمَ فخلق آدم على هذه الصورة الجميلة التى مَيَّزه بها على
سائر خلقه فقال ربُنا-تبارك وتعالى في القرآن الكريم -:
" ولقد كرمنا بنى آدمَ وحملناهم في البر والبحر "
فلا يجوز أن يضرب الوجه ، اضرب في أي مكان أخر ،
لكن الوجه هو أكرم شيء في هذا الإنسان الذي كرمه الله عز وجل
على سائر مخلوقاته ... ؛ لذلك بعد أن بوَّب المصنف : 

(لا تقل قبح الله وجهك) أتبعه بباب (ليجتنب الوجه بالضرب) ...

----------------------

1- جاء في حاشية كتاب صحيح الأدب المفرد ص 86: 
أي على صورة آدم عليه السلام ، وقد جاء ذلك صراحة 
في حديث آخر لأبي هريرة بلفظ : (خلق الله آدم على صورته 
وطوله ستون ذراعا ) متفق عليه ، فإذا شتم المسلم أخاه وقال
له :" قبح الله وجهك ووجه من أشبه وجهك ) 
شمل الشتم آدم أيضا فإن وجه المشتوم يشبه وجه آدم ، 
والله خلق آدم على هذه الصورة التي نشاهدها في ذريته ،
إلا أن الفرق أن آدم خلقه الله بيده ، ولم يمر بالأدوار والأطوار
التي يمر به بنوه ، وإنما خلقه من تراب قال تعالى في أول 
سورة المؤمنون :" وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ سُلَالَةٍ مِنْ طِينٍ ،
ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُطْفَةً فِي قَرَارٍ مَكِينٍ ، ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا
الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا
ثُمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ" المؤمنون 12 - 14

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

جزاكم الله خيرا.



> * أما بالنسبة للخط فالله المستعان سنحاول
> علما بأننا ننقله من المكان الذي أنزلنا فيه
> الموضوع أولا وهناك قد نضطر أحيانا لاختيار
> خط ما ....


إذا أردتم أن يظهر الخط الافتراضي، فيمكنكم نسخ المشاركات من أي مكان حتى ولو من ملف وورد (لأن غالب ما يحصل من التغيير يكون بسبب النسخ من الوورد) = إلى ملف tex t (تكست) وبعد ذلك ينسخ منه مرة أخرى وينقل إلى نافذة الرد في المتصفح.

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

نعم ، شيخنا الحمراني .. أحسن الله إليك ..
وهذا أخيتي ما أفعله في الغالب ـ وفقكِ الله وأحسن إليكِ ـ ..

* (عذرًا أخية إن كنتُ خرجتُ عن سياق موضوعكِ ، بارك الله في جهدكِ ونفع به)

----------


## أم هانئ

المشرف الفاضل ، والأخت الكريمة : جزاكما الله خيرا وأحسن إليكما في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## أم هانئ

- باب ليجتنب الضرب فى الوجه 


روى المصنف بإسناده الصحيح عن أبى هريرة عن النبى-صلى الله عليه وسلم-
قال: "إذا ضَرَبَ أحدُكُم فليجتنب الوجه" 
وهذا من ذكاء المصنف في ترتيب الأبواب في كتابه ، وسبق بيان سبب النهي عن ضرب الوجه . 

* روى المصنف بإسناده الصحيح عن جابر قال :
" مر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بدابة ، قال وُسم يدخن منخاره ،
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"لَعَنَ اللهُ مَنْ فعَلَ هذالا يَسِمَنَّ أحدٌ الوجه ولا يضربنه " 

لصاحب المواشى مصلحة فى هذا الوسم حتى لاتختلط بمواشى غير هو 
لكن نص الشارع وبالغ فى النهى عن وسم الدابة فى وجهها ؛ لذلك لما
مر الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- بدابة قد وُسِم-يعنى فى الوجه-
لم يذكرفى الحديث أنه فى الوجه ولكن تمام الحديث يدل على أنه فى الوجه ,
والوجه أحسنُ شىء من بدن الحيوان ولذلك تضايق هذا الحيوان حتى
ظهر الدخان من منخريه من شدة مالقى من أثر النار 
فقال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"لَعَنَ اللهُ مَنْ فعَلَ هذا"
يعنى:أبعده اللهُ عن رحمته هذا الذى وسم هذه الدابة فى وجهها ،
ثم توجه إلى جميع الناس بأدب الوسم فقال:
"لايَسِمَنَّ أحدٌ الوجه - أي خط في الوجه - ولا يضربنه أيضا " 

حتى الحيوان ما يجوز ضربه فى الوجه ؛ فيجب إكرام ذلك الوجه ،
وإنما يضرب فى مكان آخر ؛ لأن هذا الوجه هو أيضاً مما يتميز به الحيوان عن سائر أعضائه وبدنه .

لذلك إذا كان الشارع الحنيف ترَفّعَ بالمسلمين عن إهانة الحيوان
بضربه فى وجهه ؛ فأولى وأولى بالمسلم أن يترفع عن ضرب الإنسان فى وجهه 
حتى ولو كان مملوكاً ,حتى ولو كان كافراً ذلك من آداب الإسلام .

نسأل الله - عز وجل - : أن يفقهنا في الدين ، ويرزقنا العمل والحمد لله رب العالمين ( اهـ الدرس).

----------


## أم هانئ

أسئلة في نهاية الشريط الأول و التي وجهتها بعض الحاضرات للشيخ رحمه الله تعالى :

س1 :- قالت السائلة : أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم : 
"مَنْ أعْرَضَ عن ذكرى فإن له معيشة ًضنك" ما تفسير هذه الآية ؟ 

ج: قبل التفسيرأريد التنبيه,جرت عادة كثير من الناس أنهم إذاقرءوا آية 
ابتدءوها بالبسملة أو بالاستعاذة , المسلم إذا قرأ آية للاستشهاد أو للسؤال عنها
فليس من الشرع أن نقول:" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * ومَنْ أعرض عن ذكرى..."
أو أن نقول : "أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ومَنْ أعرض عن ذكرى"
- والاستعاذة بين يدى الآية أشهر من البسملة بين يديها عند الناس
يعنى تجد الخطيب وهو يخطب فى الناس ويُريد أن يذكر آية يقول :
"أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم كذا.وكذا"
وبعضهم يُخطئ حتى فى الترتيب العربى فيقول:" قال الله تعالى
"بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم وهذا خطأ فى التعبير بل خطأ فى هذا النسبة
؛ لأن الله ما قال : بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ....

فيجب أن نكون دقيقين فيما نعزوا إلى الله بل حتى إلى رسوله-صلى الله عليه وسلم-
من أين جاء هذا الخطأ ؟ 
من سوء فهمٍ لقول الله-عزوجل-: "فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله" 
سوء الفهم هو أن يظن الناس أن هذه الآية معناها: إذا قرأت القرآن سواء للتلاوة 
أوللاستشهاد فاستعذ بالله ... 
وإنما معنى الآية فإذا قرأت القرآن للتلاوة لا للستشهاد؛ فاستعذ بالله.

مالفرق بين القصتين ومن أين عرفنا هذا الفرق؟

أولا ً: الفرق بين القصتين هذه السائلة تسأل عن الآية وما هو تفسيرها؟
لمَّا تجلس لتقرأ القرآن للاعتبار والتذكر لابد أن تستعيذ بالله-عزوجل-
لكن إذا أرادت أن تسأل عن الآية ما هو معناها؛ فلا ينبغى أن تبدأ الآية بالاستعاذة. 

ثانيا: دليل التفريق هو السنة العملية, فهناك عشرات الأحاديث كان الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- يخطب فى الناس يُعلمهم فيأتى إلى آية ، فنجده لايقول:
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ويتلو الآية رأسا يبتدئ بالآية , مثلا :
لما جاء الأعراب الفقراء وتغير وجهه حزنا عليهم فوعظ الناس وعلمهم وقال :
قال الله تعالى:"ياأيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا مما رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتى أحدَكم الموتُ فيقول.."
ماقال: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. 


تفسير الآية:- 

"ومَنْ أعرَضَ عن ذِكرى" أى: كتابى وقرآنى أعرض عنه مُستكبراً, 
والذكرأوَّل ما يُذكر هو القرآن كما قال تعالى:
"إنا نحنُ نزلنا الذِكرَوإنا لهُ لحافظون"فالله-عزوجل-يُخبر بحال من أعرض 
عن اتباع كتابه فى الدنيا وفى الآخرة. 
"ومَنْ أعرضَ عن ذكرى":عن كتابى وعن اتباعه والعمل به فجزاؤه :
أنَّ له معيشة ضنكاً: أى له حياة شديدة تعيسة فى الحياة الدنيا ،
وبالإضافة إلى ذلك يقول تعالى:"ونحْشرَهُ يومَ القيامةِ أعمى" :
يعنى أن الله يُعذب الكافر فى الدنيا قبل الآخرة بسبب إعراضه
عن ذكره واتباع كتابه ...
ولا يُشكل على هذا أننا نرى كثيرا من الكفار والفساق يتمتعون فى الدنيا 
كما تتمتع الأنعام ؛ فنظن أنهم مسرورون ، وأنهم فى رغد من العيش يُغبطون عليه..
لاينبغى للمسلم أن يظن هذا الظن بهؤلاء الكفارأو الفساق ؛ لأن الحقيقة أن هؤلاء 
الناس الذين يعيشون على مخالفة كتاب الله وسنة نبيه-صلى الله عليه وسلم-
إنما يعيشون كما قال تعالى:"عيشة ضنكا"وإن كنا نراهم يتلهون لكن هذا
السرور ليس هو إلا السرور الظاهرى.

المسلم لايعيش الحياة الضنك؛ لأن حديثا واحدا فقط يتذكره يجعل حياته حياة رغيدة
ولوكان يأكل الخبز اليابس ويشرب الماء العكر ؛لأن المهم ليس المادة والجسد بقدر
استقرار النفس والقلب.حديث واحد يجعل المسلم سعيدا فى حياته فى الدنيا قبل الآخرة 
كقوله-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:
" عَجَبٌ أمرُ المؤمن كله إن أصابته سراء حمد الله وشكر فكله خيراً له وإن أصابتهُ
ضراء صبر فكان خيرا له فأمرُ المؤمن كله خير وليس ذلك إلا للمؤمن" . 

إذا كان الضر يُساوى عند المسلم السرور؛ إذاً فحياته كلها خير له فهو
يعيش فى حياة سعيدة أما الكافر فعلى العكس من ذلك فهو يكد ويشقى فى 
سبيل جمع المال ثم تتاح له الفرصة ليأكل شيئا لذيذا لكن هذه اللقيمات التى يأكلها
لايشعر بسعادته فيها لأنه مُحاط قبلها وبعدها بأن يكد ويتعب. 
"ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى"يعنى :لايهتدى سبيلا يوصله إلى الطمأنينة ، 
وإلى الحياة ؛ لأن الله-عزوجل- إنما يهدى سبيل مَنْ أناب إليه فى الدنيا 
فهناك فى الآخرة أمامهم نور وخلفهم نور, يمشون فى نور ويؤديهم ذلك النور إلى الجنة. 
أما الكافر فيُبعث أعمى فيقول : "ربى لم حشرتنى أعمى وقد كنتُ بصيراً"
أى فى الدنيافيُجيبه ربنا-تبارك وتعالى-: أن الجزاء من جنس العمل
"قال كذلك أتتك آتُنا فنسيتها وكذلك اليوم تُنسى". 

- خلقتُكَ بصيراً لتتبصرطريق الحق فتتبعه ؛ لتُرضينى أما وأنت
لم تفعل ذلك"أتتك آياتتنا فنسيتها" النسيان هنا ليس بمعنى ذهاب
الآيات من الذاكرة وأنه الترك والإعراض"فنسيته  "أى : أعرضت عنها
تركت العمل بها."وكذلك اليوم تُنسى" 
اللهُ لاينسى؛ لذلك فهذه قرينة على أن النسيان المقصود فى الموضعين من الآية
إنما هو الترك والإعراض. 
الجزاء من جنس العمل فكما أعرض هذا الأعمى عن ذكر الله فى الدنياو
العمل به؛كذلك ربنا يُجازيه يُعرض عنه ويُلقيه فى جهنم. 

هناك حديث :"أن مَنْ حفظ شيئا من القرآن ثم نسيه جاء يوم القيامة وهو أجذر" 

والحديث ضعيف السند والمقصود بالآية النسيان ترك العمل. 


س2:- إذا ظهر لمصلٍ بعد أن انتهى من صلاته نجاسة ٌفى الثوب أو المكان فهل يُعيدصلاته أم صلاته صحيحة؟ 

ج:- صلاته صحيحة بدليل أن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-صلَّى يوما
فى نعليه ثم خلعهما فخلع أصحابه نعالهم ,بعد أن سلم قال لهم
-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"لِمَ نزعتم نعالكم؟"
قالوا: رأيناك نزعت فنزعنا قال:"إن جبريل-عليه السلام-
أخبرنى أن فى نعلى أذى".
ومعنى هذا أنه اعتبر ما مضى من صلاته صحيحا ؛
فإذا كان تبين له فى آخر الصلاة أنه توجد نجاسة فى الثوب أو المكان
، فذلك لايضُر فى صلاته فهى صحيحة. 


س3:- عن عمر بن أبى سلمة قال:(رأيتُ رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يُصلى فى ثوبٍ واحدٍ مشتملا به فى بيت أم سلمة وواضعا طرفيه على عاتقيه"(متفق عليه). وعن ابن عمر-رضى الله عنهما-عن رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-قال:" إذا صلى أحدكم فليلبس ثوبيه فإن الله أحق من تُزين له فإن لم يكن له ثوبان فليتزرإذا صلى ولايشتمل أحدكم فى صلاته اشتمال اليهود" هل نفهم من الحديثين فى كلمة"الاشتمال"ال  قاعدة الفقهية القول مُقدم على الفعل؟أم أن اشتمال الرسول-صلى الله عليه وسلم-غير اشتمال اليهود؟ 

ج:- اشتمال الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- غيراشتمال اليهود
هو مفسر فى نفس الحديث "واضعا طرفيه على عاتقيه": 
يعنى كالإضباع فى الحج فليس هذا اشتمال اليهود. 
اشتمال اليهود:يرمى البطانية على كتافه ويضمها 
وهذا معرض لأى حركة أن ينكشف وقد يبدو شىء من عورته
فاشتمال اليهود ليس فيه الحيطة فى ستر العورة. 

س4:- اختلف العلماء والفقهاء فى التسليم من الصلاة فمنهم 
من يوجب التسليم من اليمين واليسار ومنهم من يقول: 
بأن السنة تسليمتين والواجب واحدة ؟ 

ج:- التسليمتان لاتجبان معا وإنما الواجب منها التسليمة الأولى
أما التسليمة الثانية فهى سُنة ؛ لأنه ثبت عن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
أنه فى بعض الأحيان كان يقول:"السلام عليكم ورحمة الله"
فقط فهذا هو الركن ولا تصح الصلاة إلا بهذه التسليمة أما
التسليمة الثانية فهى سُنة والأفضل الإتيان بها ولو أحيانا. 


س5:- ماهو المقدار الذى يفتح المُصلى به قدمه؟ 

ج:- ليس فى هذا السؤال سُنة والمسلم إذا صلى وحده أو إماماً؛ 
وقف الوقفة التى يرتاح لها سواء فرج بين قدميه خمس أصابع كما تقول
بعض المذاهب بدون حُجة أوأكثر من ذلك أو أقل. 
أما إذا كان يُصلى فى الصف فهناك وقفة متكلفة لابد منها؛ 
لابد من التفريج بين القدمين بحيث يلتصق القدم اليمنى بقدم جاره 
اليسرى ويكون الصف كما قال تعالى: "كالبنيان المرصوص".
تسوية الصفوف مع تسوية الأقدام والمناكب هذا من واجبات الصلاة
كما قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:
"سووا صفوفكم فإن تسوية الصفوف من إقامة الصلاة"
وفى رواية"من تمام الصلاة"
فالصلاة لاتسوى فيها الصفوف ناقصة بدليل هذا الحديث 
؛ فلابد من التراص وهذا التراص يتطلب فرجة تختلف من إنسان لآخر.
وينبغى أن يُلاحظ -الرجال فضلا عن النساء-أن التفريج بين القدمين
لاينبغى المبالغة فيه بحيث يكون فيه فرجة بين المناكب.
بعض السلفيين ينقل رجله إلى الذى بجواره مجرد ما يشعرأنه مست قدم
جاره قدمه يهرب عنه ؛ فينقلها نقلة ثانية "!!!
أفأنت تُكره الناس حتى يكونوا مؤمنين" مجرد ما تنقل قدمك 
وفهمت أنه ليس على السُنة اتركه. وبالعقل لصق المنكب
بالمنكب أحسن من لصق القدم بالقدم والتفريج بين المنكبين. 

عندنا صورعديدة:-

*الصورة الكاملة: لصق القدم بالقدم والمنكب بالمنكب. 
*صورة ثانية:لصق المنكب بالمنكب وعدم لصق القدم بالقدم. 
*صورة ثالثة:لصق القدم بالقدم والتفريج بين المناكب. 
*المرتبة الأخيرة:التفريج بين الأقدام والمناكب فهذا صفٌ مُهلك. 


(اهـ . الشريط :  الأول ) .

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط الثاني 

85- باب نفقة الرجل على عبده وخادمه صدقة 

روى المصنف بإسناده الحسن عن أبى هريرة قال :
( أمر النبى-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-بصدقة فقال رجلٌ: عندى دينار
فقال: أنفقه على نفسك, قال:عندى آخر .
قال: أنفقه على زوجتك قال:عندى آخر قال: أنفقه على خادمك ثم أنت أبصر.) 

هذا الحديث كالشرح لحديث أبى هريرة :
"ابدأ بنفسك ثم مَنْ تعول " فهو هاهنا يشرح هذا الحديث بقصة واقعية.
وذلك حينما أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بصدقة ،
فقال أحد الحاضرين عندي دينار فقال عليه السلام انفقه على نفسك
فهذا معنى ابدأ بنفسك ثم بمن تعول ، قال عندي آخر ، قال : فأنفقه على زوجتك ،
قال : عندي آخر ، قال: أنفقه على خادمك ، ثم أنت أبْصَر وأعلم بإنفاق بقية
ما قد يكون عندك من دراهم. 

فالحديث إذن : توضيح واقعي لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - 
المتقدم ، ابدأ بنفسك ثم بمن تعول.

----------


## أم هانئ

باب : إذا كره أن يأكل مع عبده 


روى المصنف بإسناده الصحيح عن ابن جريج قال:

"أخبرنى أبو الزبيرأنه سمع رجلا يسأل جابراً عن خادم الرجل إذا كفاه
المشقة والحر؛ أمر النبى-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أن يدعوه ؟
قال:نعم فإن كره أحدكم أن يطعم معه فليُطعمه اُكْلة فى يده". 

هنا عندي ابن الزبير والصواب هو أبو الزبير ، وجابر هو بن عبد الله الأنصارى،
يُحَدِث عنه أبو الزبير ، وابن جريج هذا من التابعين الذين يُكثرون من الرواية عن أبى الزبير. 


سُئل جابر عن الخادم - أي العبد - الذى يطبخ الطعام لسيده فيكفيه مؤنة طبخه والنفخ في ناره ، 
فيكفيه المشقة ودخان الطبخ يومئذ ، فهل الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
أمر السيد أن يدعو عبده ليأكل معه من هذا الطعام الذى حَضَّرَهُ له ؟

أجاب جابربـ (نعم) أى أن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
أمَر بذلك ، قال: "فإن كَرِه أحدكم أن يطعم معه فليُطعمه أُكْلَة فى يده".


- إذا كان هذا السيد عنده نفس شوية عزيزة عليه ، أكثر من اللازم ، بحيث يأنف 
في أن يشاركه في طعامه عبده ، وخادمه الذي هيأ له هذا الطعام ، مثاله : أن الطباخ
يُشارك رب البيت فى أن يأكل معه ، فهذا قد يشق على بعض الناس
ويكره ذلك ، و هذا يدل على شىء من العنجهية ومن التكبر فى نفس هذا
السيد ، ولكن ليس هذا من المنكر الكبير ؛ لأن بعض النفوس تتقزز من مثل
هذه الأمور فالرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- عالج هذا الأمر وهذه الأنفة 
من أن يشارك الخادم سيده فى طعامه . عالج ذلك بأنه إن كان لابد ،
فليُسلمه شيئا من ذلك الطعام ؛ ترضية لذلك العبد أو الخادم. 

أما أن يطبخ الخادم الطعام ولايذوق منه شيئاً لأنه طُبخ خاصة للسيد 
فهذا لايجوز ، بل الأفضل لهذا السيد أن يُجلس عبده معه فيُشاركه فى 
طعامه فإن كانت نفسه تأنف فلا أقل من أن يُسلمه أُكْلة ، لقمة لقمتين 
؛ لتطمئن نفس الخادم على سيده .

*وهذا فى الواقع من جملة الأساليب التى قضى بها رسول الله- صلى الله عليه
وآله وسلم-على المشاكل التى قد تقع بين الأغنياء والفقراء وبين الأسياد والعبيد.
تلطف شقة الخلاف والتباين بين السيد وعبده : بأن أمر بمثل هذه المواساة 
والمشاركة في الطعام بين السيد وعبده ، وجعل ذلك كما أفاد الحديث على مرتبتين :

الأولى : وهي العليا أن يجلس السيد مع العبد على مائدة واحدة ،
فإن أبت ذلك عليه نفسه فلا أقل من أن يطعمه من هذا الطعام الذي حضّره له .

المرتبة الثانية: رواية أخرى في الباب التالي عن جابربن عبد الله .



باب ليطعم العبد مما يأكل 



روى المصنف بإسناده الصحيح عن جابر ابن عبد الله قال: 
(كان النبى-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-يوصى بالمملوكين خيراً
ويقول:"أطعموهم مما تأكلون وألبسوهم من لبوسكم ولا تُعذبوا خلق الله") (صحيح) 



ثم الحديث الذي بعده وهو يجمع في المعنى بين ما تضمنه حديث جابر الأول 
والثاني وهو في باب : هل يجلس خادمه معه إذا أكل .

----------


## أم هانئ

87 -باب : هل يُجْلِس معه خادمه إذا أكل ؟ 

روى المصنف بإسناده الصحيح عن أبى هريرة-رضى الله عنه - عن النبى
- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-قال:
"إذا جاء أحدكم خادمه بطعامه فليجلسه فإن لم يقبل فليناوله منه".


وفي الحديث الثاني روى المصنف بإسنادٍ صحيح أثراً عن ابن أبى مُلَيكة قال:

( قال أبو محذورة كنت جالسا عند عمر - رضي الله عنه - إذ جاء صفوان بن أمية
بجفنة يحملها نفر في عباءة فوضعوها بين يدي عمر ، فدعا عمر ناسا مساكين وأرقاء
من أرقاء الناس حوله ، فأكلوا معه ، ثم قال عند ذلك :
فعل الله بقوم ، أو قال لحا الله قوما يرغبون عن أرقائهم أن يأكلوا معهم .
فقال صفوان : أما والله ما نرغب عنهم ولكنا نستأثر عليهم ؛ 
لا نجد والله من الطعام الطيب ما نأكل ونطعمهم. ) 

أبو محذورة من أصحاب الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
بل هو أحد مؤذنيه ، هذا كان يؤذن بعد أن تعلم الأذان من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -
، كان يؤذن فى مكة فى حياته -عليه الصلاة والسلام- وبعد وفاته، 
وتوارث بنوه الأذان منه ، وكان فى أذانه سُنة لاتُعرف فى كثير من البلاد
الإسلامية وبصورة خاصة اليوم : هذه السُنة في الأذان التى علّمها الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام-لأبى محذورة وهى ما يُسمى عند الفقهاء بالترجيع 
، والترجيع فى الأذان هو : أن يهلل أو أن يتشهد المؤذن بالشهادتين سرًا فى نفسه ، ثم يجهر بعد ذلك .

الأذان المعروف اليوم هو أن يُكبر أربعا فى أول الأذان رافعا صوته فإذا جاء عند الشهادتين 
خفض صوته بهما فقال مُسْمِعَا نفسه : 
"أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، أشهد ألا إله إلا الله ، أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله 
، أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله " ثم يرجع فيرفع بها صوته : ( أشهد ألا إله إلا الله ..
، أشهد ألا إله إلا الله ، أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله ، أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله ) 
هذا اسمه الترجيع هذا سُنة فى الأذان ولكن ليس سُنة مؤكدة ؛
لأن بلالا لم يكن يُرجّع مثل هذا الترجيع.
إذن السُنة بالنسبة لنا اليوم :
أن نرّجع تارة..ولا نرّجع تارة لنجمع بذلك بين تعليم الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- لبلال الأذان حسب ماهو معروف 
اليوم وبين تعليمه أبا محذورة الأذان كما سمعنا الآن وفيه الترجيع. 

أبو محذورة هذا الصحابي المؤذن للنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -
يروى لنا القصة الآتية التى جرت بين عمر وبين صحابى آخر.
عن أبى محذورة قال: "كنتُ جالسا عند عمر-رضى الله عنه-إذ جاء صفوان بن أمية,
{وصفوان هذا صحابي أيضا والقصة تدور بين هؤلاء الثلاثة :أبو محذورة 
(الراوى) وعمر بن الخطاب (المُوَجِّه) وصفوان بن أمية (الذى حضر هذه القصة)}

كنت جالسا عند عمرإذ جاء صفوان بن أمية بجفنة -
والجفنة هي القصعة أو بالمعنى العام المعروف اليوم الطنجرة الكبيرة 
- يحملها نفر فى عباءة - من ضخامتها أنه لا يمكن أن يحملها اثنان 
وإنما يفرشون العباءة الضخمة ويمسكوا الجفنة من أربعة أركان ويرفعوا الجفنة 
وينقلوها للمكان المطلوب. فوضعوها بين يدى عمر ، فدعا عمر ناسا مساكين
وأرقاء من أرقاء الناس حوله يعني : عبيدا كما هو معلوم فأكلوا معه ،
أمير المؤمنين يجلس فيأكل مع المساكين من تلك القصعة الكبيرة وهي الجفنة
، ثم قال عند ذلك عمر :" فعل الله بقوم أوقال:" لحا اللهُ قوما" فعل الله بقوم بمعنى :
انتقم منهم أو قال لحا الله قوما أي استأصلهم وقضى عليهم ،
والخلاصة عمر يدعو على هؤلاء القوم ، ما وصفهم ؟؟ يرغبون عن أرقائهم أن يأكلوا معهم 
- فعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يستنكر على الأسياد الذين لايُجالسون العبيد 
ليُؤاكلوهم ، وصفوان هذا ابن أمية كان من كرام العرب المشهورين بإطعام الطعام ، 
فالظاهر أن عمر لاحظ أن صفوان جاء بتلك الجفنة الضخمة وفيها الطعام
كان هذا فعله تكرما منه وإطعام للفقراء والمساكين والعبيد لم يُجالس الجماعة 
كما فعل عمر فدعا عمر على الأسياد الذين لا يؤاكلون العبيد ولا يأكلون معهم 
فقال : فعل الله بقوم أو لحا الله قوما يرغبون عن أرقائهم أن يأكلوا معهم .

فقال صفوان مُعتذراً:"أما والله مانرغب عنهم ولكنَّا نستأثر عليهم لانجد 
والله من الطعام الطيب ما نأكله ونُطعمهم". 
هذا فى الواقع سمو من صفوان خلافا لما قد يبدوا لبعض الأذهان
أنه اعتذار عن خطأ لما بدر منه ، ليس كذلك فهو يقول ما مفداه :
أنه لا يتيسر له من الطعام الطيب ما يتسع له ولآل بيته ولعبيده أيضا 
، والآن قد تيسر له هذه الجفنة من الطعام فجاء بها خالصة للفقراء والمساكين
فهو لم يُجالسهم ولم يطعم معهم لا أنفة وكبرياءً ، وإنما إفراداً لهم بهذا الطعام الطيب 
وعدم مشاركة منه لهم فيه . 
وهذا في الواقع يدل على نفسٍ كريمة وسخية منتهى السخاء ؛ لأنه حض العبيد
ليأكلوا من هذا الطعام الطيب ، ولم يشاركهم فيه ليأكلوا ويشبعوا ويكتفوا منه. 

إذن أفادنا هذا الأثر من عمر-رضى الله عنه -أنه يكره أشد الكراهة أن يترفع السيد 
أن يشارك عبيده فضلا عن خادمه الحر ، فى الطعام والشراب .
هذا في الواقع من سمو الإسلام فى الربط بين أفراد المسلمين فى مجتمعهم 
حيث لا يُفرق بين سيدٍ ومسود في الإسلام ، بين حر وعبد ، فكلهم 
يجلسون على مائدةٍ واحدة، وهذا منتهى العدل بين المسلمين جميعا.
فهم يجلسون على مائدة واحدة ويطعمون من طعام واحد ،
هذا منتهى العدل بين المسلمين جميعا .
فنبهنا في الحديث السابق على الإنفاق قال : عندي درهم .
قال : أنفقه على نفسك .
قال : عندي آخر .
قال أنفقه على زوجتك .
قال : عندي آخر .
قال : أنفقه على خادمك ، ثم ما بقي أنت أبصر. يجوز طبعا 

لكن عندنا قضيتين في قصة عمر :

1- الأولى أن عمر يحض على مشاركة الأسياد في الطعام 
2- الثانية أن صفوان بن أمية هذا لم يستنكف عن مشاركتهم في الطعام أنفا
واستكبارا ، لأنه وجد طعاما جيدا فخصّه بهؤلاء ، هذا هو الصواب.
أما إذا كان السيد ما عنده غير ما يكفي نفسه وعياله ، ويطعم عبده ما دون ذلك من الطعام ، فهذا لا يجوز.

----------


## أبوالشيماء

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 
وأرى لو توضع في ملف واحد في المرفقات ليحسن الاستفادة منها .

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 
> وأرى لو توضع في ملف واحد في المرفقات ليحسن الاستفادة منها .


جزاكم الله خيرا ..

إن شاء الله نفعل عند تمام المادة العلمية .

----------


## أم هانئ

88- باب : إذا نصح العبد لسيده 

أى : بيان ما له من الأجر 

* روى المصنف بإسناده الصحيح عن عبد الله بن عمر أن رسول الله
- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - قال:
"إن العبدَ إذا نَصَحَ لسيده وأحْسَنَ عبادة ربه فلهُ أجْرهُ مرتين" 
هذا من توجيه الشارع للعبيد على النصح لأسيادهم فى خدمتهم إياهم
حيث يجعل للعبد الذى ينصح لسيده ويعبد ربه أجرين : أجر العبادة لله وحده ، وأجر النصح لسيده .

أي أنه يقول للعبيد إن قيامكم بخدمة أسيادكم ليس هكذا يذهب هباءً منثورا ، 
بل لكم أجر عند الله - عزّ وجل - إذا ما نصحتم في خدمتكم لأسيادكم :
"إن العبدَ إذا نَصَحَ لسيده وأحْسَنَ عبادة ربه فلهُ أجْرهُ مرتين"

1- مرة لعبادة ربه وحده لا شريك له .
2- والمرة الأخرى لنصحه لسيده في قيامه بخدمته .


------------------------------------------------- 



** الحديث التالي يرويه عن صالح بن حي قال : قال رجل لعامر الشعبي : 
يا أبا عمر إنا نتحدث عندنا : إن الرجل إذا اعتق أم ولده ، ثم تزوجها كان كالراكب بدنته ؟
فقال عامر : حدثني أبو بَرْدة عن أبيه قال : قال لهم رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:
"ثلاثة لهم أجران :رجل من أهل الكتاب آمن بنبيه وآمن بمحمد-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-
فله أجران,والعبد المملوك إذا أدى حق الله وحق مواليه ، ورجلٌ عِندَهُ أمَة يطؤها 
فأدبها فأحسن تأديبها وعلمها فأحسن تعليمها ثم أعتقها فتزوجها فله أجران"

أبو بردة هو : تابعي ابن أبي موسى الأشعري ، فقوله هنا عن أبيه : يعني أبا موسى الأشعري .

قال أبو موسى الأشعري قال : قال لهم رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: 
"ثلاثة لهم أجران :رجل من أهل الكتاب آمن بنبيه وآمن بمحمد-
صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-فله أجران,والعبد المملوك إذا أدى حق 
الله وحق مواليه ، ورجلٌ عِندَهُ أمَة يطؤها فأدبها فأحسن تأديبها 
وعلمها فأحسن تعليمها ثم أعتقها فتزوجها فله أجران"


نعود إلى شرح الحديث :

( قوله يا أبا عمر ) كُنية: عامر الشُعبى وهو تابعى مشهور,
قال الرجل له:"إنا نتحدث عندنا" السائل كما فى بعض الروايات من خُراسان فقوله:
"عندنا" أى فى خُرسان فقوله : (عندنا ) أي في خراسان هناك يتحدثون وكانت
تلك البلاد من المواطن التى يُرابط فيها المسلمون ويغيرون منها على البلاد الشرقية نحو الهند والصين . 
هناك يقول السائل:"نتحدث عندنا أنَّ الرجلَ إذا أعتقَ أمَّ ولده ثم تزوجها كان كالراكب بدنته". 

"أمَّ ولده" هذه كناية عن عبدة الرجل الحُرإذا كان
يستمتع بها ثم رُزق منها بولد فهى أم ولده.وأم ولده من حيث أصل الكلمة تُقال لكل زوجة
فكل زوج له زوجة وله منها ولد أو أكثر فهى أم ولده ، ولكن اصْطُلِحَ فى هذه الكلمة
"أم الولد" أنها خاصة بالإماء أى بالعبيدات.
فحين يَرد هذا السؤال فيقول السائل:" إن الرجل إذا أعتق أم ولده ثم تزوجها كان كالراكب بدنته"
هو كما يأتي في نفس الحديث من المستحب فى الإسلام أن الرجل إذا جاءت 
إليه أمة عن طريق الحرب- كما شرحنا ذلك في درس مضى - 
أى بتقسيم قائد الجيش للسبايا؛ فخرج للرجل امرأة فهى أمته وهي جاريته 
سواء كان بهذا الطريق أو بطريق الشراء الشرعى .
فحينما يحوى الرجل أمة من الإماء تُصبح حلالا له كما لو تزوجها بالكتاب
والسُنة , لكن هنا لا عقد مجرد أن تُصبح أمة له بطريق من الطريقين
المذكورين؛تحل له هذه الأمة . 

ولكن متى تسمَّى أم ولد؟ إذا رُزق منها ولدا تُصبح أم ولده. 

لذلك فى هذا الحديث الآن من الناحية الحديثية إشكال لأنه يقول: 
" إذا أعتق أم ولده ثم تزوجها" الإعتاق يصير
قبل أن تحمل منه لأنه مجرد أن تحمل الأمة وتلد من السيد؛
تُعتق تُصبح حرة فحينما يُرزق السيد من أمته ولداً يُقال: أعتقها ولدها,
فكيف تبقى أمة بعد أن رزق منها بولد ؟! فيقال هنا : أعتقها ولدها .
فكيف تبقى أمة بعد ما رزق منها ولدا ، ويعتقها ويتزوجها بعد الولد وهي معتوقة بولدها ؟

*- لذلك بعد أن تتبعتُ طرق الحديث تبين أن أحد الرواة أخطأ فى لفظة : "أم ولد"
والصواب "أمته" الرجل إذا أعتق أمته يعنى السائل لما سأل ماقال: "أم ولده"إنما قال:"أمته" 
( الرجل إذا أعتق أمته ) يعني السائل حينما سأل ما قال :
( إذا أعتق الرجل أم ولده ) وإنما قال : ( أمته )
- لأنه كما ذكرنا الرجل إذا رُزق من أمته ولداً فولدها يُعتقها فلم يبقَ هناك 
مجال ليكسب هو فضل الله فيعتقها ويجعل عتقها صداقها ؛ 
لأن هذا ليس له مكان حينئذ من العتق لأنها أصبحت عتيقة . 

هذه الرواية فى مصطلح الحديث تُسمى شاذة: أى لفظة "أم ولده" والصواب:"أمته".
وعلى الصواب روى الإمام مسلم فى "صحيحه" يعني هذا هو الصواب ،
ومن دقة الإمام البخارى فى صحيحه- وهو نفسه صاحب الكتاب الذي نقرأه 
- أنه روى هذا الحديث بنفس السند المذكور هاهنا رواه فى الصحيح ،
لكن ماذكر السؤال والجواب وإنما ذكر الحديث المرفوع إلى الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- لأنه فيما يبدو لى – والله أعلم - 
أنه لاحظ هذه النكارة ؛ فماأحب أن يُوضع فى كتابه الذى سماه"بالمسند الصحيح" 
مثل هذه النكارة فحذف السؤال والجواب وذكر الحديث:"ثلاثة يُؤتون أجرهم مرتين..
"في صحيح البخاري هكذا فعل مع أن السند الذي رواه في هذا الكتاب هو نفسه
الذى رواه فى الصحيح ، لكن في هذا الكتاب يتحمل من الروايات والألفاظ
مالايتحمله كتابه المُسمى (بالمُسند الصحيح ) خصَّه بالصحيح أما (الأدب المفرد )
فماخصه بالصحيح ؛ ولذلك تَرين أنني في كثير من الأحيان لا أقرأ بعض الأحاديث ،
وقليل جدا من علماء الحديث الذين أفردو للحديث الصحيح كتب خاصة 
وفي مقدمة هؤلاء البخاري ومسلم ، فهو في ( الأدب المفرد ) لا يتقيد بالصحيح هذا 
مذهب ومشرب في التحديث يشاركه فيه جماهير معدودون أما في الصحيح 
وكذلك مسلم فإنما يوردان فيهما ما صح عن الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم - 


صحة السؤال إذن :
"إنا نتحدث عندنا أن الرجل إذا أعتق أمته ثم تزوجها كان كالراكب بدنته"
هذا عُرف فى خرسان - كما يفيده هذا السؤال من هذا الرجل للشعبي - 
أن عرفهم أو كان عرفا عندهم أنه من القبيح أن يكون الرجل عنده جارية ثم يعتقها
ثم يتزوجها ويضربون لذلك مثلا"كالراكب بدنته" يعني : ناقته.
فكأن العُرف عندهم تشبيه الجارية العبدة بالحيوان"الناقة"  فكأنه عارٌ عندهم .
فأجابه عامر الشعبى بما يردعليهم تلك العادة ويُبثت أن هذا أمر مشكور
ويُؤجرعليه صاحبه أجرين قال عامر : حدثني أبو بَرْدة عن أبيه – أبي موسى 
كما قلنا- قال لهم رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : "ثلاثة لهم أجران": 

1- النوع الأول :
( رجلٌ من أهل الكتاب آمن بنبيه وآمن بمحمد – صلى الله عليه وسلم )
وهذا واضح كون له أجران الأجر الأول أنه لم يكن مُلحداً زنديقاً طوال حياته 
حتى بعث اللهُ نبيه-عليه الصلاة والسلام-فآمن به بل عاش مؤمنا بالله وبعيسى-عليه السلام-
وبما جاء به من عند الله إلى ما قبل إيمانه بمحمد بن عبد الله-صلوات الله وسلامه عليه-
فهذا رجل من أهل الكتاب إذا آمن بالرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- 
فهذا رجل من أهل الكتاب آمن بمحمد كتب الله له أجرين
1- أجر إيمانه بعيسى عليه السلام
2- وأجر إيمانه بمحمد 
لا غرابة كما قلنا ؛ لأن الرجل الذى عاش فى الإلحاد والزندقة عاش كالبهائم
ليس له أجر ، بخلاف ذلك الذي كان مؤمنا بعيسى وشريعته فكان مأجورا 
عند ربه ولما بلغته دعوة الرسول . – صلى الله عليه وسلم –آمن بها أيضا ، 
فكتب له أجر آخر بالإضافة إلى أجره السابق 

وهذا النص- طبعا - نص عام ليس كما يقول بعض الشراح أنه خاص بأهل الكتاب
الذين كانوا فى عهد الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- فكذا يقول بعضهم
والحديث ليس فيه هذا التخصيص ثم هناك تخصيص آخر لانرى له وجها أيضا
يقولون: هذا الأجرللذى كان من أهل الكتاب فيما إذا كان إيمانه بعيسى لم يكن شابه 
شىء من الانحراف أو الزيغ أو الضلال هذا أيضا لايصح تقييد الحديث به ؛
لأن الحديث مطلق لاسيما ونحن نعلم أن الذين كانوا فى عهد الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام-من أهل الكتاب وآمنوا به-عليه الصلاة والسلام- 
ماكانوا مؤمنين بعيسى وبشريعة عيسى كما أنزلها الله هذا شبه مُستحيل فى مثل هذه الأيام،
ولكن المقصود أن الكتابى الذى أدرك رسالة الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
سواء بشخصه أو بالرواية كما هو شائع عند أهل الكتاب اليوم ثم آمن وصدق
فهذا له أجره مرتين ولو كان إيمانه الأول مشوبا بشىءٍ من الانحراف
كما هي طبيعة أهل الكتاب جميعاً .
وعلى كل حال هو خير من الوثنيين وخير من المشركين الذين ليس عندهم شىء 
من العلوم شيء من الأخلاق التى تأتى الناس عادة مما ورثوه من النبوات 
والرسالات التى كانت قبل بعثة الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- 


2- النوع الثاني :
"والعبد المملوك إذا أدى حق الله وحق مواليه".
أى أسياده : هذا أيضا له أجره مرتين كما تقدم في الحديث الذي قبله .


3- النوع الثالث : 

"ورجل عنده أمة كان يطأها فأدبها فأحسن تأديبها وعلمها فأحسن تعليمها ثم أعتقها فتزوجها فله أجران". 

الشاهد من الحديث:- هو الفقرة الأخيرة فبها يَرُدُ الشعبى على ذلك الخرسانى الذي يحكي
أن قومه كانوا يستقبحون من السيد أن يعتق أمته ثم يتزوجها ، ويعتبرون ذلك كالراكب بدنته .
فروى له الشعبي هذا الحديث ، وفيه أن الذي يكون عنده أمة فيؤدبها فيحسن تأديبها ويعلمها 
فيحسن تعليمها ثم يعتقها ثم يتزوجها فله أجره مرتين ففيه حض كبير للرجل
السيد إذا كان تحته جارية عبدة مملوكة أن يعتقها ، ويجعل عتقها صداقها
ويتزوجها مقابل تحريره إياها من العبودية وهذا ما فعله الرسول-عليه الصلاة
والسلام- بصفية, وصفية – معلوم لديكن جميعا – أن أصلها أنها كانت امرأة 
لأحد اليهود هي يهودية بنت يهودية من خيبر,فتحَ رسول الله-صلى الله 
عليه وآله وسلم-خيبر فلما فتح الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – خيبر 
ووقع السبى الكثير في يد الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم -
ووقعت صفية فى قسمة دُحية ودحية من أصحاب الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
فجاء رجل وأخبر الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- بأن عند دُحية جارية أو 
عبدة لاتليق إلا لك فأرسل الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-وراء دحية وأخذها منه
بسبعة رءوس .. يعني مقابل صفية اشتراها منه بسبعة رءوس من العبيد ،
ثم أعتقها الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-وجعل عتقها صداقها ؛
فكان فى فعله هذا-عليه الصلاة والسلام- تأييدا لقوله فى هذا الحديث
أن من الأشخاص الثلاثة الذين لهم أجرهم مرتين الرجل عنده عبدة جارية 
فيعتقها فله على ذلك أجران .

- وفى هذا الحديث التصريح باستحباب تعليم الرجل لأمته لحاريته لعبدته 
أليس أولى للرجل أن يُعلم زوجته الحرة؟ لاشك أن الجواب أولى وأولى.
و إذا كان ذلك هو الجواب :
فينبغى أن لا يشك أحد وإن كان هذا الشك قد قُضِى عليه فى الوقت الحاضر 
وأقول-  آسفا - : ليس لأن المسلمين تفقهوا فى دينهم وإنما لأن الأمواج الصاخبة التى
تجرف كل شىء وتأتى من بلاد أوربا هى التى جعلت العالم الإسلامى اليوم يجعل
النساء يُقبلن على العلم كالرجال ولا فرق فهم لم يتوجهوا هذا الاتجاه بتوجيه
مثل هذا الحديث ، وإنما اتجهوا هذا الاتجاه تجاوبا مع هذه الموجات الواصلة 
إلينا من أوربا وإلا لوكان انصراف المسلمين اليوم إلى الاهتمام بتعليم النساء العلم ؛
لأن الشارع الحكيم حَضَ على ذلك فى أحاديث هذا أحدها
لكانوا تجاوبوا مع الشارع أيضا فى تحديد درجات العلم وفى تحديد 
نوعية الوسائل التى ينبغى على النساء أن يلتزمنها ،
فيما إذا أردن أن يتعلمن العلم لأن الشارع الحكيم رَغَّب فيه 
وعدم تقيد النساء في العصر الحاضر بهذه الوسائل والحدود التي يفرضها
الشارع هذا دليل لما قلت من أن هذا الاتجاه للعلم من النساء اليوم ليس
لأن الشارع حضهن على ذلك بل لأنه الموضة التيار .

- هكذا يقول هذا الحديث فيه الحض الصريح لتعليم الرجل أهل بيته حتى
ولو كانت أمته يحسن به أن يُعلمها وهكذا نرى الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام-قد صدّق الفقرة الأخيرة فاعتق أمته – صفية –
وتزوجها وقد باشر الحض لنسائه على أن يتعلمن, في حديث آخر :
فقد دخل عليه-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-يوما امرأة صحابية جليلة اسمها الشفاء 
وكانت من النساء القليلات التى يمكن أن يعبر عنهم بالمثقفات يحسن القراءة والكتابة 
أقول : قليلات  ؛ لأن الرجال فى ذلك العهد كان يقل فيهم المتعلمون بحكم كون العرب يومئذ
أمة أمية كما جاء ذلك فى صحيح الكتاب والسنة.
لما دخلت على النبى-صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال لها وهو يشير إلى زوجته حفصة :
 ألا تعلمينها الكتابة كما علمتها رقية النملة؟ .


. ....................

*** ليس للرجل حد ينتهى إليه فى العلم أما المرأة فلها حدود
فالعلم الذي يحسن للمرأة أن تباشره وتتعاطاه وتتعلمه هو العلم الذي 
يصحح عقيدتها وما يثقفها ويفهمها أمور دينبها وأحكامه ، 
ما تستعين به على إصلاح خلقها ونفسها وأخيرا على تربية أولادها
في هذه الحدود يحسن للمرأة أن تتعلم وتتثقف .
وأما هذه العلوم التي يتعلمها الرجال وهي من طبيعتهم فلايليق بها أن تتعلم أى
علم يدرسه الرجل مثل هندسة البناء والحقوق إلى غير ذلك من علوم لايجوز للمرأة 
أن تقترب منها مطلقا لأن هذا يُنافى أمر الله لها بأن يكون الأصل فيها 
أن تلتزم عقر دارها ( وقرن في بيوتكن ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى )

العلم الذى يحسن بالمرأة أن تتعلمه وتتثقف فيه هو ما يُصلح عقيدتها
وما يُفهمها أحكام دينها وما تستعين به على إصلاح خلقها ودينها وعلى تربية أولادها
وفى هذه الحدود يُحسن للمرأة أن تتعلم. أما أن تتعلم العلوم التى يتعلمها الرجال تتعلم 
مثلا لتُصبح نائبة - اسما بمعناه اللغوى لا بالمعنى الاصطلاحى - هذا لايجوز لأن هذا العلم 
يستدعيها أن تخرج لأدنى مناسبة وأن تُخالط الرجال ، وأخيرا أن تستحق لعنة الله حينما 
قال رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: 
" لَعَنَ اللهُ المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء والمتشبهات من النساء بالرجال"
وفى لفظ آخر"لعن الله الرَّجِلة من النساء".

فامرأة ورَجِلة لا يجتمعان  ،و الشرع نبّه على هذا فلعن الرجلة من النساء من هى؟
هى التى تمشى فى الطريق في صدر الطريق بينما فى الإسلام كانت المرأة فى العهد الأول
تمشى مع الجدار جلبابها يمس الجدار يمينا أو يسارا أما اليوم فإذا كان صف من الرجال
وامرأة واحدة تشق هذا الصف ولا تبالي لجرأتها وقلة حيائها هذا هو الترجل
وأنا آسف أن أقول : إن كثيرا من النساء المسلمات قد خالطهن 
قد خالطهن هذا الترجل بنيب متفاوتة طبعا ؛ ولذلك فعلى النساء والفتيات
المسلمات أن يجاهدن من جملة ما يجاهدن فيه أن يبتعدن عن الترجل - ما
استطعن إلى ذلك سبيلا - هذا الزمن كما نرى جميعا الرجال يتشبهون
بالنساء والعكس والكل لعنة الله عليهم بنص الحديث . 

ومن ذلك العلم الذي يحاول المسلمات تعلمه ما يؤهلها للدعوة ،
وتحت هذا المسمى تخرج كثير من المسلمات من بلدها بدون محرم في سبيل ماذا ؟
الدعوة للإسلام – الله أكبر - هذا مثله كمن يبني قصرا ويهدم مصرا .

# جاءنى شاب اليوم يستشيرني فى المكتبة الظاهرية : أنه خطب فتاة وهى سافرة 
وكماأعرف كلمة سافرة كلمة مطاطة فسألته ، 
فقال: لاتستر شعرها ولاعنقها .
قلتُ: الله يحفظك هذه التى خطبتها؟ 
فقال: ماذا أفعل يا أستاذ لاأجد؟ 
ويزعم أنه سلفى فقلتُ له: يظهر أن لك شروط؟ 
قال: طبعا.
قلتُ : من شروطك؟ 
قال: أن تكون مُثقفة .
قلتُ : له لماذا؟ 
قال: حتى تكون داعية .
قلتُ له: هل أنت داعية ؟ -أنا أعرف أن معلوماته فى الإسلام سطحية
لكنه غيور فعلا ككثير من الشباب والشابات-
فأجاب: لأ ، لكن نُحاول .
قلتُ له: إذا كانت زوجتك تعرف تقرأ وتكتب كفاية وبركة ، فلابد أن تتزوج امرأة : 
أولا: تحصنك عن الفاحشة,
ثانيا: تقوم بواجب البيت وتربية الأولاد, شو داعية ماداعية ؟

هذا زمن قلّ فيه الدُعاه من الرجال فضلا عن النساء فباسم الدعاة تخرج
المرأة من بلدها لامحرم معها فى سبيل الدعوة إلى الإسلام هذا مثلهم 
كمن يبنى قصرا ويهدم مصراً أو كمثل الحديث الصحيح :
"مثل العالم لايعمل بعلمه كمثل الشمعة تحرق نفسها وتضئ لغيرها"
فهذه المرأة تُسافر سفرامُحرما لايجوز لها أن تُسافرإلى الكعبة إلا ومعها مَحْرَم 
فما بالها تسافر مستدبرة الكعبة دون محرم تدعو للإسلام ودعوتها أن تلتزم أحكام دينها
فلم يكن فى الإسلام الأول دُعاة من النساء وقد تُحاضر الرجال لم يكن مثل هذا 
فى زمن الصحابة ولا التابعين ولا ولا ...,
نعم موجود امرأة أنعم الله عليها بالعلم الصحيح تلزم بيتها يأتى إليها بنات جنسها
يتعلمن منها هذا لازم وواجب .
- أما أن تعارض الأحاديث تنطلق هكذا كأنها رجل وقد قال 
رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- :
"لايحل لامرأة تُؤمن بالله وباليوم الآخرأن تُسافر ثلاثة أيام" 
وفى رواية"يومين"وفى رواية ( يوما وليلة ) وفي أخرى"يوماً",
"أن تُسافر يوما إلا ومعها أبوها أو أخوهاأو ذومحرم لها". 

فلا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر سفرا أي "سفر":مطلقا :
طويلا أو قصيراً قريبا أو بعيدا فى طاعة الله أو في الاستمتاع بما أباح اللهُ لها
لا يحل لها السفر إلا مع ذي محرم لها . 

فإذا كانت المرأة داعية فلتلزم نفسها بذلك أولا وإلا انطبق عليها قول الشاعر: 

تعْصي الإلهَ وأنت تزْعُمَ حُبَهُ *** هذا لعَمْرك فى القياس بديعُ 

لو كان حُبُكَ صادقا لأطعْتهُ *** إنَّ المُحِبَ لمَنْ يُحِبُ مُطيعُ .

----------


## علي سليم

يرعاك ربي اختاه....رحم الله شامة الشام...بانتظار مدادكم....

----------


## أم هانئ

> يرعاك ربي اختاه....رحم الله شامة الشام...بانتظار مدادكم....


جزاكم الله خيرا ...

----------


## أم هانئ

الأسئلة :- 

هذه الأسئلة في نهاية الشريط الثاني ، وجهتها بعض الحاضرات للشيخ رحمه الله تعالى :


س1-:ماهو الفرق بين الكلمات الآتية:حدثنا فلان,أو أخبرنا أو أنبأنا أو ذكر لنا أو قال لنا ؟ 

ج:- هناك بعض الاصطلاحات متفق عليها والبعض فيه خلاف, فمثلا:
"حدثنا أو أخبرنا" لافرق بينهما إلا أن حدثنا أنص وأصرح فى البيان أنَّ هذا
التلميذ الذى يقول:"حدثنافلان" سمع منه الحديث مباشرة
بينما "أخبرنا" يتضمن أنه قد يكون إخبارا بالتحديث وهو الوجه الأول 
ويحتمل أن يكون الإخبار بالكتابة. 

"أنبأنا" أقرب فى الدلالة على المعنى الثانى من الأول. 

صار عندنا ثلاث مراتب:- 
1-حدثنا :نص صريح فى السماع. 
2-أخبرنا:نص راجح فى السماع يحتمل أنه بالكتابة حيث لاسماع. 
3-أنبانا:نص فى الكتابة لافى السماع. 

أما "ذكر لنا" فقد يكون ما ذكِِرَ له إما تحديثا وإما كتابة. 
كذلك"قال لنا"فليس فى كلٍ من قوله ,"ذكرأوقال"
مايشعر بأن ذلك كان بطريق التحديث أو بطريق الكتابة. 

إذا كان التحديث بلفظ السماع أو الكتابة أو أى طريقة كان كالإجازة مثلا؛
كل ذلك لايخدش فى صحة الرواية إذا توفرت فيها شروط الصحة. 


س2:-هل يجوز اقتداء المأموم بالإمام مع الحائل بينهما؟ 

ج:-إذا كان الحائل لضيق المسجد فجائز سواء للرجل أو المرأة. 

*بالنسبة للرجل:-إذا صلى فى المسجد ليس بينه وبين الإمام حائل؛ 
لكن بينه وبين الصف فرجة ممكن أن يُصلى فيها لكنه ما فعل وصلى وحده
فلا صلاة له فإن صلى معه آخرون والفرجة لاتزال ؛فالصلاة صحيحة لكنه
آثم هو ومَنْ عقد الصف معه ؛ لأنه من الواجب على كلٍ منهم أن يسد الفرجة. 

*بالنسبة للنساء:-إذا صلت المرأة وراء حائل لأن المسجد ضاق 
وإذا صلت فيه تختلط مع الرجال فصلت وراء حائل؛ فصلاتها جائزة.
أما أن يكون المسجد واسعا والرجال يعقدون صفا أو صفين وهى تستطيع أن تُصلى 
وراءهم بصف أو صفين بكل راحة ، و تُصلى خارج المسجد وهى تسمع صوت
الإمام فى هذه الحالة لاتصح صلاتها أيضا. 
وهذا التفصيل لابد من مُراعاته والحائل تارة يُعتبر وتارة لايُعتبر أى تارة يضر وتارة لايضر والتفصيل ما سبق. 



س3:- ماحُكم البكاء فى الصلاة الذى لايمكن دفعه إذا كان من ألم أو وجع أو مُصيبة ؟ 

ج:- الصلاة صحيحة. 


س4:-المطلقة التى تقضى عدتها فى بيت زوجهاهل هي مُلْزَمَة بخدمة زوجها كما لو كانت غير مطلقة ؟ 

ج:- نعم له عليها كل الحقوق لأنها لم تصبح حرة إلا بعد مُضِى العدة 
فإذا انقضت عدتها؛ أصبحت حرة ولا يجوز للرجل أن يُعيدها إليه إلا كما يأتى بامرأة جديدة بعقد شرعى. 

المطلقة طلاق رجعى غير المطلقة ثلاثا, المطلقة ثلاثا لاتحل له من بعدُ حتى تنكِحَ زوجا غيره 
فلم يبق له عليها من الحقوق مطلقاوالأصل فى المطلقة ثلاثالابد أن تخرج إلى بيت أهلهاولاتبقى
فى بيت الرجل؛ لأنها حرمت عليه .
أماالمطلقة طلاق رجعى فلا تزال فى عصمته. ومن حِكَم أمر الشارع الحكيم ببقاء المطلقة
طلاقا رجعيا فى بيت الزوج هو كما قال فى القرآن :
"لعل الله يُحدث بعد ذلك أمراً" بَيَّن لعله يميل إليها وتميل إليه.
فالمطلقة طلاقا رجعيا يجب عليها أن تظل فى بيت الزوج ، إلا لأمرٍعارض هذا
يعود معالجته للقاضى الشرعى إنما الأصل أنها تبقى فى بيت الزوج لاسيما إذا
كان الزوج حاضرا فلا يجوز أن تخرج أبداًولا يجوز له نفسه أن يُخرجها فضلا
عن أنه لايجوز لأبيهاولا لأخيها أن يفرضوا إرادتهم على زوجها ويأخذو نها من بيته
رغما عنه هذا خلاف الإسلام. 

هل تُحجب عنه ؟
لأ ليس شرطا أن تحتجب عنه, تحتجب لما تنقضى عدتها تُصبح حرة 
يجوز هو وغيره أن يتزوجها, أما قبل انقضاء العدة فهي لاتزال فى عصمته. 


س5:- يقول الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: 
"المرأة ناقصة عقل ودين" فما معنى ذلك مع الشرح؟ 

ج:- لمَّا قال الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:" المرأة ناقصة.." 
قال:"نقصان عقلها" أن شهادتها على النصف من شهادة الرجل 
"ونقصان دينها"أنها تقضى شطراً من حياتها لاتُصلى.
كأن معنى هذا الحديث أن الله-عزوجل-بحكمته فاوت بين الرجال والنساءفى العقل
والدين وفى غير ذلك من القدرات والطاقات كما فاوت بين الإنس والجن فى القوة 
كل هذه الحكَم يعرفها ربنا-تبارك وتعالى-فالحديث ليس فيه ذم للنساء
 بقلة العقل والدين لكن فيه بيان الواقع. 
طبيعة المرأة أن الله-عزوجل- خلقها كل شهر لابد أن تتعطل عن الصلاة
هذا نقص لاشك بالنسبة للرجال لكن ليس نقصا تترتب عليه مُؤاخذة وتترتب عليه
نقصان الدرجات فى الآخرة, يجوز المرأة على هذاالنقص الذى فُطرت عليه أن تكون
فى منازل من الإيمان أعلى بكثير من درجات كثير من الرجال.
إذاً هذا نقص طبيعى لا تُعاب المرأة عليه. 


( أ. هـ الشريط / 2) .

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريـــط الثالــث 




88 - تابع باب إذا نصح العبد لسيده 


روى المصنف بسند صحيح عن أبى موسى الأشعرى أنه قال: 
قال رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: 
"المملوك الذى يُحسن عبادة ربه ويُؤدى إلى سيده الذى فرض عليه من الطاعة والنصيحة؛ له أجران" 

وهذا الحديث كالأحاديث السابقة التي تبين فضل المملوك الذى 
يؤدي حق ربّه -عزوجل- وطاعة سيده من جهة أخرى فله أجران.

ويبدو من هذا الحديث أن العبد يكون ناجيا عند الله-عزوجل-
بمجرد القيام بهاتين الطاعتين : طاعة الله من جهة ، وطاعة السيد من جهة أخرى.
ويأتى فى بعض الأحاديث أن أبا هريرة الحر تمنى أن يكون مملوكا ؛ 
فيتفرغ للطاعة الله وطاعة سيده ويأخذ الأجرين .


هذا الحديث يفيدنا أن عملية نجاة العبد فى الإسلام سهلة 
بخلاف السيد لذلك تمنى أبو هريرة ما سبق . 

وروى المصنف من حديث أبي بردة عن أبيه قال: 
قال رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: 

( المملوك له أجران : إذا أدى حق الله في عبادته 
[ أو قال في حسن عبادته ] وحق مليكه الذي يملكه ) .

----------


## أم هانئ

89-باب العبد راعٍ 



روى المصنف بإسناده عن ابن عمر أن رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قال: 

" ألا كلكم راع وكلكم مسئُولٌ عن رعيته , فالأميرُ راع وهو مسئولٌ عن رعيته والرجلُ 
راع على أهل بيته وهو مسئولٌ عن رعيته وعبدُ الرجل راع على مال سيده وهو 
مسئولٌ عن رعيته ألا كلكم راع وكلكم مسئولٌ عن رعيته" 

واضح أن المصنف ساق هذا الحديث الطويل للفقرة أخيرة :
( وعبدُ الرجل راع على مال سيده وهو مسئولٌ عن رعيته )إلى آخره .


- وكما ذكرت في درس مضى أنه لمَّا لم يبق الآن عبيد وأسياد بسبب إعراض 
المسلمين عن الجهاد فى سبيل الله-عزوجل- فطبيعة الحال لم يبق هناك عبيد
حتى ندندن حول أحكام هؤلاء العبيد مع الأسياد ، ولولا أننا فى صدد قراءة كتاب 
فى السُنة في الحديث النبوي للإمام البخارى- لم يكن ثمة فائدة كبرى من قراءة 
هذه الأحاديث المُتعلقة بالعبيد ؛ لأنه كما يُقال اليوم هذا البحث غير ذى موضوع 
لكن لابد من المرور على هذه الأحاديث وأخذ فكرة عامة لكى يكون المسلم على
بيِّنة مما جاءت به السُنة فيما يتعلق بالعبيد. 
ولذلك لا نقف كثيرا على هذه الفقرة الخاصة بالعبيد بقدر ما ينبغي أن نتوقف
على الفقرات التي قبلها فإنها مما لها علاقة بحياة المسلمين في كل عصر ومصر .


- هاهو رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يُجْمِل :

"كلكم راع وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته " ثم يُفصل هذا الإجمال ببعض الأمثلة: 

- قال:"فالأمير الذى على الناس راع و هو مسئول عن رعيته " 
المقصود بالأمير هُنا: 
إما الإمارة العامة وهو الخليفة 
وإما الإمارة الخاصة وهو المأمور الذي أمّره الخليفة المسلم . 
و هذا المعنى الثانى للأمير وهو الولي الذي أمّره الخليفة هو الذى عناه رسول الله-
صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فى بعض الأحاديث الصحيحة مثل حديث العرباض بن سارية 
قال: (وعظنا رسول الله-صلى اله عليه وآله وسلم- موعظة 
ذرفت منها العيون ووجلت منها القلوب فقلنا: يارسول الله أوصنا قال :
"أوصيكم بتقوى الله بالسمع والطاعة وإن وُلِّي عليكم عبدٌ حبشى")

هذا الوالى ليس هوالخليفة وإنما هوالذى ولاه الخليفة على الناس"عبد حبشى".
من أين عرِفنا أنَّ المُوَلّى فى هذا الحديث ليس هو الخليفة ؟ 

-عرفنا ذلك من استحضارنا شرطا من شروط الخليفة فمن شروط الخليفة :
أن يكون حُراً وليس هذا فقط بل من شروطه أيضا أن يكون عربيا قرشياً. 

فقوله:"فالأمير الذى على الناس راع" المقصود به كل أمير سواء 
كانت إمارته وولايته ولاية عامة وهو الخليفة المسلم الذي ليس فوقه حاكم
أو كانت ولايته خاصة وهو المُوَلى من قِبَل الخليفة, فكل منهما راعٍ وهو مسئول عن رعيته. 

ومن هنا يأتى أنَّ القاضى مثله ، أن المؤذن ، والإمام ... هؤلاء رُعاه و وُلاة على الأمة,
مَنْ الذى ولاهم ؟
- المفروض الخليفة المسلم ، فهؤلاء ولايتهم ولاية خاصة والذى ولاَّهم؛ ولايته عامة. 


فكما يجب على الوالى ولاية عامة أن يرعى شئون الأمة ،وأن ينصح لهم 
ومن ذلك ألا يُولى عليهم إلا مَنْ يعلم أنَّه ينصح للأمة ، كذلك هؤلاء الولاة الذين ولاهم
الحاكم المسلم على الناس فى أى شأن من شئون المسلمين على هؤلاء أيضا أن ينصحوا فى ولايتهم لأمتهم. 
الخليفة لايستطيع عادة أن يقوم بكل واجبات الدولة فلابد له والحالة هذه أن يُنيب عنه من يتولى بعض شئون الأمة. 


ففي الواقع أن هذا الحديث من جوامع كلم النبى-عليه الصلاة والسلام- ؛ 
لأنه لايكاد يخرج منه مُكَلف إلا وله رعاية خاصة على بعض شئون فرد أو جماعة من جماعة الأمة ،
حتى العبد. فالعبدُ راع في مال سيد و هو مسئول عن مال سيده ،
و كذلك فالرجل راع وهو مسئولٌ عن رعيته والمرأة راعٍ ومسئولة عن رعيتها عن زوجها عن أبنائها. 

* فما هى رعاية الرجل وماهى رعاية المرأة ؟ 

رعاية الرجل أن يقوم بكل مايجب عليه تِجاه زوجته وتِجاه أولاده من إنفاق 
ومن تربية ومن تثقيف بالثقافة الإسلامية الواجبة أى المقدار الذى يعرف
به الولد كيف يعبد الله وكيف يؤمن به الإيمان الذى ينجو به من عذاب الله .

إذن هذه الرعايات المتنوعة أهم ما يهمنا نحن كأفراد إنما هو الرجل والمرأة 
أما الحكام اليوم فلسنا نُطَالهم ولا سيما أن الحاكم الأول قد ذهب منذ ذهبت الخلافة 
الراشدة ؛ فبقي على الولاة أصحاب الولايات الخاصة أن يقوموا بالنصح لأمتهم 
وهذا في الواقع أمر واسع وقلّ من يقوم بأمر تحقيق الرعاية في منصبه على الوجه الواجب .

مثال :

القضاة قال فيهم رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - :
( قاضيان في النار وقاضٍ في الجنة ) لماذا ؟

- لأن القاضي أول كل شيء لابد أن يحكم بالحق ، والحق ليس هو إلا ما جاء في الكتاب
والسنة فما حال القضاة اليوم ومنذ مئات السنين لا ينظرون في الكتاب والسنة 
( فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله و الرسول )

-والمخرج : أن يتعرف الرجل على الكتاب والسنة ثم يتولى القضاء ويحكم بهما ،
فإن لم يستطع اعتزل القضاء وترك الأمر لغيره حتى لا يكون هو كبش الفداء ويدخل النار .

-وكذلك المفتي وإن لم يكن مكلفا بقانون ليس من الشرع
ولكنه يُستفتَى في اليوم الواحد في الكثير وعليه ألا يُفتي إلا بما جاء في الكتاب والسنة .


- هذا كله داخل في مثل قوله – عليه الصلاة والسلام –
( كلكم راعٍ وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته ) 

فلايجوز للرجل أن يتهاون فى تربية أهل بيته نساءً أورجالا ؛ فهو راع مسئول عنهم 
ولو أن المسلمين جميعا قاموا بواجب الرعاية على أهاليهم ؛
لما وُجِدَ هذا الفساد الذى استشرى بين الشباب والشابات :
من التَّرّجل والتأنت والتفرنج و التبرج والتشبه.... 
فعلينا إذن أن نأخذ من هذا الحديث ذكرى لما قد نكون قصرنا فيه من القيام ببعض الواجبات تجاه أهل البيت .

----------


## أم هانئ

90 - باب مَنْ أحَبَّ أن يكون عبدًا 


روى المصنف بإسناده الصحيح عن أبى هريرة- رضى الله عنه - :
أنَّ رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال: "العبدُ المُسلم إذا أدى حق الله وحق سيده له أجران" 
والذى نفسُ أبى هريرة بيده لولا الجهادُ فى سبيل الله والحج وبر أمى لأحببتُ أن أكونَ مملوكا)


وهذا لما ذكرناه آنفا من أن نجاة المملوك مربوط بطاعتين :
طاعة لسيده ، وطاعة لربه .

فتمنى أبو هريرة أن يكون مملوكا لكنه لا يستطيع ذلك 
من حيث إنه عليه واجبات وهي :
الجهاد في سبيل الله ، والحج ، و القيام ببر أمه .

وعلى كل حال فإن هذا التمنى يبدو أنه ليس حقيقة ؛ فالحُر لا يجوز أن يَسْتعبد
نفسه لغيره .
ولكن غرضه من مثل هذا الكلام :
هو بيان أن هذا المملوك حينما ربنا-عزوجل- ابتلاه بالرق فلا ينبغي 
أن ينقم بسبب ذلك على ربه ، بل يتخذ ذلك وسيلة تُقربه من ربه ،
وتُنجيه من عذابه : وذلك طريقه سهل بأن يطيع سيده ، وأن يعبد ربه
حتى يأتيه اليقين هذا هو مقصود أبي هريرة من هذا الكلام .. 



*سُئل الشيخ :" الجهاد, الحج, البر " هذه الأشياء ليست واجبة على العبد ؟ 

-العبد مملوك لسيده فلا يجب عليه شىء إطلاقا إلا أن يأذن له سيده.

----------


## أم هانئ

91 - باب لا يقول عبدى 

من الآداب التى فرضها الله على الأسياد أن لا يُنادي عبده بعبدى
ذلك لأن التعبد ولو باللفظ إنما هو من حق الله على عباده. 
كما لا ينبغي أن ينادي العبد سيده ( بربِّى ) ؛ لأن هذين الاسمين:
"الرب"هو خاص بالله -عزوجل- وكذلك : "العبد" يُتعبد بالانتساب
لله-عزوجل-. 

عن أبى هريرة عن النبى- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- أنه قال: 
"لايَقل أحدُكُم:عبدى أمتى,كُلكم عبيد الله وكل نسائكم إماء الله,
وليقل: غلامى,جاريتى,وفت  اى وفتاتى"


هكذا يُعلم الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- الأسياد 
أن يلتزموا الأدب مع الله-عزوجل- فلا يُنادون رقيقا
من أرقائهم بلفظ"عبدي"؛ [ كلكم عبيد الله ]
ولا يُنادى جاريته "بأمتى"؛ [ كل نسائكم إماء الله ]
ثم يُعلمنا الألفاظ التى يجب أن نُنادى بها العبيد :
غلامى للذكر ، و جاريتى إذا كانت أنثى , أو فتاى, أو فتاتى. 

هذا الأدب في الواقع ليس هو الأدب الفريد ،
فإن هناك آداب أخرى في السنة المطهرة كلها تدور حول 
الآداب في الألفاظ وفي الكلام هذه الآداب - مع الأسف الشديد -
قلّ من يرعاها اليوم من المسلمين حق رعايتها .
ولا نعني هذا الأدب ؛ لانقراض العبيد والاسترقاق الذي أصبح في خبر كان
ولكن هناك آداب أخرى جاءت بها أحاديث أخرى
لايزال موضوعها موضوعا واقعيا ويجب علينا نحن أن نُراعي ذلك.


مثــال :

فى كثير من الأحيان يطرق سمعنا فلان يُنادى بـ"ياعبد النبى"
وهو اسم شائع .
و إذا كان النبى-عليه الصلاة والسلام- نهى فى هذا الحديث
والذي بعده أن يقول السيد لعبده" يا عبدى" 
معللا بقوله: "فكلكم عبيد الله" ، فما بال المسلمين اليوم
ينتسبون فى العبودية إلى غير الله ولو إلى النبى فيقولون:
"عبد النبى"وهذا لايجوز في الإسلام .

ومثله الكثير والكثير فى الشيعة فعندهم : "عبد الحسين, وعبد علىّ"
وعندهم التعبد إلى غير الله الكثير و الكثير .
ولعل اسم : "عبد النبى"سرى إلى المسلمين من أهل 
السنة من عدوى تأثرهم من آداب الشيعة .


نحن نأخذ من هذا الحديث أن نُعالج به خطأً قائماً
ومستمراً إلى اليوم وهو التعبد إلى النبى 
وكذلك عبد الرسول وهذا لا يجوز ؛ 
كلنا عبيد الله فلا ننتسب لعبد من عبيد الله 
. 

ومن هذه الآداب التى أعرض عنها المسلمون كثيراً
بسبب جهلهم أولا : بالسُنة ، و ثانيا : إهمالهم لأحكام الشريعة
فهناك تعابير نهى الشارع الحكيم عنها مثلا : 

حينما رأى أحد الصحابة فى منامه أنَّه كان يمشى فى بعض طرق المدينة 
فيلقى رجلا من اليهود فقال له المسلم: نِعْمَ القوم أنتم معشر يهود
لولا أنكم تُشركون بالله فتقولون: (عزيرٌ ابن الله )
فقال اليهودى : ونِعْمَ القوم أنتم معشر المسلمين لولا أنكم 
تُشركون بالله وتقولون: ( ماشاءَ اللهُ وشاءَ محمد )
قال:ثم انطلق يمشى فلقي رجلا من النصارى فقال له المسلم: 
نِعْمَ القوم أنتم معشر النصارى لولا أنكم تُشركون بالله فتقولون:
(عيسى ابنُ الله ) فقال ذلك النصرانى للمسلم: ونِعْمَ القوم أنتم
معشرالمسلمين لولا أنكم تُشركون بالله فتقولون : 
( ماشاءَ اللهُ وشاءَ محمد ) فلما استيقظ الرجل سار 
إلى النبى- عليه الصلاة والسلام - وقصَ له الرؤيا فوقف
رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - فيهم خطيباً وقال: 
"لايَقولنَّ أحدكم ماشاء اللهُ و شاءَ محمد ولكن ليَقُلْ 
ما شاءَ اللهُ وحده أو ما شاءَ اللهُ ثم شاءَ محمد" 

هذا الأدب قد أخلَّ به جماهير المسلمين اليوم فما أكثر ما نقع 
في هذا الخطأ دون أن ننتبه فيأتي الرجل إلى عميله فيقول له : 
مالى غيرك وغير الله ،
أو مالي غير الله وغيرك
هذا الذي أنكره الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم –
في النص السابق (لايَقولنَّ أحدكم ماشاء اللهُ و شاءَ محمد )
وإن كان ولابد ذكر محمد مع الله - سبحانه وتعالى -
فيكون بعده ويذكر ذلك ليس بواو العطف التي تجمع 
وتقرن الرسول مع الله وإنما بـ(ثم ) التي تعطي التراخي 
وأن المعنى دون الله بمراتب .

و لذلك فقول الناس اليوم : ( ما لي غير الله وأنت )
مما يُسميه العلماء شرك لفظى. فالذى يقول هذا لا يعتقد أن
هذا الإنسان يملك له نفعا ولا ضراً و إلا لو اعتقد ذلك كفر
وارتد عن دينه و لكنه يُريد أن يستعين به على قضاء حاجته 
كوسيلة و سبب ، و هذا أمر مشروع لكنه أساء التعبير عن 
ذلك الذي يقصده فقال : ( مالي غير الله وأنت ) 
إن كان لابد أن يقول فليقل : مالي غير الله ثم أنت واعتمد على الله ثم عليك .

كذلك يأتي رجل آخر يتفق معه على عمل ينهي العملية
ويقول : "توكلنا على الله وعليك" الله أكبر , الله يقول فى القرآن:
"وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون" ، "وعلى الله فليتوكل المتوكلون"

فإذا جعلوا لله شريكا في التوكل فهذا شرك لفظي ؛
لأنهم لا يعنون ما يقولون ، فلا يجوز لمسلم أن يقول : 
توكلت على الله وعليك ، أو مالي غير الله وغيرك 
- إما ألا يذكر مع الله أحدا مطلقا وهذا أقطع لدابر الشرك اللفظي
- وإما إذا ذكر فبلفظ وحرف ( ثم ) لا بحرف ( الواو ) الجامعة . 

*سُئل الشيخ عن الذى يقع فى الشرك اللفظى هل يُعاقب؟ 

فقال : يعاقب القائل لذلك بعد أن ينبه و يبين له 
ويُعلم بأن الرسول- عليه الصلاة والسلام - نهى عن 
هذا فإن لم ينته حتما يُعاقب.

وكثيرا ما نقع في هذا الخطأ دون أن ننتبه أو نُنَبّه والأحاديث في ذلك كثيرة جدا 

لما كان رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-
يخطب يوما قام رجلٌ من الصحابة فقال: ماشاءَ اللهُ وشِئتَ يارسول الله فقال: 
" أجعلتنى لله نِداً قل : ماشاءَ اللهُ وحده" 

وأكثر من هذا جاء فى صحيح مسلم :

أن رجلا خَطبَ فقال في خطبته :
"مَنْ يُطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد ومَنْ يَعْصِهما فقد غوى"
فقال له الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم - 
"بئس الخطيب أنت , قل:"ومَنْ يعصى الله ورسوله فقد غوى" 

فهو أخطأ حين قال : :" ومَنْ يَعْصِهما فقد غوى"
يعنى لاتجمع بينهما بضمير واحد ؛ فهذا من الشرك اللفظي.


وكل ما سبق من الآداب اللفظية التى يجهلها كثير من المسلمين اليوم
ومن هذا القبيل الحديث الذي نحن بصدده
( كل رجالكم عبيد الله وكل نسائكم إماء الله ).

----------


## أم هانئ

92- باب : هل يقول سيدى ؟  
روى المصنف بإسناده الصحيح :
عن أبى هريرة عن النبى- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قال: 
"لايقولنَّ أحدكم عبدى وأمتى ولايقولنَّ المملوك ربى وربتى
وليقل فتاى وفتاتى وسيدى وسيدتى,كلكم مملوك 
والرب الله-عزوجل-"  
هذا الحديث أفاد جواز إطلاق العبد أو العبدة لفظة السيد
والسيدة على مولاه أو مولاها .
أى أن لفظة السيد ليست خاصة بالله-عزوجل-.  
وإن كان الأصل أن لفظة السيد - السيد الحق
هو الله ، لكن الله أجاز للمسلمين على لسان نبيه
أن يستعملوا كلمة السيد لغير الله- عزوجل- كما سبق 
وهذا الحديث صريح.  
وحينما جاء سعد بن مُعاذ إلى النبى- صلى الله عليه 
وآله وسلم- وهو راكب على دابته وكان مريضا
مُصابا فى أكحله كان مريضا لايستطيع أن يُنزل
بنفسه عن دابته لما جاء إلى الرسول- عليه الصلاة 
والسلام- وكان عنده قوم سعد بن معاذ فقال-
عليه الصلاة والسلام- لهم أى للأنصار:
"قوموا إلى سيدكم فأنزلوه" فسماهُ سيداً  
كذلك قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-فى حديث صحيح
رواه الإمام مسلم فى "صحيحه" :
"أنا سيد الناس يوم القيامة أتدرون فيم ذلك ؟..
" ثم ذكر- عليه الصلاة والسلام- حديث الشفاعة وهو حديث طويل جداً. 
*عن مطرف قال: قال أبى: (انطلقتُ فى وفد بنى عامر إلى النبى 
- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -فقالوا: أنتَ سيدُنا قال:السيد الله). 
هذا الوفد إما جاء ليُؤمن أو كان قد آمن فجاء ليسلم 
على النبى- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فبادروه بقولهم:
"أنتَ سيدنا" قال: "السيد الله"  
فكيف هذا وقد عرفنا مما سبق أن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- فعلا سيد 
بل هو نفسه قال لمثل سعد بن معاذ :"قوموا لسيدكم"
فلماذا قال – عليه الصلاة والسلام - : "السيد الله"؟ ّ 
** ذلك ليُلفت النظر أن السيادة الحقيقية إنما هي لله-عزوجل-.  
و قد جاء فى سنن أبى داود أن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
مَرِضَ ذات يوم فقيل له: ألا نأتى لك بالطبيب ؟
قال:"الطبيبُ اللهُ" 
هو- طبعا - لا يُريد بهذه العبارة إنكار الطب والأطباء 
من أصله لا... لأنه هو الذى قال: 
"ياعباد الله تداووا فإن الله لم يُنزل داءً إلا وأنزل له دواءً" 
وقال فى حديث آخر:"علمه من علمه وجهله من جهله".
لذلك لايمكن للرسول- عليه الصلاة والسلام- والحالة هذه
أن ينكر الطب من أصله أو الأطباء الذين يتعاطون مهنة الطب.
إذن ما الذي عناه عندما قالوا له : هل نأتي لك بطبيب ؟
قال : ( إنما الطبيب الله ) ؟ 
-* إنما عنى بقوله : "الطبيب الله" أن يلفت النظر إلى أن الطبيب
الحق الذى يُداوي الناس ويشفيهم بأمره إنما هو الله ,
والأطباء إنما هم أسباب – فقط – ووسطاء ,
فكأنه -عليه الصلاة والسلام-أراد أن يُذكّر الناس
أن لايقفوا عند الأسباب – فقط - فينسوا ربَّ
الأرباب الذي خلق الطب والأطباء والأسباب والمسببات ..  
على هذا النحو حينما قالوا له : أنتَ سيدنا قال:"السيد الله"
يُريد أن يَذكرأن السيادة الحق إنما هى لله-عزوجل-
فكأنه يقول: إذا أطلقتم لفظة السيد علىَّ فلا تُغالوا فى هذا 
الإطلاق وإنما قفوا عند الحقوق التي أعطاها الله – عز وجل - 
لي ولا تزيدوا فيها . 
, وجاء هذا المعنى في حديث آخر يقول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- فيه : 
"لاترفعونى فوق منزلتى التى أنزلنى الله فيها".  
لما قال الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( السيد هو الله ) عادوا
فقالوا:(وأفضلنا فضلاً وأعظمنا طولا فقال:"قولوا بقولكم ولايَسْتجْريَنّ  َكُمُ الشيطان")  

- لم يُنكرعليهم هذا القول السابق و لكنه-عليه الصلاة والسلام- 
أيضا نبههم إلى ضرورة عدم الغلو فيما يُخاطبون به الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- من مدح وتزكية لا يغالوا في ذلك فقال :
. "لايستجرينكم الشيطان" 
أى لايجركم بسبب مبالغتكم فى الثناء على الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- ولعل هذا تفسيره فيما 
وقع فيه بعض الناس اليوم من مُخاطبتهم فى بعض
أناشيدهم بقولهم للنبى-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:  
فإنَّ من جُودِكَ الدنيا ودرتها ***** ومن علومك عِلمُ اللوح والقلم  
فإن هذا الكلام هو الذي أشار إليه النبي قولوا بقولكم 
هذا أو ببعض قولكم ولا يستجرينكم الشيطان حتى تقولوا 
ما ليس بحق لأنه يقول 
فى القرآن:"ولو كُنْتُ أعلمُ الغيبَ لاستكثرتُ من الخير وما مسنى السوء". 
فكيف يخاطب بهذا الشعر السابق نسب علم الغيب إلى
أنه بعض علم الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-!!!
وهذا غلو من القوم. 
وعلم الله القلم هذا ما وصفه في القرآن :
( ما فرطنا في الكتاب من شيء ) 
وهو اللوح على الأصح . 
- إذن ما من شيء إلا علمه الرسول وهذا غلو في القول . 
وفي السنة يقول الرسول : ( أول ما خلق الله القلم فقال له أكتب 
قال : وما أكتب ؟ قال له : اكتب ما هو كائن إلى يوم القيام ) 
فلا يجوز أن ينسب إلى رسول الله أنه عالم ما هو كائن إلى يوم القيامة !!!
هذا بالنسبة للشطرة الثانية من البيت . 
أما الشطر الأول من البيت كلام لا يكاد يعقله عاقل 
: فإن من جودك الدنيا ودرتها 
ودرة الدنيا هي الآخرة ، فكيف يكون الرسول جاد بالآخرة أيضا ؟ 
طبعا نستطيع أن نؤول جوده بالدنيا لما جاءه الملك وعرض
عليه أن يجعل له الجبل فضة أو ذهب فقال لا إنما أرضى
أن أكون : عبدا رسولا فأعرض عن الدنيا .
لكن كيف بالآخرة !!!
فهل يعقل بمسلم يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن يعرض
عن النعيم في الآخرة إلا لمن يعلم !!!
( فيها ما لا عين رأت ولا أظن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر )
فيها كما قال تعالى : ( للذين أحسنوا الحسنى وزيادة ) 
- الحسنى : للذين أحسنوا في الدنيا الجنة ، 
- والزيادة : هي رؤية الله في الآخرة وفي الجنة .
هذه الرؤية كما جاء في الأحاديث الصحيحة 
( يرى المؤمنون ربهم ينسون كل ماهم فيه من نعيم الجنة ) 
فهل يعقل أن يقال على الرسول أنها جاد بالدنيا وبالآخرة !!! 
هذا الكلام الذي خشيه الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – على أمته فقال : 
( ولا يستجرينكم الشيطان ) 
نسأل الله عز وجل : 
أن يعرفنا بكلام نبينا – عليه الصلاة والسلام –
وأن يؤدبنا بأدبه إنه سميع مجيب . آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

الأسئــلة 


س1:-سُئل الشيخ - رحمه الله تعالى- عن لفظة"سيدنا محمد"فى الصلاة الإبراهيمية ؟ 

ج:- السيادة فى الصلوات الإبراهيمية موضع خلاف بين الحنفية والشافعية. 
- فالحنفية يقولون: أنَّ لفظة السيادة لم تأت فى التعليم النبوى لأصحابه بالصلاة عليه. 
- والشافعية يعترفون بهذا لكن يقولون: إنه من الأدب مع الرسول -
عليه الصلاة والسلام-نأتى بلفظة "السيِّد" .
ونحن نرى أن الصواب مع الحنفية طبعا ، لا لأنى نشأتُ على المذهب الحنفى
فلا تعصُب عندي. الصواب مع الحنفية : لأن بعض العلماء الأذكياء حينما
تعَرّضَ لبيان الخلاف فى هذه المسألة بين الحنفية والشافعية :
فالأحناف آثروا الاتباع على الأدب الذى يأتى به الإنسان من عند نفسه,
والشافعية آثروا الأدب على الاتباع.
الاتباع ساقه الحنفية بالامتثال ويشيرون بذلك إلى أن الله-عزوجل-
حينما أنزلَ قوله فى القرآن: " إنَّ اللهَ وملائكته يُصلون على النبى يا أيها
الذين آمنوا صَلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما"
قال أصحاب النبى-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"يارسول الله هذا السلام 
قد عرفناه فكيف الصلاة عليك ؟" قال : قولوا: 
"اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد.."  فهذا هو الأمر. 
فقال الأحناف :الامتثال خيرٌ من الأدب وهو زيادة لفظة سيِّد. 
بينما الشافعية قالوا: الأدب خيرٌ من الامتثال.
فجاءَ بعضُ أذكياء العلماء حينما تعرض لمثل هذا الخلاف فقال:
"بل الامتثال هو الأدب" 
فقضى على الخلاف بكلمة مُختصرة مفيدة. 

أضرب مثلا على أن الامتثال هو الأدب ومخالفة الامتثال هو قلة الأدب:

إذا كان من الأدب تعظيم الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- بلفظة مُضافة 
إذن أولى وأولى أن نعظم الله- عزوجل - وأن نتأدب معه بلفظ نضفه
نحن من عند أنفسنا فى التعليم النبوى. 
لا مانع أن نقول أحيانا:"سيدنا رسول الله" ؛ لبيان أنه سيدنا فعلا 
أما فى الأوراد التى جاءت عن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- محفوظة
بالحرف الواحد فلا يجوز فيها الزيادة كما لايجوز فيها النقص. 



س2:- يجوز للسيد أن يتمتع بالجارية التى تعيش بين أفراد أسرته 
والتى جاءت إما بسبى أو شراء وإذا صارت أمَّ ولده له حسنة إذا أعتقها
ثم تزوجها,كيف يتمتع بها وهى جاريته ولايوجد عقد زواج بينهما ؟ 

ج:-يقول الله : "والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون إلا على أزواجهم أو 
ماملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غيرَ مَلومين" ومِلْك اليمين عند المسلمين جميعا 
هو خلاف الزواج المعروف فالزواج المعروف لابد له من شروط 
وأركان منها موافقة ولي البنت والشهود ، أما ملك اليمين فليس فيه
هذه الشروط. وقائد الجيش المسلم حينما يقع فى يده أسرى يوزعها على الجند
فالذى يقع له رجلا فهو مملوك له يخدمه والذى يقع له جارية فهو يستمتع بها
بدون عقد شرعى هذه طريقة التملك فى الإسلام .
ولهذا شروط مثلا: 
إذا كانت المملوكة التى وقعت فى يد رجل من الجند ثيبا يعني:
كانت متزوجة ثم أسرت فصارت رقيقة فلا يجوز والحالة هذه أن
يتمتع بها سيدها المسلم إلا بعد أن تُستبرئ بحيضة خشية أن تكون 
حاملا من زوجها الكافر. 
الحكمة من الأسر أن يعيش الأسرى فى جو إسلامى ويتعلموا الإسلام 
عن قرب فالإسلام الذى يظنه المسلمون أنفسهم هضما لحق الإنسان
الذى خلقه الله حرا هؤلاء يغفلون عن هذه الحقيقة .
والرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- يقول: 
"إن ربك ليعجب من أقوام يجرون إلى الجنة بالسلاسل".
فكبار علماء التابعين مثل الحسن البصرى وعطاء بن أبى رباح
إما كانوا عبيدا أصالة أو أبناء عبيد فلما اضطروا بطريق الأسر
إلى بلاد الإسلام وعاشوا فيها عرفوا دين الله - عزوجل - 
واتعلموا بل صاروا من كبار علماء المسلمين صرنا نحن اليوم
نعيش على علمهم يجب أن يكون الإنسان نظرته بعيدة فلا 
ينظر لظاهر الأمر : لماذا أُسر هؤلاء ؟ 
مائة جواب على مثل هذا السؤال : أُسِروا لأنهم وقفوا فى طريق
الدعوة ألا يكفي هذا السبب ؟ 
والله حينما سمح باسترقاقهم ليس عقوبة لهم بل خطوة
ثانية لفتح طريق الهداية لهم , فالحِكَم كثيرة. 



س3:-يقولون:"مهر متقدم ومُتاخر"ما هو اللفظ الصحيح فى السُنَّة
وهل يوجد مُؤجل ومُعجل فى الزواج؟ 

ج:-الذى ورد فى السُنة أنه لابد من مهر لكل زواج شرعي, 
لكن لم يرد فى السُنة أنَّ من نظام هذا المهر أن يكون نصفين : 
معجل ومؤجل هذا التقسيم الذى اصطلحوا عليه فى الأزمنة المتأخرة 
وأصبح أمرا لازما عُرفاً بحيث أن المهر المؤجل لابد منه - لا أصلَ له فى الإسلام - 
وإنما ممكن أن يقع المهر كله مؤجلا أو نصفه أو ثلاثة أرباعه أو رُبعه حسب 
وضع الزوج فالأصل أنه إذا كان قادرا على أن يدفع المهر الذى طلبه ولي أمر
البنت دفعه نقداً وإن كان لايستطيع ؛ بقي هذا الدين في الذمة ويجوز له أن يدخل 
بزوجته ولم يدفع قرشاواحداً ، ولكن فى ذمته هذا المهرحينما يتيسر له الوفاء به.
أما أن يُلتزم إلتزام لابد أن يكون هناك مهر مؤجل؛ هذا من محدثات
الأمور فى الدين وهذا لايجوز وقد تبين علميا أن هذا المهر المؤجل
فى كثير من الأحيان يكون طوقاً بل غلاً فى عُنق الزوج. 
الله شَرَع الطلاق لما قد يحدث من قلة الوفاق فإذا شرع الزوج
الذى لم يجد فى زوجته السكن المقصود فى التزاوج "ليسكن إليها" 
فحين لايجد الزوج السكن فليس له سبيل إلا أن يفك 
عقد الزواج بالطلاق الذى ملّكه الله إياه فيريد أن يُطلق لكنه 
لايطلق لأن عليه مهرا مؤجلا فيظل يعيش هو وزوجته فى جحيم من الحياة.
ويجوز فى الإسلام أن يتزوج الرجل المرأة بدون أن يبحثوا موضوع المهر
إطلاقا لكن فيما بعد لها"مهر المثل" يقول الفقهاء: 
مهر المثل أى المعروف عند الناس فى القبيلة أو البلدة ما هو
مهر مثيلاتها من النساء ؛ فهو مفروض عليه أن يدفعه. 




س4:- هل هناك نهىٌ فى السُنَّة عن تغميض العين فى الصلاة ؟ 

ج:- أما نهي صريح فلا يوجد فى السنة ولكن فى السُنة ما يدل 
على أن الرسول- عليه الصلاة والسلام -كان إذا قامت الصلاة 
مفتوح العين وهذا يُغنينا عن حديث ينهى عن تغميض العين فى الصلاة. 
الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- حينما ندرس سيرته نجده يَنظر فى الصلاة 
إلى محل السجود وقد قال:"صلوا كما رأيتمونى أصلى"
بل الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-كان له مُعجزة فى الصلاة 
كأنها ضرب فى مقصد الذين يتعمدون إغماض العين فى الصلاة. 
يقول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"لاتسبَقونى بالركوع والسجود فإنى أراكم من أمامى"
فإذا كان -عليه الصلاة والسلام- يُصلى مفتوح العين وهو أسوتنا فلا ينبغى أن نُخالفه.
فتقصد تغميض العينين فى الصلاة وهو بدعة فى الصلاة 
ولاسيما وأنه لايتبع السُنَّة العامة فقط بل يؤدي إلى إضاعة سُنن خاصة .
مثلا: قبل نزول قوله تعالى:"قد أفلح المؤمنون" 
كان -عليه الصلاة والسلام- يقف فى الصلاة ويلمح دون أن يلتفت ببدنه
"ينظر بطرف عينه" فلما أنزل اللهُ هذه الآية رمى ببصره إلى موضع سجوده.
فإذا صَليتَ مُغمِضاً أضعتَ سُنَّة النظر إلى موضع السجود فى حالة القيام. 

ثانيا: السُنَّة فى الجالس للتشهد أن يرمى ببصره إلى السَبابة 
وهو يُحركها فقد جاء فى الحديث: "أن تحريك الأصبع أشد على الشيطان من السنان"
إذا أغمضتَ عينكَ أضعتَ هذه السنة وخير الهدى هدى محمد-عليه الصلاة والسلام-. 




س5:- ماحُكْم الحركة المُتعمدة فى الصلاة؟ وماهو اقلها وأكثرها ؟ 

ج:- الحركة المتعمدة فى الصلاة إما أن تكون متعمدة لحاجة المُصلى إليها؛
فلا بأس فيها. أما إن كانت من باب العبث فهذا حرام لايجوز
لقوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام -: "اسكنوا فى الصلاة" . 
أما الحركات التى تُبطل الصلاة ففيها خلاف بين الفقهاء 
والقول المُعتمد عند علماء الحنفية وهو الصواب: 
أن الحركات التى تصدر من المُصَلي وهي بحيث إذا نظر إليه الناظر 
غلبَ على ظنه أنه ليس فى صلاة فهذا النوع من الحركات يُبطل الصلاة. 
أما إذا كانت الحركات قلت أو كثرت لاتوحي إلى الناظر بأنه لا يصلي؛ فلا بأس فيها. 
روى الإمام البخارى فى"صحيحه ": أن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- 
دخل يوما فى الصلاة وعلا عاتقيه أمامة بنت زينب بنت رسول الله
-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-فما ركع وضعها على الأرض وهو يُصلي
بالناس إماما صلاة فريضة. 
كذلك حينما صلي ذات يوم وسَجَدَ سجدة أطالها بين ظهراني صلاته 
حتى خطر فى بال أحد أصحابه أنَّه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- لعله مات وهو ساجد..
حتى دفع أحدهم رأسه وإذا به يرى الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- 
على ظهره الحسن أوالحسين ففهم أن سبب إطالته السجود من أجل خاطر
الحسن أو الحسين فلما اطمأن رجع للسجود كما كان, 
فلمَّاسَلمَ الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- من صلاته قالوا له:
يا رسول الله رأيناك سجدتَ سجدة بين ظهرانى صلاتك ما كنتَ تسجدها ؟
فقال: "إنَّ ابنى هذا قد ارتحلنى فكرهْتُ أن أعجله". 
وفى"صحيح البخارى"أن رجلا من الصحابة فى بعض الغزوات قام يُصلي
ومقود الفرس فى يده فرآه رجلٌ من التابعين لايعرف أنه صحابي فقال :
ما أظنه إلا رجلا خرف, وإذا بالصحابي يسمع ما يٌقال فيه فبعد
الصلاة قال له: مابى من خرف ولقد شهدتُ مع رسول الله 
- صلى الله عليه وسلم-كذا وكذا غزوة ولكن خفتُ على فرسي 
أن تضيع ؛ فمشى خطوات عديدة جدا وهو فى الصلاة. 




س6:- هل على المُصلي الذى صلى لغير القبلة خطأ أو ناسيا إعادة الصلاة ؟ 

ج:- لا,وقد صلى بعضُ الصحابة فى يوم غائم ومن شدة الضباب
لم يتميزوا وجه القبلة ؛ فصلى كل منهم باجتهاده ولما انجلى الضباب
تبين أنهم كانوا مختلفين أشدَ الاختلاف وأن كثير منهم كانوا منحرفين عن القبلة 
فلما ذكروا ذلك لرسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - 
لم يأمرهم بالإعادة وإنما المهم فى المسألة أن يجتهد الإنسان
وهذا من معاني قوله تعالى:"ربنالا تُؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا". 




س7:- مامعنى الحديث المُتواتر؟ 

ج:- يقول العلماء:الحديث المتواتر: هو ما رواه جمعٌ عن جمع يستحيل تواطئهم على الكذب
يعني الطبقات التى تبدأ من الصحابي يكونون رواة الحديث عن الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- ثم يتلقاه عنه طبقة أخرى.
واختلفوا اختلافا كثيراً فى تحديد عدد التواتر والصحيح أنه لاعدد محدود للتواتر
لأن المسألة نسبية فرُبَّ خمسة من الثقاة الحُفاظ يتفقون على رواية حديث؛
فيقطع الإنسان  .... 




س8:-حديث:"إذا نام العبدُ فى صلاته باهى اللهُ به ملائكتة يقول : 
عبدي روحه عندي وجسده ساجد بين يدي " ؟ 


ج:-هذا حديث ضعيف ولا يوجد حديث بهذا المعنى وصلاة مَنْ نام فى صلاته باطلة
بل إن نام خارج صلاته؛ انتقض وضوءُه لحديث: "مَنْ نامَ فليتوضأ". 




س9:-إذا مات الزوج قبل أن يدفع المهر؟ 

ج:- خير البر عاجله فإذا مات الزوج بقيت فى ذمته وعلى الورثة 
أن يُخرجوا قبل أى شىء هذا المهر. 



أ . هــ الشريط الثالث .

----------


## علي سليم

للرفع رفع الله من نشر علم شامة الشام....

----------


## أم هانئ

> للرفع رفع الله من نشر علم شامة الشام....


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط الرابع  

93- باب الرجل راع فى أهله  
روى المصنف بإسناده الصحيح عن ابن عمر عن رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – أنه قال :
( كلكم راعٍ وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته ، فأمين راع وهو مسئول ، 
والرجل راع على أهل بيته وهو مسئول ، والمرأة راعية على بيت زوجها
وهي مسئولة ، ألا وكلكم راع وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته ) 
سبق هذا الحديث ، ولكن هذه الرواية خاصة لم ترد في الحديث الماضي
وهي فقرة : ( فالأمين راعٍ وهو مسئول )
والمقصود بهذه الفقرة خاصة :
إما الخادم الـمُوَكّل على مال سيده ،
أو غير الخادم ممن وُكِّل من صاحب المال عليه 
كالولد – مثلا – الذي يعتمد عليه والده فيؤمنه على ماله ،
فهذا الولد مسئول ويجب عليه أن يحافظ عليه وينميه له 
وأن يختار لأبيه من التجارة ما يغلب على ظنه أنه ينمي لوالده هذا المال .
فإن قصر في شيء من ذلك فقد قصر في الواجب
الذي هو مسئول عن مراعاته .

----------


## أم هانئ

تابع 93- باب الرجل راع فى أهله 



روى المصنف بإسناد صحيح عن أبى سُليمان مالك بن الحُويرث قال:
( أتينا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- ونحنُ شببة مُتقاربون فأقمنا عنده 
عشرين ليلة فظن أنَّا اشتهينا أهلينا فسألنا عمَّن تركنا من أهلينا 
فأخبرناهُ فكان رفيقا رحيما فقال:"ارجعوا إلى أهليكم فعلموهم 
و امُرُوهم وصلوا كما رأيتمونى أصلى فإذا حضرت الصلاة 
فليُؤذن لكم أحدكم وليَؤمكم أكبركم" . 


وهذا الحديث متفق عليه و فيه فوائد عديدة وإنما ساقه المُصنف ها 
هنا لأجل هذه الفقرة فى أوله ألا وهى قوله-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: 
"ارجعوا إلى أهليكم فعلموهم ومُرُوهم"
فهذا مما يدخل تحت قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام"الرجلُ راعٍ في أهله وهو مسئولٌ عن رعيته" 

فما هى المسئولية التى تعلقت بالرجل تجاه أهله ؟
أهى مسئوليه الانفاق والإطعام والشراب والإسكان فقط ؟ 


لا ليس هذا فقط بل هناك مسئوليات قد تكون فى وزن المسئوليات السابقة 
أو أهم منها. وقد ساق المصنف- رحمه الله- تحت هذا الباب هذا الحديث ؛
ليُبيِّن أن المسئولية الموكل عليها الرجلُ تجاه أهله ليست محصورة - فقط -
فى الأمور المادية ، بل هناك أيضا أمور أخرى تتعلق بتربية أهل الرجل.
يجب على الرجل من باب أنَّهُ راع على أهله أن يتولى تعليم أهله ماهم 
جاهلون به ويجب على الرجل أن يأمر أهله بالقيام بما هم مُقصرون به, 
وإن لم يفعل الرجل ذلك واقتصر على ما يقتصر عليه كثير من الآباء 
على القيام بواجب الكسوة و الإطعام و الشراب والإسكان فقط 
و كذا التعليم المعاصر المادى الذى لا يُوجِد الشاب المسلم .


إن اقتصر فقط على هذا النحو؛ فهو مُقصِّروتارك واجبا هاما سيُسأل 
عنه من الله تبارك وتعالى كما أشار إلى ذلك ربنا-عزوجل-
فى قوله : "قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا وقودها الناسُ والحجارة"
فهذه الآية تأمر الرجال أن يحافظوا على أنفسهم وعلى أهليهم 
أن يكون مصيرهم النار ، وذلك يكون بأمرهم ما أوجب الله عليهم، 
وبتعليمهم ما هم جاهلون له ؛ لذلك ساق المصنف هذه القصة التى فيها:
أن مالك بن الحويرث صحابى من أصحاب رسول الله-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
وَفِدَ إلى النبى-عليه الصلاة والسلام- ليتعلم منه العلم ومعه نحو عشرين من الرفاق. 
يصف هؤلاء بأنهم شببة ماكانوا رجالا كباراً بل شبابا فأقاموا 
ضيوفا عند الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-عشرين يوما. 

قال مالك:"فظن أنَّا اشتهينا أهلينا"
يعنى : أنهم اشتاقوا إلى أهليهم ونسائهم وأولادهم وبناتهم ، ف
سألهم عمن تركوا في أهليهم ، وهذا من لطف الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام-
من جهة ، واهتمامه بمصالح أصحابه حيث إنه سألهم عمَّن تركوا خلفهم ؟ 
هل تركوا رجالا يستطيعون أن يقوموا بالمسئولية بدلا عنهم ؛
فلا بأس من أن يتأخروا لديه فهناك فى قومهم من ينوب عنهم ، 
أم تركوا نساءً وأطفالاً وهم بحاجة إلى هؤلاء الشباب؟ 

يسألهم ليطمئن على أحوالهم ، فيقول مالك: "فأخبرناه" 
والظاهر أنَّ الخبر كان مما أشعر الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
بأن هؤلاء النفر لابد أن يعودوا إلى أهليهم لأن هناك من هم مسئولون عنهم. 

قال:"وكان رفيقا رحيما" يعنى رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- 
يعنى كان شفوقا على أصحابه رحيما يهتم بشئونهم وبمراعاة عواطفهم 
فقال لهم مؤذنا بالانصراف: "إرجعوا إلى أهليكم فعلموهم ومروهم" 
هذه الفقرة هى موضع الشاهد من هذا الحديث.
فإن الرسول –عليه الصلاة والسلام-على الرغم من علمه أن بقاء هؤلاء النفر
عنده مما هو أمر ضروري، لهم ؛ لأنهم يتعلمون الفقة من رسول الله
-صلى الله عليه وسلم-، على الرغم من ذلك لما تبين له اشتياق هؤلاء 
النفر إلى الرجوع إلى أهاليهم أذِن لهم الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- 
بالانطلاق والعودة إلى أهلهم ولكنه ذكرهم مما ذكرهم 
بأنه يجب عليهم تجاه أهليهم شيئان اثنان :- 

الأول:- أن يأمرهم بما أمرهم الله ورسوله والمقصود بهذا أن ينصحوا
أهليهم ولا يسكتوا عن إهمالهم أو عن كسلهم عن القيام بما فرضه الله عليهم ونحو ذلك.

والشيء الثانى:- أن يُعلموهم الحلال والحرام ولا يَدَعوا أهاليهم فى جهل 
بحيث إنهم يقعون فى مُخالفة الشارع وهم لايشعرون . 
"فعلموهم وأمروهم" 

العلم شىء والأمر شىء فعلى الوالد أن يُعلم الأولاد ، 
ثم عليه أن يُراقبهم هل هم يُطبقون ما تعلموا من الواجبات والأوامر ؟ 
مثل القيام بالصلاة والصدق وهل ....وهل ....

فلا يكفي للوالد أن يعلم الولد بل عليه أن يأمره بالمعروف وينهاه عن المنكر ، 
ولذلك حينما تسمع هذا الحديث يتبين مبلغ تقصير الآباء مع الأولاد ، 
حيث إن جماهير هؤلاء الآباء يهتمون بتعليم أولادهم فيدخلونهم المدارس
وينفقون عليهم أموالا طائلة ولا سيما إذا بلغوا الدراسة العليا ..
ولكن (ينتشر) فيما بعد هذا الاهتمام التعليمي لم يكن لوجه الله - عز وجل-
والدليل أن الولد يتعلم ويتخرج فيصبح طبيبا أو دكتور في الفلك ،
ولكنه لا يفقه من الإسلام شيئا ، والوالد والوالدة لا يأمرونهم بالصلاة والقيام 
بالآداب الإسلامية فحين ذاك يكونون قد قصروا في القيام بهذه الواجبات
التي يلفت النظر إليها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -
في الحديث (علموهم ومروهم)
فلا يكفى أن نقنع بتعليم الأولاد- فقط- بل لابد من أمرهم أن يكونوا 
على الاستقامة كما قال تعالى:" واستقم كما أمِرتَ". 

هكذا يجب العناية بالأهل حتى نكون قد قمنا بالواجب في الرعاية
عليهم والمحافظة عليهم أن يكونوا هم وأهليهم وقودا في النار - لا سمح الله - 

من أجل هذه الفقرة أورد المصنف-رحمه الله-هذا الحديث تحت باب
"الرجل راع فى أهله" 
فيشرح بذلك نوعا من أنواع الرعاية غير المادية ، 
الأوجه من كل هذا أن تعلمهم أمور دينهم ثم تربيتهم على ذلك العلم 
وذلك يستدعي أمرهم بما قد يقصرون فيه من الواجبات الدينية .

وفى تمام الحديث فوائد فقهية .... يتبـــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

وفى تمام الحديث فوائد فقهية:- 



حيث يقول الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- لهؤلاء النفر العشرين: "صلوا كما رأيتمونى أصلى"  
*بعد أن أمَرهم بأن يقوموا بواجب تعليمهم لأولادهم وأمرهم بما يجب عليهم أمرهم هم أنفسهم بأن يُصلوا كما رأوا رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- يُصلى فقال:"وصلوا كما رأيتمونى أصلي"  
ولاشك أن هذا يتضمن أن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-إذا أمر هؤلاء الشباب بأن يُصلوا كما رأوه يُصلي فمعنى هذا أنه يلزم عليهم أن يأمروا من هم رعاة عليهم أن يُصلوا كما رأوا رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -يُصلي ، وهذا فيه تنبيه أيضا أن راعى هذا البيت إذا تعلم مسألة فقهية فلا ينبغي أن ينطوى هو عليها فقط ، ثم لا يُبالى بصلاة عياله وزوجته.
فهذا يدل على التقصير في تعليم الأولاد وفي أمرهم بما يجب عليهم ومن ذلك أن يقال لهم : (صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي) 
وهذا بالطبع يتعلق بأن حياة المسلمين اليوم العامة فيما يتعلق بهذه العبادة خاصة وهي الصلاة وفي سائر العبادات ؛ هم جميعا مُقصرون فى تنفيذ هذا الأمر النبوي الكريم ، كلهم مقصرون إلا أفرادا قليلين جدا فى المجتمع الإسلامي 
- لأن أحدهم – أولا – فى واقع أمره لايُصلي كما كان الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- يُصلي فالأول يصلي على المذهب الحنفي ، والثاني على المذهب المالكي ، والثالث على المذهب الحنبلي ، والرابع يصلي على المذهب الشافعي .
أمَّا أنَّ أحداً يُصلى على ما كان عليه رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فهذا ما لا يهتم به جماهير المسلمين اليوم بسبب :
- جهلهم بالسُنَّة أولا
- وبسبب غلبة التعصب المذهبى على جماهير المسلمين ثانيا 
لذلك ففي هذا الحديث تنبيه هام على أنه يجب على الآباء والأمهات :
أولا : أن يتعلموا كيف كان رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يُصلي 
و ثانيا : أن يُعلموا أولادهم ما كان رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- عليه من الهدي فى الصلاة . 
وهذا يتطلب التفقه فى السُنة لأن الذى لم يتفقه على طريقة الكتاب والسُنة؛ فهو لايستطيع- أبدا- أن يُحقق هذا الأمر النبوي الكريم: "صلوا كما رأيتمونى أصلي". 
اسأل أي طالب علم :
أرني كيف كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يصلي ؟
يقول : لا أدري ، ولكني أروي الصلاة على المذهب الحنفي هذا إذا كان حنفيا ، وكذلك باقي المذاهب ولا ترى إلا نادرا جدا رجلا يجيبك :
( كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- إذا قام إلى الصلاة استقبل القبلة ويكبر... ) لا نجد هذا البيان إطلاقا ؛ لأنهم لا يعلمون السنة
فهو يقول : أقوم أستقبل القبلة وأقول :
نويت أصلى العصر أربع ركعات فرضا عليّ لله العلي العظيم منفردا مبتدئا ... فيفتتح الصلاة بخلاف السُنة ، لأن السنة افتتاح الصلاة بـ"الله أكبر"
وهؤلاء جميعا بكلام ما أنزل الله به من سلطان !!!
هل يصدق في هؤلاء أنهم حققوا أمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- ( صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي ) ؟!! لا ، لا
وهذا البيت – كما نقول : نعرفه من عنوانه 
فأول ما يبدءون الصلاة بمخالفة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فما بال ما سيكون الحال من أمور بعد ذلك !!! 
في وسطها في آخرها في كل ذلك يخالفون هدي وسنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-.  
ومن أمثلة مُخالفة السُنَّة فى الصلاة:- 

أن جماهيرهم حينما يسجدون ينزلون على ركبهم ثم اليدين 
وهذا خلاف فعل الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- وخلاف أمره لأنه قال:"إذا سجد أحدكم-وهذا ليس خاصا بالرجال فقط- فلا يبرك كما يبرك البعير وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه" والناس اليوم يضعون ركبهم قبل أيديهم 
( أحدكم ) : نساءً ورجالا ، معشر المسلمين 
فكان يصلي هكذا وأمر بذلك 
فهل نصلي كما يصلي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- لماذا لا يفعل الناس هذا الأمر الذي هو في البخاري ومسلم ؟!
أيفعلون ذلك مخالفة للسنة ؟ 
حاشا لله أن يتعمد مسلم مخالفة ومعارضة السنة وإلا هذا كفر ؛
ولذلك قال تعالى : ( ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيرا ) فلا يُتصور أن مسلما يعرف السنة ويعرف أمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- بوضع اليدين قبل الركبتين عند السجود ثم هو يخالف مانهى عنه الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-
هذا لا يتصور إلا في حالة واحدة وهو جهله بالسنة الفعلية والقولية :
فعله : ( كان إذا سجد وضع يديه قبل ركبتيه )
قوله : ( إذا سجد أحدكم فلا يبرك كما يبرك البعير وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه ) 
** سؤال وجهته إحدى الحاضرات للشيخ :
هل على الجاهل ذنب إذا لم يصل كما أمر رسول الله - - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- ؟
. ج - لا عذر لجاهل والسبب أنه أمر بالصلاة في قوله :
( وأقيموا الصلاة ) فهو يصلي في اليوم مرارا وتكرارا والرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يؤكد ذلك ( صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي ) ثم هو لا يبالي ولا يهتم بذلك مطلقا ؛ فهو لا شك مسئول ومؤاخذ عن هذا التقصير، بخلاف أمر آخر يعرض له لا يعلم حكمه شرعا فيسأل :
أيجوز أم لا يجوز ..؟ 
المقصود من هذا الحديث :
( وصلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي ) أنه يجب علينا أمران اثنان الثاني مرتبط بالأول لا يمكن تحقيق الثاني إلا بالأول :-
- أن نتعلم صفة صلاة النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- من كتاب صفة الصلاة – يقصد له – فكثير من نساء ورجال الأمة يقتنون هذا الكتاب وفي نفس الوقت كثير منهم لا يقرءونه قراءة تدبر وتفهّم ، فلابد من دراسة هذا الكتاب حتى لنكاد نحفظه غيبا لأنه يتعلق بعبادة نكررها في اليوم خمس مرات على الأقل ، وهذا التكرار مما يرسخ في الذهن ما نقرأه في هذا الكتاب بخلاف صفة حج النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- التي هي في العمر مرة ؛ ولذلك قد يُنسى ولا حرج 
فمن اهتم ذلك الاهتمام أصبحت صلاته كأنها قالب لابد أن يصيب السنة فيها مثال : أتوماتيكيا يشير بالإصبع ، وينزل على يديه فالعادة طبيعة ثانية 
فإن كان للإنسان عادة سيئة فلابد أن يجاهدها حتى يكتسب طبيعته الثانية ولذلك أشار رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- إلى ذلك بقوله : ( إنما العلم بالتعلم والحلم بالتحلم ) فليس بالضروري أن يخلق الإنسان عالما بل هو يخلق جاهلا لايدري شيئا ولكنه بالتعلم يصبح عالما ، كذلك ليس من الضروري أن يخلق الإنسان حليما ، فكثير من الناس لا حلم عندهم فيأمرهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- بالتخلق بالحلم أي : أن يصبر فلا يؤاخذ الإنسان بالخطأ بل يصبر عليه . 
والشاهد أن هذا الحديث : ( وصلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي ) يوجب علينا :
1- أن نتعلم صلاة النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وهديه فيها .
2- ثم نجعلها منهاجا وبرنامجا في صلاتنا كلها .

----------


## أم هانئ

# ثم علمهم الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- وهم خارجين من عنده لسفرهم مودعين له قائلا لهم: 

"فإذا حضرت الصلاة فليؤذن لكم أحدكم" 

*فى هذه الفقرة حُكم شرعي أخلَّ به جماهير الناس ،
وهو وجوب الأذان للصلاة ، فإذا كانوا اثنين فلابد أن يُؤذن أحدهما ولابد
فليس الأذان فى المسجد فقط هو الواجب.
لم يُشرع الأذان من أجل إعلام الناس بحضور وقت الصلاة فقط لا ،
بل شُرِع من أجل مقاصد أخرى منها العبادة والتقرب إلى الله-عزوجل-
بهذا الأذان الذى فيه الشهادة لله بالوحدانية ولنبيه بالرسالة. 

أي : ما هو المقصود من نفس الصلاة هو الخضوع لله والتعبد له كذلك .
من مقاصد الأذان : التعبد لله والخضوع له ، لكن الأذان فيه مقصد آخر
ألا وهو الإعلان وهذا المقصد يجب أن نعلم أنه لا يتحقق فقط في المساجد 
كيــف ؟
أكرر ما أقول : أنه ليس المقصود من الأذان الإعلان فقط 
بل المقصود به – أيضا – التعبد بذكر الله وتوحيده ، ثم ليس
المقصود بالأذان إعلام الناس فقط ؛ بل يقصد به إعلام 
خلقا قد لانراهم نحن وقد أشار الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
إلى هذه الحقيقة فى حديث رواه عبد الرزاق فى"مصنفه" :
عن النبى-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أنه قال مامعناه:
"ما من رجل يكون فى أرض طيًًّ- فى أى أرض فلاة- 
تحضره الصلاة فيُؤذن ويُقيم ويُصلي إلا صَلى من خلفه من خلق الله مالا يُرى طرفاه"إما ملائكة وإما من الجن المسلمين أو هما معا. 
إذن ينبغي ألا يُتوهم أن الأذان مشروع - فقط- من أجل إعلام الناس
الذين هم حول المسجد بدخول الوقت ... لا ، بــل 
*يُشرع الأذان حتى فى الصحراءحيث لاترى بعينك إنسانا
فقد يقول جاهل : لمن يؤذن في هذه الصحراء؟ 
يأتيك البيان في حديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- السابق .
الأذان جزء من الصلاة أي مشروع فكما أنه لا يجوز
لنا أن نصلي ونترك الواجبات التي أمرنا بها في الصلاة كذلك 
لا ينبغي لنا أن نصلي بدون أذان فكل صلاة لابد لها من أذان
( للفريضة فقط.) 
و يُروي عن بعض السلف خطأً أنه حين صلى فى بيته إماما؛
صلى أو هَمَّ أن يُصلي بدون أذان 
فقيل له: ألا تؤذن ؟ 
قال :أذانُ الحي يكفينا.

هذا ليس صحيحا بل الصحيح هو أنه لابد لكل مَنْ يُصلي
الفرض أن يؤذن له كما أنه لابد أن يُقيم له 
وهذا عام لايختص به الرجال دون النساء. 


قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- لمالك بن الحويرث : 
"فإذا حضرت الصلاة فليُؤذن لكم أحدكم": 

*واحد ليس على التعيين بينما يُشترط فى الإمامة تعيين واحد
فلا يشترط في المؤذن أن يكون أعلم الحاضرين ، أفقههم ، أقرأهم 
مما يشترط للإمام .
إنما يُستحسن ويُستحب أن يكون المؤذن صَيتا,
يكون صوته رفيعا نديا ؛ بحيث أنه يبلغ صوته إلى أبعد مدى ممكن 
فهو من هذه الناحية يُرجح على غيره ، 
وهذا مما دلَّ عليه حديث مشروعية الأذان الذى خلاصته
أن الصحابة فى العهد الأول مع الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- 
كانوا يجتمعون للصلاة بدون أذان ثم جمعهم الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام -
وشاورهم في أن يتخذوا شعاراً للإعلام بدخول وقت الصلاة:
فاقترح أحدهم أن يتخذوا ناراًعظيمة يوقدونها حينما يدخل
وقت الصلاة فأبى ذلك الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
وقال:"النار شعار المجوس" ، فاقترح ثان الضرب بالبوق
فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"هذا صنيع اليهود" 
، واقترح ثالث الضرب على الناقوس فقال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:
"هذا شعار النصارى" وتفرقوا على لا شيء، وفى الليل 
رأى أحد الصحابة واسمه : عبد الله بن زيد بن عبد ربه الأنصاري
رؤيا خلاصتها : أنه كان يمشي فى المدينة وإذا به يرى
رجلا بيده ناقوسا فقال له عبد الله بن زيد:
يا عبد الله أتبيعني هذا الناقوس؟ 
قال: لِمَ ؟ 
قال:لنضرب عليه وقت الصلاة.
قال: أفلا أدلك على ماهو خير من ذلك؟
وقام على جذر جدْر"أي : على بقية جدار متهدم
– نعرف من الواقع أنه عند انهدام جدار أنه يبقى به جزء بارز - 
بحيث ارتفع قليلا"ووضع يديه على أذنيه وأذن الأذان المعروف اليوم
– بدون طبعا زيادة في المقدمة وفي المؤخرة -
ثم نزل إلى الأرض وأقامَ الصلاة.
فقصَ هذه الرؤيا على رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-
فقال له:"إنها رؤيا حق فألقه على بلال فإنه أندى صوتا منك" وهنا الشاهد : أندى أي : أرفع 
لذلك فلا يشترط في المؤذن أن يكون له شروط أو أوصاف
يتميز بها عن غيره وإنما يستحب أن يكون صيّتا 
رفيع الصوت لأجل التبليغ ؛ لذلك قال رسول الله 
- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-( فليؤذن لكم أحدكم )
لا على التعيين . 


أما فى الإمامة فقال: "فليَؤمكم أكبَرُكُم" 
يُشترط فى الإمام إذا كانوا اثنين فصاعدا أن يكون الإمام 
هو أكبر الجماعة.
هل المقصود بالأكبرهنا سنا أم جاها و منزلة؟
أكبركم يعني سِناً ؛ لأنه قد جاء التصريح بذلك فى بعض 
الأحاديث الصحيحة مع جملة شروط أخرى لابد أن تُراعى
فى تقديم الإمام أو أحد الجماعة على الآخرين
ذلك هو قوله-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: 
"يَؤم القوم أقرؤهم لكتاب الله فإن كانوا فى القراءة سواء 
فأعلمهم بالسُنَّة فإن كانوا فى السُنَّة سواء فأكبرهم سنا
- هنا صرح رسول الله - فإن كانوا فى السن سواء فأقدمهم هجرة". 
هذا الحديث زاد على حديثنا,فحديثنا ذكر منقبة واحدة فقط
فى الإمام إذا وُجدت فيه فهو أحق من غيره وهى كبر السن
أما الحديث الثانى فقد وضع المنهج بتمامه. 
حيث قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : 

"يَؤم القوم أقرؤهم لكتاب الله" 

والمقصود هو ظاهر الحديث,ليس المقصود بـ "أقرؤهم":
هو أعلمهم وإنما أحفظهم للقرآن بدليل أنه عقب على ذلك 
"فإن كانوا فى القراءة سواء فأعلمهم بالسُنَّة فإن كانوا فى السُنَّة
سواء فأكبرهم سنا فإن كانوا فى السن سواء فأقدمهم هجرة" 
يعني إذا جماعة فى ذاك الزمان هاجروا من مكة إلى المدينة
فأقيمت الصلاة فيؤمهم أقرؤهم لكتاب الله....فإن كانوا فى السن سواء فأقدمهم هجرة. 

** لكن الظاهر أن الهجرة فى الحديث ليست 
مخصوصة بالهجرة من مكة إلى المدينة فقط بل هذا حُكم عام
بمعنى: لو فرضنا أن جماعة هاجروا من بلادهم مثل
الصرب و الألبان و اليوغسلاف تركوا بلادهم هناك 
وهاجروا إلى البلاد الشام أو نحو ذلك من البلاد التى لايزال 
الإسلام فيها قائما أكثر من البلاد التى هاجروا منها فحَضَرَت الصلاة 
مَنْ يَؤم؟
على الترتيب السابق : فمن هاجر أولا أحق بالإمامة إذا استووا في الثلاث نقاط الأولى . 

- فى هذا الحديث ذكر الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- 
خصلة واحدة والظاهر فى اقتصاره على هذه الخصلة
؛ أنهم كانوا شببة مُتقاربين ، وكانوا فى الفقه والقراءة
سواء ولذلك نبههم - فقط - على هذه الخصلة 
فقال : ( وليؤمكم أكبركم ) أي : سنا.

----------


## أم هانئ

الأسئــلة:- 

س1:- لقد ثبتَ عن رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-
مواصلته للصيام فهل هذه سُنَّة لمن يستطيع أم أنها حُكم خاص ؟ وماالدليل؟ 

ج:- المواصلة فى الصيام حُكم خاص بالرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
فلا يجوز للمسلم أن يواصل صيام الليل بالنهار ذلك لأن النبي
- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قد صرَّح بالإنكار على الصحابة 
الذين قلدوه في مواصلة الصيام فقد جاء فى "الصحيح"
أن النبي-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- واصل يوما- 
أى صوم النهار بالليل فواصل بعض الصحابة معه ثم واصل
الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- اليوم الثاني وهكذا الثالث 
وبعض الصحابة مُستمرون فنهاهم الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- وقال لهم:"إياكم والوصال"
قالوا:يارسول الله إنك لتواصل,قال:"إنى لستُ مثلكم"
أو قال: "لستُ كأحدكم إنى أبيتُ عند ربي يُطعمنى ويسقينى"
فهذا نصٌ صريحٌ أن المواصلة في الصيام حُكمٌ خاصٌ 
بالرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- فلا يجوز لغيره 
أن يواصل بعد نهيه أمته نهياً عاماً عن ذلك. 


س2:- عن عبد الله بن أبي أوفى قال:
قال رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:
"مَنْ كانت له حاجة إلى الله أو أحد من بني آدم 
فليتوضأ وليُحسن الوضوء وليصل ركعتين ..."
الحديث ضعيف ولكن هل هناك حديث صحيح بمعناه؟ 
ج:- لا. 


س3:- لقد علمنا أهمية صلاة الجماعة ووجوبها بالنسبة 
للرجال في المساجد والتحذير من مخالفة ذلك فهل هناك
إثم على النساء إذا اجتمعن ولم يصلين جماعة ؟

ج:-لا إثم ولكن فيه إضاعة الأجر والفضل في الاجتماع. 


س4:-تقول الحنفية والشافعية أن المؤتم يسجد لسهو
الإمام ولا يسجد لسهو نفسه فهل هذا صحيح ؟ 

ج:- نعم لايسجد المقتدى لسهوه فى نفسه لأن الإمام
ضامن فيحتمل ما قد يسهو عنه المقتدي خلفه فلا ينبغي 
للمقتدي إذا سلمَ الإمام أن يسجد لسهو وقع منه في صلاته وراء الإمام. 

س5:-هل يجوز انتقال الإمام مأموماً إذا جاء الإمام المخصص للمسجد؟
أم أن هذا كان خاصا بالرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-عندما أمَّ أبو بكر
الناس ثم تراجع إلى الصف بعد حضور الرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-؟ 

ج:- ليس هناك ما يدل على خصوصية هذا الأمر بالرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام-,الذى ينبغي أن يُراعى
فقط أن الإمام الثانى لايكون هو الأحق بالإمامة 
بمعنى أن للمسجد إمام راتب فتأخر هذا الإمام فقدموا رجلا 
آخر وبينما هو يُصلي جاء الإمام الأصيل فهو الأحق
بهذه الإمامة فيجوز للإمام الثاني الذى ناب عن الإمام
الأول أن يتأخر وذلك اعترافا منه بإعطائه الحق لصاحبه . 


س6:- شرح حديث "إنما الأعمالُ بالنيات" 

ج:- كأن السائلة تريد أن تسأل عن قضية يُخطئ فيها
كثيرٌ من المسلمين وذلك حينما يأتى أحدهم بعمل غير
مشروع وإذا نُبئ ونُبه عن عمله هذا أنه غير مشروع بادر بقوله:
إنما الأعمال بالنيات. 
فهذا الاستدلال بالحديث فى هذا المقام خطأ . 
ويحتج بعضهم لبالغ جهله بحديث يُحرفه بسبب جهله 
بالحديث فيقول: العبرة بما فى القلب والرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-يقول: 

"إنَّ اللهَ لاينظرإلى صوركم ولا إلى أجسادكم ولا
إلى أموالكم ولكن ينظر إلى قلوبكم"فيحتج بكلمة القلب.
إذاً الرد على حديث "إنَّ الله لاينظر إلى صوركم "له تتمة 
إذا استحضرنا هذه التتمة ؛ بيَّنا خطأ المستدل بالحديث فالتتمة :
"ولكن ينظر إلى قلوبكم وأعمالكم". 

إذن الأعمال يجب أن تكون طاهرة كالقلوب 
فلا يشفع للأعمال الفاسدة صلاح القلب فلابد من صلاح الأمرين:
القلب والعمل, ولذلك قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
فى الحديث المشهور: 
" ألا وإن فى الجسد مُضغة إذا صَلُحَت صَلحَ الجسد كله 
وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهي القلب" 

أما حديث"إنما الأعمال بالنيات" فمعني الحديث:
إنما الأعمال الصالحة بالنيات الصالحة.
هذ الحديث كالتأييد لقول الله تعالى: 
" قل إنما أنا بشرٌ مثلكم يوحى إلى أنما إلهكم إلهٌ واحد 
فمَنْ كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولايُشرك بعبادة ربه أحداً" . 

قال علماء التفسير: فى هذه الآية دليلٌ على أن العمل لايُقبل إلا إذا توفر فيه شرطان: 
الأول:- أن يكون صالحا. 
والصالح لايكون صالحا إلا بموافقة السُنَّة . 
والآخر:- أن يكون خالصاً لوجه الله. 

هذا الحديث"إنما الأعمالُ بالنيات" هو دعم للآية فإذا اختل أحدُ الشرطين؛
لم يكن العمل صالحاً. 
"فمَنْ كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله": 
المقصود بالهجرة السفر إلى الرسول للجهاد فى سبيل الله كأنه يقول:
فمن كان جهاده فى سبيل الله فهو كذلك فالجهاد عمل صالح. 
"ومَنْ كانت هجرته لدنيا يصيبها-أى فساد النية - 
فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه". فالحديث دل على ضرورة توفر الشرطين: 
العمل الصالح والنية الصالحة. 

أ. هــ الشريط الرابع .

----------


## علي سليم

هل من مزيد يرعاك الله اختنا....

----------


## أم هانئ

> هل من مزيد يرعاك الله اختنا....


إن شاء الله جزاكم الله خيرا ...

الحق : إن عدد الأشرطة ثلاثون تقريبا ، إلا إنها تحتاج لمراجعة 
وإعادة تنسيق مما يتطلب بعض الوقت والجهد نسأل الله الإعانة
و التيسر .

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط الخامس 


الشريط أوله غير واضح ..... 
فبلغ ذلك الفقراء ، وذهب رسولهم إلى رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم – 
قال يا رسول الله : بلغ الأغنياء ماذكرت لنا وما قلت لنا ففعلوا مثل ما فعلنا 
فقال رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -
: ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء . 
الغرض من هذا وهذا ليس ما يزينه دعاة الاشتراكية 
من التسوية التامة بين الناس هذا أمر مستحيل 
؛ ( نحن قسمنا بينهم معيشتهم في الحياة الدنيا )
ولكن الفقير المسلم الذي يجد حسرة في نفسه ألا يجد ما يتصدق به ، 
يجد من الوسائل ومن التشريعات الكثيرة التي شرعها الرسول –
صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم – ما لو مقام بها لاستغنى غناءً أكثر من 
غناء كثير من الأغنياء والذين يكسبون الأجور بالأموال 
ففي هذا الحديث بين رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم –
أن هذه التسبيحات والتحميدات والتكبيرات (لو فعلتم ذلك سبقتم من 
قبلكم ولم يدرككم من بعدكم إلا من فعل مثل فعلكم ) 
وفي حديث آخر قال لهم رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : 
( إن لكم في كل تسبيحة صدقة وفي كل تحميدة صدقة وفي كل تكبيرة صدقة 
وأمر بالمعروف صدقة ونهي عن المنكر صدقة )
إذن الذي لا يجد قروشا يتصدق بها يجد مجالا بِأن يذكر الله ويسبحه ويكبره
فيكسب بذلك ما شاء الله من الصدقات في الوقت الذي نجد أكثر الأغنياء 
قد تفرغوا بكليتهم لكسب المال ولذلك تجد منهم الأقل من القليلين الذي 
يتفرغ للطاعة خاصة الإكثار من النوافل لأنهم لا يجدون ذلك الوقت في سبيل جمع 
المال فاصرفه أنت في سبيل ذكر الله -عز وجل- وتسبيحه وتكبيره وتحميده 
فتكسب بذلك من الصدقات ما يعجز عن مثلها هؤلاء الأغنياء  

94-باب : مَنْ صُنِعَ إليه معروف فليُكافئه  
روى المصنف بإسناد صحيح عن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصارى قال:
قال النبى-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"مَنْ صُنع إليه معروف فليَجْزِه فإن لم 
يجد ما يجزه به فليَثن عليه فإنه من أثنى عليه فقد شكره وإن كتمه فقد كفره
ومَنْ تحلى بما لم يُعْطَ فكأنما لبس ثوبى زور"  

فى هذا الحديث أدب من الآداب الإسلامية التى يجب على كل مسلم
أن يتخلق بها حيث يقول الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: "مَنْ صُنع إليه معروف فليُجْزه" 
يعنى أيما مسلم أحسَنَ إليه مُحسنٌ فكافاهُ فعلى المُكافئ أن يُقابل المُكافأة بمُكافأة
مثلها فإن جزاه مالا؛جزاه مالا وإن جزاه خدمة جزاه خدمة أى يُقابل الحسنة
بالحسنة ولا يكون أنانيا يتطلب من الناس أن يخدموه وأن يجزوه خيراً
أما هو فلا يُقابل إحسانهم بإحسان مثله, ليس هذا من أدب الإسلام.  
قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"مَنْ صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه"  
ثم يتحدث الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- فى حالة إذا كان المُكَافأ لايجد ما يُكافئ به مَنْ أحسَنَ إليه
فيقول: "فليجزه فإن لم يجد فليُثن عليه"  
هذا طريق لمقابلة المُكافأة بمكافأة مثلها فيما إذا كان المُكافأ لا يستطع
أن يُقابل المكافأة بمثلها؛ فحينذاك يجب أن يُثني خيراً
وقد جاء بيان هذا الإثناء كيف يكون فى حديث آخر فقال-
عليه الصلاة والسلام: "مَنْ صُنِعَ إليه معروف فقال:جزاك الله خيراً فقد أبلغ الثناء". 
** هنا مرحلتان إحداهما أحسن من الأخرى: 
الأولى:-أن تُقابل المكافاة بمثلها سواء كانت معنوية أم مادية 
فإن عجزت فتُثني خيرا على مَنْ قدَمَ إليك تلك المكافأة.
أى كلام حسن يُشعر الرجل المُكافئ بأنك قبلت هذه المكافأة بنفس طيبة رضية, 
لكن أحسن ما يقول المُثني على المُكافئ خيرا هو كلمة:"جزاك الله خيراً"  
ونذكر بهذه المناسبة أنه قد جرى عرف حادث, الآن يُعتبر من الآداب الاجتماعية
وهو أن المُحسن إليه يُقابل المُحسن بكلمة"شكرا" فالذى أريد التنبيه عليه هو
أن هذه الكلمة لابأس بها لأنه-عليه الصلاة والسلام-قال:"لايشكر اللهُ مَنْ لايشكر الناس"
فمن أحسنَ إليك فقلتَ له: شكرافقد طبقت هذا الحديث ، ولكن استعمال هذه الكلمة
هى بديل ماعلمنا الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-من الدعاء بالخير: 
"جزاك اللهُ خيراً" فهذه الكلمة خير من كلمة شكرا وذلك من وجهين:  
1 -* أن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- قد ذكرأن قول القائل:
"جزاك الله خيرا"أبلغ الثناء فإذا قال القائل:شكرا؛ماأ  لغ الثناء. 
إذن يجب عليك أن تستعمل هذه الكلمة:"جزاك الله خيرا" 
بديل شكرا مادام أن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-قد ذكرها
ووصفها بأنها أبلغ الثناء فمن قال شكرا لم يتبع الهدي  
2 - *وكلمة شكرًا كأنها مُترجمة عن لفظة أجنبية فنفهم من ذلك
أن استعمال هذه اللفظة المختصرة هو استعمال أجنبى ترجمناه نحن إلى اللغة
العربية فكان من ذلك لفظة شكراً لكن هذه اللفظة التقت مع قول الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"لايشكر الله.."
ولكن مادام أن هذه الكلمة لم تنبع من الإسلام ولم يوجه الرسول-عليه الصلاة 
والسلام- إليها الأنظار؛فعلينا أن نستخدم كلمة"جزاك اللهُ خيراً".
وإن كان ولابد من استعمال كلمة شكراً لأنه لايجد الإنسان المناسبة 
أو الوقت الواسع ليقول كلما أحسن إليه : ( أحسن الله إليك ) 
أو "جزاك اللهُ خيرا"فيقول هذه الكلمة من باب الإيجاز والإسراع 
فلا بأس من استعمال كلمة شكراً فى بعض الأحوال الضيقة
لكن الأصل أن نقول:"جزاك اللهُ خيرا"لأن هذه التجزية هى فى الحقيقة تُقابل كلمة"السلام عليكم". فكما أنَّ كلمة "السلام عليكم"هى تحية الإسلام؛فكلمةجز  اك اللهُ خيراً هى تجزية الإسلام.  
"فإنه إذا أثنى عليه فقد شكره" 
كأنه يربط-عليه الصلاة والسلام-هذا الأمربالحديث "لايشكر الله من لايشكر الناس"
فمَنْ أثنى على المُحسن خيراً فقد شكره.  
"وإن كتمَهُ فقد كفره" 
الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-يُعالج بعض النفوس المريضة التى تغلب 
عليها الأنانية و حب الذات وهى التى إن أحسنت إليها سكتت ولم تذكر المُحسن بخير
وذلك من كِبَر النفس الأمارة بالسوء. لذلك يقول الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – :
( ومن كتمه فقد كفره )
إن لم تُثن عليه خيرا كتمت ذلك فقد كفرت هذه النعمة التى قدمها إليك ربنا-تبارك وتعالى- 
على يد ذلك المُحسن إليك و إن كان كفرا لكنه كفر نعمة فالكفر درجات 
ومنه كفر النعمة كما جاء في الحديث .
فلا يجوز لمسلم يؤمن بالله ورسوله أنه إن أحسن إليه مُحسنٌ أن يكتم هذا الإحسان
لأن أقل مراتب الشكر أن تذكرالمحسن بخير ولاتكتم هذا الخير عن الناس 
بل تذيع هذا الخير بين الناس : إن فلانا فعل معي كذا وكذا 
فهذا هو شكره إياه وذلك عندما تعجز عن مقابلة إحسانه بإحسان مثله يعني ..  
فالمرتبة الأولى: أن تُكافئه المُكافأة بمثلها بمثل ما عاملك تعامله 
والثانية: وإن لم تجد ما تكافئه به أثنيت عليه خيرا مُقابلتها بالثناء والشكر.  
إن الإنسان إذا أهدي إليه هدية مثلا : كتاب وأنت تستطيع أن تقابل هذه 
الهدية بهدية مثلها هذا هو الواجب والمرتبة الأولى ، فإن لم تكن عندك الطاقة 
والقدرة أن تقابل ذا للمهدي إليك الكتاب – لأن الناس متفاوتون من ناحية المادة –
فلو أن رجلا مرموقا يتوجه إليه الناس بمختلف الهدايا وكان من الناحية 
المادية وسطا أو دون الوسط لا يستطيع أن يقابل كل هدية بمثلها
فعلى الأقل يقابل مثل هذه الهدية بالثناء والشكر هذه هي المرتبة الثانية 
فالأولى أهداك كتابا تهديه كتابا ، أهداك ثوبا تهديه ثوبا
كل شيء بالمثل هذا إن استطعت  

وهناك مرتبة عُليا أعلى من هذه بكثير 
وهى التي كان عليها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-
حيث جاء فى شمائله-عليه الصلاة والسلام-أنه كان يقبل الهدية 
إذا أُهديت إليه لا يرفضها ولا يردها وإنما يقبلها ويرد الهدية ويُثيب عليها بخير منها,
هذا شأن النفوس الكريمة الطيبة أن تقبل الهدية وتثيب عليها بخير منها.  
هذه المرتبة العليا التي ليس فوقها مرتبة . 
الآن صار عندنا ثلاث مراتب : 
1- المرتبة العليا التي ليس فوقها مرتبة والتي كان عليها
رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم – وهي المكافأة بخير مما كوفئ به 
2- المرتبة الثانية وهي أن تكافئ بمثل ما كوفئت به 
3- المرتبة الثالثة والأخيرة : أن تذكر المكافئ لك بالخير والدعاء 
الحسن وخير الدعاء هو قول الرسول –صلى الله عليه وسلم – ( جزاك الله خيرا )  
فإن لم يقابل المكافأة بمثلها أولم يقابل المكافأة بأحسن منها 
أو لم يذكر المكافئ بخير ولا أثنى عليه خيرا لم يبق هناك إلا كفر هذه النعمة وهي كتمانها
فبعض من نفوسهم ضعيفة تأتيه الهدية فلا يحس بها أحد وهذا لا يجوز  

وفى هذا الأدب الذى أدبنا به رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-
من أن نذكر المُهدي بخير فى أقل المراتب مُعالجة لنفس المُهْدِي ونفس المُهْدَى إليه . 
- أما المُهدِي فتطيب نفسه ويروق له أن يهدي المهدى
إليه مرة أخرى بمثل ذلك أويزيد بأكثر من ذلك هذا نفس المهدي 
- وفي هذا الأدب معالجة نفس المهدى إليه بحجزها 
وإخضاعها لحُكم الشارع وهو أن يذكر أن فلانا قد أحسن إليه 
لأن فى هذا ملاحظة –لما كان قد سبق معنا في بعض الدروس - 
من قوله-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"اليد العليا هى المُعْطِية واليد السفلى هى الآخذة"
فحينما يرضى المُهدى إليه أن يقول:فلان أعطانى كذا؛ فلاشك أن 
فى هذا القول و الإخبار من ناحية المتحدث هضم لنفسه لأنه يُشعر
السامعين بأنه قبل هذه الهدية ورضي بها فكانت يده هى السفلى ففى
هذا ترويض للنفوس أن لا تكون مستكبرة ولا مستعلية على الحق  
و في المقابل فيه تطييب لنفس المهدي لأن الإنسان المهدي حينما 
يشعر أن هديته لا يشكر عليها ولا يقابل بالثناء الحسن فتضعف 
نفسه ولا تتشجع مرة أخرى على إعادة مثل تلك الهدية لابد
من مقابلة الهدية بأقل المراتب وهي الثناء بالخير والدعاء
للمهدي بقوله : ( جزاك الله خيرا )
وإن لو لم يفعل ذلك فقد كتمه وكفره .  



ثم ذكر-عليه الصلاة والسلام- فى هذا الحديث أدب آخر   ......... يتبع .

----------


## ورثةالانبياء

جزاك الله خيرا
واصلي احسن الله اليك

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاك الله خيرا
> واصلي احسن الله اليك


 وجزاكم وبارك فيكم نسأل الله التيسير .

----------


## أم هانئ

ثم ذكر-عليه الصلاة والسلام- فى هذا الحديث أدبا آخرا:

وهو ما نحن بحاجة إلى معرفته أيضا حتى نبتعد عنه لأنه ليس من أخلاق 
المسلمين حيث قال – عليه الصلاة والسلام - : 
"ومَنْ تحلى بما لم يُعط كأنما لبس ثوبى زور" 

"تحلى بما لم يُعْطَ" 

أى من ادعى أن عنده كذا وكذا وليس عنده شىء من ذلك فهذا تحلى بما لم يُُعط
وهذا لا فرق بين أن يكون الله أنعم عليه مثلا ببستان وهو صادق في ذلك
وإنما هو يتظاهر به أمام الناس بأنه غني فهو يتحلى بما لم يُعط 
أو قال فلان أعطاني وهو في الحقيقة لم يعطه ولكل محله 

مثلا : يخطبها خاطب ويدعي أن عنده كذا وكذا 
لماذا يتظاهر بأنه غني ؟!

فهذا يصفه النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه كلابس ثوبي زور 

مثلا : لو امرأة متزوجة لاسيما لو كانت درة أو لها جارة 
فهي تقول لها : أنا زوجي أعطاني كذا وكذا تفعل ذلك و
هي كاذبة لتستعلي على درتها أو جارتها 

فسواء كان من النوع الأول أو الثاني فالنبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم –
ينسبه إلى أنه كلابس ثوبي زور ليس كلابس ثوبا واحدا من الزور
أو الكذب وإنما هو كلابس ثوبي زور
. وهذه كناية على أنه مُتلبس بالزور والكذب من رأسه 
إلى أخمص قدمه ذلك أن عادة العرب أن يلبسوا
عادة ثوبين – الموسع عليه منهم والغني - :إزاراً ورداءً. 


الإزار:فوطة ما يستر به القسم الأدنى من البدن وهذا أقل ما يجب عليه لباسه . 
والرداء:هو الثوب الآخر الذى يستر به القسم الأعلى من البدن
يعني تماما كما يفعل الحجاج حينما يحجون. 

فالرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- يقول:"مَنْ تحلى بما لم يُعْط.." 
وفى حديث آخر فى صحيح البخارى ومسلم: "المتشبع بما لم يُعْط كلابس ثوبى زور"

المتشبع أي : المتحلي بما لم يعط 
رجل مثلا : يدعي أنه نائم ليلا ونهارا في بيته وعنده مأكل من أحسن 
المآكل وأطيبها والحقيقة أنه ليس عنده شيء من ذلك إطلاقا 
فالحقيقة أنه يدعي ويتحلى بما لم يعط 
و هذا لايجوز لأنه كذب في حد ذاته ولكنه كذب يريد أن يستعلي به
على غيره سواء أكان هذا المتشبع رجل أو امرأة فهو لا يجوز 
لأنه كذب ومن أفحش الكذب لقوله-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: 
"كأنما لبس ثوبي زور"


* وكذلك إذا تحلى بثياب مستعارة و ادعى أنها ثيابه 
سُئل الشيخ إذا تزينت المرأة بما لاتملك هل تدخل فى الحديث؟ 
فأجاب لأ..المقصود هنا إذا تحلى بثياب مُستعارة وادعى أنها ثيابه فهو مقصود هاهنا,
أما مجرد لبس ثياب الغيروهذا معروف بين النساء خاصة فى العرف
حتى فى عهد الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- كانت العروس تستعير
من زينة جارتها؛ هذا لابأس فيه لكن البأس يأتى من ادعائها أنه
لها أن تقول زوجي اشترى لي هذا ... أخي أهدى لي ..
والحال كذب والمستنكر من التحلى والتشبع ليس مقتصراً
على الفعل فقط ؛ بل فعل مقرون بالقول الذى يوهم الآخرين
أن هذا الذى لبسه هو مِلكه أو مهدي إليه من غيره . 


يؤكد بعض الذي جاء في الحديث السابق الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – بالحديث الذي بعده 
وهو من حديث ابن عمر-رضى الله عنهما- قال:قال رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:

"مَنْ استعاذ بالله فأعيذوه ومَنْ سأل بالله فأعطوه ومَن أتى إليكم معروفا
فكافِئوه فإن لم تجدوا فادعوا له حتى يعلم أن قد كافأتموه" 

فى هذا الحديث آداب أخرى بالإضافة إلى الأدب السابق
وهو ذكر مَنْ أحْسَنَ إلينا بالخير والثناء إذا عجزنا عن مُكافأته 
بمثل ما أعطانا لكن الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم –
قد أضاف فوائد أخرى فقال – عليه الصلاة والسلام - :
**"مَنْ استعاذ بالله فأعيذوه" 

كلنا يعلم أنه لا تجوز الاستعاذة بغير الله-عزوجل-لأنه لايعيذ من شر
ومن خير إلا الله-تبارك وتعالى- لذلك أمرنا فى القرآن الكريم 
بأننا إذا تلونا كلام الله-تبارك وتعالى- أن نقول:
"أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه ونفثه ونفخه". 

فلما كانت الاستعاذة لاتكون إلا من الله فإذا استعاذ أحدنا من غيره 
فينبغى أن نُعيذه لأنه استعاذ بعظيم ألا وهو الله-تبارك وتعالى-. 
فالرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- يأمرنا أنَّ مَنْ استعاذ
منا بالله-عزوجل- أن نعيذه ولعل خير مثال عملي مما ثبت فى السُنَّة
الصحيحة يفسر لنا هذه الفقرة "من استعاذكم بالله فأعيذوه "
ذلك مارواه البخارى فى"صحيحه"
عن السيدة عائشة وغيرها من أصحاب النبى-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-
أنَّ النبى-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- تزوج امرأة تُعرف بابنة الجوين
أو بالمرأة الجونية فلما دخل عليها اقترب منها قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:
"هبى نفسك لى" فقالت:"وهل تهب الملوك للسوقة أعوذ بالله منك فقال له
ا لقد عذت بعظيم الحقي بأهلك ".

كانت هذه المرأة فيما يبدو من سلالة تنتسب إلى الملوك
فكانت تنظر إلى نفسها على أنها ذات شرف وذات حسب
فهى غمزت من رسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- بأنه لا يعرف
لأنه ليس من أبناء الملوك فقالت : ( هل تهب الملكة نفسها للسوقة )
يعني لعامة الناس الذين هم عادة مساقون من قبل الملوك فقالت :
( أعوذ بالله منك )
فما كان من رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-إلا أن قال لها:
" لقد عُذتِ بعظيم" وفى رواية أخرى"لقد عُذتِ بمُعَاذ إلحقى بأهلك"
فصرفها وفارقها لمجرد أن استعاذت بالله لأنها استعاذت بعظيم 
كما قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام- فصرفها مع أنها كانت من أجمل النساء فى زمانها. 

( من استعاذكم بالله فأعيذوه )
لازم أن أي إنسان استعاذ بالله من شىء فيجب أن نساعده ونعيذه 
مما استعاذ منه ما استطعنا إلى ذلك سبيلا .


- وفي قصة مريم – عليها السلام – قالت لجبريل – عليه السلام - : 
( أعوذ بالله منك إن كنت تقيا ) لأن جبيرل جاء مريم في صورة بشر :
( فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشرا سويا ) 
وهي كانت في خلوتها بعيدا عن الناس جميعا نساءً ورجالا فحينما
تفاجأت ببشر وهي شريفة وصالحة تظن أنه ما جاء إلا بشر فقالت له : 
( إني أعوذ بالله منك إن كنت تقيا )
فالمحظور أن يكون المستعاذ منه شخصا عاديا ينبغي عليه أن يحقق
هذا الحديث ( ومن استعاذكم بالله فأعيذوه )
فإذا أراد أن يحقق هذه الاستعاذة وجاء هو بنية سيئة فينبغي
عليه حينها أن ينصرف عنها لكن الحقيقة أن جبريل عليه السلام
بل من رؤساء الملائكة الذين وصفهم الله عز وجل بقوله :
( لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون ) 
لذلك أجابها بقوله عليه السلام : ( إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاما زكيا )
فحينئذ عرفت مريم أنه رسول الله وملك من عنده جاءها ليبشرها بعيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام .

قضية استعاذة مريم ليس لها تعلق بهذا الموضوع 
لأن الحديث إنما يتحدث عن موقف المستعاذ منه
لازم يعيذ يعني يحقق رغبة المستعِذ كما جاء في تتمة الحديث
فمريم استعاذت من جبريل ظنا منها أنه بشر أولا وأنه بشر سيء
القصد ثانيا لكن جبريل بشرها خلاف ما دار في ذهنها بأن الله 
أرسله إليها ليخبرها أن الله سيرزقها غلاما بلا أب .

----------


## أم هانئ

** قال رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : "ومَنْ سأل بالله فأعطوه" 

يعنى لما إنسان يسأل ... سائل يسأل بحق؛ فيجب على المسئول أن يُحقق
للسائل سُؤله, و إنما قلتُ :" إذا جاء السائل يسأل بحق" 
لأن السؤال اليوم يعنى صار مهنة شحاذة, وصار سؤالهم بالله-عزوجل-
أسهل شىء, يعنى لايُعظمون اسم الله-عزوجل-لأنهم لوعظموه؛ لما جعلوه 
عرضة بأن يسألوا باسمه-عزوجل- ولو فلسا واحدا قرشا واحدا . 

الله العظيم لاينبغى أن نسأل به إلا عن شىء عظيم لانستغني
عنه لذلك نقول في تفسير هذه الجملة من الحديث :
"ومَنْ سأل الله-أى بحق- فأعطوه لأنه سأل حقا" 
وذلك حينما نستطيع أن نُعطيه.أما مَنْ سأل بالله غير معظم لله
ولا مراعياً لعظمته-تبارك وتعالى-؛فهذا لو استطعنا لأدبناه ليس فقط لمنعناه
وإنما لجازيناه شراً لأنه اتخذ السؤال بالله-عزوجل- مهنة, 
و هذا مما لا يجوز و لاينبغى. 
لكن من سأل بالله سؤال محق فينبغي علينا أن نعطيه . 


ثم قال – عليه الصلاة والسلام :"ومَنْ أتى إليكم معروفا فكافئوه " 

هذا كما جاء في الحديث السابق مَنْ صُنِعَ إليه معروف فليجز به .
( فإن لم تجدوا فادعوا له ) هذا كنحو الحديث السابق فإن
لم يجد ما يجزه فليثن عليه وهنا يقول ( فلتدعوا له ) وفى هذا الحديث فائدة
كأنها جواب على سائل يسأل : إلى متى ندعو له؟ 


واحد قضى لنا حاجة أو كا فأنا أو أهدى لنا هدية فالرسول يأمرنا أن ندعو له
إلى متى ؟ نظل ندعو له ؟ مرة أم مرتين أم ثلاث ؟

يقول الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( فادعوا له حتى يعلم أن قد كافأتموه ) أمرنا أن ندعو له حتى يصيرالرجل المُكافئ لكم فى راحة وطمأنينة لنفسه أنكم قد قمتم بالواجب تجاهه

والأصل في الواجب كما ذكرنا أن يكافئ بمثله ، ولكن هذا لا يستطيعه كل أحد فمن
عجز فليثن خيرا كما في الحديث السابق ، بعد أن يذكره أمام الناس بالخير وبالإحسان 
وبالكرم والجود وفي هذا الحديث يأمرنا بشيء آخر ألا وهو أن ندعو له 
وكم مرة ندعو له ؟ ندعو له كثيرا وكثيرا حتى يتبين لنا أنه علم أننا قد كافأناه
يعني دعونا دعاءً كثيرا يطغى على هديته لنا فيقابل الحسنة بالحسنة 
ولا يكون أنانيا يتطلب من الناس أن يخدموه وأن يجزوه خيرا
أما هو فلا يقابل إحسانهم بإحسان مثله وليس هذا من الأدب في الإسلام .



انتـهــــــــــ  ى الشريط الخامس .

----------


## ورثةالانبياء

بارك الله في جهودكم وأعان على اتمام الباقي

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله في جهودكم وأعان على اتمام الباقي


آمين وفيكم بارك الله

----------


## أم هانئ

الأسئلة الشريط الخامس 


س1:- ما شرح حديث تميم الدارى ؟ 

ج:- حديث صحيح جاء فى صحيح الجامع الصغير ولفظه: 

"إنى والله ماقمتُ مقامى لأمر ينفعكم لرغبةٍ ولا لرهبةٍ". 

الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- يقول فى مطلع هذا الحديث 
وهو خطبة خطبها الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- بمناسبة 
عودة تميم الدارى من رحلة بحرية رأى فيها من عجائب خلق الله 
مما خبأهُ اللهُ –عزوجل-إلى آخر الساعة.رأى الدجال والجساسة.
وقد كان-عليه الصلاة والسلام-حدثهم عن الجساسة والدجال 
قبل قصة تميم التى تحكيها فيقول:
"إنى والله ماقمتُ مقامى لأمر ينفعكم لرغبةٍ ولالرهبةٍ" 
أى أن عادة الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-يَعِظهم يُرغبهم 
فيما عند الله ويرهبهم من عذاب فيقول:أنا لم أجمعكم لشىء من هذا ؛ 
وإنما جمعهم ليقص عليهم قصة حدثه بها أحد أصحابه.والمفروض
أن الصحابة يتحدثون عن الرسول وهنا فى هذه الخطبة الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- يُحدث عن أحد أصحابه يقول:"ولكنَّ تميم الدارى
أتانى فأخبرنى خبراً منعنى القيلولة من الفرح وقرَّة العين
فأحببتُ أن أنشر عليكم فرح نبيكم". 

القيلولة:هى نوم الظهيرة 

و تميم الدارى:كان رجلا نصرانيا ثم أسلم .فمن شدة ما فرح الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- بخبره لم يأخذه النوم وهذا شىء طبيعى.
الإنسان حينما يكون فى حالة نفسية طبيعية وكان فى حاجة إلى النوم
ينام لكن لما تكون نفسه مضطربة لفرح أو ترح !!لاياخذه النوم 
وهكذا رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-هو بشر بنص الكتاب والسُنَّة 
فمن شدة فرحه بخبر تميم منعه هذا الفرح من القيلولة 
"وقرة العين" كناية عن شدة الفرح
"ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذريتنا قرة أعين" 

قال:"فأحببتُ أن أنشرَ عليكم" يعنى من أجل هذا جمعتكم 
قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"ألا إن تميما الدارى أخبرنى أن الريحَ
ألجأتهم إلى جزيرة لايعرفونها فقعدوا فى قوارب السفينة حتى 
خرجوا إلى الجزيرة فإذا هم بشىءٍ أهلب كثير الشعر قالوا له من أنت؟
قالت:أنا الجساسة, قالوا:أخبرينا قالت:ما أنا بمخبرتكم شيئا 
ولاسائلتكم شيئاًولكن هذا الدَّير قد رمقتموه-رأيتموه-
فأتوه فإنَّ فيه رجلاًبالأشواق إلى أن تخبروه ويُخبركم..."
الحديث فى: (صحيح الجامع الصغير/ج4/ص170 )
وهذا الحديث صحيح لغيره ذلك لأن فى الإسناد ضعفاً. 





س2:- سُئل عن حديث"يا عمار إنما تغسل ثوبك من الغائط والبول والمني والدم والقئ"

وعن حديث"لايقرأ الجُنب والحائض شيئا من القرآن"؟ 


ج:- كلاهما ضعيف. 




انتهى الشريط الخامس

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط السادس 

96- باب مَنْ لا يشكر الناس 

عن أبى هريرة عن النبى- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قال: 


"لايشكر اللهَ مَنْ لايشكر الناس" 

شُكر المُحسِن من الواجب شرعاً ويكون:- 

1- بالثناء عليه . 
2- والدعاء له بالخير. 

وأن الشارع يعتبر هذا الشكر من المُنْعَم عليه للمُنعِم 
يعتبره شكراً لله-عزوجل-. فكما يجب على المسلم أن يشكر الله
- تبارك وتعالى- على كل ما أنعمَ اللهُ به عليه من نعم ؛
فكذلك يجب على المسلم أن يشكر كل مَنْ كان سبباً فى هذه النعم عليه .

فإذا سخرَالله-عزوجل- لك أيها المسلم شخصاً سَخَرَهُ لك 
ليُقدم لك نعمة ًمن نعم الله-عزوجل- فيجب عليك هاهنا أمران: 

1-أن تشكر الله الذى هو الأصل فى هذه النعمة. 

2-أن تشكر هذا الوسيط هذا العبد الذى سخره الله لك فقدَمَ إليك تلك النعمة 

فشُكرِكَ لهذا الوسيط؛ من تمام شكرك لله-عزوجل-,
فإن أنت لم تقم بشكرك للوسيط فهذا الحديث يدل
على أنك لم تشكر الله أصلاً لذلك قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:
"لايشكر الله من لايشكر الناس". 




** عن أبى هريرة عن النبى- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: 

" قال اللهُ تعالى للنفس:أخرجى قالت:لاأخرج إلاكارهة" 

هذا الحديث لاعلاقة له بالباب؛ لذلك ذهب بعض العلماء
إلى القول بأن هذا الحديث الثانى رواه المصنف بنفس
الحديث الأول فليس هو المقصود وإنما جاء تبعاً للحديث الأول
وهو حديث صحيح والمقصود منه:"قال الله-عزوجل للنفس:أخرجى": يعنى للروح 
فأجابت: "لا أخرج إلا كارهة" 
وفى هذا إشارة إلى تعلق الإنسان بهذه الحياة 
بحيث إن الروح لاتخرج من جسدها إلا مكرهة .
ولذلك جاء فى بعض الأحاديث الصحيحة: 
"مَنْ أحَبَ لقاءَ الله أحبَ اللهُ لقاءه ومَنْ كَره لقاء الله كره اللهُ لقاءه" 

فقالت عائشة –رضى الله عنها- كيف هذا وما منَّا من أحد 
إلا ويجد نفسه كارها للموت؟
- فأجاب - عليه الصلاة والسلام-:
"إنما ذلك حينما يحضر الأجل وحينما يعرض الإنسان للموت 
فحينذاك تنجلى له الحقيقة فيرى منزله فى الجنة أوالنار
فمن كان من أهل الجنة ورأى منزله فى الجنة؛حينذاك 
يحب لقاء الله ومن كان العكس من ذلك؛ يكره أن يلقى الله
" والرسول - عليه الصلاة والسلام - أقر السيدة عائشة 
أنه ما منا أحد إلا ويكره الموت. 

يتبع .

----------


## أم هانئ

97-باب معونة الرجل أخاه 


عن أبى ذر - رضي الله عنه - عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قيل: 

(أى الأعمال خير؟ قال:"إيمان بالله وجهاد فى سبيله"
قيل:فأى الرقاب أفضل؟ قال:" أغلاها ثمناًوأنفسها عند أهلها
"قال:أفرأيت إن لم أستطع بعض العمل؟
قال:" فتعين صانعاً أو تصنع لأخرق"
قال: أفرأيت إن ضعفت؟ قال:"تدع الناس من الشر 
فإنها صدقة تصدق بها على نفسك" ) 

**هذا الحديث جمع خصالا من خصال الخير وأهمها الإيمان بالله
-عزوجل- ولكن هاهنا دقيقة من دقائق الشرع طالما غفل عنها
كبار أهل العلم فنتج بسبب هذه الغفلة خلاف كبير بينهم
ذلك أننا نجد الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-يُسأل في هذا الحديث 

أىُ الأعمال خير؟
فأجاب:"إيمانٌ بالله وجهادٌ فى سبيله" 
فجعل الإيمان من العمل وهُنا النُكتة : المعروف عند الناس أن الإيمان
عقيدة فقط بينما نجد الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-في هذا الحديث
يذكر جوابا لمن سأله: أيُّ الأعمال خير؟ وفى أحاديث أخرى: 
أىُّ الأعمال أفضل؟ فيُجيب أول مايُجيب بقوله:"إيمانٌ بالله" 


فمعنى هذا أن الإيمان بالله عمل فهل الإيمان بالله عمل أم عقيدة؟ 
هذه هي النكتة التى يجب أن نقف عندها لنوضحها. 


*الإيمان بالله-عزوجل- هو عمل كما قال الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- فى هذا الحديث وفى غيره 
ولكنه من أعمال القلب أما الجهاد فى سبيل الله 
وغيره مما ذكر في أحاديث أخرى فهو من أعمال الجوارح. 

فالإيمان هو من أعمال القلب.هذه هي الحقيقة الشرعية
التى يجب أن ننتبه لها وهي أن القلب له عمل وأن الإيمان 
الذى مقره القلب - أيضا - من أعمال القلب, ومن هنا يسهل
على المسلم أن يفهم العقيدة السلفية التى تقول وتُصرح
بأن الإيمان يزيد وينقص وهذه العقيدة مُستقاه من كتاب الله 
ومن سُنَّة نبيه-عليه الصلاة والسلام-.ففي كتاب الله غيرُما آية
تُصرح بأن الإيمان يزيد :
{الذين قال لهم الناس إن الناس قد جمعوالكم فاخشوهم فزادهم إيماناً}
هذا نصٌ بأن الإيمان يزيد.كما قال:
{ليزداد الذين آمنوا إيماناً } إذاً الإيمان يقبل الزيادة
وكل شىء يقبل الزيادة فهو على العكس - أيضاً - يقبل النقصان.

من هنا جاءت العقيدة السلفية"أن الإيمان يزيد وينقص" 
ودليل زيادته العمل الصالح ودليل نُقصانه العمل الطالح. 

فلا يذهبن ذهن أحد إلى أن الإيمان كعقيدة مقرها القلب
لايقبل الزيادة مطلقا؛ هذا خطأ فاحش وقع فيه فيما مضى 
كبار أهل العلم وجماهير المسلمين اليوم الذين ينتمون إلى
المذهب الحنفي وإلى العقيدة الماترودية كلهم يذهبون 
هذا المذهب الخاطئ فيقولون: إن الإيمان لايزيد ولاينقص ,
الإيمان حقيقة جامدة لايقبل الزيادة ولايقبل النقص 
هذا سببه أنهم غفلوا عن هذه الحقيقة التى ألمح إليها 
الرسول-عليه الصلاة السلام-في هذا الحديث وغيره 
فجعل الإيمان عملا فإذا كان عملا فالعمل قابل للزيادة وقابل للنقصان
واضطروا بناءً على هذه الغفلة إلى تأويل عشرات النصوص :
من الكتاب والسُنَّة التى تُصرح بأن الإيمان يزيد وينقص ,
كما قال-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- في الحديث الصحيح :
"للإيمان بضعٌ وسبعون "وفي رواية"بضعٌ وستون شعبة"

الشارع الحكيم يُقسم الإيمان إلى مراحل ودرجات,
فيقول:"الإيمان بضعٌ وسبعون"وستون" شعبة أعلاها
شهادة أن لاإله إلا الله وأدناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق" 

فجعل أعلى مراتب الإيمان عمل القلب وهو شهادة أن لاإله إلا الله 
وجعل أدنى هذه المراتب والشُعب؛إماطة الأذى عن الطريق وهو عمل الجوارح. 

إذن فالإيمان يقبل الزيادة والنقص ولهذا فعلى المسلم حين يحيا
فى هذه الحياة أن يضع نصب عينيه هذه الحقيقة 
فإذا عرفناها جعلتنا نسعى سعياً حثيثاً لتنمية هذا الإيمان القابل
للزيادة لأن الشيء بطبيعة أمره إذا لم يُحْرَص على تقويته وإنمائه؛
رجع إلى الوراء وإلى النقص ...

وهذا يجرنا إلى أن نقع فى خطيئة وقع فيها بعض الكبار 
الذين قالوا معبرين عن كل فردٍ من أفراد المؤمنين لافرق 
عندهم بين كبيرهم وصغيرهم قالوا:
"إيماني كإيمان جبريل".

فأحقر وأفسق إنسان عند هؤلاء الذين يقولون الإيمان لايقبل
الزيادة والنقص كأعظم إنسان وأفضل موجود عابد لله-عزوجل-
كل هؤلاءعندهم إيمانٌ سواء ولذلك يجوز لأحدهم أن يقول:
إيمانى كإيمان جبريل. فالذى يقوم الليل ويصوم النهار 
والذى لايُصلي الصلوات الخمس ويرتكب الفواحش والمنكرات
إيمانهما سواء عند هؤلاء الذين تورطوا وقالوا:
الإيمان لايزيد ولاينقص



يتبع .

----------


## أم هانئ

مع أن الله-عزوجل-مما وصَفَ به عباده المؤمنين فقال:
{قد أفلح المُؤمنون الذين هُم فى صلاتهم خاشعون والذين هم عن اللغوِ مُعرضون} 
وفي آيات أخرى ذكر مثل هذه الصفات للمؤمنين وختمها-تبارك وتعالى- بقوله:                  
                                     {أولئك هُمُ المؤمنون حقاً}.                                                   
إذن فهناك مؤمنون حقا وهناك مؤمنون بغير حق.              
  هذه من الأخطاء التى نجدها مصرحة في كتب العقائد, 
وقد نتجَ من وراء هذا الاختلاف بين الحنفية وغيرهم خلاف خطير 
ذلك أن السلف فيهم الشافعية والمالكية والحنابلة الذين يذهبون
 إلى أن الإيمان يزيد وينقص زيادته الطاعة ونُقصانه المعصية,
هؤلاء إذا سُئل أحدهم هل أنت مؤمن؟
 أجاب خائفاً:   أنا مؤمن إن شاء الله
 لأن لا أحد يستطيع أن يقول أنا مؤمن حقاً.
أما الذين يقولون : إن الإيمان حقيقة لاتقبل الزيادة والنقص
 فليس هناك إيمان جامد أو كفر فهؤلاء إذا سُئل أحدهم:
هل أنت مؤمن؟ 
- قال:أنا مؤمن حقاً لافرق فى ذلك بين من يرتكب الفواحش
 والمنكرات وبين الذى يُحافظ على الفرائض بل وجميع الطاعات.

  *فائدة السُنة تقويم المفاهيم المعوجة, فالله حينما يذكر الإيمان 
يذكره مقروناً بالعمل الصالح لأننا لانستطيع أن نتصور إيماناً بدون عمل
 صالح إلا لإنسان نتخيله خيالاً آمن من هنا ومات من هنا 
لكن إنسان يقول :لاإله إلا الله ويعيش ما شاء الله ولا يعمل صالحاً ؛
فعدم عمله الصالح هو كدليل أنه يقولها بلسانه ولمَّا يدخل الإيمان إلى قلبه,
فذِكْر الأعمال الصالحة بعد الإيمان هو الذى يدل أن الإيمان النافع 
هو الذى يكون مقرونا بالعمل الصالح.
 ونحن نُفرق بين الإيمان الذى هو مقره القلب
 وبين الأعمال التى هى للجوارح:
فأعمال الجوارح هى أجزاء مكملة للإيمان ماهى أجزاء أصيلة للإيمان
 إنما كلما ازداد الإنسان عملاً صالحاً؛كلما قوي هذا الإيمان الذي 
مقره القلب. وإلى هذه الحقيقة أشار الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
 فى الحديث الصحيح :
"ألا وإن في الجسد مُضغةإذا صَلحَت صلح الجسد كله 
وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهى القلب".  

  فالقلب كما أنه من الناحية الطبية المادية صلاحه يعني صلاح ظاهر البدن
 كذلك الأعمال الصالحة والطالحة مع الإيمان الذى مقره القلب فكلما
 كثرت أعمال الجوارح الصالحة كلما نما الإيمان في القلب.   
  فهؤلاء الذين يذهبون إلى أن الإيمان لايزيد و لاينقص
 إذا سُئل أحدهم هل أنت مؤمن؟  قال:أنا مؤمن حقاً 
أما الذين يقولون : إن الإيمان يزيد وينقص فكانوا لا يجرءون 
على أن يقولوا :أنا مؤمن حقاً
لأن كلً منَّا يعتقد أنه مُقصر فى أعماله الصالحة
 وهذا معناه أن الأعمال الصالحة من الإيمان.
ونَتجَ من ذلك أن الأحناف غالوا فقالوا: مَنْ قال أنا مؤمن إن شاء الله فقد كفر
لأنه  شكَ فى إيمانه ؛  بنوا حكمهم هذا على حكمهم السابق 
 " إن الإيمان جامد لايزيد ولا ينقص وليس له علاقة بالعمل الصالح"
وهو خطا بُني على خطأ.                                
إذن عقيدة السلف إن سُئل أحدهم :هل أنت مؤمن؟ 
يقول:أنا مؤمن إن شاء الله لأنه يعتقد أن العمل الصالح 
من تمام الإيمان الكامل.              
 وترتب من وراء الخطأ السابق خطأ أفحش منه و هو فتوى
صدرت منذ مئات السنين من الحنفية أنه لايجوز للحنفي
 أن يتزوج بالشافعية لأنهم يَشُكّون فى إيمانهم
 فحكموا على الشافعية بالكفرو الحقيقة أن الشافعية
 لايَشكّون في الإيمان المستقرفى قلوبهم.
 ومن هنا نتج هذا الخلاف و أوصل المُخالفين إلى هذه الفتوى 
الجائرة التى حكمت على نصف الأمة المحمدية بالكفر والضلال
.ثم بعد ذلك عُدِّلت هذه الفتوى بعد زمن بعض الشيء 
ولا أقول كل الشيءعلى يد مفتي حنفي لاحق
 فأفتى  بأنه يجوز للحنفي أن يتزوج بالشافعية تنزيلا لها 
منزلة أهل الكتاب .
بمعنى:يجوز للحنفي أن يأخذ من الشافعية زوجة
 ولايجوز للحنفي أن يعطي ابنته زوجة لشافعي

تنزيلا لها منزلة أهل الكتاب فالمسلم يجوز له أن يتزوج بالكتابية 
لكنه لايجوز له أن يزوج ابنته بكتابي وهذا نتج من سوء الفهم 
لمسألة الإيمان من أن الإيمان يتعدد ويتنوع وأكبر دليل على ذلك حديث:
"الإيمان بضع وسبعون شعبة".   

**نعود للحديث حيث سُئل الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- عن خير الأعمال؟ 
فأجاب:"إيمانٌ بالله" فدل على أن الإيمان الذى مقره القلب هو عمل
 وإذا كان عملاً فمعناه:يقبل الزيادة والنقصان.                
  جاء في القرآن الكريم حينما طلب إبراهيم-عليه السلام- 
من رب العالمين آية قال:{ أرنى كيف تُحْي الموتى قال أو لم تُؤمن
قال بلى ولكن ليطمَئِن قلبي}
فهذا الاطمئنان ليس لشك إبراهيم-عليه السلام- في قدرة الله
-عزوجل-على الإحياء وإنما ليزداد استيقاناً واطمئناناً
 وإيماناً فهذا الذى يقول به الجمهور:أن الإيمان يقبل الزيادة .  
 * سُئل عن تكفير الأحناف للشوافع؟                                
   فأجاب:نحكم عليهم بأنهم مُخطئون ولانُكفرهم لأن التكفير
 إذا صدر خطأً من شخص اجتهاد وهذا الاجتهاد خاطئ
 فحسبُنا أن نحكم بخطئه ولانُقابل التكفير بتكفير مثله
 إذن ما الفرق بيننا وبينهم؟ 
هم تَسَرَعوا وكفروا الشافعية وغيرهم بسبب خطأ فى فهمهم لمعنى الإيمان.   


يتبع .

----------


## أم هانئ

*إتمام الحديث:-



"أىُّ الأعمال خير؟إيمانٌ بالله وجهاد فى سبيله".
 وجاء في بعض الأحاديث أن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام
- ذكر بعد الإيمان بالله- تبارك وتعالى-أشياء أخرى
 قبل أن يذكر الجهاد في سبيله ذكر مثلا الحج أما هنا
 فلم يذكر الحج وإنما أتبع الإيمان بالله بقوله:"وجهادٌ فى سبيله".


يقول العلماء بهذه المناسبة: 
إن الجواب يختلف من الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
 باختلاف السائل,فإذا وجد السائل مُقصراً في ناحية
 وقائماً بناحية أخرى فهذه الناحية الأخرى 
لا يتعرض لذكرها وإنما يذكر الناحية التى يحتاجها السائل.



فهنا ذكر الجهاد بعد الإيمان كأن السائل عَلِمَ منه الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام أو شَعَرَ أنهُ بحاجةٍ إلى حَثٍ على 
الجهاد بينما هو يعلم أنه حج؛ فلم يذكر الحج بعد الإيمان 
وإنما اقتصر على ذكرالجهاد لهذا السبب. 



*جاء السؤال عن شىء آخر فقال السائل:"أىُّ الرقاب أفضل؟" 
أى أفضل عِتقاً أىْ:أىُّ نوع من أنواع العبيد أفضلُ عتقاً؟ 
فأجاب -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"أغلاها ثمناً وأنفسها عند أهلها" 


يعني كلما كان العبد الذى يريد سيده أن يعتقه أغلى وأحب إليه؛
 فهو الأفضل أن يتصدق به.


هذا مثل ما وقع لأحد الصحابة من الأنصار المعروف بأبي طلحة
 حيث جاء يوما إلى النبي- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- 


فقال:يارسول الله  إني أسمع ربنا- تبارك وتعالى- يقول:


{لن تنالوا البرَّ حتى تُنفِقوا مما تُحِبون}


قال أبو طلحة:(وعندي بَيْرحاء - وهو اسم بستان له-
 وهو أحب شىء لدي فهو صدقة لله فضعهُ يا رسول الله حيثُ أراك الله)


فقال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: "تصَدَق به على أقاربك"
 فوزعه أبو طلحة على أقاربه وبعد وفاة أبى طلحة بيعت هذه الأقسام بأثمانٍ باهظةٍ . 


فهذا يوضح "لن تنالوا البرَّ حتى تُنفقوا مما تُحبون"


الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- يُدندن حول الآية حينما سُئل عن أفضل الرقاب؟ . 


قال السائل: أفرأيتَ إن لم أستطع بعض العمل؟ 
يعني بعد أن ذكر الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
 من الأعمال الفاضلة سأل السائل:إذا كنتُ لا أستطيع أن أجاهد؟


لا لأنه لا يرغب فى الجهاد وإنما له ظروف خاصة مثل ذلك
 الرجل الذى جاء إلى الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
 من اليمن قال: هاجرتُ لأجاهد معك وتركتُ أبواي يبكيان فقال:


"ارجع إليهما وأضحكهما كما أبكيتهما"


إذن هذا معذور لا يستطيع أن يُجاهد.السائل يُفتش عن أعمال 
في استطاعته فيسأل: أفرأيتَ إن لم أستطع بعض العمل؛
 أىُّ الصالح الذى تحُضنا عليه يارسول الله؟ 
فسَهَلَ له-عليه الصلاة والسلام- السبيل فقال له: 


"فتعين صانعاً" أى رجلا صاحب صنعة باستطاعتك تعينه
 فمعونتك له تكون صدقة لك. 


"أو تصنع لأخرق" أى أنت تصنع لإنسان لامهنة له فالأخرق 
هنا هو الذى ليس في يده مهنة.يعني الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- يُنوِّع طُرق الخير
 والصدقة فإما أن تعين صانعاً أو تصنع لأخرق


.كما جاء فى بعض الأحاديث ضعيفة السند لكن 
هى تصلح كمثال للجملة الأخيرة وهى:"أو تصنع لأخرق"


جاء رجل إلى الرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يسأله


*-* *يشحت منه - فقال له عليه الصلاة والسلام-:*
*"ماعندك فى البيت؟" قال:ماعندى إلا حِلْس* 
*-يعنى بساط مُستعمل-فأحضَرَهُ وباعه بدرهمين* 
*واشترى بهما قدوما واحتطب به ثم عاد بعد أيام* 
*وقد استغنى عن السؤال فقال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:*
*"هذا خيرٌ لك من أن تسأل الناس أعطوك أومنعوك".* 

*فالشاهد:-أن رسول الله-عليه الصلاة والسلام-*
*أعان هذا الأخرق الذى ليس بيده مهنة** فطرق الخير كثيرة .* 

*ثم قال السائل:أفرأيتَ إن ضعفت؟* 
*هذا سائلٌ حريص لأنه كلما جاوبه الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-*
* بجواب؛يطمع في أن يأخذ جواباً ثانياً.أجابه-عليه الصلاة والسلام-* 
*: "تدع الناس من الشر فإنها صدقة تتصدق بها على نفسك"* 
*إذا كُنتَ ضعيفاً سَلِم الناس من شَرك فسلامتهم من شرك صدقة تتصدق بها على نفسك.*
*وهذا من يُسر الله وتفضله على عباده حيث*
*جعل نهاية مطاف الإنسان العاجز أن يسلم* 
*الناس من شره فيكون ذلك صدقة منه على نفسه.* 


يتبع .

----------


## راجي القبول

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ... جزاكِ الله خيراً اختنا ورفع قدركِ

----------


## أبو البنات

واصلي أختي الكريمة،،جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وأحسن إليكم

----------


## أم هانئ

. 
الأسئــــــــــ  ـلة 



س1:- يقول ابن القيم فى"زاد المعاد":
(والصواب أن يقال:إن كان تفتيح العين لايخل بالخشوع فهو أفضل 
وإن كان يحول بينه وبين الخشوع لِمَا فى قبلته من الزخرفة والتزويق
أو غيره مما يُشوش على قلبه فهناك لايكره التغميض قطعاً
والقول باستحبابه فى هذا الحال أقرب إلى أصول الشرع 
ومقاصده من القول بالكراهة؟) 
ج:- أقول تعليقاً:هذا الكلام في نفسه صحيح ولكن لابد من تقييده
بما دلت عليه السُنَّة وبما تقتضيه الأحوال والظروف التى يكون فيها 
هذا المُصَلى فنجد فى السُنَّة أن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- 
قال للسيدة عائشة:"أميطى عنَّا قرامك هذا فإن تصاويره ألهتني عن صلاتي"
القرام:هى الستارة وفيها زخارف 
إن كان ما أمامه لايستطيع أن يتصرف فيه وشعر بأن الزخارف
والنقوش التى بين يديه تشغله وتصرفه عن الخشوع؛ فها هنا لابأس 
كما قال ابن القيم من تغميض العين لاستجماع نفسه واستحضار قلبه 
في الصلاة لكن هذا يكون عرضاً لاسُنَّة مُتبعة لديه. 

كلام ابن القيم حيث قال:" والصواب أن يُقال..الخ" 
صوابٌ بهذا القيد: إن كان فى مكان له فيه زخارف فإبقائه 
هذه الزخارف لايُبرر له أن يتخذ تغميض العين سُنَّة بل يُزيل
الزخارف أو يُصلى في مكان ليس فيه زخارف كما كان
-عليه الصلاة والسلام-يُصلي ,أما إذا كان فى مكان لايملكه 
وكانت الزخارف تُشغل قلبه فهناك يرد كلام ابن القيم.

س2:- بناءً على حديث القِرام نقلب السجادة؟ 
ج:- نعم. 


س 3:- ماهي الطريقة التى ترشدنا بها لدراسة الفقه الإسلامي؟ 
ج:- الطريقة هي أن ندرس الكتب التي تُعرف بأحاديث الأحكام 
وهي كثيرة وندرس معها الشروح التى كُتبت عليها وإذا استطاع 
الإنسان أن يتوسع فيدرس الكتب الفقهية وأدلتهم ومناهجهم
ومذاهبهم ليتبيَّن له الأصح مما اختلف فيه العلماء. 

س 4:- عن ابن عباس قال:(أقبلتُ راكباً على أتان وأنا يومئذٍ قد
ناهزتُ الاحتلام والنبي-عليه الصلاة والسلام-يُصلي بالناس بمِنى
فمَرَرتُ بين يدى بعض الصف فأرسلتُ الإتان ترتع ودخلتُ فى 
الصف فلم يُنكر ذلك عليّ أحد"رواه الجماعة") 
فهل فى هذا الحديث ما يدل على جواز المرور بين يدى المأموم 
وأن السُترة إنما تشرع بالنسبة للإمام والمنفرد؟ 
ج:- لاشك أن سُترة الإمام ؛سُترة لمَنْ خلفه ولكن هذاالحديث
لايدل على جواز مرور المار بين يدى الصف عبثا بدون عذر
لأن هذه الحادثة كما يقول الأحناف:حادثة عين ليس فى الحديث
بيان السبب الذى من أجله دخل ابن عباس والأتان فى الصف
أى:مَرَّ بين يدى الصف لعله كان لايستطيع النزول من مكان بعيد 
فاضطرَ إلى أن يقترب من الصف فينزل من الدابة وينضم هو إلى الصف,
هذا ممكن أن يُقال وليس فى الحديث مطلقاً أنَّ ابن عباس فعل هذا عبثاً
حتى يُتخذ دليلاً على جواز المرور بين يدى المُصلين الواقفين 
فى الصف بدون سبب وبدون عذر شرعى. وكون الإمام سُترة لمَنْ
خلفه هذا يُسقط عن المقتدين وراءه أن يتخذوا سُترة كالإمام
ولكن هذا لايسوغ للناس أن يَمروا بين يدى الصفوف عبثاً لغير عذر شرعى 
وهذا مما نراهُ في الحرمين يقع تارة بعذر وتارة بغير عذر فيجب
أن نُلاحظ أن المرور بين يدي الصف عبثاً فيه إشغال للمصلين.
لايجوز المرور بين يدي المصلين إلا لعذر هذا العذر نلتمسه
في مثل المسجد النبوى والمكي فالمسجد النبوي مثلا له 
أبواب فيأتي الآتي للصلاة فيجد الناس قياماً يأتي مثلاً 
من باب السلام الباب الغربى للمسجد النبوي فلو أراد أن يدور
حتى يُصلي وراء الصفوف؛ لسَلمَ الإمام وانتهت الصلاة
فهو يدخل من أقرب باب إليه فيجد الناس قياماً؛ فيمر بين
الصفين إما حتى يجد فرجة فيسدها أو أن يعقد مع بعض الشخاص صفاً.
أما المرور بين يدي المُصلى وهناك مجال للمرور من خلفه ؛
فهذا لايجوز ومما اعتبره الشارع الحكيم شيطاناً 
فأفاد بأن المار إذا أراد أن يمر بين يدى المُصلي فعلى 
المُصلي أن يُقاتله فإن أبى فليدفعه فإنما هو شيطان. 

س 5:- عن أبى الجُهين عبد الله بن الحارث بن الصمَّة الأنصارى
– رضي الله عنه - قال:قال رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: 
"لو يعلم المار بين يدي المصلي ماذا كان عليه لكان يقف
أربعين خيراً له من أن يمر بين يدييه"(متفق عليه) 
هل نفهم من كلمة"المُصلي" فى الحديث هو الذى 
وضع سُتْرة أمامه أم تشمل الذى وضع والذي لم يضع سُترته؟ 

ج:-الحديث هذا بإطلاقه يمنع من الصورتين سواء كان واضعا سترته 
أو غير واضع.الحديث يمنع المارأن يمر بين يدي المصلي أي:
بين موقفه وبين موضع سجوده ، فإذا مر خلف موضع السجود 
فهذا ليس فيه شىء.إنما وجود السترة وعدمها يختلف فى شىء آخر وهو:
إذا مر المار بين يدى المُصلِّى ولم يضع سُترته بين يديه 
فليس للمصلي أن يدفعه وأن يُقاتله ؛ لأن هذا الدفع وهذه 
المقاتلة مشروطة بما إذا كان المصلي يُصلي إلى سُترته
لأن هذه السُترة حينذاك كإشارة عدم المرور, فإذا لم يتخذ السُترة 
ومرَّ فالإثم على المُصلي الذى لم يضع سترة بين يديه فليس له أن يُقاتله. 
ولكن المار نفسه إذا كان انتبه لكونه يُصلي ولو لم يتخذ سُترته
فلايجوز له المرور إلا من وراء موضع سجوده. 
- كذلك وجود السترة وعدمها له تأثير فى حُكم آخر ذلك أن الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام-قال: "إذا صلى أحدكم إلى غير سُترة فإنما 
يقطع صلاته الحمار والمرأة والكلب الأسود". 
فهذه الأشياء الثلاثة إذ امرت بين يدى المصلى ولم يكن يُصلى إلى سُترة؛
تقطع صلاته, أما إذا كان يُصلى إلى سُترة فصلاته صحيحة
.فإن كان مكلفاً كالمرأة فهى آثمة بسبب هذا المرور ، أى أنه إنما أنها
انتبهت بسبب السُترة أو انتبهت أن الرجل واقف يُصلى ومع ذلك مرت
فهى آثمة لكن صلاة المصلي تكون صحيحة إذا كان يُصلي
إلى سُترة وإلا فصلاته باطلة. 

س 6:- سُئل عن السُترة؟ 
ج:- السُترة جاء تعينها في الحديث, لابد أن تكون شيئا مرتفعا بمقدار
شبر فصاعدا ًولايُشترط سماكة معينة, لوعصاية بارتفاع شبر ماشى الحال,
فأى شىء مرتفع بين يدي المصلي والرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
عبَّر في بعض الأحاديث"مثل مؤخرة الرَحل" وهذا يعرفه أهل الإبل.


س 7:- سُئل لماذا تقطع المرأة الصلاة؟ 
ج:- فقال للسائلة: غِرْت للمرأة هذا حُكم شرعي لايُسأل لماذا؟ 
الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام -يُخبر عن الله -عزوجل-
فيقول:إذا مَرَت المرأة البالغة بين يدي المصلي ولايُصلي إلى سُترة
فهذه المرأة مرورها يقطع الصلاة كمرور الحمار ومرورالكلب.
وعائشة -رضي الله عنها -لمَّا لم يبغلها هذا الحديث استغربت 
وقالت:"عدلتمونا بالكلاب والحمير" لكن نحن مُكلفون باتباع
الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-وندع الأمور العاطفية جانباً. 
ولماذا كَلفَ اللهُ الرجال بالإنفاق ولم يُكلف النساء؟ 
كالطريقة الأوروبية يُنفقوا على أنفسهم وأحياناً على أزواجهم. 
اللهُ خلق النساء والرجال فهو أعلمُ بما يُصلح حالهم .هنا يقال: 
{فلا وربكَ لايُؤمنون حتى يُحَكِمُوكَ فيما شَجَرَ بينهم ثم لايَجدوا
فى أنفُسِهم حَرَجاً مما قضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِموا تسليماً} . 


س 8:- سُئل عن الإقعاء؟ 
ج:- الإقعاء:إقعاءان أحدهما مشروع والآخر منهى عنه. 
- أما الإقعاء المشروع:- فهو الانتصاب بين السجدتين فقط.
الانتصاب على رؤوس القدمين والجلوس على العقبين. 
السُنة المعروفة أن الجلسة التي بين السجدتينأن يفترشوا
اليُسرى وينصبوا اليُمنى ويقعدوا على اليسرى, 
أما الإقعاء فبدلا من أن ينصب اليُمنى فقط ينصب اليسرى مع اليمنى
ويقعد مرتفعاً,هذا سُنَّة لكن تارة وتارة لأن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
بين السجدتين تارة كان يفترش وتارة كان يَقعى. 
- أما الإقعاء غير المشروع:- فهو كما جاء فى بعض الأحاديث: 
"نهى عن إقعاء كإقعاء الكلب". وإقعاء الكلب هو أن يضع مقعدتيه
على الأرض ويجلس على آليتيه وينصب يديه وهذه الصورة للإنسان
من أندر الصور لايفعلها إلا أحمق أو...... 

انتهت الأسئلة .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الطيب النافع

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الطيب النافع


 وفيكم بارك الله جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم هانئ

98-باب أهل المعروف في الدنيا أهل المعروف في الآخرة 



عن قُبيصة بن برمة الأسدي قال:كنتُ عند النبي
-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-فسمعته يقول:  
" أهل المعروف في الدنيا هم أهل المعروف في الآخرة 
وأهل المُنكر في الدنيا هم أهل المنكر في الأخرة"  
المقصود من هذا الحديث واضح وهو كالتفسير لقوله
-تبارك وتعالى- {فمَنْ يَعْمَل مِثقال ذرةٍ خيراً يَره ومَنْ يعمل مثقال ذرةٍ شراً يره}  
فأهل المعروف الذين كانو يتعاطونه فى الدنيا؛
فالله يُثيبهم في الآخرة معروفا أي خيراً وكذلك أهل المنكر
في الدنيا هم أهل المنكر في الآخرة أي يُجزيهم
ربنا-تبارك وتعالى-على تعاطيهم في المنكر في الدنيا شراً
في الآخرة.فالحديث تفنن فى التعبير يوضح الآية السابقة.  
حديث موقوف قال سلمان:"إن أهل المعروف في الدنيا هم أهل المعروف في الآخرة"
مثل هذا الحديث الموقوف يُقال:إنه في حُكم المرفوع لأنه :  
أولا:لايُقال بمجرد الرأي .  
ثانياً أنه قد ثبت مرفوعاً كما قدم.  



99-باب إن كل معروفٍ صدقة  

عن جابر بن عبد الله عن النبي-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- 
قال: " كل معروف صدقة".  

تقدم في الحديث السابق قوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:
"أهل المعروف في الدنيا" في هذا الحديث يوضح 
لنا ان معنى المعروف يشمل كل خير فكل خير يقدمه
الإنسان لنفسه في هذه الحياة الدنيا يلقاهُ خيراً 
وثواباً في الآخرةلأنه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- يقول:  
" كل معروف صدقة".  

انتهى الشريط السادس .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك‏

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله كل خيرٍ

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وأحسن إليكم

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط السابع 


يقول الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى :



100-باب إماطة الأذى 



*عن أبي برزة الأسلمى قال:
(قُلتُ يارسول الله! دلني على عملٍ يُدخلني الجنة قال: "أمِط الأذى عن طريق الناس") 

أمِط:بمعنى أزِل ,الأذى:هو كل مايؤذي الناس فى الطريق 
سواء مما كان يُعرقل السير بالنسبة لوضع اليوم فإن بعض أصحاب 
السيارات يوقفون السيارة في عرض الطريق فيُعطلون السير
فهذا لاينبغي . الواجب أن لا يُعرقل المسلم الطريق.

بل هذا الحديث يأمر بإزالة كل ما يُعرقل السير في الطريق
ولومن أشياء بسيطة كالأشياء التي يتعثر بها الناس في الطريق 
كالشوك والحجر وقشر الموز ونحو ذلك مما يؤذي الناس.
إماطة الأذى عن طريق الناس من الأعمال التى يستحق صاحبها دخول الجنة.


*عن أبي هريرة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - قال:
"مَرَّ رجلٌ بشوكٍ في الطريق فقال :لأميطن هذا الشوك لايضر رجلاً مسلماً فغُفِرَ له". 

الظاهر أنه وقع فيما قبل الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- فهذا الرجل
بمجرد أنه أزال الشوك من الطريق قاصداً بذلك دفع الأذى عن المسلمين؛
استحق مغفرة الله. 

ومن هذا الحديث وأمثاله نأخذ فائدة هامة ألا وهي أن المسلم
ليست عبادته وتقربه إلى الله-تبارك وتعالى- محصورة فى القيام
بما فرض اللهُ عليه من عبادات أو شرع له من طاعات بل هناك 
أمور تتعلق بالأوضاع الاجتماعية التي للمسلم بها علاقة يكتسب
بها رضا الله -تبارك وتعالى- ومغفرته وهي ليست من العبادات 
الواضحة الصريحة الله-تبارك وتعالى-جمع في الإسلام كل الفضائل
والمحاسن وجعل من العبادات التى يكسب المسلم بها مغفرة الله 
أن يُميط الأذى عن الطريق.

وجاء في بعض الأحاديث أن الله غفر لمومس"بغي" 
لأنها كانت تمشي في الطريق فأصابها العطش فنزلت
فى بئر فشربت منه فلما صعدت إلى ظهر الأرض فإذا
بها ترى كلبا يأكل الثرى من العطش "أى التراب" 
فقالت فى نفسها: لقد أصاب هذا الكلب من العطش ما أصابنى
ثم وضعت نعلها في فمها ونزلت إلى البئر فملأته ثم قدمت الماء
الباقى في النعل فشرب الكلب حتى ارتوى.
قال رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:" فشَكَرَ اللهُ لها فغفر لها". 

فمجال المسلم ليحظى بمغفرة الله -عزوجل- مجال واسع, 
وذلك من فضل الله . الغرض من مثل هذه الأحاديث ؛الحَض على
فضائل الأعمال لكن ليس كل مَنْ أماط الأذى غُفرت له ذنوبه
يقيناً بل ليس كل مَنْ حج خرج من ذنوبه.
هذه الفضائل هي : 
أولا: لحض المسلم على القيام بهذه الأعمال. 
ثانيا: الحصول على ثوابها ليس أمراً مقطوعاً به بالنسبة لكل فرد من أفراد المسلمين. 
نحن لولا هذه الحديث الصحيح الذى يُحدثنا بأن ذلك الرجل لما أزال الشوك
عن الطريق غفر الله له , ما يدرينا أن اللهَ غفر له!!.
ثم إذا أزال مسلم آخر شوكاً من الطريق تُرى هل غفر الله له أم لا؟ 
كل ما علينا أن نأمل ونرجو من فضل الله أن يغفر للذي أماط الأذى
عن الطريق فليس عندنا يقين أنَّ مَنْ فَعَلَ كذا؛ غُفر 
له لأنه ليحصل على المغفرة يجب أن يفعل ما فعل بشروط أهمها: 
- الإخلاص لله-تعالى- والإخلاص درجات لايعلمها إلا الله -تبارك وتعالى-.

مثلا يُقال: فلان يطلب العلم للعلم هذا ماقيل يطلبه للمال والجاه؛
إنما يطلبه للعلم هذا كلام لاقيمة له إطلاقاً في ميزان الشرع الذي
قال:{وما أُمِرُواإلا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللهَ مُخلصين له الدين}
لذلك فمناط استحقاق هذه الفضائل يعود بعد العمل الصالح إلى الإخلاص فيه
والإخلاص على حسب نوعية الناس.

لذك فالمسلم يعتبر هذه الأحاديث من الدوافع له على العمل الصالح
ثم يرجو من الله-تبارك وتعالى- أن يحظى على مثل هذه المغفرة. 


يتبــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

*عن أبي ذر قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:

"عُرِضَت عليّ أعمالُ أمتي حسنها وسيئها, فوجدتُ في محاسن
أعمالها أن الأذى يُماط عن الطريق ووجدتُ أن من مساوئ
أعمالها النخامة في المسجد لا تُدفن" 


في هذا الحديث يُحدثنا رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-
عن بعض ما شاهده من الطريق الذى يُعرف عن الصوفية 
بطريق الكشف وهذا الكشف إنما يختص بالرسول 
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- أما ما يُقال أنه من صفات
المتصوفة أو البارزين منهم فهذا مما لم يثبت إنما ثبت
هذا للرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -في حوادث 
عدة منها:في هذا الحديث فأنه -عليه الصلاة والسلام-
يقـــــــــــــ  ول: 
"عُرضت علي أعمالُ أمتي" هذا العرض هوعرض بطريق الكشف .

وقد وقع للرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- من مثل هذا الشيء الكثير مثلاً: 
كان-عليه الصلاة والسلام- يُصلي صلاة الكسوف وهو واقفٌ
إماماً بالناس فدُهِشَ أصحابه حينما رأوا الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام-
يتقدم يَمد يده كأنه يُريد أن يأخذ شيئاً ثم سرعان ما تقهقر-عليه الصلاة
والسلام- خلفه حتى تقهقر الصف من خلفه فتداخلت الصفوف بعضها 
في بعض لأن الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- تقهقر فلما قضى
-عليه الصلاةُ والسلام- الصلاة سألوه فقال لهم -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: 
"لقد عُرضت علىَّ الجنة والنار في حائطكم هذا" 
هذا هو الكشف والتمثيل للرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
فقد وُصفت له الجنة في حائط المسجد فرأى الجنة ورأى من عِنبها فَهَمَّ
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- بأن يقطف منها عنقوداً ثم ترك لأنه سبق في
علم الله -عزوجل- ألا يأكل أحدٌ من ثمار الجنة في هذه الدنيا الفانية .

ثم قال: " ثم عرضت على النار فأحسستُ بلهيبها وحرارتها فتقهقرتُ" 

.فهذا عرض من نوع عرض الحسنات والسيئات على النبى
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- ومن هذا القبيل أيضاً قوله 
-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: "زُويت لي الأرض حتى رأيتُ مشارقها 
ومغاربها ورأيتُ مبلغَ مُلك أمتي فيها" 
فمن هذا الباب كمعجزة وكرامة للرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-عُرضت
عليه حسنات الأمة المسلمة وسيئاتها, فرأى في تلك الحسنات
أنَّ الأذى يُماط عن الطريق فهو حسنة ، وعلى العكس من ذلك رأى
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- مساوئ الأمة النخامة فى المسجد لا تُدفن. 

قد يُستغرب هذا التعبير بالنسبة لمساجدنا اليوم المفروشة بالسجاجيد
فكيف يُذكر في هذا الحديث أن من المساوئ النخامة في المسجد لا تُدفن.
ومعنى هذا أنها إن دُفنت لم تكن سيئة فكيف يتضمن هذاالحديث جواز 
البصق في المسجد مع الدفن والنهى عن البصق في المسجد 
واعتباره سيئة بدون دفن ؟ 


ذلك بأن المساجد يومئذ كانت مفروشة بالحصباء والرمل الناعم كما هو
الشأنُ تماماً في القسم الخارجى حتى اليوم في المسجد النبوي فالأرض 
هناك مفروشة بالرمل فإذا بَصَقَ باصقٌ مُضطراً يحفر حفيرة صغيرة ثم يطمرها.
فالبصق سيئة وطمرها حسنة وهذا تفسيره {واتبع السيئة الحسنة تَمْحُها}
فإذا بُصِقَ في المسجد المفروش بالتراب فكفارة ذلك أن يدفنها
أما مساجدنا اليوم فهي مما لا يجوز للمسلم أن يبصق فيها
لأنه لاسبيل إلى طمرها أو دفنها.

فهذا الحُكم الذى اعتبره-عليه الصلاة والسلام-سيئة لا تُكفر بالدفن
إنما هو في المساجد التي ليست مفروشة بالرمل أما إذا كانت
مفروشة بالرمل فدفن هذه النخامة هو حسنة تمحو تلك السيئة. 

بيت القصيد من هذه الجملة الأخيرة من هذا الحديث هو ضرورة 
المحافظة على نظافة المساجد وصيانتها مما يُقذرها ولهذا كان
من أدب المساجد في الزمن النبوى الأول ولايزال هذا مثابرا
عليه في الحرمين المكي والنبوي ألا وهي تطيبها بالطيب وتجميلها
بالورود. وهذا من الآداب التي أهْمِلت في كثير من مساجدنا اليوم 
تزيين المساجد وتطيبها فتجميرها وتطيبها من تعظيم شعائر الله 
والله يقول:
{ومَنْ يُعَظِم شعائرَاللهِ فإنها من تقوى القلوب}. 





يتبـــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

101-باب قول المعروف 


*عن عبد الله بن يزيد الخطمي قال: قال رسول الله 
-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"كُلُ معروفٍ صدقة"


*عن أنس قال:" كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-
إذا أ ُتِى بالشيء يقول:"اذهبوا به إلى فلانة فإنها كانت
صديقة خديجة,اذهبوا إلى بيت فلانة فإنها كانت تُحب خديجة" 

هذا من مكارم أخلاق الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
حيث كان يذكُر خديجة زوجته الأولى يذكرها بخير ، بل ويتتبع صواحب
خديجة بالخير والهبة والهدية. فكان إذا أُتي بالشيء مما يُهدى يقول:
اذهبوا إلى فلانة فإنها كانت صديقة خديجة هذا بعد وفاة السيدة خديجة
كان-عليه الصلاة والسلام- يتتبع بالهدايا صديقاتها. 
كذلك إذا جاء بعض الناس بالشيء- صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال:
اذهبوا به إلى بيت فلانة فإنها كانت تُحب خديجة.

الفرق بين أن الشخص قد يُحب آخر وليس صديقا له,
ولهذا تفنن أنس هنا في الرواية فمرة يقول كانت صديقة خديجة
وتارة يقول كانت تُحب خديجة لم تكن صديقة ولكن يكفيه أنها 
كانت تُحب خديجة .
ومن ذِكْر خديجة بالخير؛ الإحسان إلى صديقاتها ومُحبيها. 
وهذا من الأمثلة العالية من أخلاق الرسول 
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- في حُسن معاملته لأهله حتى ولوبعد وفاتها. 

الشاهد من هذاالحديث :
أن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-قال: "كل معروف صدقة"
فإرسال الرسول الهدية التي جاءته إلى فلانة لأنها صديقة خديجة أومحبتها
هو قولٌ لكن قول معروف فهو يكتب أيضاً صدقة لصاحب هذا القول
وهوهاهنا رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-. 


أعاد الحديث الأول فى هذا الباب من رواية صحابى آخر هو حُذيفة

*عن حُذيفة قال:قال نبيكم- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:
"كل معروف صدقة". 

يتبــــــــــــ  ـــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

102  - باب الخروج إلى المَبْقلة وحمل الشيء
             على عاتقه  إلي أهله بالزبيل    

الزبيل:هو الزنبيل يعنى"القفة"
 يُتخذ من ماينبت من النباتات من النخيل أو نحوه.                                                        
  فيقول هنا:باب جواز خروج الرجل إلى المبقلة:
وهي المزرعة التي تُزرع فيها البقول.
وجواز حمله الزبيل مما توضع فيه البقول على عاتقه ليخدم بذلك أهله.                                                  

*عن عمرو بن أبي قرََّة الكِنْدِي قال:(عَرَضَ أبي على سلمان أخته
 فأبى سلمان وتزوج مولاة ًله يُقال لها"بُقيرة"فبلغ أبا قرة
 أنه كان بين حُذيفة وسلمان شيءٌ فآتاه يطلبه فأخْبرَأنه في
 مبقلة له فتوجه إليه فلقيه معه زبيلٌ فيه بقل قد أدخل عصاهُ
 في عروة الزبيل فهو على عاتقه فقال :يا أبا عبد الله ماكان
 بينك وبين حُذيفة ؟ قال:يقول سلمان: "وكان الإنسانُ عجولاً" 
فانطلقا حتى أتيا دار سلمان فدخل سلمان الدار فقال:
السلام عليكم ثم أذن لأبي قرَّة فدخل فإذا نمَطٌ"ضرب من بساط"
 موضوع على باب وعند رأسه لبنات وإذا قرطاط "السرج 
والشىء اليسير"فقال:اجلس على فراش مولاتك التي تمهد
 لنفسها ثم أنشأ يُحدثه فقال:
إن حذيفة كان يُحَدِّث بأشياء كان يقولها رسول الله 
 - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- في غضَبه لأقوام فأوتى فأُسأل 
عنها فأقول حذيفة أعلمُ بما يقول وأكره أن تكون ضغائن بين
 أقوام فأُتي حذيفة فقيل له:إن سلمان لايصدقك ولايكذبك بما تقول
 فجاءنى حذيفة فقال:يا سلمان ابن أم سلمان 
فقلتُ:ياحذيفة ابن أم حذيفة لتنتهين أو لأكتبن فيك إلى عمر
فلما خوفته بعمر تركني وقال: قال سلمان هذا الحديث:
قال رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:
"مِنْ وِلْد آدم أنا فأيما عبد من أمتي لعنته لعنة أو
 سببته سُبة فى غير كُنهه فاجعلها عليه صلاة")       

  الحديث فيه قصة مما كان يجري بين السلف الصالح أصحاب 
النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- مما ينبغي أن نحذو حذوهم ونحرص
 حرصهم على التباعد عن الكلام الذى يجرح بعض النفوس فيولد
 الحقد والضغائن بينها.                                                          
 يقول راوي هذا الحديث وهوتابعي معروف اسمه عمرو بن أبى قرَّة 
"عرض أبي على سلمان أخته"  وهذا نوع من الصفاء النفسى 
حيث يَهم الرجلُ المسلمُ بأن يعرض ابنته أو أخته على رجل صالح ,
فإذا فعلها فاعل اليوم يقول:يا فضيحة الدهر, لكن هذا لم يكن يُذكر
بالعار في الزمن الأول بل هو من عقل العارِض لأن المسلم 
يحرص أن يضع ابنته في المكان الأمين فلماذا لايفعل؟! 
يجب أن نعلم أن عَرض الرجل ابنته أو أخته على رجل صالح 
هذا أمرٌ مشكور ومرغوبٌ فيه وهذا ما فعله هذا الرجل العاقل
 وهو أبو قرة ومع ذلك ، فلم يجد عند سلمان رغبة فى أخته
 وتزوج مولاة له.                                                                

  ثم بَلَغَ أبا قرَّةأنَّ بين حذيفة وسلمان شيء من فتورفأتاهُ يطلبه          
الذى يلفت النظر في هذه القصة أن أبا قرَّة الذى عَرَضَ أخته 
على سلمان ولم يقبل سلمان المفروض لو وقعت مثل هذه القصة
 اليوم أن يحدث في نفس العارض شيءٌ تجاه المعروض عليه
 وهو شيء من الفتورفلا يعود يزوره لكن الأمر لم يكن كذلك 
بل لم تزل المودة بين أبي قرَّة وبين سلمان كما كانت قبل
 العرض...
 لذلك لما بلغ أبا قرة أن بين سلمان وحذيفة شيء
 من الفتور حتى جاء إلى سلمان فأتاهُ يطلبه أي في بيته.                                                               فأُخْبِرَ أنه في مبقلة له أي في مزرعة فتوجه إليه فلقيه معه
 زبيل هذا مناسبة الباب الذى عقدهُ المُصنف أن سلمان 
خرج من بيته إلى مبقلته فحَمل في الزنبيل ما تيسر من 
بقول ووضعها في عصا وألقاها وراء ظهره ثم خرج 
يمشي من مبقلِهِ إلى بيته ثم لقيه أبوقرة.       
  فقال:"يا أبا عبد الله"كُنية سلمان.  ماكان بينك وبين حذيفة؟
 لم يَصبر أبو قرة على سلمان حتى يدخل بيته بل بادرهُ أول
 ما لقيه فى الطريق. فقال سلمان: "خُلِقَ الإنسانُ عَجُولاً"
بادره بهذه الآية الكريمة ليلفت نظره إلى أنه مستعجل.
فانطلقا حتى أتيا دار سلمان فدخل سلمان الدار فقال:        
"السلامُ عليكم" وهذا أدب إسلامى ثم أذن لأبى قرة بعد مادخل
 يعني أخلي الطريق أذن لأبي قرة بالدخول فدخل.                        
  "فإذا نمطٌ موضوعٌ على باب وعند رأسه لبنات وإذا قرطاط"         
الغرض من هذه العبارة هو أن أبا قرة يصف بيت سلمان
 المُتواضع فلما يرى سُرر ولا فرش وإنما رأى نمط يعني
 بساط عادي ولبنات يعني آجُر من طين وقرطاط هو ما
 يوضع على الدابة مثل السرج. 
فقال سلمان لأبي قرة:اجلس على فراش مولاتك 
لأنها كانت عبدة  له وتزوجها - التى تُمهد لنفسها 
أي تعمل لنفسها بيدها.                      
  ثم أنشأ يُحدثه عن الخلاف الناشئ بينه وبين حذيفة فقال:        
   "إن حذيفة كان يُحدث بأشياءعن النبي- صلى الله عليه 
وآله وسلم- كان النبي يقولها في غضبه لأقوام" 
من هنا يأخذ سلمان على خذيفة. فسلمان كان يغلب عليه الفقه 
وحذيفة يغلب عليه الرواية ولاعجب فحذيفة هو صاحب
 رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فكانت عنده أسماء 
المنافقين فهو معروف بذلك ، لكن سلمان كان يأخذ عليه 
أنه يُحَدِث أحياناً ببعض الأحاديث التي سمعها عن الرسول
-عليه الصلاة والسلام -لايُكذبه فيها ولكن يُخطِؤه فى أنه
 يضعها في غير مواضعها. 
يقول سلمان لأبي قرة ليُبَيِّن سبب الجفوة:
"إن حذيفة يُحدث بأشياء فأوتى فأسأل عنها فأقول" 
وهذا من أدب سلمان مع أخيه فى الصحبة حذيفة  ؛ 
لأنه حينما يأتيه الآتي من الناس يقول:حُذيفة يروي عن 
الرسول- عليه الصلاة والسلام- كذا وكذا كأنه يقول له:
ما رأيك ياسلمان؟ لايقول أخطأ حذيفة أو ما أحسَنَ الرواية
 وإنما يقول: "هو أعلمُ بما يقول"
لكن من جهة أخرى سلمان يعزّ عليه أن يتحدث حذيفة 
بأشياء تكون سبباً فى أحقاد وضغائن بين الناس لذلك يقول:
حذيفة أعلمُ بما يقول وأكرَهُ أن تكون ضغائن بين أقوام.
 فأُتيَ حذيفة فقيل له:"إن سلمان لايُصدقك ولايُكذبك بما تقوله"
وهذا مما يقع في التاريخ دائم اًوأبداً أن الناس ينقلون من فلان
 إلى فلان فتثورالنفوس وتتحقق البغضاء بسبب هذه النقول.
قال سلمان:جاءني حذيفة فقال: يا سلمان يا ابن أم سلمان
 نَسَبَ الرجل لأمه لا إلى أبيه هذا من السب الناعم
 فلم يجد إلا أن يرد عليه  و هو لا يزيد عليه فيقول:                
 "ياحذيفة يا  ابن أم حذيفة لتنتهين أو لأكتبن فيك إلى عمر".
عمر- رضي الله عنه الفاروق كان يخشاهُ الشيطان فضلاً عن
 المؤمنين الذين يعرفون منزلته عند الله- تبارك وتعالى-
 ولذلك حينما عينه حذيفة بهذه المُناداة الناعمة: 
يا سلمان يا ابن أم سلمان قال له: يا حذيفة يا ابن أم حذيفة 
 لتنتهين أي من تحديثك بأحاديث تكون سبباً لإيقاع البغضاء
 والعداوة بين الناس أو لأكتبن إلى عمر أي بخصوصك
 ليوقفك عند حدك ويؤدبك. قال:فلما خوفته بعمر تركني.                             

والشاهد من موقف سلمان تجاه حذيفة يأتي فى قول سلمان:
وقد قال رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:
"من وِلد آدم أنا فأيَّما عبد من أمتي لعنته لعنة ًأوسببته سُبة 
في غير كُنهه فاجعلها عليه صلاة" 
 في غير كنهه:أي في غير استحقاقه.أي صدقة ورحمة وزكاة.
 الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- الذي اصطفاه الله
- تبارك وتعالى- لم يخرج بهذا الاصطفاء عن كونه بشرًا
 لذلك يُعرض له أحياناً ما يُعرض للبشر فيعرض
 أحيانا من إنسان لسبب فيسبه ويشتمه لكن هذا الإنسان
 الذى صدر منه ما أزعج الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- 
لايستحق اللعنة لذلك هي عليه رحمة .

          يتبـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الأسئلة

س1:-قال تعالى في الحديث القدسي:"ياابن آدم خلقتُكَ 
وجعلتُ لك قراراً فى بطن أمك وغشيتُ وجهك بغشاء لأجل
أن لاتنزعج من الرحم وجعلتُ وجهك إلى ظهر أمك.."
هل هذا حديث ؟ 
ج:- هذا من الإسرائيليات ليس بحديث. 


س2:- عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن النبي- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- 
قال:"مَنْ قرأ سورة الكهف في يوم الجمعة أضاء له من النور 
ما بين الجمعتين"هل هذا الحديث صحيح؟ 
ج:-نعم حديث صحيح. 


س3:- عن أبى هريرة-رضى الله عنه-أن رسول الله-صلى الله
عليه وآله وسلم- قال:" مَنْ اغتسل يوم الجمعة غُسل
الجنابة ثم راح فكأنما قربَ بُدنة ومن راح في الساعة 
الثانية فكأنما قرب بقرة ومن راح في الساعة الثالثة 
فكأنما قربَ كبشاً أقرن.."ماهي هذه الساعات المذكورة في الحديث؟ 
ج:- هي هذه الساعات الزمنية المعروفة اليوم التي
هي في اليوم والليلة أربع وعشرون ساعة فالمقصود 
في الساعة الأولى يعني الساعة واحدة والساعة
الثالثة هي وسط النهار والساعة12هي آخر النهار. 


س4:-ماحُكم الاستماع إلى خطبة الجمعة؟ 
ج:- الظاهر فى قوله-تبارك وتعالى-: {يا أيُّها الذين آمنوا 
إذا نودِيَ للصلاةِ من يوم الجُمُعةِ فاسْعَوْا إلى ذِكْرِ الله}
أي إلى خطبته والصلاة الظاهر من هذا أن المقصود هو 
حضور الخطبة ولكن حضور الخُطبة ليس شرطاً من شروط 
صحة صلاة الجمعة فمن حضر فقد أدى هذا الواجب ومن فاتهُ 
شىءٌ من هذه الخُطبة أو الخطبة كلها فصلاته صحيحة
كما ثبتَ أنَّ "مَنْ أدْرَكَ ركعة من صلاة الجمعة فقد أدْرَكَ 
الجمعة ومَنْ فاتهُ ركعة فليُصلها ظهرا"ً. 

س5:-ماهو العدد المشروع للأذان يوم الجمعة؟ 
ومتى يكون كل أذان؟ 
ج:- الظاهر من السؤال أن السائلة تعني هل يشرع
للجمعة أكثر من أذان واحد؟ والجواب لايشرع إلا أذان 
واحد وهذا الأذان وقته حين يصعد الخطيب على المنبر
فقد ثبت في"صحيح البخاري"أن النبي-عليه الصلاة والسلام-
كان إذا خرج من بيته وصعد على المنبر فجلس قام بلال 
وأذن فإذا انتهى بلال من الأذان قام-عليه الصلاة والسلام- 
فشرع في الخُطبة فإذا انتهى من الخُطبة أقام الصلاة 
ولم يكن يومئذٍ إلا أذانٌ واحد أما الأذان الثاني فهو مما أوجدهُ 
عثمان بن عفان-رضي الله عنه- ولكن ليس هو الذى يفعلونه 
اليوم فهناك فرق بين الأذان العثماني والأذان الموجود اليوم. 
أذان عثمان كان على الزوراء-أي مكان خارج المسجد النبوي 
من أطراف المدينة في مكان يتعاطى فيه الناس يوم الجمعة 
البيع والشراء-يعنى على النحو الذى يُسمى اليوم بسوق الجمعة
فكان الناس يجتمعون هناك يوم الجمعة فلا يبلغهم أذان المؤذن 
على المسجد النبوي فجعل عثمان أذاناً هناك ليعلموهم ب
حضور وقت الصلاة. 
ومعنى هذا لو كان فى زمن عثمان مكبر للصوت لما كان فعل ..
لذلك اضطر لتحقيق تسميع الأذان لإيجاد ذلك الأذان في ذلك 
المكان .... لكن مع الزمن تغير هذا الأذان فأدخل إلى المسجد
النبوي فالأذان الأول على المنارة والثانى في المسجد 
وهذا قَلْبٌ للسُنَّة فليس في يوم الجمعة إلا أذانٌ واحد
حين يصعد الخطيب المنبر والأذان على ظهر المسجد
ليس في المسجد هذا هو الأذان المشروع. 

س6:- صلاة الفرائض التي يجب فيها الجهر مثل
المغرب والعشاء هل حُكم النساء مثل حكم الرجال بالجهر؟ 

ج:- نعم لقوله-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"إنما النساء شقائق الرجال" 
فما فرض اللهُ على الرجال فرض على النساء إلامااستثنى,
ولم تستثن النساء في حكم الجهر في الصلوات الجهرية
ولكن تجهر بقدر ما تُسمع من خلفها أو إذا كانت تُصلي وحدها مع نفسها. 


س7:-عن جابر- رضي الله عنه- قال:
(حضرنا عُرس علي وفاطمة- رضي الله عنهما-
فما رأينا عُرساً أحسنَ منه وقد حشونا الفراش 
وأوتينا بتمر وزبيب فأكلنا وكان فراشها ليلة عرسها إهابُ كبش) 
هل هذا الحديث صحيح؟ 
ج:- لايحضرني وسأراجع وليس هذا غريباً عن حالتهم المادية 
يومئذ أن يكون فراشها جلد كبش. ومن الواجب علينا في
هذا الزمان أن لاتغرنا الحياة الدنيا ومتاعها وأن نتذكر سيرة السلف
الصالح من النساء والرجال ونحاول الاقتداء ما استطعنا سبيلاً. 


س8:- توفي رجلٌ في حياة والديه وعندهُ أولاد كبار 
و كان قبل وفاته قد أوصى والدته بأن تتنازل عما 
ترثه منه وكان هذا فهل عليه إثم في هذا؟ 
ج:- هل المقصود بالوصية كتابة ولا مُشافهة؟
لا حَقَ له بهذه الوصية لأنه لاوصية لوارث ولكن إذا كان 
الوارث هى الأم مثلا و تنازلت عن حقها بطيب نفسها ماشى
فالأم إذا رضيت بوصية ابنها تنازلت عن حقها وانتهى الأمر
أماهو فلا حق له وعفا اللهُ لنا وله. 

س9:-وضع رجلٌ بعض المال في البنك وقدِمَ له فائدة المال
لينفقها على الفقراء وكان أن وقع له حادث فى سيارته 
فتحطمت بسبب خطأ مِن مَنْ يقود السيارة الأخرى 
والذي حطم السيارة فقير جدا فهل يُنفق على إصلاح 
سيارته من مال الفائدة عن هذاالرجل الفقير ويُسامحهِ؟
أو أنه يأخذ منه ماسيُكتب له؟ 
ج:- لايجوز أن آخذ الفائدة وأعطيها للفقير.
أولاً:لاتضع مالك في البنك مطلقا إلا عن طريق صندوق
الأمانة بتحُط أجرة عِوض ، ما تقبض فائدة هذا جائز
أما أن تضع المال في البنك بلا فائدة لايكون لأنك لم
تستفد بينما يستفيد البنك.
بعض المتساهلين أفتوا بجواز وضع المال فى البنك بدون
أخذ الفائدة. والبعض يقول:خذ الفائدة وتصدق بها.
نقول: لأ, هذه الصدقة لايجوز أن تتصرف فيها لأنك 
لا تملكها هي حرام. بعض الناس لايستطيع تحصين
ماله إلا عن هذا الطريق فإن كان هذه الفائدة لايتصدق
بها وإنما يصرفها فى مشاريع عامة لا يعطيها لإنسان معين,
إنما مرافق عامة مثلا:سبيل,مدرسة .



انتهى الشريط السابع .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونفع بك وبما تخطين.

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاك الله خيرا 
> ونفع بك وبما تخطين.


 آمين وجزاك أختنا الكريمة وأحسن إليك

----------


## أم هانئ

الشـــريــــط الثامــــــــــ  ن 



103-باب الخروج إلى الضيعة 



الضيعة في الأصل هي كل سبب يتعطاه الإنسان للحصول على

ما يتعايش به فسواء كانت مهنة أو زراعة أو نحو ذلك ثم غلب 

استعمال هذه الكلمة على القرية التى هي موضع للحرث و الزرع.

والمقصود هنا بالضيعة هي النخيل و المزرعة. 

*عن أبي سلمة قال: أتيتُ أبا سعيد الخدري وكان لي

صديقاً فقلتُ : ألا تخرج بنا إلى النخيل؟

فخرجَ وعليه خميصة ٌله .

قد يتسأل المتسائل ماهي الحكمة من إيراد المصنف

لهذا الحديث الذي ليس فيه إلا أن أبا سعيد الخدري خرج مع 

صاحبهِ أبي سلمة إلى الضيعة يعني إلى النخيل ؟

الذى يبدو لي-واللهُ أعلم- أنه يُشير بهذا الباب الذي

عقدهُ-وهو الخروج إلى الضيعة-إلى جواز اتخاذ مابه 

يتعايش المسلم من الزرع والنخيل ولهذا ساق هذا الحديث 

الذي يتضمن خروج هذا الصحابى الجليل أبي سعيد الخدرى 

إلى نخيله وضيعته التي يتخذها سبباً لمعاشه. 


كيف التوفيق بين هذا الذي دلَّ عليه هذا الأثر 

من جواز اتخاذ الضيعة وبين الحديث المشهور ألا وهو 

قول الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: "لاتتخذوا الضيعة فترغبوا في الدنيا"؟ 


قد يبدو هذا الحديث المرفوع إلى الرسول- عليه الصلاة والسلام- 

منافي تعاطي مهنة الزراعة ليتعايش بها كما دل عليه تبويب 

المصنف بباب الخروج للضيعة واستدلاله على ذلك بأثر 

أبي سلمة مع صديقه أبي سعيد. 

التوفيق فيما يبدو-والله أعلم-أن النهي عن اتخاذ الضيعة

هو كمثل قوله-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: 

"إذا تبايعتم بالعينة وأخذتم أذناب البقر و رضيتم بالزرع 

وتركتم الجهاد فى سبيل الله؛سَلطَ اللهُ عليكم ذلاً 

لا ينزعه عنكم حتى ترجعوا إلى دينكم" . 


هذا الحديث يُفسر" لاتتخذوا الضيعة "و وجه التفسير

أن نفهم الحديث هكذا: لاتتخذوا الضيعة بحيث أنها تلهيكم عن 

القيام بما فرض اللهُ عليكم من الواجبات والحقوق التي من

أبرزها الجهاد فى سبيل الله-تبارك وتعالى- فهذا الاتخاذ الذي

يؤدى إلى إهمال ما يجب على المسلم أي واجب كان

هذا هو الذى نهى عنه الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-

و هو الذى عناهُ بقوله:"لاتتخذوا الضيعة" أي لاتتخذوا الضيعة

فتتكالبوا عليها و تهتموا بها اهتماماً يُصْرفكم عن القيام بما

أوجب الله عليكم هذا هو المنهي عنه و بهذا المعنى 

يفسرحديث آخر يُشْكل على كثير من الناس وفعلاً اتخذهُ 

بعض المستشرقين الألمان مطعنًا فى المسلمين بل فى دينهم. 

ذلك الحديث هو مارواه البخارى فى"صحيحه"

أنه-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-رأى سِكَّة"يعني المحراث الذي

يشق به الأرض"في أرض أو في نخيل فقال-عليه الصلاة 

والسلام:"مادَخَلَ هذا بيتَ قومٍ إلا ذلوا" 

أو كما قال. فاتخذ هذا الحديث بعض المستشرقين الألمان

فقالوا:هذا هو الإسلام يُريد من المسلمين أن لايعملوا

لدنياهم فهو يجعل اتخاذ السِكة-آلة الحرث- سبباً للذل

فكيف تتفاخرون بهذا الإسلام وتقولون: الإسلام يأمر بالعمل

حتى يُبالغ بعض الناس فيروي حديثاً لاأصل له في سبيل

إظهار الإسلام أنه يحضُ على العمل حضاً بالغاً فيقول: 

" اعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيشُ أبداً واعمل لآخرتكَ كأنكَ تموتُ غداً" 

هذا الحديث لاأصل له يجب أن نعرف هذا حتى لاننسب للنبي

-عليه الصلاة والسلام- مالم يَقلهُ لأنه قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: 

"مَنْ قال عليَّ مالم أقلْ فليتبوأ مِقعَدَهُ من النار".


يتبــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

وليس الإسلام في حاجة إلى أن يُظهر كماله وفضله على الناس بمثل هذا الحديث الضعيف الذي لا 

أصل له, وتأويل حديث البخاري بأنه ينهى عن العمل  وعن كسب القوت بالوسائل المشروعة تأويلٌ 

باطلٌ ، فالمقصود منه هو المقصود من حديث"لاتتخذوا الضيعة.."أى لاتتكالبوا وراء الوسائل المادية

 فقد تُصرفكم عن القيام بالواجبات الشرعية وكأن الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- كان ينظر 

ورآءالحُجُب من وراء الغيب حينما قال هذا وذاك.

فنحن نرى اليوم أن المسلمين الذين كانت شكاوى المصلحين منهم والدعاة الإسلاميين أصواتهم تعلوا

 في سبيل حض المسلمين على الأخذ بوسائل الحياة وسائل النهوض والانتعاش  الاقتصادى كانوا قبل 

ذلك - من نصف قرن من الزمان  -  يُحضون المسلمين على أن يعملوا كما يعمل هؤلاء الكفار حتى 

يعزو كما عزوا وإذا بنتيجة هذه الصيحات تُعطي  رد فعل فقد أصبح المسلمون اليوم لا يهتمون لشيء 

اهتمامهم بدنياهم بتأمين وسائل العيش لهم وفي  سبيل ذلك يُعرضون عما فرَضَ اللهُ عليهم مما يجمعه 

كلمة التقوى فهم لايتقون الله -عزوجل- فى طرق مكاسبهم لمعايشهم وأبرز ذلك أننا لانكاد نجد تاجراً 

ولا مزارعا  ولاصاحب مهنة ؛ إلا ويتعاطى الربا وحين نُجادله ونُذكره بالأحاديث الواردة فى النهى عن 

الربا يقول معتذرا:ماذا نعمل؟ إذا لم نتعامل بالربا ضاعت تجارتنا.

والله يقول: {ومَنْ يتقى اللهَ يجعل لهُ مخرجاً ويرزقه من حيثُ لايحتسب}.        

 خلاصة القول:- 

إن الإسلام لاينهى عن تعاطى أسباب المعاش لكن بشرطين:                                                                

1-أن لا يتكالب عليها المسلم فتصرفه عن القيام بواجبات أخرى .    

2- أن يكون سعيه في حدود الشرع فلا يبيع مالايجوز بيعه.        

 يكفي في الحض على العمل بالشرطين السابقين وعلى الزرع بوجه خاص قوله -عليه الصلاة 

والسلام-:  "إذا قامت الساعة وفى يدِ  أحدكم فسيلة فلا يدعها حتى يزرعها"    

 فالإسلام لا ينهى عن تعاطي أسباب الرزق ولكنه يُريد أن يكون ذلك بعدلٍ وتوسطٍ  فلا يُضيع أهله 

بسبب إهماله لتعاطى أسباب الرزق ولا يُغرق أهله بالرزق بسبب تكالبه عليه فينسى وينسى أهله معه 

ما أوجبَ اللهُ عليه من الواجبات.

وحديث"..وتركتم الجهاد.." فيه تصريح بأن الأخذ بأذناب البقر والرضى بالزرع الذي يؤدي إلى ترك 

الجهاد في سبيل الله إذا فعل المسلمون ذلك ؛ سَلَطَ اللهُ عليهم ذلاً لاينزعه عنهم حتى يرجعوا إلى دينهم.

وهذا هو الواقع أكبر دليل على صدق الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- فيما أخبر به فقد سلط اللهُ على 

المسلمين ذل اليهود فى بلاد المسلمين {ومارَبُكَ بظلاَّمٍ للعبيد}.    


 ومن الأمثلة التي  وقعت في نفس أرض فلسطين هو مبادرة كبار أصحاب الأراضىي في  فلسطين 

على بيع أراضيهم لليهود أنفسهم هذا البيع الذي كان من أقوى أسباب التمكين لليهود في أرض 

فلسطين فأخذوا يشترونها بأعلى الأثمان فكان أولئك الأغنياء أصحاب الأراضى يبيعونها لهم طمعاً 

فيما لديهم من المال فكان عاقبة ذلك أن طُرِدوا من أموالهم وأراضيهم ولم يبق لهم إلا الخزي  والعار 

نسألُ اللهَ السلامة.      




  يتبــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

أما قوله:"فخرج وعليه خميصة له" 

   فالخميصة:هي ثوب مخطط  مُعَلم. وقد جاء ذكر هذه اللفظة في حديث في "صحيح البخارى

" حيث صلى ذاتَ يومٍ رسولُ الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- في خميصة له فما كاد يُصلي  حتى قال لأهله:

 "خذوا خميصتى هذه وآتوني بأنبجانية أبي جهم فإنها ألهتني آنفاً عن صلاتى"

هذه الخميصة أى:  الثوب المعلم ألهت الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- ؛ فقال :"اصرفوها عني وآتوني بأبنجانية" 

ثوب ساذج"سادة" لأنها ألهته عن صلاته. وروايةالموطأ"فإ  ها كادت تُلهيني عن صلاتي"

 ومن هذا نأخذ حُكماً شرعياً وهوأنَّ المسلم إذا قام يُصلي في مكان ما فيجب  أن يكون ذلك المكان خلوًا من أي نقش أو زخرفة قد تعرضه للالتهاء عن صلاته.                                                        


ومن هنا جاء أيضا حديث آخر في "صحيح البخارى" : أنَّ النبى -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- صلى يوما فقال للسيدة 

عائشة:"أميطي عني  قِرَامِكِ هذا فإن تصاويره تُلهيني عن صلاتي " القِرام: الستارة. 

 فلا ينبغي للمسلم أن يُصلي في  مكان فيه صور لأن المقصود من وقوفه بين يدي  الله -تبارك وتعالى- هو أن ينصرف عن الدنيا وعن زخرفها في حدود الاستطاعة.

ولذلك ذهب العلماء إلى أن المساجد لا ينبغي أن تُزخرف ولا أن تُنقش لأنها مواطن عبادة 

وثبت فى "صحيح البخارى"عن عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- أنه لمَّا جدد  المسجد النبوي أو زاد فيه قال للبناء المعمارى:"أكِن الناس من الحر والقر  ولاتُحَمِر ولاتُصَفِر"

ابنِ بناءً يأوي الناس من الحر والبرد لأن هذا هو المقصود من بناء المسجد ،  ولاتحمر ولاتصفر لأن الحمرة والصفرة من الزخرف. وقد نهى الرسول-عليه  الصلاة والسلام- نهياً لطيفاً ليس صريحاً عن بناء المساجد مزخرفة 

فقال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"لاتقوم الساعة حتى يتباهى الناسُ بالمساجد"رَوى  هذا الحديث عن رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-عبدُ الله بن عباس-رضي  الله عنهما - وعَلَّقَ على الحديث بقوله:"لتُزخرفون  ّها كما زخرفت اليهود  والنصارى"ابن عباس بعد أن روى الحديث يقول استنباطا لتزخرفونها.                                                             

   قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام- :"لتتبِعَنَّ سُنن مَنْ كان قبلكم شبراً بشبر وذراعاً بذراع حتى لو دخلوا جحرَ ضَبٍ 

لدخلتموه" قالوا مَنْ هم يا رسول الله؟ اليهود والنصارى؟ قال:" فمن الناس!! ".                   

 لايجوز قياس المساجد على الكنائس أو البيوت فالمساجد كما قال-عليه الصلاة  والسلام:"إنما بُنيت لذكرالله والصلاة والتسبيح والتكبير" ولا يجوز للمسلم  أن يقيس إسلامه على دين النصارى واليهود لأنهم اتخذوا دينهم لهواً ولعباً. 

اليوم الزوار من الكفار يأتون إلى مسجد بني أمية  ليتفرجوا على زخارفه ولو كان مسجد الرسول -عليه الصلاة 

والسلام -الذى بناهُ هو بيده ثم وسعه الخلفاء الراشدون لما دخلوه بل ولفروا  منه لأنه بُني على التواضع وعلى أساس كلمة عمر -رضي الله عنه- فمجئ الكفار  للاطلاع على آثار الزخارف فى المسجد الإسلامي  مما يحط المسلمين ولذلك فإن  الداخل للمسجد الأموي  لا يدري  في  كثير من الأيام أهذا المسجد مسجدٌ أم  كنيسة!!  لكثرة الغرباء من الرجال والنساء الذين يدخلون هذا المسجد بأزياء  وبحالات فيها كشف عن العورات سواء كانوا رجالا أو نساءً هذا كله أثر من  آثار الانصراف عن السُنة فى مساجدنا وعبادتنا.              



يتبـــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

*عن علي -رضي الله عنه - قال: (أمَرَ النبىُ-صلى الله عليه وسلم-عبدَ  الله بن مسعود أن يصعد شجرة فيأتيه منها بشيء فنظر أصحابه إلى ساق عبد الله  فضحكوا من حموشة ساقيه ! فقال رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم  -:"ماتضحكون؟لرِِج  ْل عبد الله أثقل فى الميزان من أحُد").    

   رجل عبد الله بن مسعود أثقل من أحد عند الله -تبارك وتعالى- وما ذاك إلا  لأنه من المهاجرين السابقين الأولين وكان أوتى حظا كبيرا من العلم والفقه  في الإسلام ولذلك جاء ذكره في غير ما حديث صحيح قال:

"لو كنتُ مُؤمِراً أحداً بغير مشورة لأمرتُ ابن أم عبد"  وقال -عليه الصلاة  والسلام-: "مَنْ أحَبَ أن يقرأ القرآن  غضاً طرياً فليقرأهُ على قراءةِ  ابن أم عبد". فعبد الله بن مسعود-رضي الله عنه- من الصحابة الذين أوتوا حظا  وافراً من المناقب والفضائل والعلم. 

والشاهد من إيراد هذا الحديث تحت هذا الباب:

 هو إثبات الخروج إلى خارج البلدة إما للمهنة والصنعة كما في أثر أبي سعيد ، وإما للنزهة كما يمكن أن يكون 

حديث ابن مسعود لأن على - رضى الله عنه -يقول فى أوله:(أمَرَ النبى-عليه  الصلاة والسلام -عبد الله بن مسعود أن يصعد شجرة) والغالب أن مثل هذا الشجر  لايكون  في وسط المدينة وإنما في خارجها,  وقد روى الإمام البخارى أن  الرسول-صلى الله عليه وسلم- كان يُحب الخروج إلى هذه التلاع يعني الهضاب  المشرفة فها هنا لما أمر ابن مسعود قد يكون خرج في سبيل النزهة أو في سبيل  العمل. فلما صعد ابن مسعود إلى الشجرة ونظر أصحابه إلى ساق عبد الله بن  مسعود ضحكوامن حموشة ساقيه أي من دقتها يعني  يبدو من هذا الحديث أن ابن  مسعود كان شخصا نحيلاً ضئيل الجسم لما طلع على الشجرة وكانوا يلبسون الأ  ُزر -كانوا متواضعين فى لباسهم -إنما هو ثوب يستر به أحدهم عورته وهو  الإزار فإن زاد شيئا على ذلك فإنما هوالرداء يعني فوطتين فحينما يصعد أحدهم  إلى مرتفع من مكان ينكشف الساق أكثر مما لو كان يمشي على الأرض؛ ذلك لأن  هنا سُنَّة أن الثوب الذى يستر به المسلم نصفه الأدنى من بدنه وهو المعروف  قديما بالإزار وما يقوم مقامه اليوم هذا الأفضل في حقه أن لا يكون طويلاً  الأفضل أن يبلغ إلى نصف الساق هذه الدرجة العُليا في الفضلة فإن طال فإلى  الكعبين فإن زاد عن الكعبين ففي النار.

والنساء على العكس كلما أطالت ذيلها كلما كانت أرضَى لها عند ربها.

 أما البنطلون الذى في أصله لا يُشرع لباسه لما فيه من تشبه بالكفار وتجسيد  للعورة ولا يجوز لأنه طويل إلى ما تحت الكعبين بصريح الحديث قال-عليه  الصلاة والسلام-:  "أزرة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق فإن طال فإلى الكعبين فإن  طال ففي النار" ولذلك قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: "لاينظر اللهُ إلى مَنْ  يَجُر إزاره خيلاءً يوم القيامة" .                    

 فالشاهد : أن الصحابة كانوا يقتدون بسُنة الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- ويأخذون بأفضلها اتباعاً لأمر 

الله:{اتبعوا أحسن ما أنزِلَ إليكم من ربكم}  فالصحابة كانوا يتبعون أحسن  ما أنزل إليهم فالأحسن أن يكون الثوب إلى نصف الساق.                                  

فالمفروض في عبد الله بن مسعود أن يكون ثوبه إلى نصف الساق فإذا صعد على  الشجرة انكشف الساق كله فظهرت دقته فضحكوا ليس ضحك استهزاء وإنما هذا الضحك  يأتى فجاة على بعض الناس حينما يرى أمرًا غريباً 

فيُريد الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- أن يلفت أنظار أولئك الناس أن هذا الذي  تتعجبون من دقة ساقه  وزنها عند الله -عزوجل-إلى درجة أنها  يزن جبل أحد.    


 يتبـــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

104-باب المُسْلِم مِرآة أخيه   


 *عن أبى هريرة -رضى الله عنه عن النبى - صلى الله عليه وسلم -قال:

"المؤمن مرآة أخيه, المؤمنُ أخو المؤمن يكف عليه ضَيْعَته ويَحُوطُه من ورائه"


 هذا حديث عظيم سواء في مطلعه أو في التفصيل الآتي بعده، فمعنى المؤمن مرآة  أخيه يعني  يجب أن تكون علاقة المسلم مع أخيه المسلم بحيث أنه يستعين به  على أن يرتقي إلى درجات الكمال إلى أخيه المسلم وكيف ذلك؟                                                  
 -لأن من طبيعة الإنسان وطبيعة النفس الأمارة بالسوء أنها لاترى عيوبها  وإنما ترى عيوب غيرها لسببين:                                
1-لسوء طويتها.

2-ولو كان صالحا لا يشعر بعيبه .                   


ولذلك يجب أن يرى عيوبه بمرآته وهي أخوه المسلم ، وكيف يكون الأخ المسلم مرآة لأخيه المسلم؟ النصيحة.                              

واقعنا اليوم بدلاً من أن يتخذ بعضنا بعضاً مرآة يكشف فيها عيوبه التى لاسبيل إلى أن يطلع عليها بنفسه.
تُصبح هذه الحقيقة معكوسة فإذا أنا نصحتُ أحداً قال:عليك بنفسك.                                
  أصبح الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر سبباً للأحقاد والشحناء هذا من جهة  مَن ْنَصَحَ بسبب مرآة أخيه المسلم الذي رأى عيبه فنصحه. ومن جهة أخرى  يحدث النقد لا للنصيحة بل للنقد والتجريح وهذا لا يجوز. 
بدل أن يهرب أحدنا من النصيحة يجب أن يقول كلمة الخليفة الراشد حين خطب الناس فقال مامعناه:رَحِمَ اللهُ امرأً
 أهدى لى عيوبى".  
  "المؤمن أخو المؤمن" يعني صاحبه وصديقه.                
  "يكف عليه ضيعته" يحفظ عليه معاشه وماله                                                                        

   "ويحوطه من ورائه" أي إذا كان أخوه غائباً يحفظه في غيبته.      

 * عن أبي المستورد عن النبى -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال:"مَنْ  أكل بمسلم أكلة فإن الله يُطعمه مثلها من جهنم ومَنْ كُسي برجلٍ مسلمٍ فإن  الله -عزوجل- يكسوه من جهنم ومَنْ قام برجلٍ مسلمٍ مقامَ رياءٍ وسُمْعَة  فإن الله يقوم به مقام رياءٍ وسُمعةٍ يومَ القيامة" 


  "مَنْ أكلَ بمسلمٍ أكلة" أى مَنْ تعاطى هذا السبب المحرم ليتوصل إلى هذا  الشيء الحقير من حُطام الدنيا فجزاؤه أن اللهَ يُطعمه مثلها من جهنم يوم  القيامة. كذلك "مَنْ كُسي برجُلٍ مسلمٍ" حَصَلَ على كسيه بسبب نيله من عرض  أخيه المسلم وطعنه فيه فإن الله يكسوه من جهنم. 

"ومَنْ قام برجلٍ مسلمٍ مقام" يعني يقوم يتكلم بين الناس علناً يشهره بخلاف  ما فيه "فإن الله يقوم به مقام رياءٍ وسمعة يوم القيامة" أى يُشَهِر بمثل  ما شهَّرَهو بذاك المسلم فيُجازيه على ذلك شراً ويُعذبه عذاباً أليماً. مثل  هذا المقام مقام الرياء والسمعة ما رواه الإمام البخارى فى صحيحه عن سعد  بن أبي و قاص أن عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه - أرسل خلفه. سعد كان والياً  فى الكوفة من قِبَل عمر فجاء بعضُ الناس وشكوه إلى عمر قالوا:لا يُحسن  الصلاة بنا. 
سعد بن أبى وقاص أحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة تأتي شكوى جائرة كاذبة إلى  أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب بأنه لايعرف يُصلي  بهم. جاء عمر-رضي الله عنه  - يقول: الناس يقولون هكذا فقال سعد:(واللهِ يا أمير المؤمنين لاآلو-يعني  لاأقصر -أن أصلي بهم صلاةَ رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأطيل في  الأولين وأقصر في الأخرين). وزيادة من عمر-رضي الله عنه -فى التحري أرسلَ  رجالاً من عنده إلى مقر ولاية سعد يتحسس رأى هؤلاء الناس فالجماهير أثنت  عليه خيراً إلا شخص واحد  قال:لايعدل. نِسَبَةً إلى الظلم في العطاء فلما  سمع هذا سعد قال:(اللهم إن كان كاذباً فإني أدعو عليه بثلاثِ دعواتٍ اللهم  أطل عمره وافقره في كبره ولا تُمته حتى يُفتن في دينه) يقول راوي الحديث:  فلقد رأيته شيخاً كبيراً قد نزل حاجبه على عينه وهو فى الطرقات يمشى يغمز  الجواري مما استجاب الله - عزوجل- دعاء سعد على ذلك الإنسان لأنه رفع صوته  بشهادة زور أمام الناس فهو قام مقام سمعة ورياء فدعا عليه سعد واستجاب  اللهُ دعاءه.  



 يتبع ...

----------


## أم هانئ

الأسئلة:-   

 س1:-  عن جابر قال:(كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه  وسلم - يُصلي الجمعة ثم نذهب إلى جمالنا فنُريحها حتى تزول الشمس)  رواه  أحمد ومسلم والنسائي. استدل المذهب الحنبلي بهذا الحديث وغيره على أن وقت  صلاة الجمعة  من أول وقت صلاة العيد إلى آخر وقت الظهر فما هو تعليقكم على  ذلك؟        

    ج:-مذهب الإمام أحمد هو الصواب في هذه المسالة وهذا الحديث دليلٌ واضحٌ  في ذلك لأنهم إذا كانوا يُصلون الجمعة ثم يذهبون فيريحون جمالهم حتى تزول  الشمس فمتى كانت الخطبة والصلاة؟ 
 طبعا قبل زوال الشمس وهناك نصوص صريحة بأنهم كانوا يُصلون "الرسول-عليه  الصلاة والسلام- والخلفاء الراشدون من بعده "يُصَلون الجمعة قبل زوال الشمس  وليس هذا بالحتم اللازم وإنما هو بالأمر الجائز فتجوز صلاة الجمعة قبل  الزوال والتفصيل في رسالتي الأجوبة النافعة عن أسئلة لجنة مسجد الجامعة. 




س2:- عن جابر قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم-: "إذا جاء أحدكم يوم الجمعة والإمام يخطب فليركع ركعتين وليُجَوِز  فيهما" (رواه مسلم) الركعتان المذكورتان فى الحديث هى تحية المسجد أم  سُنَّة صلاة الجمعة القبلية و البعدية؟  

   ج:-  ليس لصلاة الجمعة سُنَّة قبلية مطلقاً وإنما هناك تنفل مطلق كل  مَنْ دخل المسجد يوم الجمعة فعليه أن يُصلي ما تيسر له كما جاء في بعض  الأحاديث:"مَنْ غَسَلَ-اغتسل - وبَكَرَ  و ابتكر ثم أتى المسجد  فصلى ما  كتب للهُ له أو ما قدر له ثم جَلسَ يصغي إلى الإمام ؛ غفَرَ اللهُ له  مابينه وبين الجمعة التي تليها".                                     فالشاهد:- أن وظيفة الداخل إلى المسجد يوم الجمعة سواء دخل قبل الأذان  بزمان طويل أو قصير؛ يُصلي ما تيسر له فإذا صَعَدَ الخطيب المنبر أنهى  الصلاة واستعد للإصغاء للخطبة.                         
 أما المقصود بالحديث فهو تحية المسجد وفقه الحديث أن  تحية المسجد لا تسقط  ولو كان الخطيب يخطب يوم الجمعة أما بالنسبة للبعدية فهي ثابتة صحيحة عن  الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام -ثبت عنه أنه كان يُصلي ركعتين بعد الجمعة في  بيته وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام:"مَنْ كان منكم مُصلِياً بعد الجمعة فليُصل  أربعة".   فإذن المسلم يوم الجمعة مخيرٌبين أن يُصلي بعد فرض الجمعة ركعتين  أو أربع ركعات وكلٌ الأفضل أن يصليها فى البيت لكن إذا صلاها في المسجد ؛  جاز ولا فرق بين الركعتين والأربع في الأفضلية



س3:- عن زيد بن أرقم قال:(صلى النبي -صلى الله عليه  وسلم- العيد ثم رَخَصَ في الجمعة فقال:"مَنْ شاء أن يُصلي فليُصل")رواه  الخمسة ماهو الفقه المُستخلص من الحديث؟  

  ج:- هذا يؤخذ منه حُكم غريب بالنسبة لجماهير الناس وصحيح ٌ ثابتٌ فى  السُنَّة وهو إذا اجتمع يوم الجمعة وعيد الضحى أوالفطر فمَنْ صلى العيد  يسقط عنه فريضة صلاة الجمعة لا لا يجوز له أن يُصلى الجمعة وإنما فريضة  صلاة الجمعة تسقط عنه مادام أنه صلى العيد.هذا الحُكم لغير الإمام أما  الإمام فلابد أن يُصلي العيد والجمعة. 




 س4:-يقول أبو حنيفة:(مَنْ أدْرَكَ التشهد مع الإمام فقد أدركَ الجمعة  فيُصلي ركعتين بعد سلام الإمام و تمت جُمعته).مارأيك بهذا الكلام؟ 

  ج:- هذا الكلام غير صحيح والصحيح في هذا ما ذهَبَ إليه الإمام الشافعي  وغيره:(أن مَنْ أدرك ركعة من صلاة الجمعة فقد أدركَ الجمعة وإلا فليُصلها  ظهراً ). 




 س5:-سَمِعنا أن الخاتم والكحل من الزينة التى يجوز إظهارها فما هو الدليل؟         

 ج:- فإن قول  ابن عباس فهذا لايُعتبر نصاً شرعياً أما الآية: {ولايُبدين  زينتهُن إلا ما ظهَرَ منها} هناك أمور تؤخذ من واقع حياة الصحابة وحياة  الصحابة هي من جملة الموارد أو المصادرالتي يلجأ إليها الفقيه ليستدل على  ما يجوز وما لا يجوز .ونحن حينما ذهبنا في كتاب"حجاب المرأة المسلمة" إلى  إثبات أن وجه المرأة ليس بعورة مع تفضيل ستر هذا الوجه إنما ذهبنا إلى ذلك  لأدلة كثيرة منها:أن الصحابيات كان فيهن قسم كبير كاشف عن وجهه فحينما نرى  هذا الكشف ورسول الله يُقِرهُ نعتبر هذا دليلاً على جواز الكشف.      
 أريد أن أقول:إن من الواقع الذى كان عليه النساء فى عهد الرسول-عليه  الصلاة والسلام-أن الكحل كان أمرًا مرغوباً فيه سواء للرجال أوالنساء فقد  جاء فى"صحيح البخارى:أن امرأة مات زوجها عنها وهي حامل ثم وضعت حملها بعد  عشرة أوخمسة عشرة يوماً فتجملت وتزينت  وتكحلت للخُطاب وكان هناك رجل قد  خطبها اسمه أبو السنابل فحينما رآها قد تهيأت للخُطاب أخذته الغيرة فقال  لها: لا يجوز لكِ حتى تنقضي العدة أربعة أشهرٍ وعشراً وكان فيما يبدو أنها  فقيهة أو بلغها أن مَنْ مات زوجها وهي حامل ثم وضعت فقد انتهت عدتها فلما  سمعت من أبى السنابل ذلك الإنكار توجهت إلى النبى -عليه الصلاة والسلام-  فقالت له:إن أبا السنابل يقول: كذا,فقال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"كَذِبَ أبو  السنابل فقد حَللتِ فتزوجي بمَنْ شِئتِ".          
 الشاهد:-أن أبا السنابل رأى الكحل في عيني تلك المرأة مما يدل أن ذلك كان  أمراً مُعتاداً في ذلك الزمن ومُقررًا في عهد الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  فإذا انضمَ إلى ذلك أن بعض الصحابة فسروا قوله تعالى: {ولا يُبدين زينتهن}  بالكحل والخاتم فأيَّدَ ذلك الواقع بمثل هذا التفسير وليس يهمنا أن يكون  هذا التفسير تفسيراً صحيحاً لهذه الآية لكن نستفيد من هذا التفسير بأن هذا  الصحابي يقصد بهذه الآية أمراً واقعاً في مجتمع الصحابة . هذا التفسير  كواقع صحيح أما كتفسير للآية فيمكن أن يكون صحيحاً وممكن يكون غير صحيح.          
 الراجح عندنا إلا ما ظهر منها بدون قصد لكن الصحابة الذين فسروا الآية مثل  الخاتم والكحل هذا التفسير منهم للواقع وتأييد للواقع بهذه الآية  .



س6:- نُصلى وقد يكون فى المكان الذى نُصلي فيه مجلات فيها تصاوير هل صلاتنا صحيحة؟ 

 ج:- الصلاة صحيحة مع الكراهة.                                    




س7:-ماحُكم معاملة الجار القريب وخاصة النساء إذا كُنَّ يرتدين الجلباب والآن خُلِع فهل هذا العمل يوجب المُقاطعة؟      

  ج:- المُقاطعة بالنسبة لأفراد المجتمع الإسلامي كالكي بالنسبة  للفرد  للمريض فالكي كما قيل في الأمثال وقد رُوي حديثً وليس بصحيح : "آخرالدواء  الكي"فالمقاطعة هي آخر العلاج فلا يجوز لمسلم أو مسلمة المُبادرة إلى  مقاطعة المسلم الذى انحرف عن إسلامه بل علينا أن نُتابعه بزيارته وبتذكيره  لعله يرجع و يتوب. فإن يئسنا ومللنا وضاعت أوقاتنا وخشينا أن ينتقل هذا  الداء إلى غير مصدره حينئذٍ قلنا:سلام عليكم لانبتغي الجاهلين.                                                



   س8:- سُئل كان الكحل عندهن عادة وضعهم غير و ضعنا؟      

  ج:- أجاب: عادة و أقرها الشارع الحكيم وما أقره الشارع فأراد إنسان أن  يتخذ ذلك عادة فلا بأس مِثاله: تربية الشعر بالنسبة للرجال هذه عادة نبوية  فقد كان للرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام -جمة ولمَّة إذا قصُرت بلغت شحمتي  الأذنين وغذا طالت بلغت رؤوس المنكبين  فإذا أراد مسلم أن يُطيل شعره  اقتداءً بالرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- لابالكفار فليس لنا أن نقول له لا  تفعل هذا لأن مادام الرسول فَعَلَ هذا فأقل ما نقول فيه:أنه جائز.                                            
 وقد جاء في"صحيح مسلم"أن أزواج النبي - صلى آله عليه وآله وسلم - كُنَّ  يأخذنَّ من شعورهن حتى تكون كالفروة فإذا وُجِدَ بعضُ النساء قصَت شعرها  فنحن لانُبادر بالإنكار عليها وإنما ننظر إلى القصد فإن كان الترخيص مثل ما  ترخص به نساءُ النبى-عليه الصلاة والسلام- فالأمر جائز وإن كان القصد  استغلال هذه الرخصة لتتظاهر أما الناس أننا سلفيات لكن تقدُميات لارجعيات  فهذا عملٌ سيئ.أما الكحل فالتي تكتحل ترخصا وتزيناً بما جاز للصحابيات فليس   لنا عليهن من سبيل.أما التي تكتحل وتُكمل الكحل بالحمرة والبودرة ؛ فظهر  المقصود.                                                   

 بالنسبة لإطالة الشعر للرجال أو تقصيره من أمور العادة أما إعفاء اللحية فمن الواجبات في العبادة.
لذلك أهل العلم يحرصون على إعفاء اللحية لأنه فرض وحلقها فسق قالت  إحداهن:ربماالرس  ل -عليه الصلاة والسلام- تركَ شعره ماكان فاضي كان مشغول  بالجهاد؟                                      
   أجاب:أظنك واهمة الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- يقول:"اتركوا كله أو احلقوا كله"
 هذا نص بالخيار وقد دخل الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-مكة وله أربع غدائر أى ضفائر. 

 السنن تنقسم إلى قسمين: سُنن عبادة، و سنن عادة. 
يعني ليس كل شيء فعَلهُ الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- يُستحب في حقنا أن  نفعله إلا إذا كانت من سُنن العبادة. مثلا:سُنن العبادة: صلاة الليل والناس  نيام صلاة الضُحى. 
 لكن من الثابت في السُنَّة أن الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- كان أحياناً  يُربي شعره لا أحد من العلماء يقول: السُنَّة التعبدية أن الرجل العالم  يُطيل شعره ولا أحد يقول: يعمل ضفاير لأن هذه سُنن عادة وليست سُنن عبادة.  من أين عرفنا؟ من أشياء كثيرة منها:-                             

   1-أن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-عربي الأصل والمجتمع الذي  وُلِدَ وعاش  فيه عربي أيضاً ومن عادة العرب قبل ولادة الرسول -عليه الصلاة  والسلام-فضلاً عما قبل بعثته أنهم كانوا يُطيلون شعورهم ويضفرونها حتى  اليوم يوجد بعض البدو وأنا رأيت في سجن الحسكة شباب بدو لهم ضفائر صغيرة  فهذه العادة لاتزال موروثة. فالرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- بحكم عادة البلاد  التى كان يعيش فيها طَوَلَ شعره هذه سُنن عادة.                                        
  2-مثال آخر:  كان قميص الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- إلى نصف الفخذين نحن  اليوم قمصاننا إن طالت تصل إلى الخصر,لا أحد يقول أن هذا مُخالفة للسُنَّة  وإذا اتخذنا القميص للركبتين لاأحد يقول أن هذا مُخالفة للسُنَّة لأنها  سُنة عادة لا عبادة.                              
  3-أغرب من هذا يقول أنس بن مالك كما في"صحيح البخارى": ( كان لرسول الله  -صلى الله عليه وسلم نعلان لهما قبلان )-القِبَال:السير- يعني الإبهام له  بيت والأربعة أصابع لها بيت هذا نعل الرسول-عليه الصلاة  والسلام - فهل لو لبسنا غيره نكون خالفنا السُنة؟
لأ هذه من سُنن العادة فإطالة الشعرمن سنن العادة .



                                                                    انتهى - بفضل الله - الشريط الثامن .

 يتبع

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

جُزيتِ خيرا على هذا الجهد أختنا أم هانئ.

----------


## أم هانئ

> جُزيتِ خيرا على هذا الجهد أختنا أم هانئ.


و جزيتم مثله آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط التاسع 


 105-باب ما لا يجوز من اللّعب والمِزاح 
* عن عبد الله بن السَّائب عن أبيه عن جده قال: سمعتُ رسولَ الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - يقول:

"لايأخذ أحدُكم متاعَ أخيه لاعباً ولاجاداً فإذا أخذ أحدكم عصا صاحبه فليردها إليه"   
في هذا الحديث تعليمٌ من الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- للمؤمنين بما يجب عليهم من الالتزام حينما يُريد أحدهم أن يمزح مع أخيه المسلم؛فيأمره بأن يلتزم أمراً ليس فيه إضرار أو تخويف لأخيه المسلم باسم كونه يُمازحه فالمرح يجوز بشرط أن لايترتب من ورائه إضرار ولا إزعاج 

"لايأخذ أحدكم متاع" : المتاع هنا نصٌ عام يشمل أي شيء مما يتمتع به الإنسان الفرق بين أخذ المتاع لاعباً وجاداً هو أنه حينما يأخذه لاعباً لايأخذه ليتمتع به هو نفسه أي يسرقه لأنه أخذهُ مُلاعبة ثم يعيده.أما أخذه جاداً فهو أن يأخذ ذلك المتاع على سبيل الامتلاك فيُعتبر سارقاً. فالرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- ينهى المسلم أن يأخذ متاع أخيه جاداً ولا هازلاً.                                                     

 وقد قيل في مناسبة هذا الحديث أن رجلاً من الصحابة في بعض الغزوات خلّى أخاه المسلم نائما ثم جاء إلى متاعه وفيه سيفه الذى يُقاتل به فأخذه وانصرف فلما استيقظ النائم ولم يجد السيف انزعج وسرعان ما عاد اللاعب الآخذ للمتاع فسلَّمَه لصاحبه ضاحكاً.فمثل هذا المزح لا يجوز لما فيه من إدخال الرعب في قلب أخيه المسلم وقد جاء في"شمائل الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- وأخلاقه  أنه كان لا يمزح وإذا مزح لا يقول إلا حقاً وهذه صفة يجب أن يتخلق بها المسلم وهي صفة تنقسم إلى قسمين:  

1-إما أن لا يمزح مطلقاً وهذا هو الأسلم.

2-وإما إذا مزح فليمزح وليقل حقاً وليس من الحق أن يُدخل بسبب مداعبته رعباً في قلب أخيه المسلم. 

هنا أن الأَوْلى أن لا يمزح مطلقاً لأن المزاح الذي يُدخل به المازح الفرح إلى قلب أصحابه دون أن يُزعجهم لا يتقنه إلا قليل من الناس. من أمثلته مداعبة النبي- عليه الصلاة والسلام - لأصحابه:- 

جاء في السُنَّة أن النبى-عليه الصلاة والسلام- جاءه ذات يومٍ امرأة عجوز قالت: يارسول الله ادع الله أن يُدخلني الجنة فقال:"إن العجائز لا تدخل الجنة" فكادت أن ترجع وهي آسفة لكن سُرعان ما أعادها الرسول- عليه الصلاة والسلام- فأفهمها بأن العجائز لا تدخل الجنة في حالة شيخوختهن فالعجوز إذا دخلت الجنة تعود شابة.  
هذا الحديث بالذات فى سنده شىء من الضعف .

ولكن صحَ عن النبى- عليه الصلاة والسلام- أن امرأة أخرى جاءت إلى الرسول- صلى الله عليه وسلم- تذكر شيئا عن زوجها فقال لها:"زوجك الذي فى عينه بياض؟"فركضت إلى البيت تنظر في عين زوجها فقال لها:مالك؟ قالت:قلتُ للرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- عنك فقال:زوجك الذي فى عينه بياض .


يتبـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

106- باب الدال على الخير


يعني وبيان ما لهُ من الأجر. 
 * عن أبي مسعود الأنصاري قال:(جاء رجلٌ إلى النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال:  إني أُبدع بي فاحملنى قال: لا أجدُ ولكن ائت فلاناً فلعله أن يحملك فأتاه  فحمله فأتى النبى- صلى الله عليه وسلم-فقال: "مَنْ دَلَّ على خيرٍ فلهُ مثل  أجر فاعله").   

 أبدع بي يعني : هو رجلٌ مسافر وكان راكباً دابته فعرض لها وحدث فيها ما جعله ينقطع عن السفر فقوله:أُبدع بي 

يعني انقطع بي الطريق إما أن دابته عييت وإما أنها ماتت فلم يستطع متابعة السير.  فاحملني يعني أعطني ما يعينني 

على متابعة السفر والطريق من الدواب فأجابه - عليه الصلاة والسلام- معتذراً:"لا أجدُ ولكن ائت فلانا" فذهب 

الرجل إلى من دله الرسول عليه فحمله. فأتى النبى-عليه الصلاة والسلام- فأخبره فقال:"من دل على خير فله مثل

 أجر فاعله"  يُشير الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- في هذا الحديث إلى أنَّ الذي أعطى السبب فله حُكم المسبب 

المباشر، فالرجل الذى انقطع به عاد إلى الرسول- عليه الصلاة والسلام- كأنه  يقول له: إن واسطتك ودلالتك قد نفعتني فقد حملني الرجل. فقال-عليه الصلاة  والسلام- تعليماً للناس أن يفعلوا مثل فعله :"منْ دلَّ على الخير فله مثل..

"ومن هنا جاءت العبارة المُختصرة "الدال على الخير كفاعله".

هذا قريب من الحديث الصحيح:" تصدقوا ولو بشِق تمرة فإن لم تجدوا فبكلِمَةٍ طيبةٍ" 
أليس من الكلمة الطيبة إذا جاء رجلٌ يسأل مُساعدة أن يُدل على مَنْ عنده؟   فالدال على الصدقة والخير مهما كان فأجره مثل أجر فاعله وهذا رسول الله-  صلى الله عليه وسلم - الذى دلَّ على الذي أُبدِعَ به على من يحمله فلرسول  الله مثل أجر الذى حَمَلهُ.  


س:-هل هذه المثلية مثلية تامة من كل الوجوه؟  
بمعنى أن الرجل الذى حمل المُبدع به لو فرضنا أنَّ اللهَ كتب له ألف حسنة فهل يُكتب للذي دل عليه ألف حسنة؟ 

       الجواب:لا لأن المثلية لاتقتضي المشابهة من كل وجه إنما يقول: فلان مثل فلان لا يعني من كل ناحية وإنما من

 الناحية التي هو فى صدذ التحدث عنها. هذا مثاله تماما ًفى علم البلاغة حينما يقول قائل: فلان مثل الجبل فلا يقصد 

أنه حجر أصم وإنما مثل الجبل فى الثبات والصمود وعدم تزعزعه.  

أشهر من هذا المثال حينما يُقال:زيدٌ أمَّة وهكذا إذا جاء فى حديث أن فلانا فعل كذا فله مثل فلان فالمماثلة 

هنا ليست من كل الوجوه.  مثلا قوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"مَنْ فطرَ صائماً فله مثل أجره" التشبيه لايقتضي 

الممثالة من جميع الوجوه مثل أجره أي قريباً من أجره.     

 كذلك قوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"مَنْ أتى مسجدَ جماعةٍ فوجدهم قد وصلوا ثم صلى وحدهُ كُتب له مثل أجر 

صلاتهم"  اللهُ لايُضيع مثقال ذرة فالمثلية دون ملاحظة التضعيف( مضاعفة الأجر ) .فإن للإنسان من العمل إذا عمله 

عشر حسنات فصاعداً بدليل حديث ابن عباس الذي أخرجه البخاري ومسلم في"صحيحيهما" قال:قال رسول الله-صلى 

الله عليه وسلم-:"يقول الله- تبارك وتعالى- لملائكته إذا هَمَّ عبدى بحسنةٍ فلم يعملها فاكتبوها له بحسنة وإذا هَمَّ عبدي بحسنةٍ فعملها فاكتبوها له عشر حسنات إلى مائة حسنة إلى سبعمائة إلى أضعافٍ كثيرة واللهُ يُضاعف لمن يشاء وإذا هَمَّ عبدى بسيئةٍ فلم يعملها فلاتكتبوها شيئاً" وفي رواية:" فلم يعملها فاكتبوها له حسنة لأنه تركها من جرّائي" 

 إن كان تركه إياها من باب ماجاء في الأمثال القديمة"ومن العصمة ألا تجد".همَّ بالمعصية أصابه شيء في الطريق 

شغله بعض الناس هنا لايكتب له شيئاً. لم يعملها لأنه لم يُيسر له سبيلها.

 الحالة الثانية:همَّ بالمعصية ثم تذكر حُكمها وحُرمتها فأعرض عن الدخول فهذا إنما ترك هذه المعصية خوفاً من الله 

واتقاءً لعذاب الله فهنا يقول الله:"فاكتبوها له حسنة فإنما تركها من جرائي" والحسنة تُكتب على أقل المراتب عشر 

حسنات ثم تتضاعف إلى مائة إلى سبعمائة واللهُ يُضاعفُ لمن يشاء. 

فالذي حمل المنقطع في الطريق لا نعلم أجره هذه المثلية دائما يُقصد بها أجر العمل بدون ملاحظة التضعيف لأن 

التضعيف مرتبط بالعمل والمفروض فى هذه الصور كلها أن لا عمل.  



يتبــــــــــع ..

----------


## أم هانئ

107- باب العفو والصفح عن الناس 



*عن أنس: ( أن يهودية أتت النبي -صلى الله عليه  وسلم- بشاةٍ مسمومةٍ فأكلَ منها فجيء بها فقيل:ألا نقتلها؟ قال:لا  قال:فمازلتُ أعرفها في لهوات رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-) 

  ظهر أثر السم في تلك الحادثة حيث أن النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- بعد أن وضع اللقمة الأولى في فمه نزل الوحي 

عليه بأنها شاةٌ مسمومة فأمر -عليه الصلاة والسلام- أصحابه الذين كانوا معه بأن يمسكوا ولا يأكلوا وقال:"إن هذه 

الذراع تُخبرني بأنها مسمومة"فانتهى الناس وكان منهم أحد الصحابة كانت اللقمة قد وصلت إلى جوفه فتأثر بها 

فمات ، أما الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- فلم يتأثر بتلك الأكلة التي أكلها من تلك الشاة المسمومة تأثراً يؤدي إلى 

موته مباشرة وإنما ظهر تأثير تلك اللقمة في جسده -عليه الصلاة والسلام- مع الزمن وإلى ذلك يُشير أنس بن مالك 

بقوله: فما زلتُ أعرفها في لهوات رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - اللهوات جمع لهاه وهي اللسان الصغير

 الذي في الحلق ويسد مجرى التنفس لكيل لا يدخله الطعام ، فهذه اللهاة يظهر أنها مضغة حساسة فلما باشرها السم 

أضعفها. فيقول أنس:فكنتُ أجد أثر تلك اللقمة في لهوات رسول الله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-وذلك إما بأن يُبَح 

صوته-عليه السلام- في بعض الأحيان أو يُصيبه شيءٌ من الورم.                   

وقد اخبَرَ الرسول- عليه الصلاة والسلام -في مرض موته بأنه لم يزل يجد أثر تلك اللقمة المسمومة حتى مرض 

موته وقال:"هذا أو إن انقطاع أبهُري" أى عِرْق من عروقه .فتأثر من أكله هذه الشاة تاثراً مع الزمن حتى مات 

منها بعد مُدة سَنة أوسنتين ولذلك فبعض العلماء يعتبرون الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- بأنه مات شهيداً بسبب هذا 

السم الذي دَسَته تلك اليهودية في ذراع الشاة. وهنا في هذا الحديث خبرٌ تضاربت الأخبارُ فيه وهي أن أصحاب 

الرسول- عليه الصلاة والسلام- سألوه بعد أن عَلِمَ - عليه الصلاة والسلام- بنطق ذراع الشاة أنها مسمومة وبعد 

وفاة أحد الصحابة بسبب أكلِه منها علم أن هذه اليهودية قد غدرت به وأرادت قتله وأرسل خلفها وسألها فاعترفت 

بأنها وضعت السم عامدة فسألها عن السبب قالت: قلتُ:إن كان صادقاً فلن يًضره السم وإن كان كاذباً قضينا عليه 

فبعد هذا الاعتراف هل قتل-عليه الصلاة والسلام-هذه اليهودية؟ 

اختلفت الروايات هاهنا ففي هذه الرواية التصريح بأن الصحابة سألوا الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- أنقتلها؟ 

قال:لا. وفي رواية أخرى أنه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- قتلها فعلى أي هذه الروايات الاعتماد؟

 هنا لابد من تطبيق قاعدة علمية أصولية وهي التى تقول: "إذا جاءنا خبران مُتعارضان أحدهما مُثبت والآخر نافي 

فالمثبت هو المقدم والنافي هو المؤخر".المُثبت هو الذي يجب الأخذ به والعمل به والنافي يُترك كأنه 

لم يرد مطلقاً.لماذا؟ لأن الذي جاء بشيءٍ من العلم لم يُحط به ذلك الذي نفى و لذلك قالوا:"مَنْ حَفِظ حُجة ًعلى مَنْ لم 

يحفظ ومَنْ عَلِمَ حُجة على مَنْ لم يعلم" 


ويحسن بهذه المناسبة أن أذكر قصة طريفة فيها دعمٌ لهذه القاعدة الأصولية المُثبت مُقدمٌ على النافي تلك القصة

 تقول:بأن الإمام الزهري كان في حضرة أحد أئمة الحديث ورواته فكان يستمع إلى حديثه فجاء هذا المُحَدِث بروايات 

وأحاديث كثيرة لم يعرفها الإمام الزهري. والإمام الزهري من كبار أئمة الحديث ويُعتبر من التابعين وهو من 

المكثرين من الرواية عن بعض الصحابة وخاصة أنس -رضي الله عنه -استغرب الزهري تلك الكثرة الكاثرة من 

الأحاديث التي سمعها من ذلك المُحَدِث ولم يسعه إلا أن يُظهر استغرابه فقال له -الزهري يقول للمحدث-:هذه 

الأحاديث ما سمعناها؟ فكان ذلك المحدث فطناً فأراد أن يوقف الزهري عند حده 

-بإسلوب ناعم قال له:هل أنتَ يازهري أحطتَ بالسُنَّةِ كُلها ؟ 

-  قال: لا      

- قال:  بثلاثة أرباعها ؟   

- قال: لا

-  قال: بنصفها ؟ 

- قال: النصف.

- قال المحدث:هذه الأحاديث التي لم تسمعها من ذلك النصف الذي ما أحطتَ به علماً.                

  فإذا جاءنا خبران أحدهما مُثبت والآخ رنافي ؛ فنأخذ بالخبر المثبت لأن فيه زيادة علم ، وبهذه القاعدة جمع العلماء 

بين حديثين آخرين أحدهما مثبت والآخر نافٍ فقد جاء عن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنهما- أن النبى- 

صلى الله عليه وسلم- دخل غزوة الفتح في جوف الكعبة وصلى في جوف الكعبة ثم خرج فكان أول من خرج بلال 

الحبشي ، قال ابن عمر: فتلقيته وسألته أين صلى الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-؟ قال: صلى بين العمودين وبينه 

وبين الجدار ثلاثة أذرع. 

فهذا نصٌ صريحٌ أن النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- دخل فى جوف الكعبة وصلى فيها ، بينما هناك حديث عن ابن عباس 

أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- لم يدخل الكعبة ولم يصلِّ في جوف الكعبة. فبأي الخبرين يجب أن نعمل؟ بالخبر 

المثبت. فالذي قال:لم يدخل لم يعلم أنه دخل فالمثبت مقدم. 


فاليهودية التى دست الدسم نأخذ فيها بالقول المثبت"أي قتلها". 


فنقول:إن الرسول - عليه الصلاة والسلام - حينما ظهر أثر السم فيه أوحينما عَلِمَ بأن الشاة مسمومة بنطقها وهذا

 معجزة للرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- حينذاك سُئل:أنقتلها؟ قال:لا بمعنى هل نُبادر إلى قتلها؟ قال:لا لعله لا يحصل 

ضرر واضح من هذه الشاة فتريث الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- ثم بلغه موت الصحابي بسبب أكله من الشاة 

المسمومة فأتى بها وقتلها لأنها اعتُبرَت قاتلة. ففي هذا الحديث :أن أحداً من أهل الذمة إذا قتل مسلماً بأي وسيلة 

قُتِلَ ذلك الذمي وليس فى ذلك شيء من البغي أو الظلم لهم لأن القتل كان جزاءً وِفاقاً لأن المسلم إذا قتل مسلما 

عامِداً قُتِلَ به فإذا كان القاتل كافراً من أهل الذمة لأن يُقتل به أوْلى. 

لكن هل إذا قتل المسلم ذمياً بغير حق هل يُقتل به؟ في هذه المسألة مذهبان:- 

مذهب الحنفية: أن هذا المسلم القاتل يُقتل.  

أما مذهب الجمهور:فلا يُقتل وهذا هوالصواب لقوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: "لا يُقتل مسلم بكافر" ويدعم هذا 

الحديث وهو في"صحيح البخاري"عموم قول الله- تبارك وتعالى-: {أفنجعل المسلمين كالمجرمين} 

كذلك إذا قتل المسلم ذمياً خطأً فهل دية ذلك الذمي كديّة المسلم أم على النصف من ديّته ؟ 

في المسألة مذهبان: المذهب الحنفي: أن ديّة الذمي كديّة المسلم.                     

و مذهب الشافعية وغيرهم:أن ديّة الذمي على النصف من ديّة المسلم وهذا هو الصواب لثبوت الحديث عن 

النبي-عليه الصلاة والسلام-  أن الديّة كانت فى عهد الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- للذمي على النصف من دية 

المسلم.هذا ما ثبت في السُنَّة


 يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الأسئلة            



  س1:- عن أبي هريرة أنَّ النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- قال:"ما من أيام العمل الصالح ...".وعائشة -رضي الله عنها - تروي أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما صام أيام العشرة قط .وهناك حديث في"صحيح البخاري"ما العمل في يوم بأفضل من العمل فى عشر ذى الحجة"لم يذكر صياماً لكنه يقول بنص عام أنه لايوجد يوم العمل الصالح فيه خير من العمل في عشر ذى الحجة فهذا بعمومه يدل على فضيلة صيام عشر ذي الحجة باستثناء يوم العيد.هل يُقدم القول الذى ثبت فى صحيح البخاري بعمومه؟ أم الفعل الذى ثبت في صحيح مسلم عن عائشة؟


ج:-  من القواعد الأصولية "القول مُقدمٌ على الفعل"  

مثاله:ثبت في"الصحيحين" من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قال 

:"أفضل الصيام صيام داود- عليه السلام -كان يصوم يوماً ويفطر يوماً وكان لايفر إذا لاقى" وفي رواية أن الرسول- 

صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- لما روى هذا الحديث رواهُ جواباً لابن عمر حينما رغب أن يزيده في الصيام "أن يصوم 

أكثر"من هذا,قال: يارسول الله إني أريد أفضل من ذلك فقال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"لاأفضل من ذلك.فأفضل الصيام 

هو صيام داود-عليه السلام- كان يصوم يوما ويفطر يوما". هل كان -عليه الصلاة والسلام- يصوم يوماً ويفطر يوماً؟ 

الجواب:لا هذا الصيام الأفضل لم يُنقل مطلقاً عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أن كان عمله يجري عليه بل 

ثبت عن السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها-خلاف ذلك فقد قالت السيدة عائشة:"ما كنا نشاء أن نرى رسول الله-صلى 

الله عليه وسلم- صائماً إلا رأيناهُ صائماً وما كنا نشاء أن نراهُ مُفطراً إلا رأيناهُ مفطراً".                                                  

إذان لم يكن للرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- منهاج وخطة عملية فى الصيام.

لِمَ هذا وهو يقول:"أفضل الصيام صيام داود"؟ لأنه كان لايتيسر للرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-هذا النهج فى الصيام 

لأنه كان بالإضافة إلى صفة النبوة كان رجل دولة ومثل هذا الرجل لايتسنى له أن يُحافظ على النوافل من الطاعات 

كما يتسنى ذلك للمتعبد المتفرغ للطاعة.                                                     

فالقول مقدم على الفعل ثم ضرب مثلا بمسألة الشرب قائماً" ولم أكتبها  لأنه استدل الحديث عنها في الزهد إلا أنه 

ذكر هنا إضافة". لما شرِبَ الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- قائماً؟                             

-يُحتمل أن هذا الشرب قبل النهي عن الشرب قاعداً فكان في وقت  

 -يحتمل أن الرسول شرب من قيام لشدة الزحام. 

– يحتمل أن شربه قائما خصوصية له كما اختص بأن يتزوج بأكثر من أربع.




 س2:- روى أحمد والبيهقي عن سيار قال:سمعتُ عمر وهو يخطب يقول:"إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - بنى هذاالمسجد ونحن معه المهاجرون والأنصار فإذا اشتد الزحام فليسجد الرجل منكم على ظهرأخيه"ورأى عمر قوماً يُصلون في الطريق فقال: صلوا في المسجد ماهو الفقه المستخلص من هذا الحديث؟       


 ج:-  يُؤخذ من هذا الحديث أكثر من مسألة واحدة:-  

1- إذا اشتد الزحام فى المسجد بحيث أنهم حين يسجدون تبقى بعض الصفوف لا تجد فراغاً لتضع الجبهة على 

الأرض فماذا يفعل هذا الذى لا يجد الفراغ للسجود ؟  فعمر يقول:"يسجد على ظهر أخيه" معناها اسجد وأنت راكع. 

الظاهر أنه لا تضع ركبتيك على الأرض ولاتضع يديك على الأرض إنما وأنت راكع إحنِ رأسك قليلاً وضع جبهتك 

على ظهر أخيك.هذا رأي لعمر بن الخطاب وهناك رأي آخر وهو المختار لدي إذا كان في المسجد شدة زحام بحيث لا 

يتمكن الإنسان من أن يضع جبهته على الأرض فالعمل أن يصبر هذا الذي لم يجد موطناً للسجود حتى يرفع الناس 

رءوسهم فتسجد أنت حينذاك ولابد أن تجد فراغاً ولو بين الأقدام.هذا الرأي أحب إلىَّ لأننا صورنا أنه فى رأي عمر 

لايمكن أن يسجد إلا دون أن يضع الركبتين والكفين فسيبقى السجود ناقصاً نقصاً كبيراً ذلك لأن الرسول-عليه الصلاة 

والسلام- قد ذكر في أكثر من حديث واحد أن السجود الكامل هو الذى يتمكن فيه المسلم من أن يضع سبعة أعضاء 

على الأرض كما قال- عليه الصلاة والسلام- يسجد العبد على سبعةِ آراب" أى أعضاء ثم ذكر الكفين و...فلابد 

لتحقيق السجود الواجب من السجود على سبعة أعضاء.فعلى ماذهب إليه عمرلا يتمكن الإنسان أن يسجد على سبعة أعضاء.

 شيء آخر أن وضع الجبهة على ظهر من بين يديه كأنه تكلف غير مُرْضِي شرعاً فقد جاء فى السُنَّة الصحيحة وهو 

مذكور في كتابي"صفة الصلاة" ثبت أن الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- رأى رجلا مريضاً لا يستطيع أن يضع جبهته 

على الأرض فكان يضع شيئاً مثل مخدة أو نحو ذلك فيضع جبهته على ذلك الشيء يسجد عليه فنهاه الرسول-عليه 

الصلاة والسلام-وأمرَ ذلك المريض أن يسجد قدر استطاعته ولكن يجعل  سجوده أخفض من ركوعه ونهيه لأن فى 

فعله تكلف وقد قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"هَلك المُتنطِعون".

 2-أو أن تشير برأسك أخفض من ركوعك.

 ورأى قوما يُصلون في الطريق فقال:صلوا في المسجد يؤخذ من هذا أنه لا يجوز للمسلم أن يُصلي في قارعة 

الطريق فى حالة كونه يجد فسحة في المسجد لأن الصلاة والحالة هذه في المسجد هو من باب إتمام الصفوف.وقد 

قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"أتموا الصفوف الأول فالأول" وثبت الأمر بسد الفُرَج فما دام يوجد في المسجد فراغ فلا 

يجوز للمسلم أن يُصلي في الطريق بحجة الزحام مادام هناك فراغ أما إذا لم يكن فراغ فلا بأس من أن تُصلي فى 

الطريق لأن النهي عن الصلاة في الطريق ليس ثابتاً في السُنَّة وإنما نهى -عليه الصلاة والسلام-عن الصلاة في 

جوار الطريق حيث يسلك الناس.فإذا صليت فيه تصلي في ممر الناس فتؤذيهم ويُؤذونك . فقول عمر:"صلوا في 

المسجد"مادام في المسجد فرجة. 





 س3:- عن أنس بن مالك قال:سمعتُ رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول:"مَنْ أحب أن يُكثرَ اللهُ الخيرفي بيته فليتوضأ إذا حَضَرَ غذاؤه أو رُفع" رواه ابن ماجة والبيهقي. هل هذا حديث صحيح ؟ 


 ج:- لا بل هو حديث ضعيف. 





 س4:-"مايزال البلاء بالمؤمن والمؤمنة في نفسه وولده وماله حتى يلقى الله- تعالى -وماله من خطيئة"هل هذا حديث صحيح؟


 ج:- أظن أنه صحيح وأتأكد من هذا.  




س5:-عن ابن عمر-رضى الله عنه -قال:"مَنْ اشترى ثوباً بعشرة دراهم وفيه درهم من حرام لم يقبل الله -عزوجل- صلاة مادام عليه" ثم أدخل إصبعيه في أذنيه وقال:صُمَّتا إن لم يكن النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- سمعته يقوله.رواه أحمد.هل هذا حديث صحيح؟ 


 ج:- هذا الحديث ضعيف.   



                                                                                   انتهى الشريط التاسع .


يتبــــع

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط العاشر 



    تابع : باب العفو والصفح عن الناس 






  *وهب بن كيسان قال:(سمعتُ عبد الله بن الزبير يقول على المنبر   "خذ العفو وأمر بالعُرف وأعرِض عن 

الجاهلين"قال: واللهُ ماأمر به إلا أن تؤخذ من أخلاق الناس واللهِ لآخذنها منهم ماصحبتهم) 

هذا من الأحاديث الموقوفة على عبد الله بن الزبير - رضي الله عنه - ومعروف أنه من أصحاب الرسول-عليه الصلاة 

والسلام- ولكنه حين مات رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- كان صغير السن فهو في طبقة ابن عباس من بين 

أصحاب الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- سناً فهو خَطَبَ ذات يومٍ على المنبر فتلا هذه الآية الكريمة"خذ العفو" فقال 

مُبيناً معنى قوله:"خذ العفو" قال : ( واللهُ ما أمر بها إلا أن تؤخذ من أخلاق الناس، واللهِ لآخذنها منهم ماصحبتهم.)

فهو-رضي الله عنه - ليُبين أن المقصود بقوله تعالى"خذ العفو" ليس ما اشتهر عند المفسرين من أن المقصود من 

العفو إنما هو الفاضل من أموال الناس. أى إن العلماء اختلفوا في تفسير هذه اللفظة بخصوص هذه الآية"خذ العفو" فهناك قولان:                                                                        

 1- القول الأول:- المال الفاضل الزائد عن حاجة صاحبه, فهذا هو الذى أمراللهُ نبيه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- في هذه 

الآية أن يأخذه من الصحابة وعلى هذا القول يقول أهله: هذا كان في أول الإسلام أي كان يجب في أول الإسلام في 

المال زكاة مافضل عن حاجته فلما فَرَضَ اللهُ الزكاة َ المعروفة نسف هذا الأمر لأن الأمر كان خاصاً بالزائد عن 

المال أما لما فرض الله الزكاة وجَبَ عليهم أن يدفعوا شيئاً معيناً على رأس المال"بالمئة  تنين                                  

2-القول الثانى:- وهو الذى ذهب إليه ودندن حوله عبد الله بن الزبير"خذ العفو"أى الصفح فيوجد فرق كبير بين 

القولين ، والثاني هو الذى اعتمده الحافظ ابن كثير الدمشقي وقال:إنه الأشهر والأرجح. بناءً على ذلك فإيراد 

المصنف لهذا الحديث فيه بيان لما عقد لهذا الحديث من الباب ألا وهو قوله:باب العفو والصفح عن الناس.فالمصنف 

يُشير إلى أنه يختار هذا التفسير. 

 يقول عبد الله بن الزبير مُشيرًا إلى أن القول الأول مرجوح ليس مُراداً بهذه الآية  لأنه يحلف ويقول: واللهُ ما أمر

بها أن تؤخذ إلا من أخلاق الناس لا من أموالهم.

 مامعنى خذ العفو؟

 أي الفاضل من أخلاق الناس يعنى أن الناس ليسوا كُمَّلاً فى الأخلاق فقليلٌ منهم مَنْ يكون كاملَ الأخلاق فمَنْ كان 

كذلك كان خلقه سيئاً فخُذ بالصفح عن هذا الخلق إذا أخطأوا معك. 


 قال عبد الله بن الزبير حالفاً:واللهِ لآخذنها منهم ماصحبتهم أي لأعامِلنَّ الناس بمقتضى هذا الأمرالإلهي فآخذ بالصفح 

عنهم إذا أخطأوا معي . ويؤيد هذا المعنى آخر الآية:  "وأمُر بالعرف وأعرِض عن الجاهلين"

 الجاهل:هو الذي يُخطئ معك ويُثير غضبك فقد تستجيب لهذه الإثارة فتُحاول أن تثأر منه فإذا تذكرت هذه الآية 

أوذُكِرتَ بها؛ أحجمت عن مقابلة الجاهل بالمؤاخذة وإنما قابلته بالعفو والصفح. 

 ومن واقع سيرة السلف الصالح كانوا سبَّاقين للعمل بكتاب الله - عزوجل- من ذلك مارواهُ الإمام البخاري

 في"صحيحه" أن رجلاً من المسلمين من ذوي الأطباع الجلفة الغليظة اسمه حُذيفة بن عيينة نزل ضيفاً على ابن أخ 

له وكان ابنُ الأخ هذا مُقرباً عند عمر بن الخطاب وكان من خواص جلسائه . فقال حذيفة لابن أخيه استأذن علىَّ هذا 

الأمير قال: سأفعل فأذِنَ له عمر بن الخطاب فكانت المفاجأة أن بادر حذيفةُ عمرَ بن الخطاب بكلمة فجة قال:واللهِ يا 

عمر ماتعطي الجزيل وما تحكم بيننا بالعدل فغضب عمر-رضي الله عنه- غضباً شديداً حتى همَّ به فقال له أحد 

الجالسين مُذَكِراً له: يا أمير المؤمنين يقول ربُ العالمين: 
 {خذ العفو وأمر بالعُرف وأعَرض عن الجاهلين} وهذا من الجاهلين, فسَكِن عمر وكان وقافاً عند كتاب الله.  

مامعنى العُرف قال علماء التفسير  جميعا :هو المعروف أى المعروف شرعاً صلاحه وأنه مما شرعه الله فتمسك به 

كما يجب أن تتمسك بالصفح عن الناس إذا أخطأوا معك.


 يتبـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

*عن ابن عباس قال: قال رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:   "عَلِّموا ويسِّروا ولا تُعسروا وإذا غضب أحدكم فليسكت"  

هذا حديث فيه توجيه كريم  من رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - للمؤمنين المُتبعين له فقد أمر المسلم أن 

يقوم بواجب التعليم فقال- عليه الصلاة والسلام -:"عَلِموا"لأن نشر العلم هو من الواجابت الدينية التى يجب على كل 

عالم أن يقوم بنشر العلم بين الناس احتساباً لوجه الله -تبارك وتعالى -لايبتغي من وراء ذلك جزاءً ولا شكوراً. لكن 

كثيراً من الناس حينما يتولون تعليم الناس لا يُحسنون تعليمهم فقد يتشددون عليهم وقد يُنفروهم, ولذلك فقد أمر-عليه 

الصلاة والسلام- مَنْ تولى تعليم الناس بأن يكون سمحاً مُيسِراً غيرَ مُتشددٍ عليهم.كما وقع فى عهد الرسول-عليه 

الصلاة والسلام- قصة فيها عبرة ذلك أن أعرابياً والأعراب في الغالب يغلب عليهم الجهل لبعدهم عن المدن التي فيها 

الثقافة والعلم فوقف ذلك الأعرابي في مسجد الرسول - عليه الصلاة والسلام - فكشف عن ثوبه وأخذ يتبول في 

مسجد الرسول فلما رآه الصحابة همُّوا أى بضربه ذلك لأنه يأتي في مسجد الرسول -عليه السلام -أمراً مُنكراً لأن 

المساجد بُنيت لعبادة الله -عزوجل- وبالتالي أمر المسلمين بتطهيرها بل وبتطييبها فكان طبيعياً جداً أن يهم الصحابة 

بضربه فقال لهم-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"دعوه ولاتزرموه"أي لا تقطعوا عليه بوله. وقال -عليه الصلاة والسلام -في 

تمام هذه النصيحة التي وجهها إلى المُعلمين لا إلى الجاهل: "دعوه ولاتزرموه إنما بُعِثتم مُيسرين ولم تُبعثوا 

مُعسرين" ثم التفت-عليه الصلاة والسلام-إلى ذلك الأعرابي فقال له:"إن هذه المساجد لم تُبن لشىءٍ من البول أو 

الغائط إنما بُنيت للصلاة وذكر الله". 

فأسلوب الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- مع كل من الطائفتين أسلوب لطيف لكن لعله كان على المُعلمين أشد منه 

على ذلك الجاهل. ومن الطرائف أن هذا الأعرابي الذي فعل ما فعل في مسجده-عليه الصلاة والسلام- ماكاد يُصلي 

خلفه-عليه الصلاة والسلام-حتى بادر إلى الدعاء فقال:اللهم ارحمنى ومحمداً ولا تشرك معنا أحداً,

فقال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-لمن حوله من الأصحاب الكرام:"أترون هذا أضل أم بعيره؟ "ثم قال للأعرابي: "لقد 

حجّرت واسعاً من رحمة الله"أى ضيقت. فهذا فيه تحقيق عملي من الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- لهذا الأمر 

النبوي الذى جاء في هذا الحديث : "علموا ويسروا".   

  ومثال آخر : 
لما جاء في السيرة النبوية قصة ذلك الرجل واسمه معاوية بن الحكم السُّلمى الذي دخل ذات اليوم المسجد فقام 

يُصلي خلف النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- فعطس رجلٌ بجانبه فقال له :يرحمكَ الله ... وهم يعلمون أن مثل هذا 

التشميت لايكون فى الصلاة لأنه من باب المكالمة وقد كان جائزاً في أول الإسلام.أى كان من الجائز في أول الإسلام 

أن يُكلم الآتي إلى المسجد الرجل القائم في الصلاة، فمن ذلك كان يدخل الرجل المسجد فيسأل الذي يقف بجانبه:أي 

ركعة هذه؟ يقول له مثلا:الثانية .. حتى جاء ذات يوم معاذ بن جبل -رضي الله عنه -فوجد الإمام قائما يُصلي فما تكلم 

بشيءٍ وأنما اقتدى به فلمَّا سلم الإمام قام وأتى بما فاته من الصلاة فقال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"لقد سَنَّ لكم مُعاذ 

سُنَّة ًحسنة فاتبعوها"هنا سُنَّة معاذ لكن الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- أقره.

وكان من ذلك أيضا أن الرجل كان إذا أتى الرجل يُصلي  و سَلَمَ عليه ردَّ عليه السلام لفظاً ولم يكن أمراً منكراً فى 

أول الإسلام إلى أن رُفِعَ هذا الحُكم وعُدِّل برد السلام إشارة ونُسِخَ رده لفظاً: وذلك حينما جاء عبد الله بن مسعود من 

الحبشة فلقي النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- وهو يُصلي فقال:السلام عليكم يا رسول الله, قال فما رد عليَّ السلام إنما 

أشار برأسه قال ابن مسعود:فأخذني ما قرُبَ وما بَعُدَ -يعني من التفكير قال: فلما قضى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه 

وآله وسلم-الصلاة قال:"إنَّ اللهَ يُحدث في أمره -أي في دينه - مايشاء وإن مما أحدث ألا كلام في الصلاة".

 فمعاوية بن الحكم السُلمى قد طرق سمعه الحكم السالف؛ فحينما عطس الرجل بجانبه قال له: يرحمك الله وهو 

يُصلي ، أما الذين من حوله فكانوا يعلمون أن تبادل الكلام فىيالصلاة لايجوز فنظروا إليه بأطراف أعينهم مُسكتين له 

ولكنه ازداد ثورة وغضباً فقال وهو في الصلاة -رفع عقيرته وهو في الصلاة قائلاً : واثكل أمياه !!! مالكم تنظرون 

إلى؟!! تعبير عربي يعنى دفنتني أمي ، قال:فأخذوا  يضربون  بأيديهم على أفخاذهم تسكيتاً له 

قال فلما قضى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-الصلاة والشاهد هنا: أقبل إليّ رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-قال: 

فواللهِ ماقهرني ولاكرهني ولاضربني ولاشتمني وإنما قال لي:"إن هذه الصلاة لايصلح فيها شيء من كلام الناس إنما 

هي تسبيح وتكبير وتحميد"ولم يأمره بإعادة الصلاة.  


  وهذاحكم شرعي ؛ أخذ من هذا الحديث علماء الشافعية:أن المُصلي إذا تكلم في صلاته ساهياً أو ناسياً أو جاهلا ؛ فصلاته صحيحة. 

من هنا يتبين أن الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام -كان يأمر بالأسلوب الحسن والحكيم في التعليم وكان هو سيد 

المعلمين الذين يسلكون هذه الأساليب الحسنة لهذا قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:يسروا ولاتُعسِروا تأكيداً منه لقاعدة 

شرعية هامة ألا وهي: "إن الإسلام بُنِي على اليُسر لا على العسر".{يُريدُ اللهُ بكمُ اليُسر ولايُريد بكم العُسر}وقال:{وماجَعَلَ عليكم في الدين من حرج} 

لذلك كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-يغتنم المناسبة تلو المناسبة ليُأكد هذه القاعدة ويُثبتها في أذهان 

أصحابه.فمثلا حينما أرسلَ معاذاً وأبا موسى الأشعري إلى اليمن قال:"إذهبا وتطاوعا ويسِّرا ولا تُعسِّرا" فيخص 

بهذا التذكير خواص الناس كأبي موسى ومُعاذ حينما أرسلهما إلى اليمن.

وتأكيداً لهذا كان منطلق الرسول -عليه السلام- في حياته فقد قالت السيدة عائشة - رضي الله عنها -:"ما خُيَّرَ رسول 

الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بين أمرين إلا اختار أيسرهما" ومن هنا نفهم أن الذين يتشددون في الدين بأفكارهم 

يُخالفون هذه القاعدة الإسلامية العظيمة وهوأن:
     الأصل في الدين هو التيسير وليس التعسير. 


 قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"وإذا غضب أحدكم فليسكت" أى لا يتجاوب مع ثورته الغضبية فيتكلم من الكلام ما يؤذي به الذي كان سببَ إغضابه كما وقع لعمر مع حذيفة.                                                                      

وجاء في الحديث الصحيح:أن رجلا جاء إلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -فقال له:أوصِني 

يا رسول الله فقال:"لاتغضب" قال:أوصني قال: لاتغضب قال:فرأيتُ الخيرَ كله فى ترك الغضب).

فهنيئاً لمن استجاب لأمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فبذلك يحيى في الدنيا حياة طيبة كما قال 

ربنا-تبارك وتعالى-:  {ياأيها الذين آمنوا استجيبوا لله وللرسولِ إذا دعاكم لِما يُحييكم}

 فالرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام -يدعونا دائما وأبداً للأخذ بمكارم الأخلاق التي فيها حياة المتمسك 

بها حياة طيبة في الدنيا قبل الآخرة وعلى العكس من ذلك الذي لايأخذ بتعاليم الرسول -عليه الصلاة 

والسلام- يعيش في حياته ضنكاً. وقد كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-لا يثأر لنفسه وإنما إذا 

انتهكت محارم الله لم يقف شيء أمام غضبه.



يتبع .

----------


## أم هانئ

108-باب:الانبساط إلى الناس    


يعني معاملة الناس برحابة الصدر وبالهشاشة والبش في وجوههم.

*عن عطاء بن يسار قال:(لقيتُ عبدَ الله بن عمرو بن العاص فقلتُ:أخبرني عن صفة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-في التوراة)

عطاء بن يسار تابعي مشهور يسألُ عبد الله صحابي مشهور.

قال:(فقال:أجل والله! إنه لموصوف في التوراة ببعض صفته في القرآن { ياأيها الرسول إنَّا أرسلناك شاهِداً ومبشراً 

ونذيراً} هذه الآية فى سورة الأحزاب. جاءت هذه الصفات جاء وصف الرسول- عليه الصلاة والسلام-بها في التوراة.

{ياأيها النبي إنا أرسلناك شاهدِاً ومبشِراً ونذيراً} جاء هذا في التوراة وجاء عطفاً عليها"وحرزًا للأميين,أنتَ عبدي 

ورسولي ,سميتُكَ المتوكل ليس بفظٍ ولاغليظٍ ولاصخَّابٍ في الأسواق ولا يدفع بالسيئةِ السيئةَ ولكن يعفو ويغفر,ولن 

يقبضه اللهُ-تعالى-حتى يقيم به الملة العوجاء بأن يقولوا:لا إله إلا الله ويفتحوا بها أعيناً عمياً وآذانا صُماً وقلوباً غلفاً) 

هذه الأوصاف مما وصف بها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - في التوراة كبيان لليهود وللنصارى بأنه سيأتي 

من بعدهم رجلٌ هو أحمد بن عبد الله - عليه الصلاة والسلام -.                                                         

  الله - عزوجل - وصف الرسول قبل بعثته لأهل الكتاب حتى إذا أدركوا بعثته ووجدوا تلك الأوصاف مُتحققة فيه 

؛آمنوا به فإذا لم يؤمنوا به فقد كفروا لأن الحجَّة قد قامت عليهم بهذه الصفات التي تقدمت مجئ الرسول والتي أوحى 

بها ربنا- تبارك وتعالى-إلى موسى -عليه السلام- في التوراة ، فجاء وصفه  -عليه الصلاة والسلام- بهذه الصفات.                                                      

 الصفات الثلاثة الأولى مذكورة في كتابنا : {ياأيها النبي إنا أرسلناك  شاهداً ومبشراً ونذيراً}.                                                                      

 = مامعنى: شاهدًا ومبشرًا ونذيرًا  ؟

 شاهداً أي لله -عز و جل- بالألوهية وشاهداً على الناس يوم القيامة كما يُشير إلى ذلك الآية 

الكريمة:{فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمةٍ بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاءِ شهيداً} فشاهد لله بالوحدانية وشاهد 

على أمتك بصورة عامة وعلى قومك بصورة خاصة بأنك دعوتهم إلى عبادة الله وحده.ولهذا لما أمر 

رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- بعض أصحابه أبي بن كعب أوابن مسعود والراجح أنه ابن 

مسعود أمره أن يقرأ قال:"اقرأ عليَّ القرآن" قال:يارسول الله أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل؟ قال:فإني أحب 

أن أسمعه من غيري, فقرأ حتى بَلَغَ هذه الأية {فكيف إذا جئنا..} قال:كان عبد الله بن مسعود يقرأ 

رامياً ببصره إلى الأرض أدباً في التلاوة وأدباً في الجلوس بين يدي الرسول - عليه الصلاة والسلام- 

قال:فلما وصلتُ إلى هذه الآية"وجئنا بك"رفعتُ بصري وإذا برسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم - عيناه 

تدمعان"لأنه سيشهد على قومه بما شهد منهم من عصيان ومن طغيان فهذا شيء يحزن له رسول 

الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- فلما تذكر ذلك بكى لأنه لابد أن يؤدي الشهادة.  

وبشيرا : للمؤمنين بالنعيم المقيم

ونذيراً :  للكافرين بالعذاب الأليم.


=وفى التوراة زاد في وصف الرسول - عله الصلاة والسلام- فقال:

"وحرزاً للأميين" أي وحصناً حصيناً للأميين.هذا من جملة الأنباء الغيبية لأن التوراة نزل ولا يعرف 

المُنزل عليهم من اليهود مَنْ هم المقصودون بالأميين؟

فنبأهم ربنا بطريق كتابه التوراة بأن هذا النبي الكريم بأنه حرز للأميين الذين لايقرَؤن وفي هذا دلالة 

على أن هذا النبي سوف يُبعث من غير اليهود والنصارى لأن اليهود والنصارى لم يكونوا 

أميين.والأميون إنما هم العرب الذين قال الله:{وهو الذى بَعَثَ فى الأميينَ رسولاً منهم}.   

  وقد عاشوا وليس لهم دولة قائمة,عاشوا قبائل شتى وطرائق قددا يقتل بعضهم بعضاً ظلماً بدون إثم 

ولاحرج فقد كان الروم يستعبدونهم وكان الفرس يستعبدونهم فلما جاء الإسلام بطريق محمد- عليه 

الصلاة والسلام - واستجاب له المؤمنون وهم أميون صار رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- حصناً 

لهم فلم يستطع بعد ذلك أن يستعبدهم الروم ولا الفرس بل انقلبت الآية فجعل اللهُ كلمة هؤلاء المؤمنين 

الأميين هي العليا وجعل كلمة الكفار الذين هم فارس والروم يومئذٍ السُفلى .

فإلى هذه الحقائق تُشير هذه الكلمة الوجيزة التي كانت وحياً من السماء إلى موسى -عليه السلام-فى كتابه التوراة.

فقالت:وحرزاً للأميين أي:رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- يكون حصناً حصيناً  لأصحابه المؤمنين به وهم من الأميين.                        

 وخاطب الله-عزوجل- نبيه كما جاء في التوراة: "أنتَ عبدي ورسولي" أنتَ عبدي في هذا تشريفٌ 

للرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- ولذلك لما ذكر الله -عز و جل في سورة الإسراء في مطلعها أنَّ اللهَ 

أسرى به - عليه السلام - فقال:{سُبحان الذى أسرى بعبده} ماقال سبحان الذي أسرى بمحمد لأن في 

هذه التسمية وصف لا تشريف 

 ورسولي أرسلك إلى الناس جميعاً وكافة ورحمة للعالمين.                    

وسميتك المتوكل من أسماء الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام -المتوكل على الله ،  والتوكل:هو الاعتماد 

على الله -عزوجل- ولكن التوكل صفة قلبية وليس لها علاقة بأعمال الجوارح.أي أن التوكل على الله 

والاعتماد عليه لا يُنافي الأخذ بالأسباب الموصلة إلى المسببات خلافاً لما يتوهم بعض الناس خاصة 

منهم الصوفية الغلاة الذين يظن أحدهم أن من تمام التوكل على الله ترك الأخذ بالأسباب وهذا ليس 

بصحيح.بل هذا خِلاف ماأمرالله -تبارك وتعالى- في كتابه وبيَّنه رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

  ففي كتاب الله: {هوالذي جَعَلَ لكم الأرضَ ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها وكُلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور}

لم يقل لاتمشوا في الأرض وأنا أضمن لكم الرزق.  الأرض ذلولاً يمتنّ الله على عباده حيث يُيسرلهم 

الانطلاق في الأرض فجعلها ذلولاً أي مُهيأة مخضعة لينطلق الإنسان بيسر فيسعى لكسب رزقه المدخر 

له عند ربه. وما يتوهمه بعض الناس من أنَّ هناك بعض الأحاديث التى يتوهمون أن فيها ما يُقرر 

خلاف ما أفادته هذه الآية أي أن يتكل الإنسان على الرزق المكتوب في الغيب ولا يتعاطى 

الأسباب، فذلك وهمٌ مجرد.

من ذلك استدلال بعضهم بالحديث الصحيح:"لو توكلتم على الله حق التوكل لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير 

تغدو خِماصا وتروح بِطاناً" يفهمون من هذا الحديث أن الإنسان لو توكل على الله حق التوكل لرزقه 

اللهُ دون أن يتعاطى الأسباب بينما الحديث يتضمن خلاف ذلك.لأن الحديث لما ضرب المثل بالطير 

ماقال:تمكث في أوكارها ويأتيها رزقها من ربها,إنما قال: تغدو: تذهب فى الغدوة في الصباح 

المبكر.خِماصاً: يعني بطونها خاوية ثم تروح مساءً وبطونها ممتلئة من رزق ربها.

 فالحديث يدل على أن من تمام التوكل على الله -عزوجل- الأخذ بالأسباب حتى الطير يعرف أن طريق 

طلبه للرزق ليس أن يقبع في عشه ويقول كما يقول جُهَّال المسلمين :وفي السماء رزقكم وما 

توعدون.هذا صحيح لكن هذا الرزق الذي في السماء هل يأتيكَ دون أن تطرق بابه؟ الجواب:لا.

فالتوكل على الله -عزوجل- لا يُنافي الأخذ بالأسباب وهكذا كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-الذي 

سماه اللهُ المتوكل فهو لم يدع الأخذ بالأسباب.

لذلك قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"بُعثتُ بين يدي الساعة بالسيف حتى يُعبد الله وحده لاشريك له وجُعِلَ 

رزقى تحت ظل رمحي" هذا سبب من أشرف الأسباب ألا وهو أن النبي-عليه السلام- كان يقاتل فى 

سبيل الله الكفار وقد جَعَلَ الله له الخُمس فكان ذلك سببا لطلب الرزق.فكان يقول في تمام 

الحديث:"وجُعِلَ الذل والصغار على مَنْ خالف أمرى ومَنْ تشَبَهَ بقوم فهو منهم".


يتبع

----------


## أم هانئ

الأسئلة 




  س1:-عن بريدة قال:قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"نهيتكم عن زيارة القبور فزوروها ونهيتكم عن لحوم الأضاحى فوق ثلاث فأمسِكوا مابدا لكم ونهيتكم عن النبيذ إلا في سقاءٍ فاشربوا في الأسقية كلها ولا تشربوا مُسكِراً".رواه مسلم. نرجو شرح الحديث.   


ج:-نهيتكم عن زيارة القبور فزوروها كان الرسول-عليه السلام- قد نهى المسلمين في أول الإسلام نساءً ورجالاً عن 

زيارة القبور وذلك من باب سد الذريعة لأنهم كانوا حديثي عهدٍ بالإسلام وقريبي عهدٍ بالشرك فخشي -عليه الصلاة 

والسلام-أنه إذا أذن لهم بزيارة القبور أن يفعلوا عندها من الشركيات والوثنيات ماكانوا يفعلونه قبل البعثة في 

الجاهلية ،  وبعد أن مضى ما شاء الله من الزمن حتى تمكن الإيمان في قلوبهم وعرفوا مايجب الإتيان به إذا زاروا 

القبور أذِنَ لهم -عليه الصلاة والسلام- إذناً عاماً للرجال والنساء على القول الصحيح فقال:"كنتُ نهيتكم عن زيارة 

القبور ألا فزوروها"، وبيَّنَ في أحاديث أخرى الحكمة من زيارة القبور فقال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"فإنها تذكركم 

الآخرة" فلاشك أن النساء بحاجة إلى أن يتذكرن الآخرة كالرجال إن لم نَقُل هن أحوج إلى ذلك من الرجال ؛ لذلك 

حصر الإذن بزيارة القبور للرجال دون النساء مع أنه مُخالف لأحاديث صحيحة فهو في الوقت نفسه يُنافي الحكمة 

وهي تذكّر الآخرة : فالنساء كما قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: "شقائق الرجال"فهن بحاجة لتذكر الآخرة ،  فيجوز 

للرجال والنساء زيارة القبور لكن بشرط أن تكون الزيارة شرعية فلا يجوز مثلا للرجال أن يتخذوا المقبرة مقهىً ، 

ومن تمام زيارة القبور أن يُسلم الزائر على المزور السلام الذي شرعه الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام-ألا وهو: 

"السلام عليكم أهل الديار من المؤمنين والمسلمين وإنَّا إن شاءَ اللهُ بكم لاحِقون,أنتم لنا فرط ونحن لكم تبع ,نسأل 

الله لنا ولكم العافية اللهم اغفر لهم اللهم ارحمهم".


كذلك النساء يزرن القبور لتذكر الآخرة والسلام على الميت.أما أن يزرن المقابر متبرجاتٍ بزينةٍ ويجلسن ويتحدثن 

ويصحن ويَنِحنَّ؛ فكل هذا يجعل الزيارة مُحرمة.                                                  

و من آداب الزيارة:-  أن الذي يريد المرور بين القبور لابد أن يمشى حافيا ذلك لأن النبى -صلى الله عليه وآله 

وسلم- رأى رجلا يمشي بين القبور بنعليه فقال:"ياصاحب السبتتين إخلع نعليك" السبتية هى النعل الذي لا شعر 

فيها. أى إذا كنت مضطرا أن تمشي بين القبور فمن احترامك للقبور ألا تطأها بنعالك وإلا فليقتصر على السلام من 

بعيد.                                                           

-  ونهيتكم عن لحوم الأضاحي فوق ثلاث فأمسكوا مابدا لكم من جملة الأحكام التى كانت في أول الإسلام أنه لا يجوز 

للمُضحِّي أن يدخِّر لحم أضحيته إلا ثلاث أيام فقط  فإذا دخل اليوم الرابع يجب صرف ما بقي عنده من الأضحية.وكان 

هذا الحكم لأمرٍ قد طرأ,فقد جاء في"صحيح"مسلم من حديث السيدة عائشة قالت: دفَّت دافة من الأعراب فى 

المدينة -يعني جاء طائفة من الأعراب الفقراء مُهاجرين إلى المدينة فهم بحاجة إلى طعام وكان الوقت وقت عيد 

الأضحى فقال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"لاتدخروا لحوم الأضاحي فوق ثلاث"  ليضطر المُضحي إلى أن يصرف هذا 

اللحم إلى هذه الدافة. لكن الدافة إما رجعت وهى غنية وإما استقرت في المدينة وقد أغناها الله - عزوجل -من فضله 

بواسطة المسلمين فزالت العلة التي من أجلها نهى الرسول-عليه السلام-من ادخار لحوم الأضاحى ، فأمسِكوا ما بدا 

لكم يعني ادخروا ماشئتم لكن لا تنسوا على كل حال حق الفقراء في الأضاحي.                                                 

وجاء في الحديث الصحيح:أن المضحين إذا ضحوا يوم العيد يُؤمرون بثلاثة أشياء:"فكلوا وتصدقوا وادخروا".   

- ونهيتكم عن النبيذ في الأسقاء فاشربوا في الأسقية كلها ولا تشربوا مسكراً
 هذا كان في أول الإسلام حيث كانوا حديثي عهد بتعاطي المُسْكرات فلما حَرَمَ اللهُ عليهم الخمر تحريماً عاماً من أي 

شيء كان هذا الخمر متخذاً ، فمن باب سد الذريعة نهاهم الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-أن ينتبذوا في بعض أنواع 

الأسقية التي تساعد على تخمر النبيذ ثم أباح الانتباذ بعد ذلك في كل سقاء وبقي النهي عن المسكر فقط .


س2:-عن عائشة قالت:"كنتُ أدخل بيتي الذي فيه رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأبي واضع ثوبي وأقول إنما هوزوجي وأبي ,فلما دُفِن عمر-رضى الله عنه -مادخلته إلا وأنا مسدولة عليَّ ثيابي حياءً من عمر" رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح هل الأموات يرون الأحياء عند زيارة القبور حتى تقول عائشة هذا؟


ج:-الأموات لايرون الأحياء وبينهم وبين الناس في الدنيا برزخا كما في القرآن إلى يوم يُبعثون فلا صلة بين الأموات 

والأحياء. ولا علم للأموات بما يجري للأحياء.أما هذه القصة التي تتحدث عنها السيدة عائشة فهي من الأمور إما ان 

يُقال:إنه رأي للسيدة عائشة, وإما أن يكون هذا حُكمٌ خاصٌ بعمر بن الخطاب على اعتبار أنه من الخلفاء الراشدين 

وأنه قُتِل غدراً من المجوسى اللعين. فعائشة - رضي الله عنها - تقول:أنها كانت تدخل الحجرة التي كانت حجرتها في 

عهد الرسول -عليه السلام-.وفي هذه الحجرة دُفن الرسول -عليه السلام- ودُفِنَ أبوها فكانت باعتبارها في بيتها 

رافعة خمارها آخذة حريتها ، فلما دُفِن عمر وهو غريب صارت لا تدخل الغرفة إلا بخمارها قالت:حياءً من عمر.

فهل الأموات يرون؟ هى احتجبت من باب أحد شيئين:

1-إما أنها تظن أن عمر بصورة خاصة لأنه شهيد ومن الخلفاء الراشدين يجوز أن يكون له هذا الانطلاق وهذه 

الرؤيا الخاصة فهي تضع الخمار لكي لا يراها عمر.                                                 

  2-الاحتمال الثاني وهو الأرجح أن هذا أمرٌ رمزي, و هي لا تعتقد أن عمر يراها وإنما مادام الرجل دُفن في بيتها 

فهي ترى من الآداب الشكلية؛أن تختمر وأن لا ترفع الخمار.                                             

  ومما يؤيد الوجه الثاني أنها لو كانت تعتقد أن عمر يراها ؛ لما   اقتصرت  على وضع الخمار لأن أمهات المؤمنين 

بعد أن فُرضَ عليهن الحجاب لم ير الرجل الغريب وجه إحداهن إطلاقاً لأن نساء الرسول كان من الواجب عليهن أن 

يسترن وجوهن. فهذا مجرد أدب من السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها - فى ذلك المكان الذي دُفن فيه عمر .



                                                                                      انتهى  - بفضل الله -  الشريط العاشر .

 يتبـــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط الحادي عشر   


** تابع باب الانبساط إلى الناس  


 تتمة الحديث:" ليس بفظٍ ولا غليظٍ  ولاصخَّابٍ في الأسواق, ولا يدفع بالسيئةِ السيئة َولكن يعفو ويغفر,ولن يقبضه 

الله تعالى حتى يُقيم به الملة العوجاء بأن يقولوا:لاإله إلا الله و يفتحوا بها أعيناً عمياً وآذانا صُمَّاً وقلوباً غُلفاً"                                              


  - ليس بفظٍ ولا غليظٍ ولاصخابٍ في الأسواق :

قال تعالى:{ولو كُنتَ فظاً غليظَ القلبِ لانفضوا من حَولِكَ}. هذه الصفة أن الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام - لم يكن 

فظاً غليظَ القلب هو أمرٌ طبيعي أن يكون كذلك مادام أنه وُصِفَ في القرآن بقول الله: {وإنكَ لعلى خُلقٍ عظيم} فليس 

من الأخلاق الكريمة أن يكون المسلم المُقتدي برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فظاً غليظاً لأنه لو كان كذلك 

لنفر الناس وانفضوا من حوله لذلك قال تعالى مُخبراً عن هذه الحقيقة التي عليها رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله 

وسلم- وهي أنه كان رقيق القلب رحيما رفيقاً بأصحابه بل وحتى في بعض الأحيان بأعدائه. 

 وقد جاء يهودي للنبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وهو في مجلسه في بيته فسَلَمَ عليه سلاما بالتعبير العامِّي ملغوم 

ضمنه الطعن فيه حيث قال:السام عليك يا رسول الله -السام هو الموت - وبديهي أن لا يخفى ذلك على رسول الله - 

صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فقال له: "وعليك"ولكن السيدة عائشة – رضي الله عنها- التي سمعت قولهم وتنبهت لما 

قصدوا إليه لم تملك نفسها بل اندفعت لتقول:وعليك السام واللعنة والغضب.ثم لمّا انصرف اليهودي عن مجلس 

الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- التفت إليها قائلاً:"ياعائشة ماكان الرفق فى شىءٍ إلا زانه وما كان الغضب في 

شيءٍ إلا شانه"  قالت: يا رسول الله ألم تسمع ما قال؟

 قال:"ألم تسمعي ما قلتُ؟ لقد أجبته بقولي:وعليكم,

فإن كان قصد فقد أعلمناه أنَّا مُنتبهون وإن كان لم يعن فقد أجبناه بدون اعتداء".                                    

 فهذا أثر من آثار الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام-أنه لم يكن فظاً ولا غليظاً حتى مع الكفار الذين كان لهم ميثاق؛ 

فأولى أن لا يكون مع أصحابه فظاً ولاغليظاً.                                                                     


 = ولاصخَّابٍ فى الأسواق : 

 فمعنى ذلك أنَّ الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- كان في منتهى الهدوء فكان بعيداً عن أخلاق السوقة والباعة الذين 

يرفعون أصواتهم في الأسواق فالصخب:هو رفع الصوت بشدة. فلم يكن الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- كذلك إنما 

كان رقيقاً ناعماً مهذباً.                                                                         


= ولايدفع بالسيئةِ السيئة : 

أي أن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-كان يغلب عليه أنه إن أساء إليه أحد؛ 

لم يُقابل السيئة بالسيئة وإنِّما يُقابل السيئة بالحسنة ويعفو ويصفح.                                              

ومن الأمثلة على ويعفو ويغفر: قصة ذلك المشرك الذي تتبع النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-في بعض أسفاره 

حتى وجد منه خلوة وابتعاداً عن أصحابه في البرية فوجده وقد عَلَقَ سيفه على شجرة ثم وضَعَ رأسَهُ فنام فسارع إلى 

السيف فأخرجه من غمده ثم أيقظه ثم قال له وقد أشهر سيفه: مَنْ يُجيرك مني ؟

فقال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"الله" 

فسقط السيف من يد ذلك المُشرك من رهبته وخوفه من مُناداة الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- لربه وسرعان ما أخذ 

الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- السيف بيده وقال له:"مَنْ يُجيرك مني ؟"

فطلبَ المشرك منه أن يعفو عنه فأطلقه ولستُ استحضر أن المشرك آمن. 


= ولن يقبضه اللهُ حتى يُقيم به الملة العوجاء :

 لن يتوفى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- حتى يُقيم الملة العوجاء. والمقصود بالملة:هي ملة إبراهيم -عليه 

السلام-ولكن وصفها بأنها عوجاء باعتبار ما دخل عليها وما طرأ فيها من التغيير والتبديل لا منه إبراهيم-عليه 

السلام- فقد كان أمة قانتاً مُوحِداً داعِياً إلى اللهِ كما أمره اللهُ وإنما الناس بعد إبراهيم إعوجوا وانحرفوا عن مِلته 

ومع الزمن أصبح الناس يتوهمون أن ماهُم فيه من الاعوجاج والانحراف عن ملة إبراهيم إنما هي الملة المستقيمة 

كماهو الشأن اليوم بالنسبة لكثير من المسلمين الذين يعبدون الله - تبارك وتعالى- بأمورٍ ليست من الإسلام ولكنَّ الله 

تعهد بهذا الدين بالمحافظة عليه كما قال ربنا- تبارك وتعالى-: {إنَّا نحنُ نزَّلنا الذكرَ وإنَّا لهُ لحافظون}

  فالله -عزوجل- لاشك أنه موفي بهذا العهد فلا يزال الشرع كما كان في عهد الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام 

-محفوظاً ما بين دفتي القرآن وكتب السُنَّة الصحيحة. أما قبل الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-فقد أصاب الملة 

الإبراهيمية إعوجاج لم يبق مجال لأحد أن يعرف الاستقامة التي كانت في ملة إبراهيم حينما بُعث بها.

لذلك فقد قيّضَ اللهُ لملة إبراهيم أن يُقيمها رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وأخبرَ اللهُ في التوراة بأنه إذا بَعَثَ 

محمداً-عليه الصلاة والسلام -فإنه سوف يُبارك في عمره فلا يقبضه إليه إلا بعد أن يُقيم الملة الإبراهيمية التي ادْخِلَ 

فيها ما ليس منها فأصبحت ملة عوجاء.                                          


  مثال:- كيف أصبحت ملة إبراهيم عوجاء بسبب ما أدخله الناس بجهلهم في هذه الملة السمحاء؟ 

 كلنا يعلم أن الذي بنى الكعبة الشريفة إنما هو إبراهيم -عليه السلام- وهو الذي دعا الناس للذهاب إلى الحج إلى 

بيت الله الحرام وأنه هو الذي سنَّ الطواف حول الكعبة وبين الصفا والمروة فلبث الناسُ ما شاء اللهُ - تبارك وتعالى- 

من سنين يُحافظون على سُنَّة إبراهيم -عليه السلام- في الحج والمناسك.ثم عرض لهذه المناسك شيء كبير من 

الانحراف.من اوضح ذلك أن الأصنام بدأت تتسرب إلى بيت الله الحرام بسبب انحراف الناس عن عبادة الله وتوحيده 

كما دعا إبراهيم -عليه السلام- إليه فجلبوا الأصنام من الروم إلى مكة ووُضِعت على ظهر البيت الحرام مع أن 

المساجد كما قال تعالى:{وأنَّ المساجدَللهِ فلا تدعوا مع اللهِ أحداً}وأفضل المساجد على وجه الأرض هو المسجد 

الحرام.ومع ذلك وُضِعت الأصنام على ظهر بيت الله الحرام وعُبدت من دون الله. فهذا أعظم البدع والضلالات التي 

دخلت في دين إبراهيم وفي بيت الله الحرام ومن ذلك أن الطوافين حول الكعبة سَوَّلَ الشيطان إليهم بأنه أتقى لهم عند 

الله أن يطوف الطائف منهم حول الكعبة عارياً لا فرق عندهم بين النساء والرجال.فهذا من الانحراف الخطير الذي 

أصاب ملة إبراهيم -عليه السلام- خاصة في بيت الله الحرام.ولقد كانت المرأة حين ما تدخل الطواف حول الكعبة تُلقي 

ثيابها.لماذا سَوَّلَ الشيطان لهؤلاء الأقوام أن يطوفوا حول البيت عراة نساءً ورجالاً؟ لقد سول لهم استحسان الطواف 

حول الكعبة عراة بدعوى أنه لا يليق بالطائف أن يطوف حول الكعبة في ثيابٍ عصى الله فيها وكانت غفلتهم شديدة 

لأن هذه الثياب يُمكن غسلها أو تغييرها لكن ماذكرهم الشيطان أنه لاي ليق الطواف بالبيت الحرام بقلبٍ عصى الله .

فجاءت السُنَّة تعاكس دعوة الشيطان فبينت في القرآن:{خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد} نزلت بخصوص الطواف حول 

الكعبة عارياً نزلت لإبطال هذه العادة الجاهلية التى خالفوا فيها ملة إبراهيم -عليه السلام- فقال تعالى:{خذوا زينتكم 

عند كل مسجد} أي استروا عوراتكم إذا طفتم وإذا دخلتم أي مسجد من مساجد الله في الأرض.وكان من السُنَّة أن 

المسلم إذا عزم على الحج أن يتطهر من أدرانه ومن الآثام والذنوب وأن يتوب إلى ربه -تبارك وتعالى -إذا كان يريد 

أن يكون حجه مقبولاً مبروراً فقال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"مَنْ حجَّ البيت فلم يرفث ولم يفسق خرج من ذنوبه كيوم 

ولدته أمه"فأمر -عليه الصلاة والسلام- بهذا الأمر الهام قبل كل شيء قبل تغيير الثياب أن يُطهرالإنسان نفسه من 

ذنوبه وآثامه حتى إذا حج إلى بيت ربه رجع كيوم ولدته خالياً من ذنوبه. بعد ذلك أمر الرسول -عليه الصلاة 

والسلام - في المرتبة الثانية أمر كل حاج إذا أحرم بالحج أن ينزع ثيابه ولو كانت نظيفة وأن يلبس إزاراً ورداءً هذا 

من تمام التهيؤ للذهاب إلى بيت الله الحرام.


يتبع .

----------


## أم هانئ

= يقيم الملة العوجاء 

يُقيم:أي يُقوِّم الملة:هي ملة إبراهيم -عليه السلام- ليست بطبيعتها عوجاء وإنما عرض لها 

العوج بما أدخل الناس فيها من خرافات فلم يقبض الله نبيه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- حتى أطاح بالأصنام 

من الكعبة وذلك يوم فتح مكة فكان يطعن بمخصرته"عصاة في  يده" على كل صنم ويقرأ قوله تعالى:

 {وَقُل جَاءَ الحقُ وزَهَقَ الباطلُ إنَّ الباطلَ كان زَهوقاً} حتى لم يبق على ظهر الكعبة صنم وأصبحت 

العبادة لله وحده لاشريك له. فالله - عزوجل - بَعَثَ الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- ليُقيم الملة العوجاء

 فما مات إلا وقد قام بهذا الواجب مصداقاً لقول الله -تبارك وتعالى-:

{ياأيها الرسول بَلِغ ماأنزِلَ إليكَ من ربك وإن لم تفعل فمابلَّغتَ رسالته واللهُ يَعصمك من الناس} 

 فقد غفر الله له وعصمه من الناس حتى أقام الملّة الحنيفية بعد ما أصابها الإعوجاج من كل ناحية.

ولقد بيَّنَ في هذه الجملة كيف يقيم الملّة العوجاء فقال:"بأن يقولوا:لا إله إلا الله"  

 -فى هذه الفقرة تنبيهٌ عظيمٌ جداً إلى أهمية شهادة التوحيد في الإسلام.إنما تكون إقامة الملّة التي انحرفت

 وانحرف فيها الناس عن الجادة أول ما تكون بأن يقولوا:لاإله إلا الله. ومن البديهي أنه ليس المقصود من

 قوله بأن يقولوا:لا إله إلا الله أن يقولوها بألسنتهم ولمَّا يدخل معناها فى قلوبهم,ليس هذا هو المقصود وإنما 

الغرض أن يقول بلسانه هذه الجملة الطيبة وهو واعٍ لمعناها المقصود منها.

فما هو معنى لاإله إلا الله ؟ 

لأن أكثر الناس في غفلة عن معنى هذه الكلمة الطيبة والكارثة أنه قد عادت هذه الملّة إلى الإعوجاج

 في هذا الزمن وفي الذي  قبله من سنين بسبب غفلة الناس عن معنى لا إله إلا الله ومقتضياتها ولوازمها.   

 كثير من الناس يتوهمون أن معنى لا إله إلا الله:لا رب إلا الله وهذا خطأ ، ليس معنى لا إله إلا الله لا رب

 إلا الله فقط لا شك أنه لارب إلا الله ولكن الشيء المهم لفهم هذه الكلمة الطيبة هو : 

أن نفرق بين معنى الرب ومعنى الإله ؟ 

فمعنى الإله أعم وأشمل من معنى الرب.ومعنى الرب أضيق من معنى الإله. 


مثال:-  من اعتقد بأن محمداً نبي الله  فهذا صحيح فمحمد نبي الله ولكن لا يتم إيمانه حتى يعتقد أن 

محمداً رسولُ الله ؛ ذلك لأن كلَ رسولٍ نبي وليس كل نبي رسولا، أي أن معنى النبي أضيق من 

معنى الرسول.

أيضا إذا قيل حيوان وقيل إنسان فمعنى الحيوان أوسع من معنى الإنسان.

كل إنسان حيوان ولكن ليس كل حيوان إنسان ، فمعنى أنَّ كل حيوان إنسان خرج 

من ذلك أن تكون له حياة تشبة حياة الملائكة.

&- الفرق بين النبي والرسول:- 

 النبي:هو رجلٌ يوحى إليه من الله - تبارك وتعالى - لكن هذا الوحي ليس فيه تشريع,

نزل إليه خاصة وإنما هو بحكم برسالة وكتاب مَنْ قبله من الرسل.  

 أما الرسول: فهو نبي أرسِلَ للناس بكتاب. 

كذلك معنى الرب والإله:- 

فالرب :- هوالخالق للناس وللعالم جميعاً والمُربي لهم فهو رب العالمين 

لكن الإله:- هوالرب الذي لا يُعبد سواه.

فمن اعتقد بأن الرب هو خالق هذه السموات ؛ هذه عقيدة صحيحة لكنها لاتكفي فلابد

 أن يضم إلى اعتقاده بأن الله هو الرب خالق السموات والأرضين لابد أن يُضيف إلى ذلك

 بأنه هوالإله المعبود بحق ليس غيره يُعبد بحق.  


  --"بأن يقولوا:لاإله إلا الله":

بأن يعتقدوا أن هذا الرب الخالق هو وحده الذي يستحق العبادة دون سواه.

فمعنى هذه الجملة لامعبود بحق فى الوجود إلا الله. 

هنا يظهر الفرق بين التوحيد والشرك ويظهر سبب كفر المشركين الأولين الذى جاء الخبر

 عنهم في القرآن الكريم بأنه: {وإذا قيل لا إله إلا الله يستكبرون}.
كان من طبيعة عقيدة المشركين أنهم يُنكرون هذه الكلمة "وإذا قيل لهم لاإله إلا الله يستكبرون"

ذلك لأنهم عرب ويفهمون أن معنى هذه الكلمة هو إبطال الآلة الأخرى التي كانوا يعبدونها من دون 

الله في الوقت الذي يعتقدون فيه أن الرب هو الخالق المربي الرازق :
{ولئن سألتهم مَنْ خَلَقَ السمواتِ والأرضَ ليقولن الله} 

فهم يُوحدون الرب ولايعتقدون أن هناك خالق مع الله ،  فهم فى الربوبية موحدون 

ولكنهم في الألوهية كانوا مشركين. كانوا يعتقدون أن الخالق واحد لكن يعبدون معه آلهة أخرى

 ولذلك كانوا يستنكرون على الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- حينما يدعوهم إلى قول:

لا إله إلاالله . فالمسلم إذا قال هذه الكلمة فاهما لمعناها مؤمنا بها ؛ نجا من الخلود في النار 

وكان مصيره الجنة ( مَنْ قال لاإله إلا الله دخل الجنة )

 وأما الذي لايفهم هذه الكلمة ولايُفرق بين: لا رب إلا الله ولا إله إلا الله فهو فى الجهل بها

 كالمشركين أو أشد لأن المشركين كانوا يعلمون معنى هذه الكلمة باعتبار أن لغتهم لاتزال 

عربية سليمة.ولكنهم مع هذا العلم كانوا لا يعترفون بهذا المعنى الصحيح لأن ذلك يستدعيهم 

إلى أن يكفروا بآلهةٍ أخرى {أجَعَلَ الآلة إلها واحداً إن هذا لشيءٌ عُجاب}.

ماقالوا:أجعل الربَ واحداً ؛ لأنهم مؤمنين وكانوا متفقين مع الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

أن الربَ واحدٌ أي الخالق المربي واحد لكنهم استغربوا وتعجبوا من دعوة الرسول - صلى الله 

عليه وآله وسلم-إياهم إلى لا إله إلاالله.

من أجل ذلك حينما حضرت الوفاة عمه أبا طالب؛جاء الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- في 

آخر لحظة من حياة عمه أبي طالب ليبلغه دعوة الإسلام:شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله رحمة به

 وطمعاً في إيمانه.فجاء إليه وقال له:يا عم قُل لي كلمة أحاج بها لك عند الله - تبارك وتعالى-

وحوله كبار قريش كانوا ينهونه أن يستجيب لدعوة ابن أخيه محمد -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

فكان آخر كلمة قالها عمه أبوطالب وهو في حضرة الموت: لولا أن يُعيرني بها قومي لأقررتُ

 بها عينيك. 

مثلا:دعوة أهل القبور: يجهل أكثر المسلمين أن معنى دعاء المقبور من دون الله هو عبادة 

لهذا الميت من دون الله فالرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام - يقول:"الدُعاء هو العبادة"

نعتقد نحن أن أهم واجب على الدُعاة في هذا العصر الحاضر هو شرح عقيدة التوحيد

 قبل كل شيء.قبل أي إصلاح لابد من تفهيم المسلمين معنى هذه الكلمة الطيبة.


يتبــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الأسئلة  


س1:- ذكرتم أنه إذا غُزِىَ إقليم من العالم الإسلامي فإن الجهاد يكون فرضاً عينياً لرد العدوان,
على الرجل والمرأة سواء.أفليس الغزو الفكري في عصرنا الحديث أخطر من الغزو العادي؟ 
وألا يلزم منه أن يكون فرض الجهاد الفكري فرضاً عينياً على الرجل والمرأة سواء لمُحاربة
هذا العدو بنفس سلاحه؟ فكيف توفقون بين قيام المرأة بالدعوة وبين أن لا تكون داعية للزومها بيتها؟      

 ج:- هذا الذى يُسمى الغزو الفكري لو فرضنا أن القيام بدفعه هو فرض عين على كل مسلم ومسلمة 

فهذا الفرض المزعوم لم يأت به كل مسلم حتى يأتي دورأن يقوم به كل مسلمة.

فحين يجد السائل المسلمين من الرجال خاصة قد قاموا بواجب رد هذا الفكر الأجنبي حينذاك يسأل:

 أليس واجب على النساء أن يشتركن مع الرجال في دفع هذا الغزو؟!

 أما وأكثر الرجال اليوم لا يشتغلون بدراسة السُنَّة التي بها يُمكن فهم القرآن وبدون هذا الفهم

 لا يمكن دفع الغزو الفكرى إطلاقاً ،  إذا كانت هذه حقيقة فكيف نقول:ألا يجب على النساء 

أن يصبحن داعيات ؟ أي أن ينقلبن دعاةٍ كالرجال ويتركن بيوتهن؟ والله -عزوجل- يقول:

{ وقرن في بُيُتِكُنَّ ولاتبرجن تبرجَ الجاهلية الأولى }  علماً بأن طلب العلم باتفاق علماء المسلمين

 ليس فرضاً عينياً على كل مسلم ، وإلا لأثم جميع المسلمين إلا أفرادا قليلين منهم من العلماء.

لكن الله -عز وجل - بالمؤمنين رءوف رحيم فهو لم يفرض على كل مسلم ومسلمة أن يكون

 كل منهم عالما بالإسلام من ألفه إلى يائه وإنما أوجب على طائفة منهم أن يتفقهوا في الدين

 وأن يُبَلِغوا هم للآخرين. فكيف يُقال بأنه يجب على النساء جميعاً أن يتعلمن هذا الإسلام كله ليكونوا

 دعاة ومهاجمين لهذا الغزو؟!!

هذا انحراف في فهم الإسلام بصورة عامة أي تنحراف عن أن طلب العلم ليس واجباً عينياً

على كل مسلم.وإنما يجب على كل مسلم ما يُصحح به عقيدته هذا فرض عين كما بالنسبة للا إله إلا الله.

لوكان يجب على كل مسلم أن يكون عالما فيجب على النساء والرجال أن يعلموا معنى لا إله إلا الله 

ثم يدعو كل منهم في  دائرته الخاصة به يشرحون جميعاً هذه الكلمة لأن معرفتها والعمل بها فرض عين

 على كل مسلم. وأنا أنصح بكلمة واحدة نحن أشبه ما نكون اليوم بالزمن الذي أشار إليه القرآن الكريم حينما قال: 

{ ياأيها الذين آمنواعليكم أنفسكم لايضركم مَنْ ضل إذا اهتديتم } 

ومعنى هذه الآية أن على المسلم أن يتعلم ويعرف المعروف فيأمر به ويعرف المنكر فينهى عنه

 فإذا وَجَدَ قلوباً غلفاً وآذاناً صماً وأعيناً عمياً ؛ فلا يهمه ذلك فعليه نفسه.




س2:-قرأتُ في كتاب"فتح العبدي مُختصر الزبيدي"حديث أنس بن مالك:أن الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام-قال بما معناه:"إذا سببتُ شخصاً أو شتمته فلتكن له كفارة يوم القيامة" فكيف ذلك ولم يكن فظاً وكان على خُلقِ كريم؟


ج:- الرسول - عليه الصلاة والسلام - وإن كان أفضل البشر فهو لا مخرج عن طبيعته البشرية

 فهذه الطبيعة البشرية تغلب عليه في نادر أحواله فقد يتوجه في طريقةٍ مستعجلة بكلمة يجرح بها 

شعور إنسان لديه لكنه ليس كأمثالنا مطلقاً لأننا نسبّ المسلم ونتّهمه بما ليس فيه ثم لا نبالي 

أما الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- فسرعان ما ينتبه أنّه تكلّم بهذه الكلمة التي كان من الأفضل 

أن لايتكلم بها. لقد عاش-عليه الصلاة والسلام- ثلاثا وستين سنة فلو استقصيت مثل هذه الكلمات 

التي توجه بها الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام -إلى بعض الناس وهم ليسوا أهلاً  لها لربما لم تبلغ 

عشر كلمات ؛ فهذا لايخل بمقامه -عليه الصلاة والسلام - ولا بنبوته ولا برسالته ما دام أنه بشر 

بنص القرآن: {قل إنما أنا بشرٌمثلكم} ولكن يجب أن لا نأخذ طرفا من هذا 

الحديث أي نتساءل كيف صَدَرَ من الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام-أنّ سبَّ إنسانا بغير حق؟ 

وإنّما يجب أن نأخذ تمام الحديث ؛ فمن صفاته لا يتبع السيئة السيئة ولكن يعفو ويغفر

 فالرسول -عليه السلام- كان حينما يسبّ إنساناً وهو غير أهل لهذه المسبّة كان يرفع يديه إلى ربه

- تبارك وتعالى - فيقول:"أيما رجل سببته أو لعنته وهو ليس لها بأهل فاجعلها مغفرة له وزكاة

 ورحمة  يوم القيامة" فهذه حسنة قضت تلك السيئة.

لذلك ما في استنكار في هذا إلا حينما ننظر إلى الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- نظرة شعرية 

خيالية يعني نتصور أنه ليس بشراً وأنه كملائكة الرحمن: {لايعصون الله ماأمره ويفعلون مايؤمرون}

حينما ننظر للرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام -هذه النظرة الشعرية الخيالية يرد الاستشكال

 أما حينما ننظر إليه بعين الواقع أنه بشر مصطفى مختار عند الله وأن كونه بشر مصطفى 

لا يُنافي أن تصدر منه بعض الأخطاء ؛ ومن أجل ذلك قال تعالى -:

{إنَّا فتحنا لك فتحاً مُبيناً ليغفر الله لك ما تقدمَ من ذنبك وما تأخر} .

هل يصح أن يُقال في حق الملائكة أن الله غفر لهم ما تقدم وما تأخر؟!!

 لا ... لأن الله فطر الملائكة على أنهم لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم 

أمّا البشر بما فيهم سيد البشر-عليه الصلاة والسلام- فلم يُفطر على الطاعة

 وإنّما فُطر على الجهاد فى سبيل الطاعة فهو بحق سيد المجاهدين.




 س3:- يُقال أن الإسلام انتشر بالسيف فهل هذا صحيح ؟ وإذا كان لا فكيف الفتوحات ؟  

 ج:- قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام:"بُعثتُ بين يدي الساعة بالسيف حتى يُعبد الله 

وحده لاشريك له,وجُعل رزقي تحت ظل رمحي , وجُعل الذل والصغار على مَنْ خالف

أمري ومَنْ تشبه بقوم فهو منهم".هذا حديث صحيح يرويه الإمام أحمد في مسنده 

من حديث عبد الله بن عمر-رضي الله عنهما - فقوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:

بُعثتُ بالسيف بين يدي الساعة تقرير لحقيقة  شرعية. 

وهناك حقيقة أخرى يقررها الإسلام كتاباً وسُنَّة من ذلك قوله -تبارك وتعالى -:

{ادعُ إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمةِ والموعظةِ الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن } 

هذه الآية تُقرر أصلا والحديث يُقرِّر أصلاً آخر.

 الآية تُقرر أن الأصل في دعوة الناس إلى الإسلام وإلى الدخول فيه

 أفواجاً أن يشرح لهم الإسلام ويُبيِّن لهم الحقيقة وعلى هذا بدأت 

الدعوة الإسلامية في تاريخ الإسلام المكي ثم المدني.                  

 أما الأصل الثاني فهو بإزالة العراقيل : الأصل الثاني هو الدعوة بالسيف

 لإزالة العراقيل والعثرات التى يُلقيها أعداء الإسلام في طريق الدعوة 

للإسلام على الأصل الأول ، فالرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- لايرفع السيف 

إلا مضطراً وكل دعوة لابد لها من صيانة ، وأصل الدعوة الصحيحة هو الدعوة

على الأصل الأول"ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة"

ولكن الدعوة التي لاتُدعم بالقوة سيكون نهاية أمرها أن تُطوى لأن الحق مالم يُنصر بالقوة مات.

وأنتم ترون معي بأن الإسلام حقٌ سواء في الزمن الأول أو الزمن الحاضر

 لكنه في الزمن الأول انتشر حتى بلغ المشرق والمغرب أما اليوم فقد تقلص ظله 

حتى من نفس البلاد الإسلامية وما سبب ذلك إلا أنه لم يوجد له نصر ينصره 

بالقوة حين يريد أعداء الإسلام أن يحصره بل يقضوا عليه.

فالحكمة الإلهية اقتضت أن يُدعا إلى الإسلام بطريقة من طريقتين:

الأولى: وهي الأصل الدعوة بالتي هي أحسن.

الأخرى: بالسيف لإزالة العثرات من طريق الدعوة التي يجعلها الكفار.

 فمقاتلة المسلمين في القرون الأولى إنما كان لهذا السبب وهو أن الرسول 

-عليه الصلاة والسلام - بعث الدعاة إلى هرقل وإلى المقوقس وإلى أنوشروان 

وإلى كسرى فماذا كان موقف هؤلاء؟ 

الصد والمنع من السماح لدعوة الإسلام أن تنطلق بحرية تامة في تلك البلاد 

فهذه البلاد التى لم تفتح أبوابها للدعاة الإسلاميين لم يكن بد من نقل الدعوة إليها بالسيف.

 أما لو فرضنا كما يزعم في العصر الحاضر أن هناك حرية تامة لكل إنسان أن يدعو

 لما يدين به لو فرضنا أن بلاد الأرض اليوم كلها تبنت هذا المبدأ أي الحرية التامة 

فسوف لا يحتاج المسلمون إلى القتال لأن القتال هو كما قال -تعالى-:

 {أذِنَ للذين يُقاتَلون بأنهم ظُلِموا}  فأذِنَ لهم بالقتال لأنهم 

ظلموا وما هذا الظلم إلا هو الاعتداء عليهم إما في عقر دارهم وهو الأكثر 

في أول الإسلام وإما فى طريقهم للدعوة فأولئك القراء السبعون الذين وقعت 

معركة بئر معونة أرسل -عليه الصلاة والسلام- سبعين قارئاً حافظاً من حفاظ 

الصحابة ليدعوا إلى الإسلام فغدرت بهم بعض القبائل فقتلوهم عن بكرة 

أبيهم فقاتلهم الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام -حتى نصره الله عليهم. 



                                                                            انتهى الشريط الحادي عشر .


 يتبــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط الثاني عشر 


تابع باب الانبساط إلى الناس 



* عن معاوية قال:سمعتُ رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كلاماً نفعني الله  
به سمعته يقول أو قال:سمعتُ رسول الله  -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم  - يقول:
"إنكَ إذا اتبعت الريبة فى الناس أفسدتهم"   

 هذا حديث خاطب به رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- معاوية ابن أبي سفيان

وكان ذلك قبل أن يتولى الملك ويقول العلماء:إن مُخاطبة النبى -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

 لمعاوية بمثل هذا الحديث تلميحاً لطيفاً إلى أنه قد يتولى يوما ما ولاية الناس 

وشئونهم ولذلك نصحه رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بأن لايُعاملهم على 

أساس سوء الظن وإلقاء الشبهة والريبة فيهم.                                               

= إذا اتبعت الريبة :

أي إذا ظننت بهم ظن السوء وعاملتهم على أساس سوء الظن بهم كان ذلك 

دافعاً لهم وحافزاً على أن يرتكبوا ما من أجله أسأت الظن بهم.                                             

 فلا يجوز للمسلم ان يُسيء الظن بأخيه المسلم لاسيما إذاكان له ولاية عامة 

على الناس لأن إساءة الظن بهم يُحملهم على أن يكونوا عند سوء ظنه بهم.

 وإذا أحسن الوالي الظن بالناس كان ذلك من الحوافز على أن يكونوا عند حسن الظن.

ونحو هذا الحديث ماجاء في"صحيح"مسلم أن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

نهى الرجل أن يطرق أهله ليلاً يتخونهم ويتظنن بهم سوءً ، نهى الرجل إذا كان مسافراً 

أن يأتي أهله ليلاً أي أن يقصد أن يأتيهم ليلاً من باب المُباغتة والمفاجأة.

معنى ذلك أنه ألقِي في نفسه سوء ظن بأهله ، وفي عرف الناس إذا اتُهم شخص

 بتهمة وكان بريئاً منها وحاول أن يدفعها عن نفسه فلم يستطع فيفعل ما اتٌهم به.

 فهذا الحديث فى غاية الحكمة. 


 يتبـــــع .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك متابعين

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيك متابعين


وفيك بارك الله نسعد بمتابعتك

----------


## أم هانئ

109- باب التبسم  


* عن جرير وهو ابن عبد الله البجلي  قال:"ما رآني رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-منذُ أسلمتُ إلاتبسم فى وجهي" 

وقال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -:"يدخل من هذا الباب رجل من خير ذي يمن على وجهه مسحة مُلك" فدخل جرير 


في الحديث الأول:أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-كان من آدابه وأخلاقه في

 صحبته لصحابه أن يهش لهم ويبش في وجوههم ولذلك يقول جرير:

مارآني رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-وهذا التبسم من الصدقات التي 

بها وبأمثالها مما يُسِّر للمسلمين من الصدقات يستطيع المسلم ذكر وأنثى 

أن يصبح غنياً بالأجور فقد يفوق بمثل هذه الأعمال كثيراً من أصحاب الأموال

 فقد قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام- في حديث:"وتبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة" 

 ولذلك كان طبيعياً أنه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- يُعامل أصحابه بمثل هذا الأدب 

الذي وجَّه أصحابه إليه.                                 

 سُئلت في الأردن ما رأيك في اجتماع يُعقد بين الرجال والنساء ؟ 

 أو بين الشباب والشابات متجلببات بالجلباب الشرعي فما رأيك بهذا الاجتماع ؟ 

وقد سماهُ بحق اختلاط  فقال:ما رأيك بهذا الاختلاط ؟                                                                

فعلا هو اختلاط ولو أنه في تلك الحدود التي ذُكرت، وقلتُ له إذا أردنا أن نتمسك 

بالحرفية اللفظية مادام النساء في هذا المجلس متجلببات ومتسترات الستار الشرعي 

فلا بأس من هذا الاجتماع ولكن الحقيقة أن هذا لايمكن أن يكون إلا نظرياً. 

أما عملياً فكيف تستطيع أن نتصور مثل هذا الاجتماع من أوله إلى آخره.

قد تحكم على هذا الاجتماع بالرزانة بحيث أن أحد الحاضرين لا يتكلم بكلمة 

تندفع من ورائها إحدى الحاضرات فتبتسم أو تضحك؟                                               

لذلك  فالشرع في  الابتعاد عن عقد مثل هذه الاجتماعات الخليط بين النساء 

والرجال بدعوى أن السترة متوفرة لأن كون السترة متوفرة هذا شرط من الشروط 

وأدب من الآداب الواجبة في الإسلام لكن هناك نوعية الكلام : 

فإن تبسم رجل لامرأة أوامرأة لرجل فضلا عن الضحك فضلا عن القهقهة 

حينئذٍ يخرج عن هذا المجلس عن أن يكون مجلساً إسلامياً.

ولذلك فلا نرى إقرار هذه الاجتماعات مطلقاً ما أمكن إلى ذلك سبيلا ؛ لأن الإنسان

 لايملك نفسه أن يضحك أحياناً فيُضحك الآخرين وهنا يكون الشيطان قد طرق على الحاضرين باب الفتنة.

لذلك فإن كان من أدب الرسول -عليه السلام- أنه لا يلقى أصحابه إلا تبسم في

 وجوههم فيجب أن نفهم هذا الحديث على ضوء القواعد الإسلامية والتي منها سد الذريعة,

فيتبسم الرجل في وجه الرجل والمرأة في وجه المرأة وليس العكس لأن هذا مفتاح للفتنة.   

   و في تمام الحديث فائدة :

إن جريراً لما جاء يدخل على الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- مبشراً بمجيء جرير:

 يدخل من هذا الباب رجلٌ من خير ذي يمن : 

جرير من قبيلة من القبائل اليمنية فأخبرهم -عليه الصلاة والسلام-أنه من خير هذه القبيلة. 

 على وجهه مسحة مُلك أي على وجهه آثارالمُلك والنعمة والجمال.



 يتبــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

* عن عائشة زوج النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قالت: "مارأيتُ رسولَ الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ضاحكاً قط حتى أرى منه لهواته إنما كان يبتسم -صلى الله عليه وسلم-" 


في الطرف الأول من الحديث تُحدث السيدة عائشة عن طبيعة الرسول وهو أنه 

كان يبتسم ولكن ما كان يضحك ضحكاً بالغاً بحيث يُرى لهواته .

وإن كان الضحك بالقهقهة والصياح ليس محرماً لكن لاشك أنه مما لا يدل أبداً على الكمال والفضل. 

 وقد جاء في بعض الأحاديث عن السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها - وصف الرسول

- عليه الصلاة والسلام - بأنه ضحك حتى بدت نواجذه.

فما هو التوفيق بين هذا الحديث وحديث عائشة -رضي الله عنها- ؟ 

التوفيق سهل وذلك باستحضار قاعدة من القواعد العلمية الأصولية 

وهي التي تقول:مَنْ حفظ حجة علا مَنْ لم يحفظ ومَنْ علم علا على مَنْ لم يعلم.

فكل من السيدة عائشة التي نفت وغيرها الذي أثبت كلٌ منهم صادق وكل منهم 

أثبت ما سمع وما شهد فلا نُكذب شخصا منهم فنقول في سبيل التوفيق : أنه أحياناً أي بصورة نادرة كان 

الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام - يضحك وما ذلك إلا لقوة الباعث على الضحك فهذا يكون على سبيل الندرة. 

ومن ذلك أن الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام - حدَّثَ ذات يوم أصحابه بالحديث الآتي فقال:

 "إني لأعرفُ آخر رجل يخرج من النار وآخر رجل يدخل الجنة:

 رجلٌ يخرج من النار يحبو حبواً فبينما هو يمشي بدت له شجرة عظيمة وارفة الظلال كثيرة الثمار فقال:

ربي أوصلني إلى تلك الشجرة أستظل بظلها وآكل من ثمرها وأشرب من مائها 

فيقول الرب:هل عسيت إن أنا أوصلتك إليها ألا تسألني غيرها؟ 

فيقول:لا يارب لاأسألك غيرها ، فيوصله الله -تبارك وتعالى-إليها فيستظل بظلها 

ويأكل من ثمرها ويشرب من مائها ثم ينطلق يمشي إلى الجنة فتبدو له شجرة أخرى

 ويعيد العبارة مرة ثانية وثالثة ويمتنّ الله عليه ثم ينطلق يمشي حتى إذا ما دنا واقترب 

من الجنة وأبوابها قال: يارب أدخلني الجنة فيقول ادخل الجنة ولك فيها مثل الدنيا وعشرة أضعافها 

فيقول العبد:أتهزأ بي وأنتَ الرب وأنت الحق؟!!

 فهنا يضحك راوي الحديث وهو عبد الله بن مسعود فيسأله التابعي:لمَ ضحكت؟

قال:لأن الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- لما ذكر أن العبد قال لله -عزوجل- أتهزأ بي وأنت الرب ؟

ضحك الرسول -عليه السلام- ولعل راوي الحديث قال:حتى بدت نواجذه.

فسُئل الرسول:لم ضحكت؟ قال:لأن الله ضحك من عبده لما قال له:أتهزأ بي وأنت الرب؟!!

لم يُصدق هذا العبد المسكين وهو يعلم نفسه أنه خرج من النار وهالك 

فكيف يقول الله له:ادخل الجنة ولك فيها مثل الدنيا وعشرة أضعافها ؟ 

من الأمثلة على قاعدة: مَنْ حفظ حُجَّة على مَنْ لم يحفظ  

-قالت عائشة - رضي الله عنها -:"مَنْ حدثكم بأن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -بالَ قائما فلا تُصدِقوه"

 بينما روى البخاري ومسلم فى "صحيحيهما"من حديث حُذيفة بن اليمان-رضي الله عنه - قال:
 "أتى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -سُباطة قومٍ أي مزبلتهم فبال قائماً".

 نقول: كل منهم حدَّثَ بما علم: فعائشة -رضي الله عنها- لم تعلم بما علم به حذيفة

وهذا أمرٌ طبيعي لأن السيدة عائشة من المخدَّراتِ فى البيت فهي لم تكن تخرج كلما خرج الرسول 

-عليه السلام -من بيته لأنها امرأة ووظيفتها أن تقر في بيتها, 

أما حذيفة فهو يطّلع على انطلاق الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-وذهابه ومجيئه خارج بيته

 أكثر من زوجه عائشة -رضي الله عنها-. وبالعكس هي تعلم من الأمور الباطنية أكثر من كل الصحابة - رضي الله 

عنهم أجمعين- ولذلك هي لم يتفق لها أن ترى الرسول-عليه السلام- يبول قائماً لأنه وهو في بيته لايضطر أن يبول 

قائما لكن قد يخرج خارج بيته بستان برية فقد يكون الوضع بحيث أنه أسهل له أن يتبول قائماً. 

فقال العلماء:العمل على حديث حذيفة لأنه مُثبت وليس على حديث عائشة لأنه نافية والمثبت مقدم على النافي.                            

--قالت:"وكان -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-إذا رأى غيماً أوريحاً عُرف في وجهه"

يعني كان -عليه الصلاة والسلام- يتأثر بظواهر الطبيعة ، لكنه حينما يتأثر بهذه 

الظواهر أنما يُراقب اللهَ من ورائها ،  فهو -عليه الصلاة والسلام - يحى و يعيش دائما ذاكراً

 لله -عزوجل- في كل حال وفي كل مناسبة. ومن ذلك إذا رأى في السماء غيماً أو ريحاً شديدة 

اضطرب-عليه الصلاة والسلام وظهر تأثره مما رأى على وجهه. 

وفي رواية أخرى:"وإذا أمطرت السماء سري عنه". 

يعني الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام كان له حالتان:

1- إذا امتدت الغيوم في السماء فكان يضطرب الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- ويظهر ذلك على وجهه.


 2 - فإذا نزلت الأمطار سُرِّىَ عنه أي زال عنه الكرب والخوف.

كانت السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها - تُراقب هذا في وجه الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام-

فقالت:يارسول الله ! إنَّ الناس إذا رأوا الغيم فرحوا رجاءً أن يكون فيه المطر وأراك

 إذا رأيته عُرفتَ في وجهك الكراهة ؟ 

فقال: "يا عائشة ما يؤمنِّى أن يكون فيه عذاب فقد عُذِب َقومٌ بالريح وقد رأى قومٌ العذاب

 فقالوا:هذا عارضٌ ممطرنا".                                                 

الرسول - عليه الصلاة والسلام - هو كما قال بحق في حديثٍ آخر: "أما إني أخشاكم لله وأتقاكم لله" 

فالرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- بلاشك هوأخشى الناس لله وأخوفهم من الله -تبارك وتعالى - 

ومن الدليل على ذلك أنه إذا رأى ريحاً يستولي عليه الخوف ولذلك كان من هديه -عليه الصلاة 

والسلام -إذا رأى ريحا يقول:"اللهم إني أسألكَ خيرها وخير ما فيها وأعوذ بكَ من شرها وشر ما فيها"

أي أن الريح قد تأتي بالخير وقد تأتي بالشر ولذلك فلا يجوز للمسلم أن يغتر بخير يراه 

فقد ينقلب شراً ؛ {فلا يأمن مكر الله إلا القوم الكافرون} 

فإذا رأى المسلم ريحاً في السماء فيجب أن يتصور نفسية رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.


يتبـــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

- باب الضحك 


* عن أبي هريرة قال:قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"أقِلَّ الضحك فإن كثرة الضحك تُميت القلب"  

*عن أبي هريرة عن النبي-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-قال: " لاتُكثِر الضحك" .


الفرق بين الحدثين:-

الحديث الأول: يعلو ويسمو بالمسلم فيأمره أن يُقلل من الضحك.

والحديث الثاني: ينهاه عن الإكثار من الضحك لأن الضحك القليل إذا اعتاده الإنسان توصل إلى الإكثار منه.

والحديث يشهد أن الإكثار من الضحك سبب من الأسباب المميتة للقلب.

-معنى موت القلب:ليس المقصود منه الموت المادي ؛ لأن القلب له وظيفتان وظيفة يعرفها جميع الناس حتى الكفار 

وخصوصاً منهم الأطباء ؛ وهو أنه سبب حياة الإنسان وهو المضخة الفطرية التي تمد الإنسان بهذا الدم الذي هو 

سبب حياته في تقدير الله - عزوجل -.

 أما الوظيفة الأخرى لايعرفها إلا أهل الشرع المتمسكين بنصوص الكتاب والسُنَّة هذه الوظيفة 

هي حياة الإنسان من الناحية الفكرية والناحية الروحية.

هذه الحياة مقرها القلب ليس كقطعة لحم وإنما سر كالروح المودعة في هذا الجسد والتي لن يعرف أحد كُنهها . 

{ويسألونكَ عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا}

كذلك هذا القلب هو سبب حياة ذلك الإنسان حياة عقلية روحية.

قد يحيى الإنسان الحياة المادية إما حياة طبيعية ، أو حياة جنونية ؛ لأنه يحيا حياة مادية كما 

يحيا أي حيوان على وجه الأرض أما الحياة العقلية والفكرية فلا يحياها إلا من كان قلبه حيا حياة روحية عقلية.

هناك أسباب مادية تقضي على هذه الحياة الروحية التي مقرها القلب ، من هذه الأسباب كثرة الضحك. 

كثير من المسلمين فضلاً عن غيرهم لا يعلمون أن مركز العقل أي الفهم هو القلب,

ويظنون أن مركز العقل هو الدماغ ، وهذه غفلة لأنها سيطرت على كثير من العلماء والأدباء والكُتَّاب

فضلاً عن جماهير الناس ، النصوص الشرعية كلها تشهد بأن العقل والفهم إنما مركزه القلب

 لذلك ربنا يقول:{أم لهم قلوبٌ لايعقلون بها أم لهم آذانٌ لايسمعون بها} 

وجاءت الأحاديث تؤكد أن هذا القلب هو مركز حياة الإنسان في فهمه و في حياته الروحية

 ولعل من ذلك الحديث المشهور:"ألا وأنَّ في الجسد مُضغة إذا صَلحَت صلح الجسد كله 

وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهي القلب" 

فمن الوسائل التي تُساعد على إفساد هذا القلب وعلى إماتته؛  كثرة الضحك.

فعلى المسلم وخصوصاً النساء ألا يُكثرن من الضحك وأن لا يرفعن أصواتهن بالضحك 

ولولم يكن هناك رجلٌ غريب فالنساء أولى بالحشمة والرزانة لذلك كنَّ يُسمين قديماً بالمخدرات. 

فأحوج من يكون إلى الإقلال من الضحك النساء لأن النساء وصفهن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:

"بأنهن القوارير"أي أنهن يتأثرن بأقل شيء أي بالخير والشر.     



*عن أبي هريرة قال:(خرج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على رهطٍ من أصحابه يضحكون ويتحدثون
 فقال:"والذي نفسي بيده لو تعلمون ما أعلم لضحكتم قليلا ولبكيتم كثيراُ "ثم انصرف وأبكى القوم ثم أوحى الله -عزوجل-إليه:"يامحمد ! لم تُقنِط عبادي؟ فرجع النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فقال:"أبشِروا وسدِدوا وقاربوا")    


= لم تُقنِط عبادي؟ يعني رويدك بأصحابك, ترفق وتلطف بهم, لاتشدد عليهم في وعظك وتذكيرك.

لذلك قال لهم -عليه الصلاة والسلام-أخيراً:"أبشِروا وسددوا وقاربوا".

 وعظه الأول ووعظه الأخير معناه كما يقول أهل العلم:إن المسلم يجب أن يحيى بين منزلتين:الخوف والرجاء.

فلا هو خائف خوفاً يُنسي الرحمة و لا طامع طمعاً يُنسي العقاب وإنما بين ذلك قواماً.

 وقد رأى -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-امرأة من السبايا وهي تركض بين المعسكر لتبحث 

عن طفلها حتى وجدته فضمته إلى نفسها فقال-عليه السلام-:"لله أرحم بعباده من هذه بطفلها أو بولدها".

 فحياة المسلمين بين الخوف والرجاء تستلزم أن يكون بعيداً عن سفاسف الأمور. 


 يتبــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الأسئلة 


س1:- ماهو حُكم التكبير أيام عيد الأضحى وعيد الفطر؟ وماهي الأوقات المفضلة لذلك؟ وماهى صيغة التكبير؟   


 ج:-أما حُكم التكبير: فهو الوجوب ؛ لقوله تعالى: {ولتُكَبِروا اللهَ على ما هداكم} .                                             
 أما الأوقات المفضلة لذلك:فليس لتكبيرات العيدين وقت وإنما كما هو فى الآية مطلق.

فالمسلم في العيدين يجب أن يحيا بذكر الله -عزوجل- فيُكثر من الذكر لا على التحديد ، والتحديد أدبار 

الصلوات بالتكبيرات في العيد  ؛ هذه من محدثات الأمور وليس لها أصل في الشريعة إطلاقاً :

وإنما يكبر قبلها وبعدها وبين الصلوات ، أي ليس هناك وقت معين لتكبيرات العيدين.

أما صيغة التكبير:فليس هناك صيغة وردت عن الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- ، 

وإنما جاء عن بعض أصحابه ، فمما صحَّ عنهم:"اللهُ أكبر,اللهُ أكبر اللهُ أكبر لاإله إلا الله,

اللهُ أكبر اللهُ أكبر وللهِ الحمد" بدون الزيادات التى نسمعها.  



س2:- عن معاذ:"أنَّ النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -كان في غزوة تبوك إذا ارتحل قبل زوال الشمس؛أخَّرَالظ  هر حتى يجمعه إلى العصر ويُصليهما جميعا, وإذا ارتحل بعد زوال الشمس؛صلى الظهر والعصر جميعا"أخرجه أحمد وابن داود وغيرهم.هل هذا الحديث صحيح؟                                                      

  ج:- خلاف كثير بين علماء الحديث فمنهم المُصحح ومنهم المُضعِف ومنهم من يحكم عليه بالوضع 

وهذا أبعد الأقوال عن الصواب.وأصحها أن الحديث صحيح وفيه التنصيص على مشروعية جمع 

التقديم.هناك أحاديث أخرى تؤكد هذا المعنى أي أن الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام -كان يجمع جمع 

تقديم بين الظهر والعصر ، أما أحاديث جمع التأخير فهي أكثر وأكثر ؛ ولذلك فالمسلم في السفر مخير 

بين أن يجمع جمع تقديم أو جمع تأخير لأن كلا الجمعين ثابت عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

- فى الأحاديث الصحيحة ، الجمع رخصة ليس بعزيمة كالقصر.

القصر عزيمة:أي لا يجوز للمسافر أن يُصلي تماما بل يجب عليه أن يُصلي قصراً. 

إذا كانت الحاجة للمسافر تقتضيه أن يجمع جمع تقديم ؛ قدَّمَ,وإن كانت الحاجة تقتضيه أن يجمع جمع 

تأخير؛أخَّرَ فهو وراحته ؛ صدقة تصدق اللهُ بها عليكم فاقبلوا صدقته.

المسافر تبدأ أحكام سفره بعد تجاوزه بنيان بلدته أو قريته اللهم إلا في الصوم ، ففي

 الصوم خاصة إذا عزم على السفر وهو فى بلده؛ جاز له الإفطار:

مثلا نويت السفر في الغد والوقت رمضان ؛ يجوز أن لا أتسحر, ويجوز أن أكل بعد السحور

 لأني عازم على السفر. أما الصلاة فلا يبدأ القصر والجمع إلا بعد الخروج من بنيان البلدة أو القرية.                                                           





 س3:- حديث سلمة بن الأكوع قال: لمَّا نزلت: ( وعلى الذين يُطيقونه فدية طعامُ مسكين )
بمعنى مَنْ أراد يُفطر ويفتدي حتى نزلت الآية التي بعدها فنسختها ذكرت عن الحامل والمرضع المضطرة أنها تفطر وتُطعم عن كل يوم مسكيناً حسب الآية {وعلى الذين يُطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين}والآية قد نُسخت نرجو التوضيح؟                                                          


  ج:- نُنبه على شىء يتعلق بكلمة النسخ.فالاصطلاح الأصولي الفقهي اليوم وقبل اليوم

 بمئات السنين أن معنى نسخ الشيء:هو رفع الحكم مطلقاً جملة وتفصيلاً.

هذا هوالاصطلاح الذى استقر عليه رأي أهل الأصول  ، أما الصحابة فكانوا يستعملون النسخ بهذا 

المعنى ،  وبمعنى آخر وهو في اصطلاح علماء الأصول يُعبر عنه بالتخصيص. 

فالصحابي عندما يقول:الآية الفلانية نسخت الآية الفلانية ؛ تارة يعني رفع الآية مطلقاً وتارة يعني 

خصصت منها حُكما معيناً ولم تلغ الحُكم من أصله. 

فهنا سلمة بن الأكوع يقول:إن آية{وعلى الذين يُطيقونه} نسختها الآية التي بعدها {فمَنْ شَهِدَ منكم 

الشهر فليَصُمه} إما أن نحمل كلمة"نسخت" على النسخ بالمفهوم العام وهي أن آية الفدية نُسخت 

مطلقاً وهذا هو رأي الجمهور وإما أن نفهم بقوله:نسخت هذه الآية تلك أي خصصتها. 

 والمعنى الثاني سواء كان يعنيه سلمة بن الأكوع أو لا يعنيه هو الصواب

 ذلك لأن آية {وعلى الذين يُطيقونه} كانت أيضا مطلقة أول ما نزلت لاتخص ناس

 دون آخرين أي أن الله -عزوجل- حينما فرض صيام رمضان لم يفرضه على المكلفين كما هو 

مفروض اليوم,وإنما فرضه على عباده المؤمنين على التخيير بين شيئين:-                                  

1 - إما أن يصوم المكلف مؤديا  الفرض.

 2- وإما أن يفطر فيُفدي.

 وهذا من حكمة التشريع لأنهم ماكانوا يعرفون الصيام في الجاهلية فلما نزلت فلما نزلت :

 {فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه}هذه الآية كما يقول سلمة نسخت الآية الأولى 

فإما أن نفهم من قوله:"نسخت" يعنى مطلقاً وإما أن نفهم المعنى الثاني 

والاصطلاح السلفي نسخت بمعنى خصصت وقيدت {وعلى الذين يُطيقونه}

كالشيخ العجوز المسن والمرأة الحامل والمرضع.

فالمنسوخ من هذه الآية ماسوى هذه الأنواع الثلاثة ؛ والدليل على ذلك أحاديث بعضها مرفوعة 

وبعضها موقوفة على ابن عباس منها:"قوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام -:"إنَّ اللهَ وَضَعَ  الصوم عن الحامل والمرضع والمسافر"

وضع:أي أسقط.

 وقول ابن عباس:("وعلى الذين يُطيقونه"خاص بالشيخ والمرأة الحامل والمرضع)

لأن الله بنى شرعه كله على أساس: {وماجَعَلَ عليكم فى الدين من حرج}.  


ملاحظة:-  الشيوخ والحامل والمرضع قسمان:-

1-قسم يُطيق الصيام مع المشقة ؛هؤلاء يفطرون ويفدون ويأخذوا بهذه الرخصة.   

 2-قسم لايُطيق الصيام فيفدي ولا شيء عليه.



س3:- عن أبي هريرة- رضي الله عنه-قال:قال رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم-:"مَنْ جاع أو احتاج طعمه عن الناس وأفضى به إلى الله تعالى ؛ كان حقا على الله أن يفتح له قوت سنة حلال" ما صحة هذا الحديث؟         


    ج:-  الحديث ما بين ضعيف أو موضوع. إما أنه ضعيف أو حسن فهذا أبعد ما يكون. 



                                                                              انتهى الشريط الثاني عشر .

 يتبع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط الثالث عشر 


 111 - باب إذا أقبل أقبل جميعاً وإذا أدبرأدبر جميعاً 



*عن أبي هريرة أنه ربما حدَّثَ عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -فيقول:"حدثنيه أهدب الشفرين,أبيض الكشحين,إذا أقبل أقبل جميعاً وإذا أدبرَ أدبر جميعاً لم ترعينٌ مِثله"        


هذا الحديث إسناده حسن لغيره. ويتحدث به صاحب الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- 

المُكثر من الرواية عنه أبو هريرة -رضي الله عنه - يقول الراوي عن أبي هريرة: 

إن من عادة أبي هريرة أنه إذا حدَّثَ عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أحياناً يصفه 

ببعض صفاته وشمائله التي كان عليها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -

فيقول:"حدثنيه أهدب الشفرين" الشفر:هو الجفن الذي ينبت عليه الشعر.

فيصف الرسول - عليه الصلاة والسلام - بأنه جميل الصورة بالإضافة إلى أنه حسن الخُلق.

فقد جمَعَ له ربه -تبارك وتعالى - بين الحُسنيين:حسن الظاهر وحُسن الباطن.

وهذا من أكمل ما يجتمع للإنسان في الحياةِ الدنيا ؛ ولهذا جاء فى السُنَّة الصحيحة أنه يُسن 

للمسلم سواء كان رجلا أوأنثى إذا وقف أمام المرآة أن يقول:"اللهم كما حَسَنتَ خَلقي فحَسِن خُلقي".

 فمن حُسن خَلقه - عليه الصلاة والسلام -أنه كان أهدب الشفرين يعني  : كان شعر جفنه

-عليه الصلاة والسلام- طويلاً ، وهذا دليل على جمال العينين ، وجمال العينين في الإنسان 

هو أصل الجمال فيه.    


 أبيضُ الكشحين:وهذا كناية عن أن الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- كان خلافاً للمعهود عن العرب 

بصورة عامة أنهم سُمر ، فهو -عليه الصلاة والسلام -أبيض البشرة ؟، وإنما تكون البشرة بيضاء 

فيما بطن من الجسم ولم يتعرض للشمس والحر والبرد لأن هذه العوامل الطبيعية مما يُؤثر

 في لون البشرة فتسمر مع الزمن ؛ ولذلك تحدث أبو هريرة عن ناحية من جسم الرسول

-عليه الصلاة والسلام -التي من طبيعتها ألا تتعرض لعوامل الطبيعة فتبقى على سجيّتها 

وعلى مافطرها الله عليه من هذه الناحية وهما الكشحتان.

المقصود بالكشحين: الخاصرتان ، وهذا كناية عن أنه -عليه الصلاة والسلام -أبيض البشرة 

ومما يؤيده هذا في شمائله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-أن بعض الصحابة حينما كانوا يصفون 

وجهه يقولون: "أبيض محمر الخدين". 


وكان من شمائله - عليه الصلاة والسلام - أنه إذا أقبل أقبل جميعاً: والمقصود أنه 

- عليه الصلاة والسلام - كان رجلاً رزيناً ولم يكن شخصاً خفيفاً : 

فكان إذا مشى مشى متوجها إلى هدفه بكليته وإذا أدبر أدبر بكليته أيضاً

 بمعنى أنه لا يلتفت أو يمشي بانحراف اي منحرفا بقسم من بدنه وإنما كان يتجه بكل بدنه مقبلا أو مدبراً.

وهذا معناه أن المسلم يجب عليه أن يقتدي به -عليه الصلاة والسلام- حتى في مشيته ؛ 

لأنه أكمل إنسان خلقه الله - عزوجل - وجعله أسوة للناس جميعاً.


لم ترعينٌ مثله ولن تراه :أي في جماله وفي كماله ، و يجزم أبوهريرة أنه لن يرى 

مثله أبداً حتى يرثَ اللهُ الأرضَ ومَنْ عليها.


 يتبــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

112- باب المُستشار مؤتمن    



أي الشخص الذي يستشيره المستشير (المستشار) مُؤتمن.أي يجب عليه أن يؤدي 

الأمانة إلى الذي استشاره فينصحه ولايغشه ولايخدعه. 

* عن أبي هريرة قال:( قال النبي- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-لأبي الهيثم:"هل لك من خادم؟"قال:لا قال:"فإذا أتانا سَبي فأتِنا"فأرسل فأتى النبي- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- برأسين ليس معهما ثالث فأتاه أبو الهيثم.قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم-:"اختر منهما" قال:يارسول الله! اختر لي فقال- صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إنَّ المستشار مؤتمن,خذ هذا فإني رأيته يُصلي واستوصى به خيراً"فقالت امرأته:ماأنت ببالغ ماقال فيه النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم-إلا أن تعتقه.قال:فهو عتيقٌ.فقال- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: "إنَّ الله لم يبعث نبياً ولا خليفة إلا وله بطانتان:بطانة تأمره بالمعروف وتنهاه عن المنكر,وبطانة لاتألوه خبالا ومَنْ يُوق بطانة السوء فقد وُقي"     



 في هذا الحديث فوائد جمة منها: قوله:"المستشار مؤتمن"

 قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام -لأبي الهيثم:"هل لك خادم؟" 

قال:لا قال: "فإذا أتانا سبىٌ  فأتنا" 

السبي:الأسرى من الرجال والنساء ، ولقائد الجيش أن يتصرف فيهم بأمر من أربعة:
1
-إما أن يُطلق سراحهم ويمن عليهم.

2-وإما أن يفدي بهم أسرى من المسلمين وقعوا في أيدي الكفار.

3-وإما أن يسترقُّهم وذلك بتقسيمهم على الجيش.

4-وإما أن يقتل الأسرى إذا رأى ذلك في صالح المسلمين .

 وهذا الأخير وقع في تاريخ الرسول - عليه الصلاة والسلام - وسيرته بالنسبة 

لبعض الأشخاص حتى قال:"اقتلوا ابن الأخطل ولو وجدتموه مُتعلقاً بأستار الكعبة".

والغالب من الأمور الأربعة إما المفاداة وإما الاسترقاق.

 فلما سأل الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام -أبا الهيثم :هل لك من خادم؟

 وقال:لا  /  قال له -عليه السلام-فإذا جاءنا سبي فأتنا.

فجاءت الأسرى إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - فحسبما طلب الرسول 

-عليه الصلاة والسلام- من أبي الهيثم من المجيء إليه جاءه ، ولم يكن عنده من السبي

 مما يصلح أن يكون خادما إلا رأسين: يعني شخصين فعرضهما-عليه السلام- على أبي الهيثم وقال له:اختر أيهما شئت.

فعاد أبو الهيثم على النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يستنصحه ويقول له:اختر لي أنتَ.

فقال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"إنَّ المستشار مؤتمن خذ هذا فإني رأيته يُصلي"

 كيف هذا وهو أسير؟ والأسرى المفروض أنهم كفار؟

 هذا مما يُشكل على كثير من طلاب العلم اليوم.يقولون:عرف  نا أنَّ الإسلام إنما استباح الاسترقاق 

جزاءً لكفرهم وعنادهم ووقوفهم في طريق الدعوة إلى الله فكان جزاؤهم في الدنيا أن يُسترقوا؛

هذا معقول.ولكن ما بال هذا الأسير لا يزال عبداً مسترقا وقد آمن بالله ؟. 

  الجواب على هذا أن كثيراً من الأسرى الذين كانوا يقعون في يد الجيش المسلم 

كانوا يُسلمون حينما يُخالطون المسلمين ويعيشون بينهم ويطلعون عن قرب

 على تأثير الإسلام في تربية المسلمين وفي تخليقهم بالأخلاق الحسنة فيتبينون

 من هذه الحياة التي اضطروا إلى أن يحيوها مع المسلمين  يتبينون بها مالم يكن 

يعرفونه من قبل من مبلغ تأثير الإسلام في مُعتنقيه في تربيتهم وفي سلوكهم 

فكانوا حينما يرون هذا التأثير الصالح من الدين الإسلامي في أصحابه ينشرحون 

لهذا الإسلام فيُسلمون ويُصَلون. فهو من قبل كان كافراً وما وقع أسيراً إلا لأنه

 كان كافراً ولكن بعدما أسِر وتبينَ له صلاح الإسلام ليكون ديناً لجميع الأنام أسلم هذا العبد.          

فلماذا يبقى عبداً مُسترقاً  ؟

لوكان الإسلام اتخذ نظاماً أن الأسيرإذا وقع في الأسر فأعلن إسلامه ويصبح حراً

لكان هذا أداة ضرر للجيش المسلم لأنه كلما وقع أسيراً في يد مسلم يقول:

أشهدُ أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله فيُعتق فيرجع لبلده ويجهز من جديد

 مع الذين لم يُؤسروا أو أسِروا وأعْتِقوا ؛ لذلك فمصلحة الجيش المسلم 

تقتضي إن يظل الأسير الكافر أسيراً حتى ولو أعلن إسلامه خشية أن يكون 

هذا الإعلان طريقة للخلاص من الأسر ولم يكن عن قناعة وإيمان 

لذلك كانت هذه الحقيقة توجد في حياة المسلمين في أسراهم.

فالأسير كان كافراً فأسلم ؛ يظل أسيراً مُسْترقاً مُستعبداً وفي نفس الوقت لم يسد 

الشارع الحكيم طريق التحرر لهذا المُسترق المُستعبد بعد إسلامه.

ماسد الطريق عليه في أن يتخلص من أسره؛ بل أمر المسلمين الأسياد 

الذين لديهم من أمثال هؤلاءالعبيد الذين أسلموا بعد استرقاقهم بأن يُكاتبوهم 

فقال: {فكاتبوهم إن عَلِمتُم فيهم خيراً}.                                                           

  والمكاتبة :-أي مُكاتبة السيد لعبده: معناها عقد واتفاق يُعقد بين السيد وبين عبده

 بأنه إذا قدم إليه كذا من الدراهم يُصبح طليقاً حراً رغما عن هذا السيد وبناءً على 

هذا الذي أمر به الشارع الحكيم وأوجبه على الأسياد. 

أي لايجوز للمسلم السيد أن يظل مسترقاً لعبده  بعد إسلامه إذا رأى فيه خيراً 

بل يجب عليه أن يفسح له المجال ليتحرر من الرِّق بأن يشتري نفسه بالمال

فيُقدم للسيد مايوجب على السيد أن يعتقه.

 أما هذا العبد الذي اختاره الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأبي التيهان 

كان من أولئك الأسرى الذين حينما أسروا أسلموا فجاء إلى الرسول

-عليه الصلاة والسلام- أسيراً ،  فلما استنصحه الرجل قال:اختر لي يا رسول الله.

فقال-عليه السلام:"إن المستشار مؤتمن خُذ هذا فإني رأيته يُصلي" .

وهذا الحديث:إن المستشار مؤتمن هو من معاني قول الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:
"الدين النصيحة الدين النصيحة الدين النصيحة" قالوا لمن يارسول الله؟ قال:"لله ولكتابه ولرسوله وللأئمة المسلمين ولعامتهم"

فهذا تطبيقٌ للشطر الأخير من هذا الحديث "ولعامتهم"

 فأبو التيهان من عامة المسلمين ولما استنصح الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام -

بأن يختار له أحد العبدين نصحه -عليه الصلاة والسلام - وبيَّن له لماذا اختار له هذا العبد لأنه:-

أولا:-المستشار مؤتمن وأبو التيهان استشاره فكأنه يقول:يا أبا التيهان أنت استشرتني 
ووثقت بذمتي وأمانتي فيجب علىَّ أن أنصحك فإنّ المستشار مؤتمن أي عليه أن يؤدي الأمانة. 

ثانيا:لأنه يُصلي 


فلم يكتفِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم- بأمر أبا التيهان بأخذ العبد بل اتبَعَ ذلك 

بنصيحة وجهها إلى أبي التيهان فقال له: "واستوصي به خيرا"

وكان عند أبي التيهان أم التيهان وهي امرأة صالحة عاقلة .

كثير من النساء قانتات صالحات ولكن القليل منهن مَنْ يكن عاقلات رشيدات 

صاحبات رأي سديد ،  ومن هذه القلة كما يُشعرنا هذا الحديث زوج أبي التيهان .

فإنها لما سَمِعت رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يأمر زوجها بأن يستوصي 

بهذا العبد خيراً؛ قالت لزوجها: "ما أنت ببالغ ماقال فيه النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-إلا أن تعتقه" 

يعني لن تستطيع بلوغ تنفيذ هذه الوصية إلا بإعتاقه.

 هذا رأي امرأة وهو رأي عظيم ورشيد جداً ، وكان الرجل ولاشك مُتجاوباً متفاهماً 

مع زوجته وهكذا شأن الأزواج الصالحين دائما وأبداً ؛ ولذلك أجابها على الفور:

فهو عتيق  وهي عبارة بالغة ؛

 حيث تدلنا على أن الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم- في الوقت الذي كانوا يشعرون

 بالحاجة إلى الشيء سرعان ما يجودون به لوجه الله - تبارك وتعالى- وهذا من معاني الزهد.

لكن الزهد الحقيقي أنه إذا جاءت وأقبلت الدنيا حلالها لا حرامها وأقبلت على 

الرجل الصالح لم تسترقه ولم تستعبده فأصبح هو مالكاً لها ، هذا هوالزهد الصادق.

ولهذا نجد أبا التيهان حينما سأله الرسول -عليه السلام-: هل عندك خادم يقوم بخدمتك ؟ 

قال:لا فلما جاء الخادم وأصبح في يده لكن الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام -

قال له:"استوصي به خيراً" ونصحته زوجته الصالحة بأنك لاتستطيع تنفيذ هذه 

الوصية في هذا العبد تنفيذا جامعاً صادقاً إلا بأن تعتقه.

فسرعان ماقال: فهو عتيق.

إذن ما الذي استفاده من حيث التمتع بالحياة الدنيا من هذا العبد الذي قدمه له رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -؟                                                                    

 أما من حيث الحياة الدنيا فلم يستفد منه شيئا لأنه ماكاد يدخل في ملكه إلا وأعتقه

 لوجه ربه وهكذا يكون الرجال المسلمون حقاً الذين لاتستعبدهم الدنيا 

وهكذا يجب أن يكون المسلم غنياً فلا يُسترَق هو بنفسه بهذا الغنى أو بهذه الثروة

 وإنما تكون هذه الثروة في يده ليستعين بها على زيادة التقرب إلى الله 

فلا يكون المال وزراً عليه فى الاخرة وإنما يكون له أجراً.    

  بمناسبة أن السيدة أم التيهان أشارت على زوجها بأن يعتق هذا العبد يجب 

أن نذكر أنَّ في هذه المرأة شيء آخر من الكمال لأن هذا العبد سيقوم بمؤنة خدمة بيتها

 في الوقت الذي كانت هي تقوم بهذه الخدمة فنصحت السيد أن يُبادر إلى عتق هذا العبد

 وإن كان هذا ليس في صالحها.

هذا بالإضافة إلى رجاحة عقلها ففيه إشعار بأنها حقيقة كانت زاهدة في الدنيا راغبة 

فيما عند الله لأنها تعلم أن المسلم إذا أعتق عبداً لوجه الله -تبارك وتعالى -

أعتقَ اللهُ كلَ عضوٍ من أعضائه من النار. 

وهذا كناية عن أن الله يعتق المعتِقَ للعبد من النارفيُحَرِمَه على النار 

فالعبد وإن كان مِلكا للزوج فهي تأخذ في الوقت نفسه الأجر ؛ لأنها تعلم أن الدال 

على الخير كفاعله فهي دلت زوجها على أن يُبادر بتنفيذ أمر الرسول 

- عليه الصلاة والسلام - وهي قوله:"استوصي به خيراً".



 يتبــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

بهذه المناسبة قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: 

"إن اللهَ لم يبعث نبياً ولاخليفة إلا وله بطانتان بطانة تأمره بالمعروف وتنهاه عن المنكر وبطانة لا تألوه خبالاً فمَنْ يوق بطانة السوءِ فقد وُقِي"

 لذلك قال العلماء:إنَّ في قول النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"إن الله لم يبعث نبياً ولاخليفة" 

عقب هذه الحادثة فيه إشارة إلى تزكية أم التيهان ويشير فيه إلى أنها كانت بطانة

 صالحة لزوجها لذلك نصحته وأمرته بالمعروف ولم تأمره بالمنكر.   

  إن الله لم يبعث نبيا ولا خليفة إلا وله بطانتان :

بطانة الرجل: هي صاحبه الذي يطلع على سره ويعرف مداخله وأسراره

 فهو إما أن ينصح له أو أن يخونه ، فيقول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- مخبراًعن حقيقة 

واقعة في هذه الحياة الدنيا وهي أنه مامن نبي ولا خليفة إلا وله بطانتان:بطانة صالحة 

وبطانة طالحة.

النبي:هو الذي يوحى إليه من السماء أخباراً مُغيبة لا يعرفها سائر الناس.

وقد يكون نبيا ورسولا كما هو حال نبينا محمد -عليه الصلاة والسلام-

إذا كان الأنبياء لهم بطانتان فمادون الأنبياء أولى وأولى أن يكون لهم بطانتان.               

  ذكَرَها هنا من بعد الأنبياء الخلفاءَ وهنا يجب أن نقف قليلاً عند كلمة خليفة

فإن كثير من الكتاب الإسلاميين اليوم يُسيئون فهم لفظة خليفة التي تُذكر في الكتاب والسُنَّة

 فيتوهمون في مثل قوله تعالى: {إني جاعلُكَ في الأرضِ  خليفة} فهما سيئاً 

فيتوهمون أن معنى قوله تعالى لآدم: {إني جاعلك في الأرضِ خليفة} 

يعني عن الله -تبارك وتعالى- وهذه خطيئة فاحشة لأنه لايجوز بوجهٍ من الوجوه 

أن يتصور المسلم بأن الله - عزوجل - يقول عن ذاته العظيمة أن خليفته فلاناً.

ففلان مهما علا وسما من البشر هل يصلح أن يكون خليفة عن رب العالمين؟ 

لو ضربنا مثلا سيئاً لوجدنا أن هذا المثل السيء على سوئه وقبحه هو خير من الفهم السيء.

لو قال قائل أن فلانا الزبال الجاهل هو خليفة لأبي بكر الصديق هل يقول قائل مثل هذا الكلام؟

 طبعا لأ لبُعد الفرق بين أبي بكر الصديق في إيمانه وعلمه فهذا طعنٌ للخليفة أبي بكر الصديق لا شك في ذلك.

 النسبة مُتفاوتة بين الخليفة الراشد وبين هذا الرجل الجاهل كذلك النسبة 

بين الله -عزوجل- وأتقى إنسان في الدنيا أبعد وأبعد بكثير لذلك لايجوز أن نتوهم

 أن الله -عزوجل- جَعَلَ آدم خليفة عنه في الأرض.

ولذلك لايجوز لمسلم أيضا في سبيل تعظيم بعض العظماء أن يقول:أنت في مثل عظمة الله.

من الناحية العربية حين يُقال:فلان خليفة فلاناً يعني إذا ذهب الأول فيخلفه الآخر

 أما الله الحي القيوم الباقي الذي لايحول ولا يزول مطلقاً فكيف يُقال :فلان خليفته؟ 

هو لم يذهب حتى يجعل له خليفة في الأرض.

فقوله:{إني جاعلك في الأرض خليفة} لايعني جاعلك في الأرض خليفة عني

 إنما خليفة عن مَن كان قبلك

 ولذلك لما جاء في الحديث "أن الله لم يبعث نبيا ولا خليفة"                                  

  فمعنى الخليفة والاستخلاف لغة وشرعا ليس هناك فرق بين اللغة والشرع 

في هذه المسألة فكلاهما متحد فيها لكن الشرع يؤكد التزام اللغة في ذلك.          

 ** الخلافة:- 
مصدر كما جاء في القاموس يُقال:خَلَفَه خِلافة أي كان خليفته وبقي بعده ، نلاحظ تمام التعبير"وبقي بعده". 

ومما جاء في القاموس الخليفة هو السلطان الأعظم. 

ويُقال بالتذكير والتأنيث الخليف والخليفة ، والجمع خلائف وخلفاء هذا مافي القاموس

 لكن الشيء البديع ما في "النهاية في غريب الحديث والأثر" لابن الأثير ذكر أثراً يقول:

(جاء أعرابي فقال لأبي بكر:أنتَ خليفة رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- ؟
فقال:لا,قال: فما أنت إذا كنت تقول أنك لست الخليفة فما أنت؟ قال:أنا الخالفة بعده) 

يعني الذي جاء بعد منه.أما أن يكون خليفة فلا لأن معنى الخليفة معنى دقيقاً 

وإن كنا نُعبر عنه إجمالا ونستنكر التعبير والإنسان خليفة الله في الأرض من أجل ذلك المعنى

 الذي يوضحه ابن الأثير يقول أبو بكر:"أنا الخالفة بعده"

 فأبو بكر لم يرض لنفسه أن يكون خليفة بل هوالخالفة أي الذي جاء بعده فقط.

 يُفسر ابن الأثير فيقول:(الخليفة مَنْ يقوم مقام الذاهب ويسد مسدَّهُ, والهاء فيه للمبالغة,والجمع خلفاء..إلخ).                               

 الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وهو بشر لم يرض أبو بكر أن يقول أنه خليفته

 لأن معنى الخليفة بهذه اللفظة أنه ينوب مكان النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

ولا يمكن لأي بشر مهما سما أو علا أن يُداني كماله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-.

من هنا نعرف أنه لا ينبغي من باب أولى أن يُقال:الإنسان ومطلق الإنسان أنه خليفة الله 

في الأرض لأن البون أكبر من أن يُذكر بين الخالق والمخلوق فإذا كان أبو بكر 

لا يرضى أن يقول عن نفسه أنه خليفة الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- 

فنحن لا نرضى أن نقول أن الإنسان خليفة الله في الأرض.

فما معنى قوله تعالى: {إني جاعلك في الأرض خليفة}؟   


 للأئمة أكثر من قول في تفسير هذه اللفظة في هذه الآية والقول الذي يجنح 

له ابن كثير وهو في ذلك تابع لابن جرير.يقول ابن كثير فى تفسير الآية نفسها:ليس المراد هنا 

بالخليفة آدم-عليه السلام- فقط كما يقوله طائفة من المفسرين ولم يثرده الله آدم عينا

 لأنه لو كان ذلك لما حَسُنَ قول الملائكة:{..مَنْ يُفسِدُ في الأرض ويُسفك الدماء}

لأنهم أرادوا أن من هذا الجنس من يفعل ذلك.ثم قال ابن كثير:

( قال ابن جرير:وإنما معنى الخليفة التي ذكرها الله إنما هي خلافة قرنا منهم

 والخليفة من قولك خَلَفَ فلانٌ فلاناً:إذا قام مقامه فيه بعده كما قال تعالى:{ثم جعلناكم خلائف في الأرض من بعدهم لننظر كيف تعملون}

ومن ذلك قيل:السلطان الأعظم خليفة لأنه خَلفَ مَنْ كان قبله وقام بالأمر فكان منه خلفاً). 

هذا هو معنى الخلافة فيجب علينا أن نستحضر هذا المعنى العربي حتى نستعظم 

المعنى من قولهم:"إن الإنسان خليفة الله في الأرض" لأن الذي يُريد ان يخلف غيره 

هنا يقال أنه يكون على الأقل قريبا منه ، وهنا لا يَحْسُن أن يقول القائل:فلان الجاهل

 فلان الزبال هو خليفة العالم الفلاني ، هذا مستهزيء كل الاستهزاء لأنه لايصلح

 أن يكون خليفة لذلك العالِم لبعد الشقة بينهما لذلك تجد التعابير في السُنَّة الصحيحة

تأتي لتصنع الخليفة:"اللهم أنتَ الصاحب في السفر والخليفة في الأهل" 

فإذا غاب الزوج عن بيته فمَنْ الخليفة من بعده؟ هو الله -تبارك وتعالى-.

 أما ان يكون العبد العاجز الجاهل مهما كان قوياً مهما كان عالِماً أن يكون

 خليفة عن الله - عزوجل - بالأرض هذا تعبير مُستهجن لغة و شرعا ولا يجوز .


                                                                       انتهى الشريط الثالث عشر .


 يتبـــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط الرابع عشر      

 113- بــــــــــاب المشـــــــــور  ة  



* عن عمرو بن دينار قال:( قرأ ابن عباس : "وشاورهم في [بعض الأمر] الآية159 آل عمران)   


  في مثل هذا للعلماء طريقان:                                                        

 -أحدهما أن يُقال:أنها قراءة  ، فالآية المقطوع بروايتها هي باللفظ المذكور في

 القرآن الكريم:{وشاورهم في الأمر} أما هذه القراءة وإسنادها صحيح عن ابن عباس 

ففيها لفظة : "بعض" وشاورهم في بعض الأمر.

فالعلماء لهم قولان في مثل هذه الزيادة:                             

1- أحدهما أنها قراءة : أي أن ابن عباس سمع النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يقرأ الآية بهذه الزيادة.  

2 - والقول الآخر:أن هذه الزيادة ذكرها ابن عباس في تضاعيف الآية على سبيل التفسير والبيان ولايعني أنها لفظة ثابتة في القرآن. 

وعلى كل حال فهذه الرواية عن ابن عباس رواية صحيحة فسواء كانت لفظة : "بعض"

جزءًا من هذه الآية كما سمعها ابن عباس أو كانت زيادة تفسيرية منه 

فالمقصود أن الآية فسرها ابن عباس بأن الأمر الوارد في الآية:"وشاورهم في الأمر"

إنما هو في بعض الأمر وليس في كل الأمر .

 أي أن الله - تبارك وتعالى - لما أمرالنبي - عليه الصلاة والسلام - بأن يُشاور أصحابه الكرام 

فيما يُعرض لهم من أمر فليس هذا الأمر المذكور في القرآن"وشاورهم"ع  لى سبيل العموم 

وإنما هو في بعض الأمور.  وهنا مسألتان:-                                                                

 1- تحديد الأمر الذي يجب أن يُشاور فيه الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - بدلالة هذه الآية

 أصحابه و بالتالي أهل الولايات أي الرؤساء والحُكام.

تبعا لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -أن يُشاور أهل الشورى منهم.

فما هو ذلك الأمر الذي يجب على ولي الأمر أن يُشاور فيه أهل الشورى ؟

 يجب أن نعلم أن الأمر المذكور في هذه الآية هو قطعاً ليس في  الأمور الدينية :

يعني ليس ماكان منها منصوصاً في الكتاب والسُنَّة ففي مثل هذا يُقال:{إتبعوا أحسَنَ ما أنزِل إليكم من ربكم} 

ولايُقال: {وشاورهم في الأمر}. إنما الأمر الذي أمِرالرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -

ومن بعده من الحكام بمشاورة أهل الشورى في الأمور المباحة "الإدارية" التي تعرض للحكام

 وتختلف ما بين زمان وزمان ومكان ومكان ففي هذه الأمور التي ليست مما نُصَّ عليها في الكتاب

 أو في الأحاديث هي التي يجب على الحاكم والوالي أن يُشاور فيه أهل الشورى.       

 مثلا :عزم الحاكم أن يوجه جيشاً إلى جهةٍ ما فشاورهم هل من صالح الجيش المسلم

 أن يُوجه في الشتاء إلى هذه الجهة أم في الخريف أم الربيع أم غيره لأن تعيين الفصل للذهاب

 أو السفر ليس أمراً مقرراً في الشرع ففي مثل هذا الأمر يُشاور الحاكم أهل الشورى.

وهذا معنى قول ابن عباس أو قراءته:"وشاورهم في بعض الأمر" أي ليس في كله

وعلى ذلك جرى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - وأصحابه من بعده : 

أي أنهم ماكانوا يستشيرون في كل وصغير وكبير.

ومن أبرز الأمثلة على ذلك:- 

 أن النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- في غزوة أحد لما اختلف أصحابه في الخروج للقاء العدو

 فبعد أن تشاور معهم ورأي طائفة الشباب منهم عازمة على الخروج وافقهم على ذلك فلما لبس

- عليه الصلاة والسلام -لأمته أي ثياب الحرب الدرع والخوذة وعزم على الخروج

 نكل من كان أشار عليهم بالخروج فقال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:
"ماكان لنبي أن يستنكف عن القتال بعد أن لبس لامته" فلم يعبأ برأيهم وذهب إلى القتال      

 ** ومن ذلك أن أبا بكرالصديق لمَّا عزم على قتال أهل الردَّة إنَّما عزم أولا دون أن يستشير أحداً من أصحابه 

وثانيا:بعد أن عارضه عمر معارضة منطقية وليست معارضة عملية حيث كان عند عمر شُبهة 

فقال: أتُقاتل قوماً يشهدون أن لاإله إلا الله وأن محمداًرسول الله؟!

 فقال أبو بكر الصديق- رضي الله عنه -:(ألم تسمع رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-قال في الحديث:"أمِرتُ أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لاإله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله فإن  قالوها فقد عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها" 
قال أبو بكر ألم تسمع الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-يقول:"إلا بحقها"؟ ومن حقها إعطاء الزكاة وهؤلاء أعلنوها صريحة فامتنعوا عن إعطاء الزكاة كما كانوا يُقدمونها في عهد رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-) 

ولذلك عزم أبو بكر على قتالهم وحلف"والله لو منعوني عِقالاً كانوا يقدمونه لرسول الله 

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- لقاتلتهم عليه" ثم قاتلهم ونصره الله-عزوجل-عليهم.                                     


إذن الشورى ليست واجبة في كل أمر وإنما في أمر من الأمور الدنيوية التي يبدو للحاكم 

أن الرأي فيه مشترك وقد يكون عند المفضول مالا يكون عند الفاضل من الرأي.  




 يتبـــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

فضل المشورة  


  ساق المؤلف -رحمه الله - عقب الأثر السابق أثرا آخر :                    

 *عن الحسن قال:" والله ما استشار قومٌ قط إلا هُدوا لأفضل ما بحضرتهم ثم تلا:{ وأمرهم شورى بينهم}"  

 والمقصود هنا الحسن البصري التابعي وقد يتبادر إلى الذهن أنه الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب 

ولكن ليس هو المقصود ولا سبيل لمعرفة هذا إلا لمن كان عنده علم بتراجم الرجال والرواة

 والذين رووا عن هؤلاء الرجال من تلامذة وطلاب علم.

 فها هنا مثلا راوي هذا الأثر هو الثري : قال:عن الثري عن الحسن ، ونحن إذا عرفنا

 مَنْ هو الثري اكتشفنا بواسطته الحسن.

- الثري هنا كيف نعرفه ؟

-  نعرفه من الراوي عنه هذا علم من علم الحديث المهجور اليوم في العالم الإسلامي

 إلا ما قل وندر. فالراوي هنا عن الثري هو حماد بن زيد ، فحينما نرجع إلى حماد بن زيد 

في ترجمته يسوقون هناك شيوخه الذين تلقى الحديث عنهم نجد منهم الثري بن يحيى,

عدنا لترجمة الثري بن يحيى فوجدناه يروي عن الحسن البصري فانكشف لنا أن المقصود

 بهذا الأثر هو الحسن البصري وهذه كلمة موجزة تتعلق بعلم أسانيد الأحاديث.

إذن الحسن البصري يقول في فضل الاستشارة  يُقسم بالله  - عزوجل - فيقول:

" ما استشار قوم قط  إلا هُدوا لأفضل ما بحضرتهم " ثم تلا {وأمرهم شورى بينهم} 

أي أنه يأخذ من هذه الآية الكريمة أنَّ اللهَ حينما مدح المؤمنين الصادقين بأن أمرهم شورى بينهم

 بل حينما أمر النبي الصادق الأمين بقوله :{وشاورهم في الأمر}  فما ذلك إلا لفائدة الاستشارة.


وما فائدة الاستشارة ؟   

هوالوصول إلى خير الرأيين وأصدق القولين.

من هذا وهذا فهم الحسن البصري فضيلة الاستشارة فحلف بالله -عزوجل- 

وهو في ذلك صادق أنه ما استشار قوم بعضهم بعضاً إلا هُدوا لأفضل رأي مَنْ كان معهم

 أي لأفضل ما بحضرتهم من الآراء والأقوال. 

قد يرد على البال فيقول قائل:المصنف عقد ها هنا باب المشورة أي فضل المشورة والاستشارة

 فما باله لم يذكر الحديث المشهور على ألسنة الناس :
"ماخاب مَنْ استخار ولا ندِمَ مَنْ استشار ولاعال مَنْ اقتصد" 

هذا حديث مشهور ومذكور في كثير من الكتب,والجواب أنه حديث ضعيف الإسناد 

والظاهر أن الإمام البخاري من أجل هذا الضعف الذي فيه لم يسق الحديث 

مع تصريحه بفضيلة الاستشارة حيث  فيه  : "ولاخاب مَنْ استشار". 


 يتبـــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

114- باب أثم مَنْ أشار على أخيه بغير رشدٍ    


 * عن أبي هريرة قال:(قال النبي-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:           
 " مَنْ تَقَوَّلَ علىَّ مالم أقل فليتبوأ مقعده من النار ومَنْ استشاره أخوه المسلم 
فأشار عليه بغير رشدٍ فقد خانه ومَنْ أفتى فُتيا بغير ثبت فإثمه على مَنْ أفتاه")  


  هذا الحديث تضمن فقرات فيها فوائد علمية جمة : أول هذه الفقرات:

 قوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام -:"مَنْ تقوَّل عليَّ مالم أقل فليتبوأ مقعده من النار" 

هذا بمعنى الحديث المشهور المتواتر: "مَنْ كَذِبَ عليَّ مُتعمِدا فليتبوا مقعده من النار".

مَنْ تقول عليَّ أي مَنْ افترى عليَّ مالم أقل فالرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام -

يتوعده بالنار فيقول له فليُهيء مكاناً له في النار لأنه افترى على رسول الله 

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - والافتراء على رسول الله إنما هو افتراء على الله ؛ 

 ذلك لأن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-ليس كأحدنا.

أحدنا لو اُفتُرِيَ عليه - وهو إثم بلا شك ؛ لأن الافتراء على المسلم إثم كبير 

لكن الافتراء على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- هوإثم أكبر وما ذلك إلا أنه

 يتكلم عن رب العالمين وبما أوحي إليه -سبحانه وتعالى- كما قال الله: {وماينطِقُ عن الهوى}

فالذي يفتري على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-هو في النتيجة يفتري على الله 

لأن الافتراء على رسول الله معناه الافتراء على وحي الله و معنى هذا أنه يفتري على الله

- تبارك وتعالى - ؛ لأن الوحي إنما أنزل على رسول الله من عند الله -تبارك وتعالى-.

فلا جرم أن وعيد المفتري على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -كان شديداً جداً.

ولذلك اختلف العلماء"علماء الحديث بصورة خاصة"  في حُكم مَنْ كذب على النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-عامداً متعمداً :  هل هو كافرٌ مرتدٌ عن دينه أم هو فقط  فاسقٌ يستحق عذاب ربه كما أفاد هذا الحديث لكنه لا يخلد في النار لأنه مسلم يشهد أنَّ لا إله إلا الله وأنَّ محمداً رسول الله ؟ 

اختلفوا على قولين اثنين:-    

  1- منهم مَنْ حَكم بكفره أي ردَّته عن دينه.

2- ومنهم مَنْ لم يوصله إلى هذا الدرك من النار وإنما حكم عليه بأنه فاسق.

 والحكم الثاني أرجح بالنسبة لأدلة الشريعة الإسلامية لأنه قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-في الحديث الصحيح:   

 "مَنْ قال:لاإله إلا الله نفعته يوما من دهره" أي أنه لا يخلد في النار ، وبدليل أحاديث الشفاعة

 وهي كثيرة جداً وفيها أن الله -تبارك وتعالى -  يقول لملائكته بعد أن شفع في أهل النار

الأنبياء والأولياء والصالحون يقول رب العالمين:"شفعت الملائكة وشفعت الأنبياء

 فلم يبق إلا شفاعتي أخرجوا من النار مَنْ كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من إيمان"

 لذلك فمهما فعل المسلم من ذنوب وآثام فلا بد أن يخرج يوماً ما من النار 

لكن لا يستسهلن أحدٌ هذا الحكم فإن ما يقول العلماء في العُصاة : "أنهم يستحقون دخول النار 

والعذاب فيها ولكنهم سيخرجون يوماً ما" لكن لا يستسهلن أحدٌ هذا الحكم لأنه جاء فى الأحاديث الصحيحة :

إن المسلمين الذين يخرجون من النار يوم القيامة يخرجون وقد صاروا حمماً سوداً يعني فحما .

هذا الرأي الثاني في حكم مَنْ تعمد الكذب على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

إنما هو مَنْ كذب وضميره يؤنبه يعني يعترف بأن هذا الكذب حَرَّمَهُ اللهُ على لسان نبيه 

-عليه الصلاة والسلام - ولكن النفس الأمارة بالسوء التي تُسوِّل لصاحبها ارتكاب أي ذنب

 مهما كان كبيراً فيبقى هناك شيء من الإيمان فى قلب هذا المُستحِل للإثم ألا وهو الاعتراف

 بأن هذا ذنبٌ حَرَّمَهُ اللهُ-تبارك وتعالى- فهذا الإيمان الباقي في قلب هذا المُرتكب لِما حرم اللهُ 

أي محرَّمٍ كان ومنه التقول على رسول الله ، فإن كان هذا المُتقول على رسول الله

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يشعر بأنه واقع جُرما يستحق العذاب عليه ؛ 

فهذا الاعتقاد يشفع له يوم القيامة أن يخرج من النار بعد العذاب الذي يستحقه.           

 أما إذا كان يستحل الكذب على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فهو مرتد بمجرد هذا الاستحلال

فهو في الدرك الأسفل من النار مع المنافقين لأنه يتظاهر بالإسلام ومن جهة أخرى يستحل 

الكذب على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-.

وقد ترد هنا شُبهة وهي أنه إذا كان الكذب على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-والكاذب غير مُستحِل له قلباً فهذا فِسقٌ فما الفرق بين الكذب على رسول الله والكذب على غيره وهو أيضاً فسق؟ 

وحينذاك أي فسقٍ وقع فيه المسلم فإن كان استحله بقلبه فقد ارتد عن دينه سواء 

كذب على محمد بن عبد الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أو أي مسلم من المؤمنين بمحمد

- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-.إذا استحل ذلك بقلبه فهو مرتد عن دينه وإذا لم يستحله بقلبه فهو فاسق فما الفرق 

حينذاك بين الكذب على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -وبين الكذب على غيره مادام النتيجة أنه لا يكفر لا بهذا ولا بهذا؟                                                  

  الجواب: الكذب بلاشك درجات : الكذب كله إثم وذنب ولكن ليس كل نوع من أنواع الكذب 

يُشابه الأنواع الأخرى فالكذب درجات ككل ذنب ومعصية.

الزنا درجات والسرقة درجات ،  فالذي يكذب على مشرك كافر فهو كذب وإثم 

لكن لو كذب على مسلم يزداد الإثم لو كان هذا المكذوب عليه مسلماً فاسقاً 

فإذا كان مسلماً صالحاً كان الكذب أشد إثماً وهكذا دواليك إلى أن يصل الكذب على رسول الله 

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فيكون هذا النوع من الكذب أكبر إثم ليس بعده إلا الكفر بالله -تبارك وتعالى-.


 يتبع .

----------


## أم هانئ

= ومَنْ استشاره أخوه المسلم فأشارعليه بغير رشدٍ فقد خانه :

هذا الشاهد من إيراد المؤلف لهذا الحديث الحسن ، حيث إنه بعد أثبت وجوب التشاور 

بين المسلمين حاكماً ومحكومين فأتبع ذلك بحديث يُتمم الباب السابق ، ويفيد هذا الحديث 

وجوب المشورة من المستشار على المُستشير بالنصيحة وبالرشد وبالخير

 فإن لم يُشر له بذلك الرشد فهو آثم لأنه من الواجب 

"إن المُستشار مؤتمن" فمعنى مؤتمن أنه يجب عليه أن يؤدي الأمانة والأمانة 

التي عليه أن يؤديها هي الإخلاص للمستشير فيها.

فهنا في هذا الحديث يؤكد الحديث السابق"المستشار مؤتمن"

 فإذا أدى الأمانة وهي النصيحة فقد أدى الواجب وإذا لم يؤد الأمانة أي بأن  أشار

 عليه بغير رشدٍ أي بغير صواب فقد خانه أي لم يؤد الأمانة  ، ولذلك فالرسول -عليه الصلاة 

والسلام- قد بالغ في الأداء للأمانة حتى قال:"أد الأمانة إلى مَنْ ائتمنك ولاتخُن مَنْ خانك"

 فلو أن هذا المستشار خان الذي استشاره يوماً لأثم ، و لا يجوز له أن يخونه 

ل عليه أن ينصحه ويدله على خير ما يعلمه له.

ولذلك كانت هذه الخصلة وهي الإشارة على الناس بالخير كانت طبيعة الأنبياء ووظيفتهم 

مع كل أممهم كما أفاد حديث الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"مابَعَثَ اللهُ نبياً إلا كان حقاً عليه أن يدل أمته على خير مايعلمه لهم".

 حقاً: أي واجباً عليه ،  فكذلك يجب على كل مستشار إذا استُشير في مسألة ما 

أن يدل المستشيرعلى خير ما يعلمه له فإن لم يفعل ذلك فقد خانه. 

إذن تبين لنا أن :-

 1-الشورى: وهي تبادل الرأي فى المسائل التي لها علاقة بالمسلمين أفراداً وجماعاتٍ فهي أمر واجب كأصل ولكنها ليست واجبة في كل أمر.

 2-المستشار مؤتمن فيجب عليه أن يُقدم إلى المُستشير النصيحة فإن لم يفعل وأمره بغير رشدٍ فقد خانه وهذه الخيانة طبعاً من المحرمات في الإسلام.




= ومَنْ أفتى فُتيا بغير ثبت فإثمه على مَنْ أفتاه : 

في هذه الفقرة حُكمٌ خاصٌ يتعلق بأهل العلم الذين يتعرضون لفتيا الناس 

وهذه مسألة ثقيلة على وزن قوله تعالى لنبيه -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: {إنَّا سنُلقي عليك قولاً ثقيلاً}

ذلك لأن النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - قد أوجَبَ على المُستفتي أن لا يتسرع في الإفتاء

بل عليه أن يتثبت ، وليس التثبيت إلا أن يعرف الحُكم من كتاب الله ومن حديث رسول الله

- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - ، فإن أفتاه دون أن يتثبت هذا التثبيت وهو أن يرجع

 إلى كتاب الله وحديث رسول الله ، فتبنى المستفتي رأي المفتي وفتواه وكان قد أفتاه بإثم

 فإنما إثمه على مفتيه ، ومن هنا نتوصل إلى مسألة خطيرة وهي :

أن العالم حينما يُستفى في مسألة فيُفتي بغيرإسنادٍ إلى الكتاب والسنة فهو يفتي بغير ثبتٍ ؛

 لأن الحديث يقول :"ومَنْ أفتى بغير ثبتٍ" أي بغير سندٍ وبغير بيِّنةٍ وحُجة.

 ومعلوم لدى كل مسلم أن الحُجة في الإسلام هي الكتاب والسُنَّة وإلا ما استُنبِط

منهما من إجماعٍ وقياسٍ صحيح.

فمن أفتى بغير ثبت أي بغير حُجةٍ من كتاب الله أو من حديث رسول الله 

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فقد أفتى بغير رشدٍ وإثم المستفتي على مفتيه. 

فماذا يجب على المفتي؟ 

 يجب عليه التثبيت قبل كل شيء ولا يتسرع بالفتوى :

ومعنى هذا أنه يجب عليه أن يُراجع المسألة إن لم يكن راجعها  :

ومن أين يُراجعها ؟ وكيف يستفتي الجواب الصحيح؟ 

- بالرجوع إلى الكتاب والسُنَّة لأن الحديث يقول:"بغير ثبت"أي بغير حجة

والحُجة فى الإسلام : القرآن والسُنَّة كما قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"تركتُ فيكم أمرين لن تضلوا ما إن تمسكتم بهما كتابَ الله وسُنتي ولن يتفرقا حتى يردا عليّ الحوض". 

مَنْ استُفتى في مسألة فأفتى برأي عالم وهو يعلم أن المسألة فيها قولان فأكثر فهل أفتى بثبتٍ وحُجةٍ بيِّنةٍ أم لا؟

 الجواب: لا لأنه حينما تكون المسألة من المسائل الخلافية وقد صدر للعلماء فيها قولان فأكثر 

ثم هو أفتى بقولٍ من القولين دون أن يُدعم فتواه ولو في نفسه على الأقل بآية من كتاب الله

 أو بحديث من سُنَّة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - فهذا لا يكون قد أفتى

 عن ثبتٍ وعن حُجة وعن بينة ، كون فتواه بهذا الخطأ لا يتعلق إثمه على المُستفتِى 

إنما على المفتي فإثمه عليه.

إذ ن على كل مستفتٍ أن يتثبت في فتواه,أي أن يستند في فتواه إلى كتاب الله 

وحديث رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -.

 ومعنى هذا الكلام العلمي بعبارة واضحة:أن المُستفتي العالم إذا استُفتي في مسألةٍ ما

 مثلاً رجلٌ سأله هل خروج الدم يُنقض الوضوء؟

 قال: نعم وهو يعني أن المذهب الحنفي هكذا يُفتي

 فإذا رجعنا إلى هذا الحديث  نفهم أن هذا الجواب إثمه عليه وليس على مُستفتيه لماذا ؟ 

لأن المسألة فيها قولان آخران ، فالمذهب الحنفي يحكم ببطلان الوضوء بمجرد خروج 

الدم عن مكانه ، و المذهب الشافعي يقول:لا ينقض الوضوء الدم مهما كان كثيراً.

و مذهب الإمام مالك وأحمد يُفصل فيقول:إذا كان الدم كثيراً نقض وإلا فلا.

فالذي أفتى قال : ينقض أين الحُجة ؟ 

فالمسألة فيها اختلاف والله - عزوجل - يقول: {فإن تنازعتُم فى شيء فرُدوه إلى الله والرسول إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ذلك خيرٌ وأحسَنُ تأويلاً}

لذلك لا يجوز للمسلم المُتمذهب بمذهبٍ واحد إذا استُفتي في مسألة أن يُفتي على مذهبه 

لأنه هناك مذاهب أخرى ؛ فهذا يجب أن يُمسك عن الفتوى فإن أفتى فهو آثم بدليل هذا الحديث. 

المُستفتي أدى واجبه حينما قال له ربه: {فأسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لاتعلمون}  

جاء الذي لايعلم إلى مَنْ يظنه من أهل الذكر فسأله فأفتاه فإثمه على هذا المفتي. 

قال أبو حنيفة:" لايحل لرجلٍ أن يُفتي بقولي مالم يعلم من أين أخذتُ دليلي"

هذا النص يُفسر لنا هذا الحديث.

 حصيلة هذا الحديث:هو وجوب دراسة الكتاب والسُنَّة لكي يتمكن المفتي من الإفتاء

بالكتاب والسُنة فلا يلحقه إثم حتى ينجو لو أخطأ في الفتوى ؛ لأنه ليس معنى 

مَنْ أفتى معتمداً على الكتاب والسُنة أنه معصوم ولكن إذا اجتهد فأفتى بما فهم من الكتاب 

والسُنة فله حالتان :

- إما أن يكون أصاب فله أجران 

- وإما أن يكون اخطأ فله أجرٌ واحدٌ.

 لكن هذا للذي يُفتي إعتماداً على الكتاب والسُنة.

أما الذي يُقلد - والتقليد جهل باتفاق العلماء  - ولا يتبصر فى الفتوى ، فهذا ليس له أجر 

حتى ولا أجر واحد بل عليه وزر لأنه أفتى بغير ثبت.

 من هنا ننتهي إلى مسألة خطيرة جداً وهي ما وقع في كثير من البلدان الإسلامية اليوم

 مثل مصر وسوريا وفي طريق هذا الوقوع السعودية : حيث أنهم ألزموا القضاة والحكام

 في مصر وسوريا بأن يقضوا ويُفتوا بناءً على مذهب معين إما على   المجلة  سابقا 

وإما على القوانين التي وُضعت حديثاً بشيء من التعديل لأحكام  المجلة سابقا هذا بالنسبة للقضاة.


ويتبع .

----------


## أم هانئ

من هنا ننتهي إلى مسألة خطيرة جداً وهي ما وقع في كثير من البلدان الإسلامية اليوم

 مثل مصر وسوريا وفي طريق هذا الوقوع السعودية : حيث أنهم ألزموا القضاة والحكام

 في مصر وسوريا بأن يقضوا ويُفتوا بناءً على مذهب معين إما على   المجلة  سابقا 

وإما على القوانين التي وُضعت حديثاً بشيء من التعديل لأحكام  المجلة سابقا هذا بالنسبة للقضاة.

فقد ألزموا القضاة والحُكام بأن يقضوا بغير ما أنزل الله فهو إلزام بما لا يلزم  

بل هذا أمرٌ بنقيض ما جاء في هذا الحديث : فإن المفتي إذا استفتى ولم يرجع إلى الكتاب والسُنة

 لايرجع إلى مذهبه الذي يُتابع فيه إمامه الذي قال:لايحل له أن يُفتي حتى يعرف دليله . 

فإذن المصيبة اليوم هي أن الفتوى اليوم مفروضة أن يفتي من كتاب ليس هو الكتاب والسُنة. 

والقضاة يجب عليهم أن يفتوا من القوانين وليس كل القوانين شرعية محضة كما كان الأمر 

في زمن النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -حيث كلها استنبطت أو جلها من المذهب الحنفي .

فأصبح اليوم فيها قوانين وضعية لم تنزل من السماء وإنما انبعثت من الأرض

 فطلبت وفرضت هذه الأحكام على القضاة المسلمين ليقضوا بها بين المسلمين هذه مصيبة 

حلت في البلاد السورية والمصرية وربما في بلاد أخرى لا نعرف حقيقة الأمر فيها.

والآن فيه دعاة في السعودية يدعون إلى تقديم الحكام أي إلى الاقتداء بالدولة السورية

 والدولة المصرية و فرض أراء وأحكام معينة على القضاه الذين يحكمون الناس بالكتاب والسُنة.

هذه مصيبة جديدة ونرجو الله - عزوجل - ألا يتحقق في تلك البلاد.

ولكن يجب على كل مسلم أن يعرف هذه الحقيقة وهي أنه لا يجوز الإفتاء إلا من كتاب الله 

وحديث رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - كما لايجوز القضاء إلا استنباطا من كتاب الله 

وحديث رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - ففي هذا الحديث إذن تنبيه لأمور تتعلق بما نحن فيه

 وتتعلق بالأمة التي تنصب دستوراً وقضاة يحكمون بغير ما أنزل الله 

ويتناسى هؤلاء جميعاً الوعيد الشديد المذكور في ثلاث آيات من القرآن الكريم:

1- {ومَنْ لم يَحْكُم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون}.      

2- {ومَنْ لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون}.    

 3 - {ومَنْ لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الظالمون}.     

 فهذه آيات صريحة بالحكم بالكفر على مَنْ لم يحكم بما أنزل الله.

 ولكن هنا كلمة أخيرة :

أن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله منه حُكم يُرادف الردة ومنه حُكم لا يلزم منه الردة على التفصيل

 الذي ذكِر على الكذب على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-.

أيضاً لابد من استحضاره في تفصيل هذه الآيات الثلاثة {ومَنْ لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون}. 

قال ابن عباس:"كفر دون كفر"أي أن الكفر نوعان:                          

 كفر اعتقادى قلبي ... وكفر عملي.

وهذا ما يجهله كثير من المسلمين اليوم وخاصة منهم الشباب الناشئ

فإنهم يتوهمون أن كل مَنْ لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فهو مرتد عن دينه وليس كذلك 

بل يجب أن ينظر إلى الحاكم الذى يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله :

- فإن كان يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله مُستحِلاً له بقلبه مُؤثِراً له على حُكم الله وحكم نبيه فهذا هو الذي يرتد به عن دينه 

-أما إذا كان في قرارة قلبه يعتقد بأن الحكم بما أنزل الله هو الصواب والواجب لكن لا معين على ذلك فله عذر وليس له عذر مقبول ،  ولكن له عذر واعتذاره بهذا العذر يدل على أنه يؤمن بحكم الله و بحكم رسوله أنه هو الصواب ولكنه انحرف عن هذا الحكم كما ينحرف كثير من الناس الذين يظنون خيراً.                         

 الحاكم المسلم الذي يحكم بكتاب الله وبحديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -

ليس معصوماً فقد يضل في حكمٍ ما أو ينسى مثلاً فيحكم بغير ما أنزل الله فهذا ينطبق عليه قوله تعالى {فأولئك هم الكافرون} ولكن بأى معنى أولئك هم الكافرون؟ ردة أم كفر معصية ؟


ننظر حينما ارتشى وحَكَمَ للراشي بما ليس له فإن كان يعتقد في قرارة نفسه أنه إثم

 كما يعتقد الزاني والسارق والغاش..إلخ  فهو آثم وليس بكافر وهذا معنى كفر دون كفر.

وإن كان يقول كما يقول كثير من الشباب الذي تثقف الثقافة الأجنبية ولمَّا يدخُلِ الإيمان في قلبه يقول:

بلا إسلام بلا إيمان بلاد رجعية بلاد  كذا..إلخ  ، فهذا إنسان وضع على رأسه إشارة بالكفر فهو إلى جهنم وبئس المصير.

فإذن يجب أن نعرف أن الواجب على المسلم أن يحكم بما أنزل الله وبما فسره وبيَّنه

 رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- سواء كان ماشيا في الشارع وواحد سأله فلا يقول له :

 حرام أو حلال إلا إن كان درس في كتاب الله أنه حرام أو حلال .

كذلك الحاكم المفتي الرسمي الموظف أولى وأولى ألا يفتي للناس بدون رشدٍ وبدون بيِّنة أو حُجة 

والقضاء أولى وأولى ألا يحكم القضاة في قضاتهم إلا بما جاء في كتاب الله وما جاء في سُنة رسوله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - 

ولخطورة القضاء على الكتاب والسُنة قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام الحديث الصحيح:

" القضاة ثلاثة؛فقاضٍ فى الجنة وقاضيان في النار,قاضٍ عرف الحق فقضى به فهو في الجنة وقاض عرف الحق فلم يقض به فهو في النار وقاض لم يعرف الحق فقضى به فهو في النار"

 لأنه قضى بجهل.

إذن يجب القضاء بالكتاب والسُنة فإذا قضى بالكتاب والسُنة فهو ناجٍ وإذا قضى بخلاف

 ماجاء في الكتاب والسُنة فهو آثم وكذلك فهو آثم إذا قضى بجهل بالكتاب والسُنة.

 ما هو بجهل ألا يعرف المذهب الحنفي أوالشافعي لأن ذلك ليس هو العلم لذلك 

قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالى -وبكلامه أختم درسنا هذا :

  العِلمُ قالَ اللهُ قالَ رسوله  **   قال الصحابةُ ليس بالتمويهِ   

 ما العِلمُ نَصْبُكَ للخِلافِ سفاهة ** بَيْنَ الرسولِ وبين رأي فقيه 

كلا ولاجحدُ الصفاتِ ونفيُها **  حَذرَا من التعطيل والتشبيهِ


 والحمد لله رب العالمين  ..


                                                                                   انتهى الشريط الرابع عشر .


 يتبـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط الخامس عشر 


 باب : التحاب بين الناس 



* عن أبي هريرة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - قال:              
 " والذي نفسي بيده لاتدخلوا الجنة حتى تسلموا ولاتسلموا حتى تحابوا وأفشوا السلام تحابوا وإياكم والبُغضة فإنها هي الحالقة. لا أقول تحلق الشعر ولكن تحلق الدين" . 

 لابد أن تكون التربية على الكتاب والسُنة لأن الكتاب والسُنة هما المصدران الوحيدان 

الذان يجب الرجوع إليهما حينما نجد الناس مختلفين مُتضاربين متنازعين.

ولأن الرجوع للكتاب والسُنة يجعل الواقف عليهما مندفع  للعمل بما فيهما أكثر مما لو أُخذ الحُكم

 من الكتب التي لم يدر مؤلفوها على دعم أقوالهم وأفعالهم بالكتاب والسُنة. 

فقد رأيتُ آنفاً بنتاً صغيرة وهي تشرب تُخالف السُنة في أمرين اثنين 

ونحن طبعاً لا نُريد ان نعتب عليها لأنها بعد لم تدخل في طور التكليف

 لكن التكليف لابد أن يكون للوالدين لأنه كما يُقال و يروي حديثاً وليس بحديث صحيح

 وإنما هي حكمة : "العلم في الصِغر كالنقش في الحجر" 

فنحن إذا عنينا بتربية أولادنا ذكوراً وإناثاً على الكتاب والسُنة نشأ هذا الولد المربى صغيراً

 على الكتاب والسنة ، لأن في الحديث الصحيح: "المرءُ يشيب على ما شَبَّ عليه"

فمَنْ شَبَّ على الصلاح والتقوى شابَ شيخاً على الصلاح والتقوى والعكس بالعكس.

هذه سُنة الله - تبارك وتعالى - في أرضه ولن تجد لسُنةِ الله تبديلا.

و لذلك يجب أن نغتنم فرصة وجودنا في هذه الحياة الدنيا ونقوم بحسن توجيههم منذ نعومة أظفارهم.

ولذلك قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-في الحديث المشهور:"مُروا أولادَكم بالصلاةِ وهم أبناءُ سبعٍ واضربوهم عليها لعشر وفرقوا بينهم في المضاجع". 

هذا الحديث إنما خصَّ فيه الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - الصلاة من بين سائر الفرائض 

والأحكام والآداب لأهمية الصلاة في الإسلام. فليس يعنى الحديث أن ولي الأمر لا يؤمر 

إلا بأن يأمرالولد فقط  بالصلاة وإنما هذا عنوان أمر ولي الأمر أن يأمره بالصلاة للدلالة

 والاشعار  بوجوب الاهتمام بالأركان والواجبات الأخرى ؛  فذِكر الصلاة في هذا الحديث 

ليس من باب الحصر والقيد وإنما هو من باب التمثيل عما ينبغي على الولي أن يأمر ولده من العبادات.

 ومن هنا نفهم لأننا إذا خرجنا نُنفذ أمر الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - :
"مُروا أولادكم بالصلاة وهم أبناء سبع" ليس معناه أن نأمر الأولاد وهم أولاد أن يصلوا 

بدون طهارة مثلا وليس معنى هذا أن نأمر أولادنا أن يصلوا غير مستوري العورة ؛ 

لأن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - حينما أمر بالصلاة إنما يعني الصلاة الشرعية

 وإنما يعني الصلاة بأركانها وشروطها ؛ فإذن الأمر بالصلاة يستلزم أموراً أخرى :

يستلزم أن نأمر أولادنا بالتطهر للصلاة في البدن وفي المكان وفي  الثياب...

كل هذا وهذا مما يجب علينا أن نربي أطفالنا في صغرهم حتى ينشأوا كباراً وهم طائعون لله -عزوجل-.

وكذلك ليس معنى هذا الأمر أنه يأمر -عليه الصلاة والسلام - أن نأمر أولادنا بالصلاة وما يتعلق بها فقط 

بل إنما ذلك إشارة إلى أنه ينبغي علينا أن نُربي أولادنا على الشرع الإسلامى الثابت في الكتاب والسُنة 

من ذلك مثلا - وهذا هو بيت القصيد من هذه المقدمة - أنني شاهدتُ آنفاً فتاة صغيرة تشرب 

وتُخالف حُكمين اثنين في الإسلام: تشرب وهي قائمة وتشرب بيدها اليسرى.

فأنا أخذتُ من هذا أن القائمين على تربية هذه الطفلة لم يعنوا بتربيتها منذ صغرها على الشرع.

ويمكن أن نذكر بهذه المناسبة أنه يجب أن نربي فتياتنا صغارا على الحجاب الشرعي لا على التبرج

 ولا على الألبسة القصيرة والشفافة ونحو ذلك لأنها إذا كبرت على هذه الألبسة المخالفة للشريعة 

فحينما تبلغ مبلغ التكليف  و يتنبه ولي الأمر لأمرها فلا تستجيب هذه الفتاة  لهذه الأوامر ؛

 لأنها لم تكن قد رُبيت على ذلك منذ صغرها.

ولا أريد الإطالة في ذلك إنما أردتُ التذكير بالآداب الواجب مراعاتها حينما يأتي أمر

 لا يلقي الناس عادة إليه بالا ألا وهو الشرب :

 فيأتي أحدنا يشرب فلا فرق عنده أشَرِبَ بيمينه أم بشماله أيشرب قاعداً أم قائماً لا فرق عنده !!

 مع أن في كلٍ من الشرب قائماً والشرب باليد اليسرى فيه أحاديث تنهى عن ذلك ؛

فيجب أن نعلم هذه الأحاديث حتى نتأثر نحن كأولياء الأولاد أولاً  بذلك لنربي أولادنا على ذلك.

فالرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- نهى وفي رواية زجر عن الشرب قائما

 وفي حديث آخر أنه -عليه الصلاة والسلام - رأى رجلا يشرب قائماً فقال له:"يا فلان أترضى أن يشرب معك الهر؟ قال:لا يارسول الله قال:فقد شرب معك مَنْ هو شرٌ منه الشيطان ثم قال له أو لغيره:قئ قئ"

أمر من القئ أى أفرغ الماء الذى شربته وأنت قائم.

وكل ذى عقلٍ ولبٍ وفقهٍ يعلم أن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - ما كان ليأمر 

هذا الذي شرب قائماً أن يستفرغ ذلك الماء لولا أن هذا الشرب معصية لله -عزوجل-

وإلا فلو كان الشرب قائماً كما يزعم كثيرون من الشيوخ فضلا عن غيرهم أنه مكروه تنزيهاً فقط

فلوكان مكروها فقط  ما كان لرسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أن يأمر هذا الشارب قائما

 أن يجهد نفسه بل وقد يعرضها لشيء من الإزعاج الشديد الذي يُثمر بعد ذلك شيئاً من الاضطراب

 في صحته فأمْره -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- للشارب قائما بالاستقياء واستفراغ ما دخل جوفه

 من الماء لأكبر دليل على أن الشرب قائماً معصية. 

 لذلك يجب نحن كأولياءأن ننتهي عن الشرب  قياما إلا لضرورة وعذر.

 هذا بحثٌ ثان ومعنى هذا أن نتمرن دائماً وأبداً حينما نكون في الأوضاع الطبيعية 

أننا إذا أخذنا الكأس ونحن قيام نجلس نشرب قاعدين خشية أن نُخالف رسول الله

- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- في نهيه إيانا أن نشرب قياماً.


أما المسألة الأخرى:وهي الأخذ باليمين والإعطاء باليمين والأكل باليمين والشرب باليمين 

فهذا واجب وعلى نقيض ذلك فهذا لا يجوز : أن تأكل بالشمال وأن تشرب بالشمال وأن تُعطي 

بالشمال وأن تأخذ بالشمال .

وهذه قضايا كلها لايكاد أكثر المسلمين اليوم مع الأسف ينتبهون لها.

وأنا في صورة خاصة لي عناية خاصة بهذه القضية فلا أكاد أمُر في مكان مثلا من مطاعم 

أو بياع فلافل أو نحو ذلك إلا وأتفصد إلى هؤلاء كيف يأكلون إما أنهم يأكلون قياماً

 فهذا أيضا مما لا يلقون إليه بالا ، بل أصبحت الموضة اليوم في الدعوات الخاصة أن يأكلوا

 من قيام ، ثم ألاحظ أن أكثرهم يأكلون  باليد اليسرى وهذا مما يُشعرنا نحن بصفتنا مسلمين

 أن الشيطان قد استحوذ على جماهير الناس فهو يحملهم على مخالفة الله ورسوله.

فهذه ذكرى والذكرى تنفع المؤمنين رجالا ونساءً. 

وأختصر ذلك فأقول:

أولا:يجب أن نُربي أولادنا ذكوراً وإناثاً على الكتاب والسُنة.          

 ثاني ذلك:أن تعْلم هذا الحُكم وأنه لا يجوز الشرب قائما ولا يجوز الشرب باليد اليسرى هاتان معصيتان اثنتان. 


فيجب على المسلم الأكل والشرب جالساً وباليمين.

هذا ما أردتُ التذكير به لعل الله ينفع به الحاضرات ... 




 يتبـع .

----------


## عادل ديدو

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيكم


وفيكم بارك الله .

----------


## أم هانئ

ثم قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام- مبيناً أثر البُغض إذا حَلَّ في قلب مؤمن على أخيه 

المؤمن قد يكون ضرره بالغاً في قلب هذا الذي يبغض هذا الأخ المسلم فيُحذر-

عليه الصلاة والسلام-أشد التحذير فيقول: "وإياكم والبُغضة"

أي التباغض.كما جاء في حديث الصحيحين: 

"ولا تباغضوا ولا تحاسدوا ولا تضاغنوا وكونوا عباد الله إخواناً".

 فإذا تباغض المسسلمون بعضهم مع بعض كان ذلك حالقاً أي مُستأصلاً لا يبقى للدين أثر في نفوسهم 

لذلك الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - يقول:"إياكم والبُغضة فإنها الحالقة المستأصلة لا أقول لكم تحلق الشعر ولكن تحلق الدين" والعياذ بالله.

إذن هذا الحديث أمر بشيء ونهى عن نقيضه:

- أمر بتحابب المسلمين بعضهم على بعض مع التذكير بسبب من أهم أسباب تأصيل هذه المحبة في نفوسهم وهي إفشاء السلام.

- الشيء الآخر هو نهي عن ضد المحبة وهو بُغض المسلمين بعضهم مع بعض وأن هذا التباغض سبب شرعي في استئصال أثر الدين من نفوس هؤلاء المتباغضين غير المتحابين.


 "وإن في ذلك لذكرى لمن كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد".



 يتبـــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

بــــــــــاب الألفــــــــــ  ــة    


*روى المصنف أثرا صحيحاً عن ابن عباس قال:   
"النِعَم تُكْفَر والرَّحِم تُقطع ولم تر مثل تقارب القلوب".

هذا حديث موقوف ، أي أنه من كلام ابن عباس وليس من كلام الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-.

يتحدث ابن عباس في هذا الحديث الموقوف عن أمر واقع بين الناس إلا مَنْ عصم الله وقليل مَا هم.

فيقول: ( النعم تُكفر )  :

 يعني بدل أن يَشكر خالقها والمنعم بها على عباده فهؤلاء العباد إلا قليلا منهم

 كما ذكرنا يكفرون نعمة الله عليهم ولا يشكرونها ، فكأن ابن عباس يقول :

 إن هذا لا ينبغي أن يصدر من مسلم فلا يكون ممن يكفرون نعمة الله -عزوجل- وإنما هم يقومون بشكره - تبارك وتعالى -.



 فكذلك يقول: والرحم تُقطع : 

أي فلا يحق للمسلم أن يكون من هؤلاء الذين ينكرون نعمة الله عليهم أو يقومون بقطع الحم

 لما سبق معنا في درس مضى من قوله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: "لايدخل الجنة قاطع رحم"  

فقطع الرحم من الذنوب الكبائر التي جعلها الله -عزوجل- سببا لوصل مَنْ وصل الرحم 

وقطع مَنْ قطع الرحم ولم يصلها كان من عقابه أن يُحَرِّم الله عليه دخول الجنة :

- إما دخولاً مطلقاً وذلك إذا استحل هذه المعصية بقلبه,

- وإما دخولاً مع السابقين الأولين فيحرم ذلك عليه حتى يدخل النار ويتطهر من أوزار هذه المعصية الكبيرة ألا وهي قطع الرحم.

بعد ذلك إن كان في نفسه أثر من شهادة الله بالوحدانية ولنبيه بالرسالة هذه الشهادة تُنجيه

 من الدخول "الخلود" في النار ، ولكن بعد العذاب الأليم الشديد.   

فإذا كانت النعم تُكفر والرحم تقطع فابن عباس يوجه المسلمين وينبهم ألا يكونوا من هؤلاء 

الناس الذين يكفرون بالنعم ويقطعون الأرحام ثم يقول: ولم نر مثل تقارب القلوب :


أي لم نر في المودة والمحبة أن يتعارض الناس بعضهم مع بعض في قلوبهم

 ولا يتبغاضون فيكون نتيجة ذلك أن يتفرقوا وأن تذهب ريحهم كما هو في صريح القرآن الكريم. 


  يتبــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

بـــــــــــاب المـــــــــــز  اح


سنجد مما في أحاديث هذا الباب التي سيوردها المصنف - إن شاء الله - إلى أن المزاح

 لامانع منه شرعاً بشرط أن يكون مزاحاً شرعياً وهو ألا يكون إلا حقاً.

المزاح إذا كان حقاً فهو مشروع أما إذا كان مُتضمناً إيذاءً أو ضرراً لمسلم فهو منهي عنه.

وقد مضى في حديث سبق قوله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : "لايأخذ أحدكم عصا أخيه مازحاً"

لأن في ذلك إدخال الخوف في قلب المسلم هذا وفيه إيذاءٌ لايخفى.

أما المزح في قول كلمة الحق فلا بأس من ذلك .

ثم هو الآن يسرد بعض الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك :

* عن أنس بن مالك قال:( أتى النبي-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- على بعض نسائه ومعهن أم سليم فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"يا أنْجشة ! رويداً سَوقك بالقوارير").(حديث صحيح)  

أنشجة :-
هو حادي لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - كان يحدو على الإبل. 

والحدو:- 
هو غناء الأعراب أي غناء فطري أشبه بالمواويل أو نحو ذلك مما يرتجله الإنسان ارتجالاً

 دون استماع وكسب ، وهذا الغناء خاص بالإبل ، وللإبل عادة غريبة وهي أنها إذا أصابها

 التعب والكلل والملل من طول السير تباطأ سيرها, فإذا ما حدى الحادي بها أسرعت السير.  



                                                                                 انتهى الشريط الخامس عشر .

 يتبــــــــــــ  ـــع .

  بــــــــــاب الألفــــــــــ  ــة    


*روى المصنف أثرا صحيحاً عن ابن عباس قال:   
"النِعَم تُكْفَر والرَّحِم تُقطع ولم تر مثل تقارب القلوب".

هذا حديث موقوف ، أي أنه من كلام ابن عباس وليس من كلام الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-.

يتحدث ابن عباس في هذا الحديث الموقوف عن أمر واقع بين الناس إلا مَنْ عصم الله وقليل مَا هم.

فيقول: ( النعم تُكفر )  :

 يعني بدل أن يَشكر خالقها والمنعم بها على عباده فهؤلاء العباد إلا قليلا منهم

 كما ذكرنا يكفرون نعمة الله عليهم ولا يشكرونها ، فكأن ابن عباس يقول :

 إن هذا لا ينبغي أن يصدر من مسلم فلا يكون ممن يكفرون نعمة الله -عزوجل- وإنما هم يقومون بشكره - تبارك وتعالى -.



 فكذلك يقول: والرحم تُقطع : 

أي فلا يحق للمسلم أن يكون من هؤلاء الذين ينكرون نعمة الله عليهم أو يقومون بقطع الحم

 لما سبق معنا في درس مضى من قوله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: "لايدخل الجنة قاطع رحم"  

فقطع الرحم من الذنوب الكبائر التي جعلها الله -عزوجل- سببا لوصل مَنْ وصل الرحم 

وقطع مَنْ قطع الرحم ولم يصلها كان من عقابه أن يُحَرِّم الله عليه دخول الجنة :

- إما دخولاً مطلقاً وذلك إذا استحل هذه المعصية بقلبه,

- وإما دخولاً مع السابقين الأولين فيحرم ذلك عليه حتى يدخل النار ويتطهر من أوزار هذه المعصية الكبيرة ألا وهي قطع الرحم.

بعد ذلك إن كان في نفسه أثر من شهادة الله بالوحدانية ولنبيه بالرسالة هذه الشهادة تُنجيه

 من الدخول "الخلود" في النار ، ولكن بعد العذاب الأليم الشديد.   

فإذا كانت النعم تُكفر والرحم تقطع فابن عباس يوجه المسلمين وينبهم ألا يكونوا من هؤلاء 

الناس الذين يكفرون بالنعم ويقطعون الأرحام ثم يقول: ولم نر مثل تقارب القلوب :


أي لم نر في المودة والمحبة أن يتعارض الناس بعضهم مع بعض في قلوبهم

 ولا يتبغاضون فيكون نتيجة ذلك أن يتفرقوا وأن تذهب ريحهم كما هو في صريح القرآن الكريم. 


  يتبــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

سقط من مجموعة الأشرطة الشريط السادس عشر .

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط السابع عشر 


 باب حُسن الخُلق إذا فَقهوا 



* عن أبي هريرة قال: ( قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -: "إن الرَجُلَ ليُدرك بحُسن خُلقه درجة الرجل القائم")

هذا الحديث صحيح وصريح في أنه إذا تخلق المسلم بالخلق الحسن يوصله لمرتبة و درجة الرجل 

القائم بالليل و في بعض الأحاديث الأخرى زاد في بعض طرقه الصحيحة : "والصائم بالنهار".

فهذا نص صريح إذا حسن المسلم خلقه وصل إلى مرتبة المتعبدين ولو كان ليس في عبادته 

في مرتبة أولئك المتعبدين : أي أن المسلم المحافظ على الفرائض والمبتعد عن المحرمات إذا حَسُنت 

معاملاته وأخلاقه مع أهله, مع أولاده, مع جيرانه,مع كل مَنْ يُخالطه من الناس و صل بحسن خلقه 

إلى مرتبة ذلك العابد بالليل والصائم بالنهار.

فلا شيء أفضل من أن يُحسن المسلم خلقه والمرأة المسلمة خلقها فينال بذلك درجة العابدين 

القائمين في الليل الصائمين في النهار. 

ولكن كما نقول في تعليقنا على الباب يُشترط  فيه أن يكون مثقف في دينه ، وهذا الشرط الذي وضعه

 المصنف في قوله:"باب حُسن الخُلق إذا فقهوا" إنما أخذه من الحديث التالي وهو أيضاً صحيح.     

 * عن أبي هريرة قال: سمعتُ أبا القاسم يقول : "خيركم إسلاما أحاسنكم أخلاقاً إذا فقهوا"

من هنا جاء هذا الشرط  

خيركم إسلاما أحاسنكم أخلاقاً مطلقاً ولو كان جاهلاً لا يعرف عن الإسلام شيئاً ؟

 الجواب:لا,إذا فقهوا أي إذا عرفوا أحكام الشريعة التي تلزمهم من الفرائض والمحرمات

 والواجبات حتى يقوم بدينه على بصيرة منه كما قال تعالى: {قل هذه سبيلي أدعو إلى الله على بصيرة أنا ومَنْ اتبعني}   

الرسول في هذا الحديث دلَّ على أن فضيلة حسن الخلق الذي جاء في الحديث الأول وهو أن له

 درجة القائم بالليل والصائم بالنهار إنما هو بشرط أن يكون متفقها في الدين.                                           

إذن في الحديث الثاني حض لكل مسلم على وجوب التفقه في الدين وألا يعيش في إسلامه جاهلاً 

لا يعرف ما يجب عليه وما يحكم عليه ، وبيت القصيد من هذين الحديثين اللذين أوردهما 

المصنف في هذا الباب إنما هو حض المسلمين رجالا ونساءً على أن يُحسنوا اخلاقهم:

الرجل مع زوجته, الزوجة مع زوجها ,الوالد مع ولده , والوالدة مع ولدها وهكذا الجار مع جاره

 والتاجر مع زبائنه كل هؤلاء وهؤلاء في هذه الأحاديث حض لهم على أن يُحسنوا أخلاقهم

وتحسينهم لأخلاقهم يستلزم أن يُحسنوا معاملاتهم مع بعض.

فمَنْ كان خيرهم خُلقاً كان أفضلهم عند الله-تبارك وتعالى- وأعلاهم منزلة لقوله 
- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -: "إن الرجل ليدرك بحسن خلقه درجة القائم"أو"درجة قائم الليل وصائم النهار".   

ولإن كان ذلك فليس المقصود قصر تلك الفضيلة على الرجال لِما علمنا مراراً وتكراراً من دروس

 مضت قوله - عليه الصلاة والسلام - "النساء شقائق الرجال" وفي رواية"إنما النساء شقائق الرجال" 

أي كل حُكم ترتب على الرجال ؛ يترتب مثله على النساء, فما حُرِّمَ على النساء حُرِّمَ على الرجال.

كل ما شرع للرجال شرع للنساء وهكذا في كل أحكام الشريعة إنما النساء شقائق الرجال 

إلا ما استُثنِىَ من أحكام / فالأحكام المُستثناه هي قليلة جداً وكلنا يعلم ذلك من الرجال والنساء.

فحينما يأتي هذا الحديث فيقول:"إن الرجلَ ليدرك بحسن خلقه درجة قائم الليل وصائم النهار"

فينبغي أن نستشعر الحديث السابق هنا "إنما النساء شقائق الرجال" فنعلم حينذاك أن المرأة أيضاً 

إذا أحسنت خُلقها سبقت المتعبدة القائمة في الليل والصائمة في النهار لحُسن خلقها ومعاملاتها

 لمن يُعاملها ، ذلك بالطبع إذا كانت تلك المتعبدة سيئة الخلق والواقع - مع الأسف الشديد - 

أننا نجد كثير من الرجال و كثير من النساء ممن إذا ترجم ؛ ترجمَ بأنه رجل مسلم ورجل صالح 

ولكنه  إذا ابتلي بأمر يكشف عن خلقه فسرعان ما يظهر للناس سوء خلقه و حينذاك يكون ذلك 

الرجل الذي يقتصر على الإتيان بما فرض الله - تبارك وتعالى - عليه من الأحكام والابتعاد عما 

حرم الله عليه مع حُسن خلقه يتميز عن هذا الذي يُشهد له أنه صالح قائم الليل وصائم النهار 

ولكن سيء الخلق مع الناس.

 ومن هنا مبلغ أهمية حسن الخلق في الإسلام ؛ فعلينا أن نتعظ بهذا الحديث رجالاً ونساءً 

وأن يُحسّن كلٌ منا خلقه مع الآخر لاسيما الزوج مع الزوجة والزوجة مع زوجها لوثيق الرباط

 الذي ربط الله - تبارك وتعالى - بينهما.

وقد كنا ذكرنا أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -قال بخصوص المرأة:"إنَّ المرأة إذا صلت خمسها وأطاعت زوجها وأحصنت فرجها دخلت جنة ربها من أي أبواب الجنة شاءت".

فهذا أيضا مما يُبين جانب من جوانب حسن الخلق ألا وهو تحسين الزوجة خلقها مع زوجها .


يتبــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

** الحديث الثالث :

وهو حديث موقوف يعني لم يُذكر فيه الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - لكن فيه بيان

 ويقف لأحد الرجالات المسلمين الأولين من الصحابة المقربين ألا وهو زيد بن ثابت- رضي الله عنه -  

*عن زيد بن عبيد قال:" ما رأيتُ أحداً أجلَّ إذا جلس مع القوم ولا أفكه في بيته من زيد بن ثابت" 

زيد بن ثابت معروف أنه من كبار الصحابة بل هو الرجل الذي كلفه أبو بكر الصديق 

وعمر بن الخطاب حينما اتفقا على أن يجمعوا القرآن الكريم من الصحف و من الرقاع 

ومن صدور الرجال فلم يجدوا من بين ألوف الصحابة مَنْ هو أليق وأحرى أن يُكلف بالقيام 

بهذا الجمع للقرآن من بطون الرقاع والعظام و صدور الرجال لم يجدوا أليق بهذا العمل 

الهام أن يقوم به مثل زيد بن ثابت -رضى الله عنه -.                                         

أما الواسطة وهو زيد بن عبيد هذا الرجل الفاضل روى فضيلتين قلما تجتمعان في الرجل الصالح :

فهو يقول : إنه رأى زيداً بن ثابت إذا جلس في القوم جل قدره  : ومعنى  ذلك أنه رجلٌ 

جليل وعظيم ووقور ، يعني تهابه الرجال فتحسب له حساباً ، فإذا جلس في المجلس نظروا

 إليه كأنه سيدهم وعظيمهم وكأنه كبيرهم لا أحد يستطيع أن يخرج عن أدب المجلس 

مادام هذا الصحاب وهو زيد بن ثابت موجوداً- "مارأيتُ أحداً أجل إذا جلس مع القوم من زيد بن ثابت".

 وصفة أخرى في الطرف من هذه الصفة الأولى فيقول: "ولا أفكه في بيته من زيد بن ثابت"  

فهو إذا جلس مع القوم رجلٌ جليل لكنه في بيته فكهٌ:يعني مزوح دعوب.

فليس مع أهله,مع زوجته,مع أولاده صارما جليلا كما هو في مجلس قومه بل هو له

 شخصيتان :                                                

- إذا جلس مع الرجال:فهو رئيسهم وعظيمهم وهو جليلهم.              

- وإذا جلس مع أهله فهو أفكهم وأقربهم إلى نفوس أهله.               

فالواقع أن هاتين الصفتين قلما تجتمعان في إنسان ، فاجتماعهما مما يدل على قدر 

هذا الإنسان ؛ لأن الذي يغلب على الناس هو إما أن يكون رجلا جليلا وحيثما كان مع قومه 

في المجلس حيث لاينفع هناك الفكاهة والمزاحة مع المجالس العامة لا يصلح هناك إلا الكظم 

والعزم ، فالرجل الفاضل لا يسعى إلا أن يكون هكذا في كل مجلس. 

وإما أن يكون على العكس هينا لينا مزوحا دعوبا يرضي عنه الناس لكنه لا يستطيع أن يسيطر 

على الجو وأن يتحكم فيه فيجعل على هذا المجلس الجلالة والوقار ، فإما هكذا الناس أوهكذا.

أما الجمع بين الصفتين أن يعطي لكل مقام حقه فهذا نادر وعزيز.

 فاجتماع هاتين الصفتين أوالخصلتين في الرجل المسلم مما يدل على أنه قد بلغ الأوج 

في حُسن الخُلق ، فخلقه مع الناس ليس كخلقه مع أهله ومع أولاده.

فلذلك جاء في بعض الأحاديث الصحيحة : "خيركم خيركم لأهله وأنا خيركم لأهلي".  

بطبيعة الحال لا يعني هذا الأثر أن زيداً بن ثابت كان أحسن الناس مع أهله أنه يتساهل معهم

 فلا يأمرهم بالمعروف ولا ينهاهم عن المنكر ، لا هذا ليس المقصود بل المقصود أنه لا يقسو

عليهم ولا يشد عليهم وإنما يُعاملهم تارة بالصرامة والحزم وتارة بالمزاح فتارة وتارة.

كذلك لا يعني قول الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام -: "خيركم خيركم لأهله وأنا خيركم لأهلي"

أن يتساهل الرجل مع أهله فيسمح  لها أن تلج كما تشاء وأن تنطلق إلى حيث تشاء وأن تأكل أيضا 

حسب هواها كيف تشاء دون مراعاة القاعدة: "والذين إذا أنفقوا لم يُسرفوا ولم يُقتروا وكانوا بين ذلك قواما" 

فقوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام -:"خيركم خيركم لأهله"

ليس معنى ذلك أنه دائما يتسامح حين يأمر الشرع بالاشتداد عليهم ولا هو أيضا يقسو عليهم حيث 

يسمح الشرع بأن يتساهل معهم.

هكذا كان زيد بن ثابت  : وصل حُسن خُلقه إلى أنه إذا جلس مع قوم كان أجلهم وأعظمهم

 وإذا جلس مع أهله كان أفكههم وأقربهم إلى نفوس أهله.


 يتبــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الحديث الرابع : 


حديث حسن الإسناد يرويه المصنف - رحمه الله -          

*عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنه - قال:(سُئل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أيُ الأديان أحب إلى الله-عزوجل-؟ فقال:"الحنيفية السمحة") 

هذا الحديث أيضا يُعالج فيه طرفا مما يتعلق بحسن الخلق،  فإن حسن خلق المسلم

- كما ألمحنا آنفا - ألا يشتد في معاملته للناس حيث لا يوجب الشرع ذلك وخاصة في

 معاملته لأهله ، فقد سُئل-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-
"أي الأديان أحب إلى الله؟"  والمقصود هنا بالأديان ليست  الشرائع المختلفة 

وإنما هي الأخلاق والأعمال التي يتدين بها المسلم ويتقرب بها إلى الله-تبارك وتعالى- 

فأيُّها أحب إلى الله؟ قال في الإجابة على ذلك:"الحنيفية السمحة"   

الحنيفية:بالطبع المقصود بها الحُكم الذى يميل المتمسك به عن الأديان الباطلة

 والشرائع المخالفة للإسلام إلى ما جاء به الإسلام:

لأن الحنيفية هي ملة إبراهيم حنيفا أي مائلا عن الشرك, عن عبادة الأصنام.

فهذا الدين هو الأحب إلى الله مع  السماحة:وهو عدم التشدد فيما لم يأمر الإسلام فيه بالتشدد. 

 ولعل أحسن مثال يوضح السماحة التي يحض عليها الإسلام ويأمر بها حديث السيدة عائشة

- رضي الله عنها - في الصحيحين: " أن الحبشة لعبت ذات يوم بالحراب في مسجد الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -".                                                        

فلعب الحبشة بالحراب هي كناية عن لعبة السيوف والمبارزة بالسيوف التي كانت

 في العهد القريب معروفة في بلادنا سوريا ، فهي عبارة عن نوع من الرياضة 

ليتقوى ويتدرب فيها بدنه ليستعد لملاقاة أعدائه.

فالحبشة فيما يبدو لهم عادة في بلادهم وهي لعبهم بحرابهم مثل لعب العرب  بسيوفهم.

فلما لعب الحبشة في مسجد الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - فلم ينكر ذلك عليها 

بل أخذها لتُشاهد هذا اللعب بل حملها وساعدها على ذلك بأن وقف الرسول - صلى الله 

عليه وآله وسلم - لها أمام باب الحجرة ووقفت السيدة عائشة خلفه ووضعت ذقنها 

على منكبه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- وهي تنظر من وراء الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-إلى ذلك اللعب.             

لابد من لفت النظر إلى غلطة لغوية معروفة في بلاد الشام ألا وهي إطلاق الذقن 

على اللحية يقولوا فلان حلق ذقنه والذقن في اللغة العربية ليست هي اللحية بل هي المكان

 الذي تنبُت عليه اللحية ؛ وحاصل هذا الكلام أن للمرأة ذقن كالرجل فلا يستغربن 

هذا التعبير أن السيدة عائشة وضعت ذقنها على منكبه خده -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -

وهي تنظر إلى الحبشة وتتفرج على لعبهم في المسجد فكان الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

 من تمام سماحة نفسه وحسن خلقه مع أهله أن يُداعبها والحالة هذه فيقول لها:
أشبِعتِ أشبعتِ ؟  فتقول:لا لا حتى تقول هي:"حتى كنتُ قد مللتُ"

ثم توجه السيدة عائشة إلى الأزواج فتقول: "فاقدروا قدر الجارية العَرِبَة الحديثة السن"

 فهي تنصحهم فتقول:  هكذا صبَرَ عليَّ الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

وهوأشد الناس غيرة على أهله ، صبر عليَّ واقفا وأنا مُستترة به وواضعة ذقني على منكبه

 وهو يقول لها أمللت؟ فتقول لا لا حتى اكتفتْ من الفُرجة على لعبة الحبشة وطلبت

 هي الانصراف فتقول:"فاقدروا قدر الجارية العربة حديثة السن" 

فهي كانت تعني أن تقول للرجال لا تُعاملوا الأزواج الحديثات السن اللاتي لم يدخلن 

الدنيا ولم يعرفن شيئا  كما يكون شأن المرأة الصغيرة السن ، فيجب على الرجل كما

 تقول السيدة عائشة أن يكون سمحا مع زوجته فلا يشتد عليها حيث سمح الشارع الحكيم

 ألا يشتد عليها.                                         

فهذا الحديث يلتقي مع هذه القصة التي روتها السيدة عائشة وأنها في الواقع تُبين لنا سماحة 

الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -معها وحسن خلقه معها.

وقد جاء في بعض طرق حديث السيدة عائشة أنه -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قال 

بعد هذه القصة ولعب الحبشة في المسجد قال -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: 

" لتعلم اليهود أن ديننا سمحٌ"أو قال:"يُسرٌ"ونحو ذلك.

 فهذه القصة من لعب الحبشة في المسجد والمسجد لعبادة الله - عزوجل - 

أقرَّ الرسولُ - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -:-                            

 أولاً : الحبشة على لعبهم.                                                       

 ثانيا : السيدة عائشة على تفرجها على لعب الحبشة 

وقال:" ذلك لتعلم اليهود أن في ديننا سماحة " أو نحو ذلك.                                     


يتبـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الحديث الخامس 

 وهو حديث موقوف ولكن فيه أيضا توجيه إلى بعض الأطراف من مكارم الأخلاق 

يرويه المصنف بإسناد صحيح *عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال:"أربع خلال إذا أ ُعْطِتَهُنَّ فلا يضرك ما عُزل عنك من الدنيا: حُسنُ خَليقةٍ وعفافُ طعمةٍ و صِدقُ حديثٍ وحِفظُ أمانةٍ ".    

  هذه الخصال الأربعة إذا أ ُعطيها مسلم يقول عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص- رضي الله عنه -

 وهو صحابى ابن صحابى ومن كبار زهاد الصحابة وعُبَّادهم - رضي الله عنه - فهو الذي

 لما زوجه والده وبعد أيام سأل والده كنتة وهي زوجة ابنه عبد الله: 

كيف أنتِ وكيف حالك مع زوجك؟

 فكان جوابها غريبا بالنسبة لأبيه ووالد زوجها فقالت:إنه لم  يطأ بعدُ لنا فراشا

تكِني وها الكناية أدب وأسلوب من أساليب العرب : فهى تقول نحن كأننا لم نتزوج بعدُ

 فثقل الأمر على عمرو بن العاص والد عبد الله فشكاهُ إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -

فكأنه قال له: يا رسول الله زوجتُ ابني ولكنه مثل مَنْ لم يتزوج ، فسألتُ زوجته فقالت:

لم يطأ لنا بعدُ فراشاً.

يقول عبد الله بن عمرو فإما لقيني وإما أرسل إليَّ فقال:يا عبد الله !

بلغني أنك تقوم الليل وتصوم النهار ولا تقرب النساء؟ فقال:أفعَلُ ذلك يارسول الله

فأمره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - فى قصة طويلة لسنا الآن في صدد بيانها 

فقد أمره الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أن يعتدل فى عبادته, ألايقوم الليل كله

 وألا يصوم الدهر كله وإنما تارة يفطر وتارة يصوم.

 والرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - انتهى به في آخر القصة إلى أن قال له:

"اقرأ القرآن فى كل ثلاثة أيام ولاتختمه في كل يوم ، فقد كان يختم القرآن في كل شهر

 ثلاثين ختمة ،  وكان يصوم الدهر كله ما يعرف الإفطار إطلاقاً.

فبطبيعة الحال رجلٌ يقوم الليل كله ويصوم النهار كله فهذا رجلٌ لاحاجة له بالنساء 

ولذلك كانت تلك الشكوى من زوجته ؛ فلذلك أمره الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -

أن يقوم الليل بحيث أنه يتمكن  من ختم القرآن في ثلاثة أيام ,

 وفي الصيام قال له في آخر الأمر صم يوما وأفطر يوما فإنه أفضل الصيام وهو صوم

 داود-عليه السلام-وكان مع صيامه محتفظا على صورته و بطولته فكان إذا لقي العدو 

صبر أمامه ولم ينهزم لأن الذي ينهزم أمام العدو إنما هو رجلٌ مريضٌ ضعيف القوة.

 كأنه - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - يقول لعبد الله:إنك إن حافظت على هذا الصيام 

تصوم يوما وتفطر يوما جمعتَ به دوما المحافظة على طاعتك لربك وبين المحافظة 

على قوة بدنك وجسدك ، ولكن الأيام تمضي وعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص يشيب

 ويكل وبطبيعة الحال سُنة الله في خلقه أن الإنسان كلما كبر سِنهُ تضعف قوته.

وهذا معروف في القرآن الكريم ولذلك لما فارق الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -

على أنه يختم القرآن في ثلاثة أيام وأنه يصوم يوما ويفطر يوما لما كبر سنه شَعر

 بالضعف فكان يقول: ياليتني قبلتُ رخصة الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-.

فكان يتأسف أنه لم يقبل رخصة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - الأولى حيث قال:

"اقرأ القرآن في الشهر مرة" ما وافق إلا بدَّه الزيادة حتى وصل الرسول -صلى الله عليه

 وآله وسلم - إلى هذه النتيجة فقرأ القرآن فى ثلاث ليالٍ وندم في آخر حياته.

عبد الله بن عمرو اكتسب في حياته المديدة هذه الحكمة  فقال:                     

 أربع خصال:أي خلال إذا أعطيتهن أيها المسلم سواء كنت رجلا أو امرأة فلا يضرك

 ماعُزل عنك من الدنيا أي لا يضرك إذا تخلقت بهذه الأخلاق الأربعة ما فاتك من الدنيا 

من زينتها, من مالها ومن متاعها.

ماهي هذه الخصال الأربعة؟

 قال-رضي الله عنه -- "حُسنُ خليقةٍ" 

يعني خُلق : إذا أوتيت حسن خلق من الخصال الأربعة فلا يضرك مافاتك من الدنيا.         

 "وعفافُ طعمةٍ" : 

أي أن يكون أكلك في عفة.أي أن يكون أكلك بعيداً عن الأكل فيما حَرَّمَ اللهُ 

سواء تأكل ما عينه حرام وتأكل الحلال الذي اكتُسب من طريق مُحرم.

أي مادمتَ أوتيت حُسن خليقةٍ وعفاف طعمة يعني أكل عفيف حلال وليس عندك من 

أكل أموال الناس حتى أنه لا تطاوعه نفسه أن يأكل من أموال الناس ولو برضى من أنفسهم.

فهو لايقوم بأساليب معينة تجعل الناس يعطونه طعاما وشراباً فهو لا يفعل شيئا من ذلك إطلاقاً.

ويُشير إلى ذلك حديث البخاري ومسلم من حديث عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه -

أنه كان إذا جاء النبي - عليه الصلاة والسلام - غنائم فأعطى عمر كفل منها عطية 

فيتوجه عمر إليه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- ويقول:يارسول الله أعطه إلى مَنْ هو أحوج إليه مني

وهذا يدل على عفة نفس عمر بن الخطاب وأنه ما عنده طمع ولا عنده جشع 

ولا طموح مالي ولو أنه حلال لأنه يقول:أعطه إلى مَنْ هو أحوج إليه مني يارسول الله.

فكان الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يقول له معللا له ترك الإفراط والتفريط 

والعدل في المسألة فيقول له :"يا عُمر ما أتاك الله من مال ونفسك غير مشرفة إليه فخذه وتموله فإنما هذا رزقٌ ساقه الله إليك".                                        

الشاهد من هذا الحديث:-                                                       

 1- عفة عمر-رضي الله عنه -وموقفه الذي يدل على عفة نفسه.         

 2-أمر الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-إياه بأن يأخذ مادام نفسه غير طامعة

 في هذا المال فيقول له:"ماأتاكَ اللهُ من مالٍ ونفسك غير مُشرفة إليه" يعني غير مائلة

 ولاطمعانة   "فخذه وتموله فإنما هو رزقٌ ساقه الله إليك".                     


 "وصِدقُ حديثٍ":

وهي الخصلة الثالثة مع حُسن الخليقة وعفاف طعمةٍ. فهو دائما وأبداً يتكلم صدقا 

ولا يعرف للكذب طريقاً أبداً ،  فهذه خصلة من هذه الخصال الأربع التي يشير إليها الحديث

 ويتحلى به المسلم أو المسلمة فلا يضره من زينة الدنيا وزخرفها ما فاته .                                                                

 "حفظ أمانةٍ" :

الخصلة الرابعة والأخيرة وهذا في الواقع يلتقي مع الخصلة الثانية وهي عفة طعمة 

لأن الإنسان العفيف الذي لا تميل نفسه إلى أموال الناس ولايحب إلا ما وصله من طريق 

حلال فهذا أولى وأولى أن يُحافظ على ماعنده من أمانة.فهو يُطبق قوله -عزوجل -:                

                          {وأن تُؤدوا الأماناتِ إلى أهلها} .



 يتبـــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الأسئلة 



--لا دليل صحيح  على وجوب زكاة عروض التجارة ، وأثرعمر بن الخطاب الذي قال فيه لرجل:

" قيِّم ثمن الإبل ثم أخرج صدقتها " ضعيف ولايثبت.

فلا دليل على وجوب زكاة عروض التجارة.  

 ساق أثر تجّار جاءوا المدينة وعرضوا زكاة عن تجارتهم لسيدنا عمر فرفضها 

وقال له علىّ خذها على أنها صدقة وليست زكاة فأخذها.(مسند أحمد) "صحيح".    





 س1:- ماالدليل من الكتاب والسنة على عدم فرضية زكاة عروض التجارة ؟

ج:- أولا:-  إن الأصل في الأموال أن فيها الحرمة كالدماء والأعراض فلا يجوز استباحة شيء

 من هذه الأمور إلا بنص لأن الأصل فيها الحرمة كما جاء في خطبة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -

في عرفات:"ألا وإن دماءكم وأموالكم وأعراضكم عليكم حرام كحُرمةِ يومكم هذا في شهركم

 هذا في عامكم هذا في بلدكم هذا" ، فلما كان الأصل في الأموال الحرمة فلا يجوز أخذ شيء منها 

إلا بنص فالله فرض الزكاة على المخزون وفرض الزكاة على الحيوانات المعروفة وفرض الزكاة 

على أنواع معينة من الزروع ، ولم نجد في الكتاب ولا في السُنة آية أو حديث يأمر مسلما بأن يُخرج 

زكاة عروض تجارته.

فإذا كان الأصل الحُرمة ولم يأت نصٌ يخرجنا عن هذا الأصل ؛ فيجب علينا أن نبقى على هذا الأصل 

والأصل في الأشياء هنا الحرمة لا الإباحة.

فالقاعدة التي تقول الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة هي فيما خلق الله - عزوجل - فيما أنبت من نباتات

 أما فيما يتملكه الإنسان من مال فالأصل فيه الحُرمة كما ذكرنا من خطبة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -.

ثانيا:-  إن التجارة كانت معروفة وقت نزول الرسالة وكما قلنا  

إن عثمان كان من أغنى أصحاب الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - حتى تمكن وهو شخص

 واحد أن يُجهز ثلث  جيش العسرة وكذلك عبد الرحمن بن عوف كان من أغنياء الصحابة 

ولم ينقل إطلاقا عن أحدِ الصحابة وخاصة عن هذين الصحابين أن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

أمرهما أن يُخرجا زكاة تجارتهما أو أنهما أخرجا الزكاة فعلا ، لأنهما لو أخرجا لعرفنا

 أن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قد أمرهم بذلك ، فلا  ذكِر أن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله 

وسلم - أمرهم بذلك ولا ذكِر أنهما أخرجا الزكاة عن تجارتهما.

إذن نحن ذكرنا دليلين على عدم وجوب زكاة عروض التجارة:      

 1-الأصل في الأموال الحُرمة.

 2-إن التجارة كانت معروفة في عهد الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - فلم يأمر بإخراجها ولا أخرج أحد الصحابة زكاة عروض تجارة.

ثالثا:- ما ذكرناه آنفا من موقف عمر بن الخطاب وأصحابه الذين كانوا معه في الجلسة من امتناعه

 أن يأخذ زكاة عروض تجارة وقول علىّ له خذها صدقة .

لكن هناك شيء لابد من التذكير به وهو إذا كان رجل أنعم الله عليه بمال من أموال التجارة 

فقد أمرنا بتطهير أنفسنا مما طبعت عليه كما قال تعالى: {وأحضرت الأنفس الشح} 

فقد أمرنا أن نُطهر أنفسنا من أوزار وآثام الشح وذلك بأن نُخرج الصدقات.                           

{خُذ من أموالهم صدقة تُطهرهم وتُزكيهم بها} .فتزكية النفس حينذاك 

بالنسبة للأموال التي يمتلكها المسلم على نوعين اثنين:-                     

 النوع الأول:- الزكاة التي فرضها الشارع محدودة النصاب,محدودة الواجب عليه رُبع العُشر.فهو يُخرج من تلك الأموال التي فرض الله عليها زكاة 2.5%نسبة معينة وبذلك يُطهر ماله.                         

النوع الثاني:-المال المطلق الذي لم يفرض الشارع عليه زكاة معينة فهو يخرج ما تطيب به نفسه مما يشعر بأنه في طريق تزكية نفسه مما طُبعت عليه من الشُح والبخل.



 س2:- ماهي الزروع التي تجب فيها الزكاة ؟ وماالدليل ؟      

 ج:-  لما أرسل الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - معاذ بن جبل وأمره في جملة ما أمره به

 أن يأخذ منهم الزكاة فقال له فيما يتعلق بالزروع:"لا تأخذ الصدقة إلا لأربع القمح والشعير والزبيب والتمر" 

 فهذه الأربع أمر الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- معاذاً أن يأخذ زكاتها من أصحابها ونهاه أن يأخذ من غيرها.



س3:- هل يجوز للمرأة أن تذهب إلى الدرس وزوجها يريدها إلى درس أحسن من درسها حيث أن مدرستها تلميذة الأستاذ الذي يلقي الدرس الآخر؟

 ج:- لو أن الزوج أمر الزوجة أن تذهب إلى الدرس الحسن لا إلى الدرس الأحسن وجب عليها 

أن تطيعه فكيف والسؤال يقول عكس ذلك.

فيجب على الزوجة مطلقاً أن تطيع زوجها مادام لا يأمر بمعصية الله - تبارك وتعالى -.  



س4:-إذا كانت الزوجة تُريد أن تصوم ستة أيام من شوال وعليها صيام من رمضان فهل يجوز لها أن تؤخر دَينها وتصوم أولا الستة أيام من شوال ؟

ج:-لابد من التفصيل : إن كان عليها صوم أيام فقط من رمضان وليس كل رمضان فهي يجب 

أن تصوم دَينها من رمضان ثم تصوم الست من شوال لأنه لا يشترط في هذه الست أن تكون 

متقدمة أو متأخرة فأمامها الشهر كله فعليها أن تبادر بالقضاء ثاني يوم الفطر من شوال 

لأنه عليها أوجب من الستة أيام من شوال ، فإذا انتهت من دينها بعد ذلك صامت ستة أيام من شوال.

أما إذا كان عليها شهر رمضان كله إما لمرض أو لنفاس أو غير ذلك فهي إذا صامت ستة أيام 

من شوال معناه أنها بدها تؤخر صوم رمضان بعد الستة أيام وتأخذ من ذي القعدة لتتم صيام الدين 

وهنا تكون قد قدمت النفل على الفرض ففي هذه الحالة لايجوز ؛ لأن الله يقول:

 {وسارعوا إلى مغفرةٍ من ربكم وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض} 

فالمسارعة إلى الطاعة أمرٌ واجب في الفرائض وأمر مستحب في النوافل.

فامرأة عليها صوم رمضان كله؛ ففور انتهاء العيد لازم تُبادر بقضائه كله.

ستة أيام من شوال طوال الشهر أوله أوسطه آخره لا فارق فتقديم الواجب أوجب من تقديم النفل. 

لوأن هذه المرأة كان عليها ستة أيام من رمضان وتريد أن تصوم ستة من شوال 

فقدمت الستة من شوال على دينها الست من رمضان أي قدمت المهم على الأهم 

ثم ماتت بعد صومها أيام شوال الستة ولم تقض ستة أيام دينها من رمضان 

فما حالها طائعة أم عاصية ؟

هى ماتت عاصية صحيح صامت أيام نفل وحال ذلك بينها وبين صيام ستة أيام فرض. 

وضرب مثل برجل ذكي  قال :  بأن رضا الله من رضا والديه فأطاع والديه وترك الصلاة 

ونسي قوله تعالى: {وقضى ربُكَ ألا تعبدوا إلا إياهُ وبالوالدين إحسانا}  "ألا تعبدوا" المُقدم.  


                                                                                       انتهى الشريط السابع عشر .

يتبـــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط الثامن عشر 



 * تابع باب - حُسن الخُلق إذا فقهوا* 


روى المصنف بإسناده الحسن عن أبي هريرة قال: ("قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-"أتدرون ما أكثر ما يُدخل النار؟ قالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم قال:الأجوفان:الف  رج والفم وما أكثر ما يدخل الجنة؟ تقوى الله وحُسن الخُلق.")     

 في هذا الحديث يُبيِّن الرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - لأمته جوامع الخير والشر:

فيقول-عليه الصلاة والسلام- سائلا أصحابه - لأن طريقة السؤال والجواب عليه

 يُمكِّن الجواب من قلوب السامعين - : "أتدرون ما اكثر ما يُدخل النار؟

فقالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم فأجابهم بقوله:"الأجوفان الفرج والفم"

 يعني النبي- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يُصرح أن أكثر الأسباب التي بها يدخل الناس

 النار هما الفرج والفم.

 أما الفرج: فهو كناية عن الزنا 

وأما الفم:فالمقصود به أمور ومعاصي كثيرة منها الغيبة والنميمة ومنها الكلام 

الذي لا يجوز أن يتكلم به الإنسان والسباب واللعان والحلف بغير الله -عزوجل-

 وهذا الطرف يجب أن يقف عليه المسلم وأن يتدبره.

أما الطرف الأول : وهو الفرج ناحيته محصورة وهي مضمونة عند أكثر المسلمين 

أما الناحية الأخرى:  ألا وهي الفم فهذا قلما تجد إنسانا يترك ما يدور في فم الإنسان 

من المعاصي كما ذكرنا آنفاً ؛ لذلك جاء في بعض الأحاديث الصحيحة قوله 

- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"مَنْ يضمن لي ما بين لِحييه وما بين فخذيه أضمن له الجنة" .

ما بين اللحيين يعني الفكين وهذا كناية عن أن يحفظ الإنسان فمه ولسانه بألا  يخوض فيما لا يرضي الله في تلك المعاصي.

فالرسول يشهد أن أكثر ما يبتلى به المسلم إنما هو لسانه ؛  ولذلك قيل قديما :احفظ لسانك أيها الإنسان لت يلدغنَّك إنه ثعبان 


فلذلك الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- ذكر في هذا الحديث أن الشر الذي يجب 

أن ينبه  المسلمين ليبتعدوا عنه :                                   

 1 -المحافظة على الفرج.

2- المحافظة على ما يصدر من فم الإنسان من شر.

ثم ذكر جوامع الخير بقوله في السؤال: وما أكثر مايُدخل الجنة ؟

- وطبعا كان جوابهم كجوابهم السابق- فقال الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- مجيباً: 

تقوى الله وحُسن الخُلق.                                   

والشاهد من هذا الحديث في هذا الباب هو قوله -عليه السلام -"حُسن الخلق" 

يذكر النبي- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- أن أكثر وأقوى أسباب دخول الإنسان الجنة هما أمران اثنان:                           

 1- تقوى الله:- وهي تنقسم إلى قسمين كما يجب أن تعلم :

- فتقوى الله تُفسر تارة  - وهي أقل ما يجب أن تفسر بها -  وهي اجتناب نواهيه والإتيان بما أمر الله به.

- ويُفسر أحيانا  - عند  قلة من الرجال وصفوة منهم -  وهي الإتيان بكل ما أمر الله به - تبارك وتعالى - سواء كان أمراً واجباً أو أمراً مستحباً والانتهاء عما نهى عنه سواء كان أمرا  حراما  أو أمراً مكروها.

وهذا المعنى الثاني هو الذي يشير إليه الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - بقوله:"دع مايريبك إلى ما لايريبك" 

فهو يعني أن يدع كل إنسان ما ليس فيه شُبهة مخافة أن يقع في شبهة هذا من التقوى 

بل أعلى مراتب التقوى ، فهذا ليس واجباً وإنما هو من فضائل الأعمال وإلى هذا أشار 

الرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فى حديث النعمان بن بشير قال: قال رسول الله

- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:"إن الحلال بيِّن والحرام بيِّن وبينهما أمورٌ مشتبهات لا يعلمهن كثيرٌ من الناس فمَنْ اتقى الشُبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعِرضه" 

 إذن الأمور ثلاثة هي :

ا) أمر حرام يجب اجتنابه.

ب)أمر حلال يجب ارتكابه ولا يضر.

ج) أمر لا يدري أهو من حلال أم من حرام الأحوط والتقوى الكاملة أن يبتعد الإنسان عن مواقعة هذه الشُبهات.

مثال مما يتعلق بحياتنا اليوم:-

هذه المعلبات التي يكثر السؤال عنها .ما حُكم هذه اللحوم التي تأتي من أوروبا مثلا ؟                 

فنحن نُجيب من الناحية الفقهية :

- أن هذه اللحوم إذا كانت مما عُرف أنها ذبحت ذبحا شرعيا بمعنى انها لم تُقتل قتلا وإنما ذبحت ذبحا وكان الذابح من أهل الكتاب فهي حلال.

- وإن كانت لم تذبح ذبحا شرعيا وإنما تُقتل قتلا على الطريقة المتبعة اليوم في كثير من بلاد الغرب : أي أن الذابح لم يكن مسلما ولا من أهل الكتاب فحينذاك هذا اللحم لا يجوز أكله.

فإن عرفنا أنه من النوع الأول جاز أكله  ، وإن عرفنا أنه من النوع الثاني حَرُمَ أكله.

-وإن كنا لا نعلم - كحال الكثير - يا ترى هذه اللحوم ذبحت ذبحا شرعيا ؟!لا تدري فالتقوى حينذاك الابتعاد عن اكل هذه اللحوم ، وهذه هي أعلى درجات التقوى .

لكن لو أكلها الإنسان وهو لا يعلم أنها ذبحت ذبحا غير شرعي فلا بأس عليه ،

 لكن الأفضل كما قال النبي- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"دع مايريبك إلى ما لايريبك". 

فالمقصود أن التقوى مرتبتان:

ا) مرتبة لابد منها لكل مسلم وهي الإتيان بما فرض الله والابتعاد عما حرم الله.                        

  ب) مرتبة أخرى أعلى وهي الابتعاد عن كل شُبهة ، وهي فاضلة لا تجب على كل الناس ؛  لأن هذا من باب الحيطة والحذر."دع مايريبك إلى ما لايريبك".     


  2 - حُسن الخلق :-

   فكلمة تقوى الله مع حسن الخلق هما معاً يجمعان الخير كله ؛ لأن المسلم إذا اتقى 

الله أي أتى بما فرض الله وابتعد عما حَرَمَ اللهُ ؛ فليس عليه مسئولية ومؤاخذة من الله 

على نحو ماجاء في حديث ذلك الأعرابي الذي جاء إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - 

يسأله عما فرض اللهُ عليه فقال له:"خمس صلوات في كل يوم وليلة 

فقال له:يا رسول الله هل عليّ غيرهن؟ 

قال:لا إلا أن تطوع

 ثم سأله عما فرض عليه من الصيام فأخبره أن عليه صيام شهر رمضان في كل سنة.

قال:هل عليَّ غيره ؟

 قال:لا إلا أن تطوع 

وهكذا كلما ذكر الرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- له ما فُرضَ عليه 

سأله هل عليّ غير ذلك قال:لا إلا إن أحببت أن تطوع : يعني أن تزداد في عمل الخير

 مما لم يكتبه الله عليك.

فبعد أن انتهى الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - من بيان ما فرض الله عليه 

انصرف ذلك الأعرابي وهو يقول:والله يارسول الله لا أزيد عليهن ولا أنقص

 فقال- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"أفلح الرجل إن صدق" : أي دخل الجنة إن صدق. 

هذا خبر من رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -أن المسلم إذا أتى بما فرض الله 

واجتنب ما نهى الله  فهو في الجنة لاشك ولاريب في ذلك

 لكن هناك فرق بين أن يكون فى الدرجة الدنيا من الجنة  ، وبين أن يكون في 

الدرجات العاليات هذا لايتم بمجرد الاقتصار على فرائض الأعمال والابتعاد عن

 المحرمات من الأعمال إنما تكون من الدرجات في الزيادة.

فهذا النوع من التقوى هو الواجب على كل مسلم كما جاء في حديث آخر :

 قال رجلٌ: يا رسول الله  أرأيت إن أنا صليت الصلوات الخمس وصُمت رمضان وحللت الحلال وحرمت الحرام دخلت الجنة ؟ 

فهذه التقوى هي أدنى مراتب التقوى وهي التي لابد على كل مسلم أن يُحققها 

لكن التقوى الأعلى  أن تقوم بالليل والناس نيام وأن تتصدق بالمال الذي ما فرض الله عليه زكاة 

مفروضة ونحو ذلك من مكارم الأخلاق .

هذا باب لا ينتهي وبه يتميز المسلم البار من المسلم الذي يريد فقط النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة.

فهذه تقوى الله بقسيمها: تقوى لابد منها وتقوى يُستحب ويتفاضل فيها الناس.

أما حسن الخلق بالإضافة إلى ماسبق من التقوى قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - 

إن من أقوى الأسباب لدخول الجنة بعد التقوى حسن الخلق  وقد عرفنا في الدرس الماضي

 قوله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"إن الرجل ليدرك بحسن خلقه درجة قائم الليل وصائم النهار".

 يتبـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

*يروي المصنف حديث صحيح الإسناد عن أسامة بن شريك قال: (كنتُ عند النبي- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وجاءت الأعراب ناس كثير من هنا وها هنا فسكت الناس لا يتكلمون وغيرهم فقالوا:يا رسول الله أعلينا حرجُ في كذا وكذا؟ في أشياء من أمور الدين لا بأس بها فقال:"يا عباد الله  وضع الله الحرج إلا امرأ اقترض امرأ ظلماً فذاك الذي حرج وهلك".قالوا:يارس  ل الله أنتداوى؟ قال:نعم يا عباد الله  تداووا فإن الله - عز و جل - لم يضع داءً إلا وضع له شفاءً غير داءٍ واحد.قالوا: وما هو يا رسول الله ؟ قال: الهرم, قالوا يا رسول الله  ما خير ما أعطي الإنسان؟ قال:حسن الخلق").  


   في هذا الحديث - أيضا - فوائد عديدة جمعها الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -

 وهو يلقى الأعراب : ونحن نعلم جميعا أن الأعراب فيهم فطانة ولكن أيضا فيهم جهل

 وغفلة عن كثير من الأحكام الشرعية ومن عادتهم أنهم يصيحون في كلامهم و يُصرخون.

فيقول أسامة بن شريك وهو من أصحاب الرسول - صلى اله عليه وآله وسلم -:

كنتُ عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - فجاءت الأعراب ناس كثير من ها هنا 

وها هنا أي أن الأعراب كانوا جمعاً كثيراً يأتون إلى الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -

من كل جانب ، فلما جاءوا سكت الناس الذين كانوا عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -

فلم يتكلم غير الأعراب وأخذوا يسألون الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أسئلة شتى :

فيقولون:يا رسول الله أعلينا حرج في كذا وكذا في أشياء من أمور الناس 

 يعني كانت أسئلتهم تتعلق ببعض الأمور التي تقع من الناس.

ومثل هذا الحديث يذكّر بمثل ما جاء في صحيح البخاري فكان الرسول - صلى الله 

عليه وآله وسلم - في حجة الوداع عند رمي الجمرات  يوم النحر جاء ناس يسألونه 

أسئلة شتى مثل أسئلة هؤلاء الأعراب فمن قائل يقول: إني طفت حول الكعبة قبل أن أرمي ؟

 فيقول:لا حرج,  وآخر يقول يا رسول الله  إني ذبحت قبل أن أرمي  ؟ 

فيقول-عليه الصلاة والسلام: لاحرج وهكذا كان جواب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه 

وآله وسلم- في تأكيد مناسك الحج وترتيبها وعدم تنظيمها  وترتيبها حسب ما جاء 

في السُنة فكان يقول لهم -عليه الصلاة والسلام - : لا حرج أي لا بأس أن يقدم بعض 

المناسك على بعض وإن كان الأفضل لهم أن يأتوا بها حسب ماجاء بها الرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -.

هذا في قوله للأعراب :يا عباد الله وُضِعَ الحرج  كأنه يُلمح في هذا الجواب أن يقول

 للأعراب:سلوا ما هو أهم من هذه الأمورالتي تقع من الإنسان دون قصد لمخالفة الشرع 

هلا سألتم عما حرم الله عليكم فيقول - عليه الصلاة والسلام - يا عباد الله وضع اللهُ الحرج .

والحرج:هو الفعل الذي إذا فعله الإنسان شَعَرَ بضيق والله قال:{ فما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج } 

ولكن أن يجلس المسلم ينال من عرض أخيه  سواء كان ذكرا أم أنثى وباستطاعته

 أن يبتعد عن هذه المعصية فهذا الذي فيه حرج وفيه الهلاك.

ولذلك يقول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:يا عباد الله وضع الله الحرج إلا

 يستثني الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- يعني حرج غيرمرفوع بالنسبة لامرئ

 اقترض يعني اقتطع - القرض هو القطع - امرأ ظلما فإنه حرج وهلك كيف يُقال:

إلا امرأ اقترض امرءً مسلما ظلما؟ 

أي اقتطع من لحمه وهذا كناية عن غيبته؛  فإنه حرج وهلك 

كأن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - في قوله:اقترض يُشير إلى قول الله -عزوجل-:

{يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم ولاتجسسوا ولايغتب بعضكم بعضا أيُحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا فكرهتموه}.  

أي الذي يغتاب أخيه أي يقطع من لحم الميت ، فكما أن الله نبهنا في الآية إلى أمر حكيم 

جداً ألا وهو أن المسلم إذا أصاب أخاه المسلم  كمثل مَنْ أو كما لو قطع من لحمه وهو

 ميت فمضغه وأكل هذا القطع الذي ذكره الله - عزوجل - في الآية هو الذي أشار إليه 

الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - في هذا الحديث الصحيح:" إلا امرأ اقترض امرأ مسلما ظلماً".

واقترض أي اقتطع. كيف اقتطع ؟ وذلك بالغيبة.

غيبة المسلم لأخيه المسلم وهذا للمستغيِّب ذكراً كان أم أنثى فما حرم على الرجال 

حرم على النساء والعكس كما ذكرنا آنفا "النساء شقائق الرجال" 

فقوله - عليه الصلاة والسلام -:إلا امرأ أي شخصا سواء كان ذكراً أم أنثى. 

اقترض امرأ مسلما:أي قطع قطعة من لحم أخيه المسلم ، فهذا المسلم الذي يقترض امرأ

 ظلماً يقول -عليه الصلاة والسلام - فهذا الذي حرج وهلك .

هنا كلمة "ظلما" إشارة بديعة أما وهو بعد أن فهمنا كلمة الاقتراض في الحديث

 هو الغيبة لقوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام -:"بالقرض"وهو القطع فيقول - عليه الصلاة 

والسلام -:"ظلما" ففيه إشارة إلى أن نوعاً من الغيبة لا تكون ظلماً. 

فكيف إذن تكون الغيبة في بعض الأحيان ليست ظلماً ؟ 

هذا ماذكره الفقهاء في بيتين من الشعر كنتُ ذكرتها في بعض المناسبات

 فإن لم نحفظها فلنحفظ  معانيها حتى لا نقع في الورع البارد الذي يقع فيه بعض الناس

 ويدعون بسببه صلاحا وتقوى و ليس ذلك من الصلاح في شيء

يقول أهل العلم:

القدحُ ليس بغيبةٍ في ستةٍ   ***        مُنظلِمٍ ومُعَرِّفٍ ومُحَذر               

ومُجاهِرٍ فِسقاً ومُستَفتٍ ومن  ***   طَلَبَ الإعانة في إزالةِ مُنكر    







 يتبـــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

يقول أهل العلم:

القدحُ ليس بغيبةٍ في ستةٍ *** مُنظلِمٍ ومُعَرِّفٍ ومُحَذر

ومُجاهِرٍ فِسقاً ومُستَفتٍ ومن *** طَلَبَ الإعانة في إزالةِ مُنكر


القدح:أي الطعن.

 الغيبة في الأصل كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح:" ذِكرُكَ أخاكَ بما يكرَهُ" 

كلما تكلم إنسانٌ على أخيه المسلم بشيء يكرهه وهو غائب عنه فهو غيبة :

إذا قلت  : فلانا - مثلا - يمشي بهذه الصورة  ، وأخذت أنت تُقلد مشيته  هذه غيبة 

كما جاء في حديثٍ عن السيدة عائشة - رضي الله عنها - مرت بها امرأة قصيرة وهي

 جالسة مع الرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فأشارت بيدها أنها قصيرة 

فقال- عليه الصلاة والسلام-:" لقد قلتِ كلمة لو مُزجت بماء البحر لمزجته"

أي لأفسدته. فهي لم تفعل شيئاً بس أشارت إلى أن الله خلقها قصيرة.                   

 هذا دليلٌ على أن مجال الغيبة للناس واسع جداً.الله -عز وجل خالف في صورهم

 وتقويمهم فمنهم الطويل ومنهم القصير ومنهم البدين ومنهم الرفيع فإذا أشرت بيدك

 توصف أحدهم هذا كله غيبة داخل في عموم قوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-
"الغيبة ذِكرُكَ أخاكَ بما يكره" قالوا:يارسول الله أرأيت ما قلتُ هو فيه؟فقال:"إن كنتَ قلت ما فيه فقد اغتبته وإن كنت قلت ما ليس فيه فقد بهته"

يعني الغيبة:هي أن تصف أخاك بما فيه ، وإن وصفته بماليس فيه فقد بهته 

وهذا ظلمٌ وذنبٌ أعظم عند الله - تبارك وتعالى - من الغيبة.

إذا كانت الغيبة سمعتم وصفها من القرآن الكريم:{أيُحب أحدُكم أن يأكلَ لحمَ أخيه ميتاً فكرهتموه} 

فلو كان حياً لكره الإنسان أكل لحمه فكيف وهو ميت؟!! 

فلذلك غيبة المسلم لأخيه المسلم حرام وكثير ما يقع فيه جماهير الناس وخاصة النساء 

اللاتى لايجدن في مجالسهن إلا أن يقطعن وقتهن بالتحدث عن فلان وفلانة.

فاتقين الله-عزوجل-وابتعدن عن هذه الغيبة  .

لكن ليس القول الآن هو الإفاضة في الغيبة المحرمة فبعد أن أوضح الرسول 

- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - أن ذكرك أخاك بما يكره هو الغيبة حتى أن الإنسان 

يستطيع أن يعرف إن كان يغتاب أخاه المسلم أم لا ،  لكن نحن بحاجة إلى بيان أن الغيبة

 أحيانا تجوز بل تجب الغيبة المحرمة والتي عرفتم وصفها في القرآن وفي هذا الحديث الذي بين أيدينا الآن.

هذه الغيبة أحيانا تجوز بل تجب فتُصبح فرضاً رغم وصفها أنها حرام كيف ذلك؟

 قال العلماء في البيتين السابقين القدح أي الطعن ليس بغيبة في ستة:-

1-مُتظلمٌ  
يشكي ظلمه إلى الناس كي ينقذوه أي ينصفوه من ظالمه ، هذا المُتظلم يجوز له أن يقول:

فلان ظلمني ، فقوله:فلان ظلمني من الغيبة إذا طبقنا عليه الحديث السابق"الغيبة ذكرك أخاك بما يكره"

هل هي من الغيبة المحرمة التي وُصفت في الكتاب والسُنة أم هذه غيبة جائزة ؟ 

الجواب:بل هي غيبة جائزة وقد تجب أحياناً إذا كان لا يمكن الوصول للحق إلا من طريق 

استغابة الظالم,فهذا لم يقله العلماء بمجرد رأي من عندهم بل هناك وقائع في السُنَّة 

تشهد بجواز وصف الظالم بظلمه من المظلوم كي يصل لحقه المهضوم من الظالم.

ومن ذلك مارواه البخاري في"الأدب المفرد" وغيره من حديث أبي هريرة : أن رجلاً جاء إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - فقال:يارسول الله  جاري ظلمني فقال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:اجعل متاعك على قارعة الطريق ففعل الرجل فمر بعض الناس وكان كلما مر بعضهم قالوا له:مالك يا فلان؟ يقول: جاري ظلمني , فما يكون منهم إلا أن يسبوه ويشتموه بل ويقولون:لعنه الله كيف مسلم يظلم اخاه المسلم؟ فيقولون:أخذه الله , لعنه الله والرجل الجار يسمع هذا السِّباب وهذه الشتائم فقال للرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -يارسول الله  مُر جاري أن يُعيد متاعه إلى  "داره"


فقول الرجل للرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:فلان ظلمني هذه غيبة ؛ لأنه ذكره 

بما يكره ولكن لما كان هذا المظلوم لا يصف جاره بالظلم من باب التشفي أو من باب 

إرواء غليل غيره ولكن ليعْلم الرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أمره فيُصلح حاله

 وهذا ما وقع فأمره الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - بطريقة عملية ليُجيره 

من جاره الظالم ويُفيد الظالم في الوقت نفسه وذلك أنه-عليه الصلاة والسلام - أمره أن

 يُلقي متاع البيت في الطريق فصار الناس يرون ذلك ويسألونه فيقول:جاري ظلمني 

فتنهال عليه السبائب والشتائم فكان هذا سبباً لرجوعه عن ظلمه. 

من مثل هذا الحديث أخذ العلماء جواز غيبة الظالم من المظلوم 

وهذا ماصرح به القرآن الكريم حيث قال:{لايُحِبُ اللهُ الجهرَ بالسوءِ من القول إلا مَنْ ظُلِم} 

هذه الآية صريحة أن الإنسان ما يجوز أن يقول كلاما سيئا إلا  المظلوم فيجوز له 

أن يتكلم بكلام ضد ظالمه حتى يتوصل به إلى حقه المهضوم.

ومن هنا يأتي الحديث الذي يرسله الفقهاء في كتاب "الحقوق والبيوع" قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام: "لَىُّ الواجدِ يُحِل عرضهِ وعقوبتهِ".

لىّ:مماطلة, الواجد:الغنى المستقرض من غيره يجد من ماله مايسده ثم يُماطله ولايُعطيه حقه.

وكما قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام- في حديثٍ آخر:"مَطلُ الغني ظلم".

يُحل عرضه: يحل لصاحب الحق الذي يُماطله بالوفاء أن ينال منه إذ يقول :

 فلان أخذ قرض كذا وعنده مال وما يعطيني ، هذه غيبة جائزة  ؛ لأنه يكرهُ ذلك.

ويحل عرضه من الدائن الذي يُماطله وعقوبته من الحاكم فهو يستطيع أن يُعاقبه 

ويناله بأذى بحبسٍ بجلدٍ من باب التأديب لماذا لا تُعطي أخاك المسلم حقه؟! 

الشاهد من هذا الحديث:قوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"لىُّ الواجد يُحل عرضه"

أي النيل منه بينما هذا النيل في الإسلام لا يجوز لقوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: (إلا امرأ اقترض امرءً ظلما فذلك الذي حرج وهلك ) فهذا هو النوع الأول ممن يجوز استغابته وهو المتظلم لظالمه.       



2-المُعَرِّف:
وهذا التعريف له علاقة في النواحي الاجتماعية في مناسبات كثيرة جداً فكثيرا ما يأتي 

رجلٌ إلى صديقه يسأله: فلان ما رأيك فيه ؟ بِده يُشاركنى يُعاملني بالمال,

أو فلان يخطب منا ماذا تعرف عنه ؟ 

يكون الجواب التقليدي المعروف:كل الناس خير وبركة

 والمسئول يعلم مثلا أن المسئول عنه من الناحية المادية ليس أميناً 

فحينما سُئل؛ عليه أن يُعرف بحقيقة المسئول عنه فيقول : إنه عنده كذا وكذا

 هذه غيبة ولكنها غيبة مستثناه في جملة المستثنى من باب الدين النصيحة.

كذلك صورة أخرى فلان يخطب من عندنا ما رأيك فيه ؟

 كل الناس خير وبركة وهو يعرف أنه شارب وبطال ولايذكره بما يعلم منه من باب 

زعم السترعليه ، هذا خطأ وغلط  ، و في مثل هذا الكلام ورع بارد ، يجب أن يذكر 

ما فيه حتى يكون السائل على بينة من أمره.


 يتبـع .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا على ما بذلتموه من جهد جهيد في نشر السنة و نشر علم الأكابر الراسخين فإن الأمة أحوج ما تكون لعلمهم اليوم .
ومساهمة منى: 
أدل على شرح كتاب الأدب المفرد، للشيخ الفاضل أبي عبد الله محمد بن سعيد رسلان حفظه الله
 فيستعان بشرحه على فهم 
ما سقط من الشرائط أو أبهم من كلام الإمام رحمه الله
وللعلم الشيخ حفظه الله معه العالمية والعالية(ماجستي  /دكتوراه)  في فنى اللغة العربية والحديث من جامعة الأزهر وكلية الأداب  وهذا رابط الشرح على موقعه http://www.rslan.com/vad/items.php?chain_id=250
ومن تفصح موقع الرجل علم مدي علمه ومدي قوة بيانه وبلاغته حتى أثنى عليه مخالفوه بذلك.
مع ثناءات أهل العلم عليه.
وهو سلفي قح.   حفظه الله.

فجزاك الله خيرا أم هانئ على نشرك للسنة .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وزيادة في الخير هذه عناصر جميع محاضرات السلسلة المباركة مجموعة في صفحة واحدة على موقع الشيخ حفظه الله ،
تحتوي كل محاضرة منها على الأبواب التي يقوم الشيخ بالتعليق عليها . 
http://www.rslan.org/chains/AdabMofrad/notes.pdf

----------


## أم هانئ

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا ..

وكذلك قد قام بشرح كتاب الأدب المفرد الشيخ حسين بن عودة العوايشة وهو أحد تلامذة الشيخ الألباني

- رحمه الله - واسم كتاب الشيخ العوايشة : ( شرح صحيح الأدب المفرد ) للإمام البخاري / تخريج الشيخ الألباني

ويقع الشرح في ثلاثة مجلدات متوسطة الحجم 

و منهج الشيخ العوايشة في شرحه للكتاب : جمع شروحات الأحاديث من بطون أمهات كتب السلف فقلما يضيف من عنده شيئا .

نسأل الله أن ينفع به آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

3 - ومحذِّر :
من هذا القبيل النوع الثالث وهو المُحَذِّر بدون سؤال : متستر ت و يعاشر إناس

 لا خلاق لهم يجب على المسلم أوالمسلمة أن يحذر ذلك الشاب أو الشابة عن مُخالطة 

ذلك الإنسان المنحرف ؛ خشية أن يُصبح بمخالطته مثله.

وهناك أحاديث كثيرة تدندن حول قضية واحدة وهي أن المسلم والمسلمة داخلة 

في هذا القول أيضا يجب أن يختار الصاحب والصديق الذي يُعاشره ويخالطه.

فقد قال - عليه الصلاة والسلام -: "لا تُصاحب إلا مؤمناً ولايأكل طعامك إلا تقي".

أي لا تُصاحب إلا مؤمنا لأنه كما يقول المثل العامي:"الصاحب ساحب"تسري عدوى

 الصاحب سيء الخُلق منه إلى صاحبه  ، ولذلك فقد أبدع الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

حينما ضرب مثل الصاحب الصالح والصاحب الطالح بقوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"مثل الجليس الصالح كمثل بائع المِسك إما أن يُعطيك وإما أن تشم منه رائحة طيبة ومثل الجليس السوء كمثل صاحب الكير"الحداد" إما أن يحرق ثيابك وإما أن تشم منه رائحة كريهة"

فهذا مثل الصاحب  صالحا كان أو طالحاً فلا مناص من أن يتأثر صاحبه به خيراً أو شراً.

إذا كان الأمر كذلك فإذا رأيت شاباً يُصاحب فاسقاً فعليك أن تُحذره وأن تقول:

فلان من صفته كذا وكذا ، هذا ليس بغيبة بل هي من الغيبة المستثناه ؛ لأن الدين النصيحة 

لقوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"الدينُ النصيحة,الدين النصيحة,الدين النصيحة"قالوا لمن يا رسول الله؟ قال:"لله ولكتابه ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم".

فهذا من النصح لعامة المسلمين : حينما نرى مسلما يُصاحب فاسقا لا يدري عن أطباعه 

وأخلاقه فيجب أن نحذره منه حتى لايتأثر به.                                         



4-ومجاهر فسقاً:
هذا أهم شيء يتناصح فيه المسلمون : إذا رأينا مسلما يُصاحب فاسقا أو مسلمة

 تُصاحب فاسقة وما أكثر الفاسقات في زماننا هذا لأن مجرد خروج المرأة من بيتها

 متبرجة بزينتها متجردة من الجلباب الذي فرضه عليها ربها فإنما هو فسق وفجور 

لأنها تخالف صريح القرآن الكريم حيث يقول الله -عزوجل-:{ يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يُدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن}

فإذا رأينا فتاة مؤمنة متسترة  ليست من الفاسقات  ثم هي تعاشر وتصاحب من لسن

 مثلها في حشمتها وفي سترتها فيجب تحذيرها من مخالطة هؤلاء .

وهذا التحذير من النوع الثالث غير المجاهر بالفسق لأن الإنسان قد لا يُنبئ

 في مظهره عن فساد طويته ومع ذلك يُقال لصاحبه فلان صفاته كذا وكذا فإياك وإياه. 

أما النوع الرابع فمُجاهر فسقا فهي معلنة تخالف دينها وتعصي ربها. 

هذا النوع يُستغاب لماذا؟ تحذيرا لها لهذا النوع لعله يرعوي ويتوب إلى ربه -تبارك وتعالى-.

فالمجاهر بالفسق ليس له غيبة وقد جاء في ذلك حديثٌ صريح ولكنه لا يصح إسناده

 للرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- ولفظه:"ليس لفاسقٍ غيبة"لكنه حديث ضعيف

 وإن كان معناه صحيحا.    



  5-المُستفتي:- 
والاستفتاء:هو طلب حُكم شرعي : فقد يأتي الرجل إلى العالِم ويقول زوجتي تفعل 

كذا وكذا فما الحُكم في قوله زوجتي تفعل كذا وكذا ؟ هو غيبة لها 

 والعكس تأتي المرأة وتقول زوجي يفعل كذا وكذا وهذه غيبة فهل هذا يجوز؟

الجواب:-إذا كان قصد كل منهما أن يتعرف على حُكم الله -عزوجل-هذا أمرٌ جائز.

أما إذا كان هذا ليس المقصود والمقصود هو التشفي فهذا حرامٌ في نص الكتاب والسُنة.

ومن الشواهد على ذلك ماجاء في الحديث الصحيح أن امرأة جاءت الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فقالت: يارسول الله زوجي رجلٌ شحيح يعني بخيل أفآخذ من ماله ما يكفيني أنا وأبنائي؟ 

فقول المرأة زوجي شحيح أي زوجي من طبعه البخل والشُح وبذلك لا يقوم بواجب النفقة

 بالنسبة إليّ كزوجة ولا بالنسبة لأولادي منه فهل يجوز أن آخذ من ماله خلسة بدون علمه؟ 

فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -:"خذي من أمواله مايكفيك أنت وولدك بالمعروف".  

 والشاهد من هذا الحديث:هو قول المرأة للرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:

"زوجي رجلٌ شحيح" هذه غيبة في الشرع ، ولاشك أن الزوج لو بلغه أن زوجته قالت 

لفلان العالم:زوجي شحيح,هذا يُزعجه بلا شك لأنه غيبة لكن مادامت أرادت من وراء

 ذلك ليس التشفي وإنما الوصول إلى معرفة الحكم الشرعي ؛ لذك ما نجد الرسول

- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- مُنكراً عليها ولم يقل لها:اسكتي هذه غيبة ؛ لأنها إنما تُريد أ

ن تعرف حُكم الله في المسألة التي هي تسأل عنها ؛ فأجابها -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -

بقوله:"خُذي من ماله ما يكفيك أنت وولدك بالمعروف".                  




6- مَنْ طلب الإعانة في إزالة مُنكر:- 
أي إذا كان هناك منكر في المحل في الحارة وكان لا سبيل إلى إزالته والقضاء عليه 

إلا من باب تعاون المسلمين مع بعض ، ولابد لمن كان على علم بالواقعة السيئة

 أن يُحدث عن أهلها الآخرين فيمن يتعاون معهم في سبيل إزالة ذلك المنكر 

هذا كله غيبة ولكن في سبيل درء الشر الذي يضر الرجال والنساء أيضا. 

فلذلك التعاون على إزالة منكر ولو كان يستلزم شيئا من الاستغابة إلا أن هذه الغيبة جائزة.                                                        



 يتبــع .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ما أدري ما أقول إلا جعلك الله من المخلصين وأعانك على نشر السنة .
وسؤالى:*هل كتاب العوايشة مرفوع على الشبكة؟*

----------


## أم هانئ

> ما أدري ما أقول إلا جعلك الله من المخلصين وأعانك على نشر السنة .
> وسؤالى:*هل كتاب العوايشة مرفوع على الشبكة؟*


آمين جزاكم الله خيرا

نعم يغلب على ظني أنه يوجد على الشبكة .

----------


## أم هانئ

الخلاصة:-

 الرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- في هذا الحديث حذر المسلمين من أن يغتاب أحدهم

 أخاه المسلم ظلماً ، ففى قوله ظلماً إشارة إلى أن هناك غيبة لا  تعتبر ظلما 

وكان لابد من التنويه والبيان وما سوى ذلك يعتبر ظلما وهو كما قال -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"فذاك الذي حرج وهلك".

- "نعم يا عباد الله تداووا"
 كان هذا الأمر من الرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- بالتداوي إجابة على سؤال الأعراب:أنتداوى يارسول الله؟ 

وكأن مبعث سؤالهم هو كأنه بسبب ما يلقى في أذهان بعض الناس أن التداوي يُنافي التوكل

 لأنهم أعراب ولا علم عندهم فلا يبعد أن يكون قد دار في أذهانهم أن التداوي من الأمراض 

يُنافي التوكل على رب الأرباب - سبحانه وتعالى - ولكنهم من جهة أخرى يعلمون بجهلهم؛

فلذلك لايُريدون أن يعتمدوا على مجرد خواطرهم ووساوسهم وأن يتجاوبوا معها 

ولذلك بادروا الرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-بهذا السؤال: أنتداوى؟

فقال - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:" نعم يا عباد الله تداووا فإن الله - عزوجل - لم يضع داءً إلا ووضع له دواءً"

أي شفاء ، فكان جواب الرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يتماشى مع سُنة الله 

-عزوجل- في خلقه التي تقول : بأن الله قد جعل لكل مُسببٍ سبباً.

فالله-عزوجل-الذي خلق الأمراض بقدرته وحكمته جعل لها أيضاً أدوية إذا استعملها 

المريض حصل له الشفاء والعلاج بإذن الله.

ولذلك فالرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - لما أجاب الأعراب بأنه ينبغي عليهم

 أن يتداووا بيَّن لهم أن التداوي لايُنافي التوكل على الله ؛  لأن التوكل على الله لا يُنافي 

أيضا الأخذ بالأسباب التي شرع الله- تبارك وتعالى-.                          

نحن نعلم جميعاً أن رزق كل مخلوق مكتوب وهو لايزال جنيناً في بطن أمه كما جاء 

في الأحاديث الصحيحة وبخاصة ما جاء في حديث ابن مسعود - رضي الله عنه -

الذي فيه قوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: "و يجمع خلق أحدكم في بطنه أمه أربعين يوماً نطفة ..إلخ" 

الذي فيه إلى أنه بعد أن يمرهذا الجنين بالأطوار المذكورة في الحديث أي يمضي عليه 

أربعة أشهر و يُنفخ فيه الروح و يأتيه مَلَك ويسأل ربه أسعيد أم شقي ورزقه و أجله.

فيُكتب منذ تلك الساعة رزقه وحياته عمره طويل أم قصير...إلخ 

فمع هذه الكتابة فقد جعل الله  لكل شيء سبباً فالرزق وإن كان مكتوباً فلابد من السعي

 وراءه كما قال تعالى في القرآن الكريم: { هو الذي جعلَ لكم الأرضَ ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكِبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور } 

فلم يقل الله : اتكلوا على الكتابة التي كُتبت لأحدكم وأنتم بعدُ ماخرجتم إلى الوجود 

وإنما قال:{ جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها } كذلك السعادة والشقاوة تماما

 فمن أراد أن يكون سعيداً فليعمل عمل أهل السعادة ومن يرد أن يكون شقياً 

فليعمل عمل أهل الشقاوة. لذلك قال - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -: "فمن كان من أهل السعادة فسيعمل بعمل أهل السعادة ومن كان من أهل الشقاوة فسيعمل بعمل أهل الشقاوة".                              

وهكذا في كل شيء في الحياة الدنيا إنما هو مربوط ٌبالأسباب التي جعلها الله -عزوجل -

أسباباً لمسبباتٍ هو قدرها وهو نظمها ومن هذه الأسباب الأدوية التي أمر رسول الله

- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - بالتداوي بها والتي تنقسم إلى قسمين:- منها ما هو جائز 

ومنها ماهو غير جائز. 

- أما الجائز:- فهو كل دواء يحصل فيه أو به الفائدة والشفاء ولم ينه عنه الشارع الحكيم فيجوز استعماله. 

- أما الذي لا يجوز استعماله فهو الدواء المنهي عنه مثل الخمر أو أي مُسكر 

فقد أبتلِى بعض المسلمين اليوم بمعالجة بعض الأمراض بأدوية فيها مواد مُسْكِرة 

فهذا لا يجوز استعماله لسببين اثنين:

1-صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - النهي عن الدواء الخبيث ولاشك أن الخمر إذا دخلت في دواء فهي خبيثة لأنها أم الخبائث.

2-الخمرة بصورة خاصة قد وصفها الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - في الحديث الصحيح بأنها داء وليست بدواء ولذلك فلا يجوز لمن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن يقصد التداوي بالخمر بأي طريقةٍ كان هذا التداوي.                                                                                

إذن فقول الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -:" يا عباد الله تداووا فإن الله ما أنزل داءً إلا وأنزل له شفاءً "

المقصود الدواء المباح لم يأت نهى عنه في الشرع الحكيم .

هل هذا الكلام يحمل كل الأدواء؟ وكل داء يُمكن شفاؤه ؟

 يقول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -: "إلا شيئاً واحداً وهو الهِرَم" 

الذي يقترب معه عادة الموت فهذا لا دواء له ، أي أن الله -عزوجل - كما قال ابن الجوزي 

أو غيره: كتب الموتَ على الخلقِ فكم قَلَّ مِن جمع وأفنى من دُوَّلٍ فالموتُ مكتوبٌ 

على كل حي فلا يبقى على هذا الكون حيّ إلا الحي القيوم - سبحانه وتعالى - 

فلذلك قوله:"إلا جعل له شفاء"استثنى منه الهِرَم لأنه نظير وقرين الموت فما من إنسانٍ يهرم إلا ويعقبه الموتُ لامناص من ذلك.

فقوله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -:"إلا الهرم" يعني الموت لأن الموت يأتي بعد الهرم ولابد.

لكن قد يأتي الموت فجأة على الشاب أو الطفل الصغير لكن إذا هرم الإنسان فلابأس 

أن ينتهي للموت القريب لذلك جاء التصريح بالموت في بعض الأحاديث الصحيحة 

فقال - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -:"الحبة السوداء شفاءٌ لكل داءٍ إلا الموت" 

فهنا صرح بالموت أما الهرم المقصود في حديثنا نظير الموت

فنسألُ اللهَ ألا يردنا إلى أرذل العُمر في أواخر حياتنا لقوله: {لكي لايعلم من بعد علم شيئا}. 

فهرم عن هرم يختلف قد يكون شديد واعي وقد يكون أرذل العُمُر ، فالمقصود 

أن الرسول ينص في هذا الحديث على أن كلَّ داءٍ خلق اللهُ له دواءً إلا الموت.

ولكن هناك رواية أخرى تلفت النظر إلى شيء هو إجابة سؤال قد يرد في بال كثيرٍ من 

الناس ما بالنا نبتلى بكثير أو قليل من الأمراض ثم نتداوى ثم لا نشفى ؟

الجواب ماجاء في حديث ابن مسعود - رضي الله عنه-في قوله -صلى الله عليه

 وآله وسلم-:"إن الله ما أنزل داءً إلا وأنزل له دواءً عَلِمَهُ مَنْ علمه وجهله من جهله"

 فالله - عز وجل - كما قال- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: "ما أنزل من داءٍ إلا وأنزل له دواء"

لكن الشطارة هي أن تكتشف هذا الدواء فلا يُشكل على أحد أن بعض الناس إذا تداوى 

ثم لم يحصل الشفاء ذلك لأن الطبيب المُعالج لم يهتد بعدُ إلى دواء ذلك المرض ؛ لأن الله 

ما أنزل من داء إلا وأنزل معه دواء علمه من علمه وجهله من جهله

 أخيراً جاء سؤال الأعراب سؤالاً له علاقة بالباب الذي نحن بصدده وهو حُسن الخُلق

 فسألوا الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - عن خير ما أعطى الإنسان؟ 

فأجاب بقوله:"حسن الخلق".

والسؤال والجواب واضحان ، ولكن لابد من التذكير أن سؤال السائل يختلف منه  عن سؤال السائل الآخر.

فهؤلاء الأعراب كانوا مؤمنين كانوا مسلمين فحينما سألوا عن خير ما أعطى الإنسان ؟

يجب أن نتذكر أنهم يعنون الإنسان المسلم وإلا إذا ابتعدنا عن هذا المعنى وأخذنا السؤال 

على إطلاقه عن خير ما أعْطِى الإنسان ؟ خُلق حسن ولو كان كافرا؟ الجواب لا 

يعني ما هو خير ما أعطى الإنسان بعد إسلامه وإيمانه  ؟

وإلا مهما كان الإنسانُ حَسنَ الخُلق لكنه كافرٌ بربه فحُسن الخُلق هذا لايفيده بشيء مطلقاً 

لقول الله تعالى:{وقدِمَنا إلى ماعملوا من عمل فجعلناهُ هباءً منثوراً} 

فالكافرون مهما قدموا للناس مثل اليوم مخترعات ومنافع يستفيد منها أهل الأرض 

لجهل كثير من الناس اليوم أن هذه الأمور كلها لا تفيد إلا المسلم فيظنون أن هؤلاء 

لهم منزلة كبيرة عند الله عكس ما جاء في القرآن.

فهنا عندما نقرأ هذا السؤال عن خير ما أعطى الإنسان ؟ 

فنسمع الجواب:حُسن الخُلق فيجب ان نستحضر هذا المعنى أنه للإنسان المسلم المؤمن.

حينذاك فخير ما أوتي هذا الإنسان المؤمن هو الخُلق الحسن أما الإنسان مطلقاً 

إن كان كافراً فليس خير ما أوتي هو الخلق الحسن فهذا لا يفيده في شيء مهما أوتي 

من أمور هي في حقيقتها أمورا حسنة.

وربنا - عزوجل - يُخاطب نبيه - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - في شخصه أصالة ومقصود به 

أمته تبعا قائلاً:{ لئن أشركت ليحبطنَّ عملك ولتكونن من الخاسرين } 

فهؤلاء المشركون مهما قدموا من خدماتٍ وخيراتٍ من أي نوعٍ كانت فهذه الخدمات 

لا تفيدهم شيئاً ما داموا كفاراً مشركين برب العالمين.

لذا يجب أن نفهم هذا السؤال:ماخير ما أعطي الإنسان ؟

يُفيد أنه الإنسان المسلم والجواب حينذاك:خُلقٌ حَسنٌ هو خير ما أعطي المسلم.                                                             

 ومن هذا الحديث وأحاديث سبقت في هذا الباب يتبين أهمية حُسن الخُلق في الإسلام.

ولذلك فعلى كلٍ منا ذكراً كان أم أنثى أن يُعالج نفسه ويحسن أخلاقه على الأقل يُحسن

 طباعه حتى يكون حَسِن الخُلق. 

ولقد وصل اهتمام الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - بحسن الخلق وعنايته بسؤاله 

لربه أن يُحَسِن خُلقه وهو كما وصفه ربه -سبحانه وتعالى- بقوله:{وإنكَ لعلى خُلقٍ عظيم}

 ومع ذلك فقد كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - من سيرته ومن هديه 

إذا وقف أمام المرآة ونظر فيها - وهو جائز شرعا في الإسلام لتسريح الشعر,لتنظيف

 الوجه لغير ذلك من التزيُن المباح سواء للرجل أو للمرأة - يقول: "اللهم حَسَنْتَ خَلقي فحَسِّن خُلقي".

هذا دعاء يجب على كل مسلم ومسلمة أن يعنى بحفظه إذا وقف أمام المرآة 

فيجب أن يتذكر  ما يقرأ في القرآن من كلام ربنا - تبارك وتعالى-:{ولقد خلقنا الإنسانَ في أحسَنِ تقويم}

أن يتذكر بهذا التقويم الذي يراهُ في المرآة أنه بحاجةٍ إلى أن يوفقه الله - عزوجل - 

إلى أن يُقوِّم أخلاقه وطبيعته وخُلقه.

وورود هذا الدعاء هو من جملة الأسباب التي شرعها الله -تبارك وتعالى- لعباده 

المؤمنين لتحسينهم لأخلاقهم.

فقد يظن البعض أن كل إنسان وما طبع عليه فلا مجال لتحسين أطباعه وأخلاقه

 ليس الأمر كذلك وإلا لبطلت كثير من نصوص ذكرناها ومنها هذا النص وهو 

أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- إذا وقف أمام المِرآة كان يطلب من 

الله أن يُحَسِن أخلاقه كما حَسَنَ خَلقَه فهذا بلا شك تعليمٌ لنا  ؛ لأنه -عليه الصلاة والسلام-

هو في أحسن ما وُجد إنسانٌ على وجه الأرض من حُسن خُلقٍ وهذا في القرآن: {وإنك لعلى خُلُق عظيم} 

ولكن نحن الذين نحتاج أن نُقَوِّم أنفسنا وأن نُحَسِن أخلاقنا كثيراً وكثيراً

 فدائما نُرَوض أنفسنا إذا غضبنا وأن نهدأ ومن هذه الأسباب إذا وقفنا أمام المرآة

 نقول:اللهم كما حسنت خَلقي فحسن خُلقي.



يتبـع .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاكِ الله فراديس الجنان على هذا الجهد الطيب وأعانك الله على إتمامه وجعله في ميزان حسناتكِ

ورحم الله شيخنا الألباني وأسكنه في عليين الله آمين.

من المتابعين بإذن الله.

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاكِ الله فراديس الجنان على هذا الجهد الطيب وأعانك الله على إتمامه وجعله في ميزان حسناتكِ
> 
> ورحم الله شيخنا الألباني وأسكنه في عليين الله آمين.
> 
> من المتابعين بإذن الله.


آمين آمين آمين وإياك أختنا الكريمة أم عبد الرحمن

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك على كريم مرورك وطيب دعائك و عطر متابعتك بوركت .

----------


## أم هانئ

* روى المصنف بإسناده الصحيح عن ابن عباس قال:(كان رسولُ اللهِ - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- أجودَ الناسِ بالخير وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاهُ جبريل - عليه السلام - وكان جبريل يلقاه في كل ليلةٍ من رمضان يعرض عليه رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-القرآن فإذا لقيه جبريل كان رسول الله أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة)      


 هذا الحديث يُبين لنا أيضا كمال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وحُسن 

خُلقه وجودة نفسه حيث يقول ابن عباس: - "كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله

 وسلم -أجود الناس بالخير"       

 أي لا يفوقه أحد في الكرم والجود بالخير وليس بالشر.

ومع ذلك كانت حالته هذه تسمو وتعلو به في رمضان لأن النفوس الخيِّرة تزداد خيراً

 في مناسبة الأجواد أو الزمن الذي تحل فيه وبما نُسميه الصِّلات الجديدة التي تعترض له.

 فها هنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - الذي كان أجود الناس بالخير كان

 أجود ما يكون في رمضان لأن شهر رمضان شهر خير وبركة فهو يوحي لمن صامه 

وحل به بخير جديد كان لا يعرفه سابقاً كما أن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - 

كان بصورة عامة أجود الناس بالخير لكنه كان أجود ما يكون في رمضان.

ثم هناك حالة ثالثة فكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان إذا لقيه جبريل -عليه السلام-

فأصبح للرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - ثلاث حالات أي ثلاث مقامات في الفضائل:-

المقام الأول:هو أنه أجود الناس في الخير دائما وأبداً في كل أشهر السنة.                

المقام الثاني:هو اجود ما يكون في رمضان.

المقام الثالث:كان أجود ما يكون إذا لقيه جبريل -عليه السلام- 

طبعا جبريل ما كان يلقاه في رمضان ليلا ونهاراً وإنما كان يلقاه في ساعاتٍ من الليل أو النهار.

فكان لقاء جبريل بالرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - يُفيض على الرسول 

بأن يكون أكثر مما كان عليه - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - بسبب هذا اللقاء قبل رمضان

 وفي رمضان قبل لقائه بجبريل.

 لذلك قال ابن عباس: وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاهُ جبريل وكان يلقاه جبريل كل ليلة في رمضان  

لماذا كان جبريل يلقى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- في كل ليلة ؟ 

يقول ابن عباس: يعرض عليه رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-القرآن أي يدرس القرآن عليه.

هذا الكلام الذي نزل به جبريل -عليه السلام - على النبي من ربه -تبارك وتعالى -

كان جبريل ينزل عليه كل ليلة من رمضان حتى يدرس عليه الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - 

القرآن حتى يُتقن التلاوة وربما لتلقي بعض المعاني التي قد تخفى على الرسول 

- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -فهو بحاجة دائما إلى مدد السماء ، فكان جبريل يلقاه

 في كل ليلة من رمضان يعرض عليه الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-القرآن 

يعنى يدرس عليه القرآن ويتلوه بين يديه. 

فكيف يكون حاله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- حينما يلقى جبريل في كل ليلة من رمضان؟ 

قال:- فإذا لقيه جبريل كان الرسول أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة هكذا كان الرسول

- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - يرتقي ويعلو ويسمو في أخلاقه بسبب اختلاف ظرف

 عن ظرف فكان الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- في رمضان أجود مما كان قبله

 وحينما يلقاه جبريل لمدارسة القرآن معه كان يكون أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة 

التي تُرسل من رب العالمين لتحل المطر والسحاب فهي تُغيث الأرض كلها بدون استثناء 

فتعُم الأرض بالخير كلها ، كذلك كان الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- إذا لقي جبريل

 في رمضان أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة .

 ولعله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-  كان في مثل هذه الحالة من السموالروحي والنفسي 

كما ووصفه أحد الصحابة وهو جابر بن عبد الله - رضي الله عنه - حيث قال:

"كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- إذا سُئل شيئاً أعطاه" 

وفي رواية "إذا سُئل شيئاً لايقول لا"

 لايعرف الرسول إذا ماسأله سائل شيئاً أن يقول:لا ؛ ولذلك قال بعض مادحيه:

"لم يقل لا إلا في تشهده" يعني لا إله إلا الله .

 وكان دائما إذا سُئل أعطى حتى جاء حديث آخر صحيح يُبين هذه الحقيقة ويؤكدها

 فقد كان يأتيه الرجل يسأله فيُطَوِّل الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- النظر ويوجه 

إليه بصره من فوق لتحت - يعني يستكشف حاله - فإن تبين له أن هذا السائل لا يستحق 

أن يُعطى ومع ذلك يُعطيه  لماذا لا يستحق أن يُعطى؟ 

قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام- في الحديث الصحيح:"لا صدقة لغنيّ ولا لذي مُرة سوى المرة" 

القوي السوي أي الصالح البدن ليس مقطوع خال من العاهات لا هو أقطع

 ولا هو أكتع ولا هو ناقص من الذين فيهم النواقص التي تعتري البشر.

فالرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-قال:"لاصدقة لغني" رجلٌ غنيّ بدلا من أن يَعطى يطلب !!

فليس له صدقة ،  ولا لذى مُرة سوى أن شخص قوي البنية ؛ ولذلك إذا جاء السائل 

كان يفحصه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- فلما يسأل فقير ما في ذلك شيء ، فإذا كان طيب 

الحال سليم البنية ومع ذلك كان يُعطيه فإذا أخذ الصدقة التي أعطاها الرسول 

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- إياها له وانطلق كان الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام -

يقول لمن معه:" لقد انطلق يتأبطها ناراً"يعني هذه الصدقة انقلبت عليه ناراً 

لأنه سأل ما لا يحل له فيقولون له - عليه الصلاة والسلام - :

فلماذا تُعطيه مادُمتَ تعتقد أنه لا يستحق الصدقة؟ 

وهذا الشاهد قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"يسألونني ويأبى اللهُ  لي البُخل"

أي هم يسألوني وأنا أكره أن أبخل ؛ فلذلك أضطر أعطيهم ، يعني لمقام النبوة والرسالة 

يجب على الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - أن يُحافظ على هذا المقام السامي 

من أن يُدنس ويوسخ بأن يقول لهؤلاء الذين سألوه وهم غير مستحقين للسؤال لا

  فيقولون طلبنا منه فما أعطانا يعني أن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- بخيل.

فهو يريد أن يقطع دابر الإشاعة بأن يأتي ويُعطيهم ، لكن هم عليهم أن يعلموا أن مَنْ

 يسأل وليس له حق السؤال وأعطيته فكأنما تأبط ناراً.

 كان الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - بصورة عامة أجود الناس وكان أجود

 ما يكون في رمضان وكان أجود من الريح المرسلة حين يلقاه جبريل 

فما الذي نستفيده نحن من هذا الحديث؟ 

- نستفيد ثلاثة أمور:- 

1- أن نتخلق بخُلق الرسول -صلى الله عليه آله وسلم - بالجود والكرم. 

فمن كان ذلك من طبيعته فليحمد الله-عزوجل- ومن لم يكن كذلك فليُجاهد نفسه

 لأن الله -عزوجل- يقول:{وأحضِرَت الأنفس الشُح} أي أن نفوس أكثر الناس مطبوعة

 على البخل ؛ فعلى كل إنسان منا أن يُجاهد نفسه وأن يُرودها ويحملها على مكارم 

الأخلاق ومنها الجود بالخير والسماح به.                                                               

 2-أننا يجب أن نغتنم وجودنا في أزمنة مباركة كرمضان ، فلا يدخل علينا رمضان 

ويخرج ونحن كما كُنَّا قبله أي أن نحيا مع الحياة الروحية التي يوحيها جو رمضان

 لأنه شهر مفضل معظم  ؛ لأن الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- مع كونه 

أجود الناس كان يجعل فرق في جوده في رمضان بسبب هذا الجو والزمن الفاضل الصالح.


3-الإنسان يستفيد  تأثراً.



  انتهى الشريط الثامن عشر .


 يتبــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط التاسع عشر     


  تابع باب حُسن الخلق إذا فقهوا    


 *عن أبي مسعود الأنصاري قال:  (قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"حُوسِبَ رجلٌ ممن كان قبلكم فلم يوجد له من الخير شيء إلا أنه قد كان يُخالط الناس وكان موسراً فكان يأمر غلمانه أن يتجاوزوا عن المُعسر قال الله - عزوجل - نحنُ أحق بذلك منه,تجاوزوا عنه") (صحيح)     

 في هذا الحديث بيان قدر الخلق الحسن إذا تخلق به المسلم حتى إنه ليكون سببا في 

تخليص صاحبه من العذاب الذي يستحقه بسبب ما كان اقترفه من الذنوب :

 فهذا رجلٌ يقول عنه الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -: 

" كان رجل ممن كان قبلكم" أي :  من الأمم السابقة ، فلم يقل لم يكن مسلماً 

ولكنه يصفه"ممن كان قبلكم" يجب أن نُفسر ذلك بأنه كان مسلما وإن لم يكن مذكوراً ؛ 

لأن ذلك يُؤخذ من قواعد الشريعة  ؛ لأن الله -عزوجل -قال في حق كل مشرك: {وقَدِمنا إلى ماعملوا من عمل فجعلناهُ هباءً منثوراً} 

ويقول الله مخاطباً أمة النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - في شخص النبي 

- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:  {لو أشركت ليُحبِطنَّ عملك ولتكونن من الخاسرين}.       

هذا نطبقه في الحديث فقال في أوله:"كان رجلا ممن قبلكم"ثم قال في آخر الحديث:"تجاوزوا عنه"

فيجب أن يخطر ببالنا أن الرجل كان مسلما وفي مثل هذا الحديث بصفة خاصة 

أن هذا الرجل كان مسلما لأنه يقول:" فلم يوجد له من الخير شيئاً مع أن أكبر الخيرهو الإيمان!!

ولذلك جاء في أحاديث الشفاعة أن الله -عزوجل- يأمر في آخر الأمر بعد أن يشفع الرُسُل

 والأنبياء والصالحون ثم يقول في إحدى الروايات الصحيحة للملائكة: 

"أخرجوا من النار مَنْ كانت فيه ذرة من خير"أي ذرة من إيمان.

فإذا قرأنا هذا الحديث"حوسب رجلٌ ممن كان قبلكم" وفي آخره"تجاوزوا عنه"

نُفسر أنه كان مسلما لأنه لو كان مشركا وقد ملأ الدنيا خيراً فذلك لا يفيده فى شيء

 لقوله تعالى: {فقدمنا إلى ماعملوا من عملٍ فجعلناهُ هباءً منثوراً}.

ونفهم من حديث الإمام مسلم الصحيح من حديث أنس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه -

أن المؤمن إذا أتى بحسنة جُزِىَ عليها في الدنيا وحوسب بها أيضا يوم القيامة.

وهذا معنى الحديث أي :  كان له أمران:الأول في الدنيا عاجلا والآخر في الاخرة آجلا.

أيضا قال- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- :"أن الكافر مهما عمل من حسنات في الدنيا 

جُزى عليها في الدنيا ويوم القيامة جاء وليس في صحيفته من الحسنات شيئا" ؛

لأنه كفر بالله ورسوله ؛  فعمله مُحبط وكان في الآخرة من الخاسرين. 

أي :  إذا قيل كان ممن قبلكم رجل ثم تجاوز الله عن آثامه فيجب أن يخطر في البال  

أنه كان مسلماً وإلا لو كان كافراً لأحبط الكفر عمله الصالح كله ولم يفده عمله الصالح شيئاً .

حُوسبَ رجلٌ ممن كان قبلكم فلم يوجد له من الخير شيئاً :

في هذا الحديث إشارة إلى أن الحساب في يوم الحساب معناه محاسبة الإنسان على 

ما قدمه من خير أو شر وعرض هذه الحصيلة وهذه النتيجة على هذا الإنسان ليرى 

إما أنه من أهل الجنة أو يكون من أهل النار.

بعد ان حوسب هذا الرجل لم يوجد في صحيفته من الخير شىء إلا الإيمان 

وإلا فإنه رجل  يُخالط الناس:أي لا يعتزلهم وإنما هو كما نقول اليوم  إنسان  اجتماعي

 لاهو منطوٍ ولا معتزل إنما هو يُخالطهم ويُعاملهم وقد قال - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

 في حديث صحيح يُبَيِّن فيه صفة المؤمن الذي يُخالط الناس ولكن بالخير وإذا أذِىَ 

منهم لم يؤذهم وإنما صبر على أذاهم فقال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "المؤمن الذي يُخالط الناس ويصبر على أذاهم خيرٌ من الذي لايُخالطهم ولا يصبر على أذاهم". 

فالمؤمن الذي يُخالط الناس ويصبر على أذاهم خيرٌ من الذي لا يُخالط الناس:

 إما في بيته أو دكانه أو حتى في المسجد فهو لا يُخالط الناس ولا يصبر على أذاهم 

بلا شك بسبب إيمانه فيه خير ، ولكن ذلك الذي يُخالط الناس ويصبر على اذاهم خيرٌ 

من ذالك المؤمن الذي لا يُخالط الناس ولا يصبر على أذاهم. 

فهذا الذي كان من قبلنا وحوسب فلم يوجد في صحيفته شيء من الخير إلا الإيمان

 كما يقول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - في هذا الحديث كأنه يقول إلا خير أو

 حسنة واحدة فقط ألا وهي أنه كان يُخالط الناس. وبسبب هذه المعاملة كان قد اكتسب

 مالاً حتى صار رجلاً موسراً أو كان عنده خدم للمال فكان يأمر غلمانه أن يتجاوزوا 

على أو عن المُعسر من الناس.

هذا الرجل بسبب هذه المخالطة ومعاملته مع الناس بالتجارة أو الربا صار من الأغنياء

 وكان عنده خدم إما خدم بالأجرة وإلا غلمان عبيد - كان الاسترقاق في العهود القديمة

 حتى في عهد النبي- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أمراً مشروعاً لكنه له شروطه  

في كتب الحديث وكتب السُنة - هذا الرجل بسبب المخالطة صار رجلا موسرا غنيا 

وصار له غلمان فكان يأمر غلمانه بأنهم إذا حاسبوا رجلا من زبائنه ألا يشتدوا 

بالمطالبة والمؤاخذة عليهم بل يأمرهم أن يتجاوزوا وأن يصفحوا: معك توفي ما عليك

 من الذمة فبها مامعك فالله يعفو عنك.

فالله - تبارك وتعالى - الذي هو أكرم الأكرمين وأرحم الرحمين عامل هذا الإنسان 

من جنس العمل الذي هو عمله فقد كان يتجاوز ويعفو ويصفح عن العاجز عن القضاء 

وحُبِهِ لأن يتجاوز ويصفح ؛ فقال الله لملائكته: "تجاوزوا عنه" ؛  لأنه كان يحب 

أن يتجاوز عن المُعسر فتجاوز الله -عزوجل- عن كل سيئاته لأنه أحق بالتجاوز

 من عبده.{وهل جزاءُ الإحسان إلا الإحسان}.                   

فغفر الله لهذا الإنسان الموسر وتجاوز عن كل سيئاته لأنه تجاوز عن أصحابه

 وعن زبائنه الذين لم يستطيعوا أن يُبرئوا ذمتهم أمامه ؛ فالله -عزوجل- قابل 

هذا الإنسان بنوع عمله مع أن تجاوز الله ومغفرته لا مثيل له ؛ لأن هذا الإنسان 

الذي يتجاوز إنما هو يتخلق بجزء ضئيل جداً فلا يُمكن المُشابهة بين هذه الصفة 

وصفة رب العالمين ألا وهي المغفرة ، فهو يتخلق بشيء من أخلاق الله -عزوجل-

وهو التجاوز عن المقصر, التجاوز عن المُخطيء ؛ فلما علم الله أن هذا الإنسان

 كان يتجاوز عن الناس الذين يُقصرون معه ؛ تجاوز الله -عز و جل-عن تقصيره معه

{وهل جزاءُ الإحسان إلا الإحسان} بل رب العالمين تجاوز بخير ما يستحق الإنسان 

لأنه كما قال: {ذو فضلٍ عظيم}.            

يتبـــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

*أريد أن ألفت النظر إلى مسألة :

قد تخطر في بال بعض الناس فقد يتسأل البعض في الحديث"حُوسب رجلٌ ممن كان قبلكم"هل  وقع الحساب يوم الحساب يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين ؟ فكيف جاء في الحديث  هنا"حوسب رجلٌ ممن كان قبلكم"؟ فهل قامت القيامة ؟هل وُضع الميزان بالقسط؟  هل حوسب الناس وتبين أن الناسَ فريقان فريقٌ في الجنة وفريقٌ في السعير؟              

  الإجابة:طبعا لأ : ما قامت القيامة وما حوسب الناس.

فكيف قال أصدقُ الناس:"حوسب رجلٌ ممن كان قبلكم"؟              

 الجواب على هذا جوابان:-                                         

1-أن يكون قوله -عليه السلام-هنا:"حوسب" كما قال تعالى فى القرآن:{أتى أمرُ اللهِ فلا تستعجلوه} 

أي قامت الساعة فلا تستعجلوه.يقول علماء البلاغة:أن هذا معناه هو الإخبار بالفعل

 الماضي عن أمر لما يقع وسيقع قريباً تخفيفاً لوقوعه ،  هذا أسلوب في اللغة 

العربية"أتى أمر الله"يعني سيقع كما لو أنه وقع فعلا وصار في خبر ماض

 كذلك على هذا المنوال  قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"حوسب رجلٌ ممن كان قبلكم" :

يعني سيُحاسب سريعا وسريعاً سيوجد في صحيفته لا شيء من الحسنات إلا الإيمان 

إلى آخره فيقول الله -عزوجل-"هو إن تجاوزعن عبادي فأنا أحقُ أن أتجاوزعنه تجاوزوا عنه" 


 2- الجواب الآخر وهو الأقرب والأظهر أن هذا وقع فعلاً لأن الأصل في كل جملة عربية 

لاسيما إذا كانت قرآناً أو حديثاً نبوياً يجب أن تُفسر على ظاهرها فلا نقول:"حوسب"

بمعنى سيُحاسب بخلاف الآية السابقة {أتى أمرُ اللهِ فلا تستعجلوه} لابد من تأويل أتى بمعنى سيأتى قريباً

 لأن الله - عزوجل - أتبع قوله{أتى أمر الله فلا تستعجلوه} فجملة"لاتستعجلو  " معناه أن هذا الأمر

 لم يأت بعد ولكنه سيأتي قريباً فلا تستعجلوا مجيئه فإنه آتيكم قريباً ، فلو كانت جملة أتى بمعنى أتى

 فعلا فما معنى فلا تستعجلوه؟ بل يقول فذوقوه ؛ فهذه الجملة كانت قرينة بأنه سيأتي 

أما هنا في الحديث"حوسب رجلٌ ممن كان قبلكم" أي فعلا حوسب يعني عُجِلَ له حسابه والله

-عزوجل- على كل شيء قدير ولا فرق عنده أبداً بين التعجيل بالحساب أو التأني به والتأخير إلى يوم 

الحساب كله سواء عنده -عزوجل- فحاسب هذا الرجل لتظهر فائدة ونتيجة محاسبة الله لبعض عباده 

مع أنهم كانوا من الجُناة والعاصاة ؛ إنما عفا الله عنهم لخصلةٍ أو لخُلقٍ أو لغيرها مما قد يفهمه بعض 

الناس أو لا يفهمه البعض الآخر ، وهذا له أمثلة بالتعجيل يبعث الناس بعثاً خاصاً من ذلك :

 الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري ومسلم في "صحيحيهما"من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري وغيره 

عن النبي- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- أنه قال:" كان  فيمن قبلكم رجلٌ لم يعمل خيراً قط فلما حضرته الوفاة جمع أولاده حوله فقال  لهم: أي أبٍ كنتُ لكم؟ فقالوا:خير أبٍ قال فلئن قدر الله عليّ ليُعذبنى  عذابا شديداً فإذا أنا مِتُ فخذوني وحرقوني بالنار ثم ذروا نصفي في الريح  ونصفي في البحر ، فلما مات حرقوه بالنار تنفيذا لوصيته وذروا نصف رماده في  البحر الهائج والنصف الآخر في الريح الهائج ثم قال الله لذراته كوني فلاناً  فكانت فقال الله-عزوجل- له أي عبدي ما حملك على ما فعلت؟  

- من هذه الوصية الجائرة التي تدل على شكك بالبعث؟ "لأنه قال:" لئن قدَّر الله عليّ ليُعذبنى عذابا شديداً"

كأنه لاي ؤمن بأن اللهَ قادرٌ على بعثه من جديد كأنه يمثل عليه أو كأنه ينطبق عليه المثل ا

لمضروب لكافر في خاتمة سورة"يس"{وضَرَبَ لنا مثلاً ونسِي خلقه قالَ مَنْ يُحْيي العِظامَ وهي رميم قل يُحييها الذي أنشأها أولَ مرة}

كأن هذا الإنسان الذي أوصى بهذه الوصية الجائرة فقال لأولاده:"لئن قدر الله عليّ ليُعذبني 

عذاباً شديداً إذن لكي لا يقدرالله عليه أوصى بهذه الوصية الجائرة.فالله -عزوجل-

الذي قال إنه على كل شىءٍ قدير قال لذرات هذا الإنسان التي بعضها في الريح متفرقة 

وبعضها في الماء قال لها: كوني فكانت انتصبت أمام الله -عزوجل- بشراً سوياً 

فقال الله-عزوجل له:"أي عبدي ماحملك على مافعلت؟ قال:ربي خشيتك"

أنا خائف منك وهذا ليس لأني غير مؤمن بأنك على كل شيء قدير ولكن من خوفي منك

 ما وسعنى إلا أن أوصيت بهذه الوصية الجائرة.والله -عزوجل- العليم الذي لا تخفى عليه خافية

 في الأرض ولا في السماء يعلم أن هذا الإنسان يتكلم عن إخلاص حين يقول:

إني أوصيت بهذه الوصية الجائرة من خوفي منك أي إنك ربي إذا عذبتني بعَدْلِك وأنا مُستحقٌ 

لذلك ؛  فخلاصاً من هذا العذاب الذي إذا صببته عليّ أوصيتُ بهذه الوصية الجائرة للخلاص 

من العذاب لاشكا في قدرتك على بعثي وإحيائي مرة ثانية .

فلما علمَ الله -عزوجل- منه صدقه في قوله قال الله -عزوجل-:"اذهب فقد غفرتُ لك"

الشاهد من هذا الحديث أنه كحديثنا هذا كل من الرجلين بعثه الله -عزوجل-

وحاسبه قبل يوم الحساب ، وهذا كما قلنا لا فرق عند الله بين التعجيل بالحساب أو الإبطاء إلى اليوم

 الموعود ولكلٍ حكمته لأن الله -عزوجل- حكيمٌ وفعالٌ لما يُريد.


الشاهد من الحديث السابق:-     

 إن فيه حضاً للمسلم إذا تعامل مع إخوانه أن يتعامل معهم على أساس التسامح 

وعلى أساس التجاوز عن خطأ أصحابه وألا يتشبث بمحاسبتهم وبالدقة عليهم 

لأن الله-عزوجل-سيُحاسب المُتجاوز عن أخطاء إخوانه وعن تقصيرهم معه بمثل تجاوزه عنهم 

هذا هو المقصود بهذا الحديث وهو فيه حضٌ على التخلق بخُلق المسلم الحسن

 ولذلك كان من حُسن التبويب والترتيب أن المُصنف -رحمه الله -أتبع الحديث السابق

 بحديثٍ لاحقٍ فيه التنصيص على حُسن الخُلق وأنه من الأسباب القوية التي تُدخل صاحبه الجنة.



 يتبــع .*

----------


## أم هانئ

* قال المصنف بإسناده عن أبي هريرة :( سُئِلَ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- ما أكثر ما يُدخل الجنة ؟ قال: " تقوى الله وحُسن الخُلق" قال السائل: وما أكثر ما يُدخل النار؟ قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:" الأجوفان الفم والفرج") 

 هذا الحديث جاء بعد ذاك الحديث لأن هناك رابطة قوية بينهما : الحديث السابق بيَّن 

فيه الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- بوضوح أنَّ تخلق المسلم الغني الموسر بالخُلق

 الحسن والذي منه التجاوز عن زبائنه المقصرين معه ؛ أن الله يتجاوز عنه 

وجاء هذا الحديث ليؤكد ما جاء في الحديث السابق حينما سُئل - عليه الصلاة والسلام -

عن أكثرما يُدخل الجنة ؟ قال : "تقوى الله وحُسن الخُلق" ففي هذا الحديث التصريح 

بذلك المضمون الذي أشرتُ إليه في التعليق على الحديث السابق.   

ففي الحديث السابق"كان رجلٌ" فقلنا : أنه لابد من تقدير أن هذا الرجل كان مسلما 

أي مُتقِياً لله -عزوجل- بعيداً عن الإشراك به.

 وهذا الحديث صرح بما قلنا آنفاً في الحديث السابق حيث قال في الإجابة عن أكثر

ما يُدخلُ الجنة ذكر شيئين:-

الشيء الأول وهو الأهم قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: "تقوى الله" وهي بمعنيين 

أحدهما أخص من الاخر  أحدهما أخص من الآخر أقل معناً والآخر أكثر وأشمل معناً :

 1- تقوى الله وهي بالمعنى الأقل بعد الإيمان به - تبارك وتعالى - كما جاء في الكتاب 

والسُنة :العمل بكل ما أمِر به والانتهاء عن كل ما عنه نُهي وزُجِر ، هذا هو التقوى بأقل معنى.  



2- أحيانا تأتي بمعنى واسع جداً بحيث أن التقوى تشمل التحقيق والتطبيق لكل ما

جاء في الشرع سواء كان من الفرائض أو المستحبات فهو يأتي هذه الأشياء 

أو كان من المحرمات أو المكروهات فهو يبتعد عن هذه الأشياء هذا المعنى الأعم.             


     1-النوع الأول من التقوى فرض على كل مكلف لأن معناها الإتيان بما أمرالله والابتعاد عما حَرَمَ الله.
كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح أن رجلاً جاء إلى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وقال له: يارسول الله أرأيتَ إن أنا صليت الصلوات الخمس وصُمتُ رمضان وحللتُ الحلال وحَرَمتُ الحرام أأدخل الجنة ؟ قال:"نعم إن أنتَ صليتَ الصلوات الخمس وصُمتَ رمضان وحللتَ الحلال وحَرَّمتَ الحرام دخلتَ الجنة"

أي كل مَنْ اقتصر على القيام بما فرض الله والابتعاد عما حَرَّمَ الله فحلل ماحلل الله 

وحرمَ ما حرم الله فهو في الجنة على حد  تعبير ذاك الأعرابي الذي جاء إلى الرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فقال وسأله عما فرض الله فقال : "خمس صلواتٍ في اليوم والليلة قال:هل عليَّ غيرهن؟قال:لا إلا أن تطوع ، فسأله عن الصيام؟ قال:فصم شهر رمضان. قال:هل عليّ غيره؟ قال:لا إلا أن تطوع"...

وهكذا يسأله عما فرض الله فيُبيِّن له ثم يتبعه بسؤال :هل عليّ غير ذلك؟ يقول: 

"لا إلا أن تطوع"يعني  يترك مت  لم يُفرض عليك لما سأله عن ذلك ، فقال:والله 

يا رسول الله لا أزيد على ذلك ولاأنقص ، قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"أفلح الرجلُ إن صَدَق"

أي دخل الجنة إن صدق هذا الذي تعهَدَ للرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أن يأتي 

بالفرائض لا يزيد عليها لا ينقص ولا يتطوع في الوقت نفسه لا ينقص منها شيئاً 

لأنه إن نقص منها ؛ عصى ربه.

قال له -عليه الصلاة والسلام-أو قال لمن حوله في حقه:"أفلح الرجل إن صدق"

دخل الجنة إن صدق.

هذه هي التقوى في أضيق معانيها والتي لا تقوى بعدها وهي التي تُدخل صاحبها الجنة. 


 2- لكن هناك تقوى أعم من ذلك بحيث تشمل من النواحي الإيجابية أن يأتي بما شَرَّعَ 

اللهُ من المستحبات والنوافل وتشمل الابتعاد عما كره الله من الأمور المكروهات 

ولو أنها لم تكن من المحرمات ، هذه تقوى أوسع وأشمل من هذا.      

بأي التقوتين نُفسر جواب الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ؟ 

الظاهر أن المقصود بهذه التقوى هو من النوع الأول لأنه  إن فسرناه بالنوع الثاني 

الذي يشمل كل الخير حتى ولو كان مستحبا ؛ دخل ذلك في حُسن الخُلق بطبيعة الحال.

فلما قال: "تقوى الله وحُسن الخُلق"أراد تقوى الله بمعناها الأضيق أي الإتيان

 بما فرض الله والابتعاد عما حرم الله ، هذا أكثر مايُدخل الجنة + حُسن الخلق . 



                   يتبـع .

----------


## أم هانئ

- حُسن الخُلق هذا المعنى الواسع  وليس المقصود بحسن الخلق فقط معاملة 

الإنسان بما يجب.يعني إنسان مثلا ترك عندك أمانة فأديت هذه الأمانة لاشك أن هذا 

من حُسن الخُلق لكن هذا حُسن الخُلق فرض إذا قصر فيه الإنسان حوسِب يوم الحساب

 وعُذِب على ذلك لأنه خالف أمر الله -عزوجل-  {أدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها}

وخالف أمراً نبوياً لكن المقصود بحُسن الخُلق هنا ماهو أكثر من حُسن الخلق الواجب

 على الإنسان أن يُعامل الناس بلطفٍ / أن يُعامل الناس بالتجاوز و يعفو عمن ظلمه 

إلى آخر ماهنالك من خِصال الأخلاق الحسنة التي لايمكن لإنسان أن يأتي بها كلها 

لأن ذلك مما خَصَ الله به بشراً من البشر جميعا ألا وهو الرسول -صلى الله عليه

 وآله وسلم -الذي وصفه -عزوجل- في القرآن بقوله: {وإنكَ لعلى خُلُقٍ عظيم}

ولكن على الإنسان أن يتطبع وأن يتخلق بالأخلاق الحسنة ما استطاع إلى ذلك سبيلا.

كأن يحس في نفسه مثلا بأنه طُبع على شُحٍ أو بخلٍ فيتكلف أن يتكرم وأن يتسامى

 في وجود كلٍ بحسبه وإذا كان مطبوعاً على شيء من الشدة والغلظة فيُحاول 

أن يلين ويتواضع مع الناس وهكذا من أجل ذلك جاء فى الحديث الصحيح 

قوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام- : "إنَّ الرجلَ ليُدرك بحُسن خلقه درجة قائم الليل وصائم النهار"

والسبب في هذا أن الذي يُحَسِّن خُلقه يُحسنه وهو يُجاهد نفسه لذلك قال

-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: "إنما العلم بالتعلم والحلم بالتحلم"

وتأكيداً لهذا المعنى الذي نُدندن حوله وهو أن المسلم يجب أن يُمرن نفسه 

وأن يُدربها على حُسن الخُلق تأكيداً لهذا المعنى بطريقة السؤال والجواب 

لأصحابه يوماً:"أتدرون مَنْ الصرعة ؟ "قالوا:الصرعة هو الذي يُصارع الناس فيصرعهم أي يغلبهم.قال:"لا ليس الشديد بالصرعة وإنما الشديد مَنْ يملك نفسه عند الغضب".        

 فالذي يُحاول أن يمسك نفسه عند الغضب يتكلف ذلك ولو بمشقة وهذا الذي معناه 

أنه يُحسِّن وهذا الذي يطبق أمره -عليه الصلاة والسلام- لما قال لمعاذ:

"اتق الله حيثُما كُنت وخالق الناس بخُلقٍ حسن".

ومن حديث الصرعة هذا أخذ ابن الوردي قوله في قصيدته المشهورة :                     

 ليس مَنْ يقطع طُرقاً بطلاً ** إنما مَنْ يتقي اللهَ البطلُ  

من هذا الأسلوب كان تنبيه الناس على ضرورة تحسين الخُلق وتمرين النفس

 على الصبر ، قال-صلى الله عليه وسلم- يوما للنساء خاصة:

"أترون مَنْ الرَّقوب؟ قلن:الرقوب فينا هي التي لا تلد.

فأجابهم أن الرقوب هي التي تلد و يموت ولدها ؛ وذلك أنها إذا ولدت

 ومات ولدها وصبرت على موته كان لها أجراً كبيراً عند الله -عزوجل-

بعكس العقيم التي تعيش ولا ولد لها فهي لا تجد الغضاضة ولا تجد الحساسية 

الخاصة في نفسها كما لو رُزقت ولداً وربته تربية ثم الله - عزوجل - قبضه إليه 

فهنا يظهر أهمية الصبر والرضا بقضاء الله وقدره.

الخلاصة:- 

إن هذا الحديث يُبين لنا أن أكثر الأسباب التي تُدخل صاحبها الجنة هي:

1-التقوى الواجبة .

 2- ثم حُسن الخُلق بأوسع معناه. 

وقال السائل:"وما أكثرما يُدخل النار؟"
قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: "الأجوفان الفم والفرج"

 وهذا من بيان الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وفصاحته.                                         

 وهذا معناه واضح لأن الفم باعتباره أجوف ويتكلم الإنسان عادة كثيرا جداً

وكلام الإنسان كله يُحاسب عليه إلا ما كان أمراً بمعروفٍ أونهياً عن منكرٍ

لذلك جاء في الحديث الصحيح "مَنْ يضمَن لي مابين لحْييه وما بين فخذيه ضَمنتُ له الجنة".

 ففي هذا الحديث حضٌ على أمرين اثنين:           

 1-أحدهما مما نجى الله -عزوجل- به من مخالفته كثيراً من المسلمين والمسلمات وهو المحافظة على الفرج.              

2-الأمر الآخر وهو الفم ، فأكثر م ايُبتلى به المسلمون هو هذا الأجوف"الفم"

لأننا لا نعبأ بكثير مما نقول ولانهتم ولا نُفكرمع أن الإنسان منا قد يتكلم بكلمة

شأنها كما قال -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- في الحديث الصحيح:

"إنَّ الرجلَ ليتكلم بالكلمة لايلقى لها بالاً يهوي بها في النار سبعين خريفاً"

يعني لا يهتم بها يظن أنها كلمة لا خطورة لها عند الله -تبارك وتعالى- 

لكن الواقع أنها تهوي به في النار سبعين سنة في النار في جهنم على أم رأسه 

بسبب أنه تكلم بتلك الكلمة لا يلقي لها بالاً لايهتم بها إطلاقاً.

ولذلك كان الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- جالساً يوماً وبجواره السيدة 

عائشة  ولما مرت امرأة قصيرة القامة فما كان من السيدة عائشة إلا 

أن أشارت مثل ما يفعل الناس اليوم شوفوا ما أقصرها.

هي ما تكلمت وإنما أشارت فقال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:

"لقد قُلتِ كلمة لو مُزجت بماء البحر لمزجته"أي لأفسدته 

يعنى أنت تُعايرين هذه المرأة لقصرها وهذا خلق من خلق الله - تبارك وتعالى - 

فهل أنت تعيبين الخالق أم المخلوق؟!! 

إن عِبتِ المخلوق فما في مخلوق يُريد لنفسه العجز كالقصر مثلا 

فإن البعض يُؤاخذ القدَر لأنهم لا يتصورون أن الله -عزوجل- هو الذي قدَّرَ هذا القدر.

عابوا أوسبوا أو شتموا أو آخذوا القدر فإنهم يُؤاخذون رب القدر؛ لذلك هذا 

نوع من الكفرإما أن يكون كُفراً لفظياً وهذا إثمٌ وفسقٌ وإما أن يكون كفراً 

اعتقادياً وهو ردة عن الدين والعياذُ بالله. ؛ لذلك وعظ الرسول - صلى الله 

عليه وآله وسلم -أمته في هذا الحديث لما أجاب بأن أكثر ما يُدخل النار

 إنما هما الأجوفان : "الفرج والفم" بأنه يجب على المسلم أن يُحافظ 

على لسانه و يتذكر دائما وأبداً قول نبيه -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:         

"مَنْ كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخرفليقل خيراً أو ليصمت" 

لأنه إن لم يتكلم خيراً فكلامه إما أن يكون عليه و يُحاسب عليه يوم القيامة,

وإما لا يستفيد منه شيئاً على الأقل إذا كان كلاماً مُباحاً.

أو ليصمت يعني يسكت لذلك من الحِكَم: "إن كان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت من ذهب".          





 يتبــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

*روى المصنف بإسناده الصحيح عن نواس بن سمعان الأنصاري أنه سأل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - عن البرِّ والإثم؟ قال:"البِرُّ حُسنُ الخُلق والإثم ماحكَّ في نفسك و كرهتَ أن يطلِعَ عليه الناس".   [/color]                                    

 في هذا الحديث يُفسر الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- البر والإثم جوابا 

لمن سأله عن كلٍ منهما ، يُفسرهما تفسيراً خلاف المتبادر والمعروف عند الناس.                          

 البر: لغة:هو عمل الخير بكل أنواعه وأشكاله.                

الإثم:نقيض ذلك تماماً.هو كل مانهى الله - عزوجل - عنه فيستحق مرتكبه الإثم والعذاب يوم القيامة.       

هذا هو تعريفهما لكننا نجد الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- في جوابه عن 

سؤال السائل عن البر والتقوى يأتي لكلٍ منهما بتفسير غير التفسير المعهود.                       

 فيفسر البر:بأنه حُسن الخُلق علماً بأن حُسن الخُلق هو جزءٌ من البر وليس هو كل البر.

فالبر الذي هو عمل الخير يشمل كل ما شرعه الله -عزوجل- مما يدخل في عموم

 الواجبات وما يدخل في عموم المستحبات,كله بر هذا هو معناه الواسع في اللغة والشرع.

لكننا وجدنا رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قد فسر لنا البر:بأنه حُسن الخُلق 

وهذا أسلوب في اللغة العربية معروف أن يُفسر الكل بجزءٍ منه.                

 كل خِصال الخير وكل خصال الطاعة والعبادة

وإذا بالرسول هنا يُفسر البر بحُسن الخُلق: فحُسن الخُلق جزءٌ من خصال الخير 

التي يجمعها لفظة"البر" هذا أسلوب في تفسير اللفظ العام بلفظٍ أخص منه.

الغرض منه إلفات النظر إلى أهمية هذا الجزء بالنسبة لذاك الكل.

من الأمثلة المعروفة من لفظ الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وغيره الحديث 

المشهور الذي يقول فيه الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: "الحج عرفة".

هل الحج عرفة فعلا بمعنى لو أن رجلا وقف على عرفات ولم يصنع شيئا من الطواف والسعي ولا البيات في مِنى ولا في المزدلفة هل يكون قد أدى الحج؟      

الجواب: لأ لأن الحج له أركان وله شروط وواجبات.         

إذن مامعنى قوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"الحج عرفة" ؟   

 هنا يظهر تفسير البر بحُسن الخُلق من فهمنا لقول الرسول-صلى الله عليه

 وآله وسلم-:"الحج عرفة" ، الحج منه الوقوف بعرفة ، الحج هو الطواف 

وهوالسعي بين الصفا والمروة وهو بياتٌ في المزدلفة ووقوفٌ في عرفة.

لما قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"الحج عرفة" يعني أن هذا أمرٌ هام جداً كما 

لو أنه الحج كله فهذه مبالغة في إلفات نظر السامع إلى أهمية الوقوف في عرفة 

مع أن الوقوف بعرفة ركن من أركان الحج و ليس كل الحج لكن التعبير العربي 

جاء هكذا"الحج عرفة" ؛ لبيان أهمية الوقوف بعرفة لا لحصر أركان الحج 

في الوقوف بعرفة فقط. 

كذلك حينما يقول الرجل العربي:" لا فتى إلا علىّ ولا شيخ إلا.." أصحيح لم يكن هناك فتيان إلا عليّ فى الصحابة ؟ 

الصحابة كلهم الشباب الأبطال الشجعان  كخالد وأسامة . 

فحينما يقول القائل لافتى إلا عليّ فهو لا يعني أنه حقيقة لا يوجد فتيان في الصحابة 

إلا عليا - رضي الله عنه -لكنه يعني أنه هو الفتى الأهم الأشجع وإلا فهناك فتيان

 كثيرون آخرون. فإذا عرفنا ذلك من لغة العرب القديمة ؛ سَهُلَ علينا أن نفهم 

هنا كيف فسر الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-البر بحُسن الخُلق مع أن البرَّ 

معروفٌ بالنص القرآني: {ولكنَّ البرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ باللهِ واليوم الآخر وآتى المالَ على حُبه}. 

أي أن هذا من أهم ما جاء به الإسلام وهو حُسن الخُلق وكأن حُسن الخُلق هو البر كله 

لكن البر هو أوسع معنىً من حُسن الخُلق كما أن الحج هو أوسع أعمالاً وأركاناً 

من الوقوف بعرفات لكن الوقوف بعرفات من أهم تلك الأعمال.

فحُسن الخُلق من أهم الخصال ومعاني البر المعروفة في الإسلام فلا يشكلن 

على أحد كيف جاء الجواب عن تعريف البر أنه حُسن الخُلق ؟                                

 الجواب:-فسر الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- البر بحُسن الخُلق لبيان أهمية حُسن 

الخُلق من بين خِصال البر كلها ولا يبعد أن يكون الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

حين أجاب عن هذا السؤال أنه قد لاحظ  في السائل شيئاً من سوء الخلق ومن 

وعورة الطبع فهو يعطي لكل إنسان ما يُناسبه من الوصف ومن العبادة فهو لم يره

- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - مُعرضاً عن طاعة الله وعن طاعة رسوله لكن ربما 

وجد فيه شيئاً من سوء الخُلق ومن قسوة الطبع فأراد -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

أن يُبيِّن له أهمية حُسن الخُلق في الإسلام حتى لا يكاد يكون حُسن الخُلق هو البر كله.

ولذلك لما سأله عن  الإثم أجابه أيضاً بجواب على نفس الأسلوب السابق 

فقال:- "ماحك فى النفس":وفي رواية أخرى"ماحاك في النفس" 

يعني النفس تصير تأخذ و تعطي مع صاحبها جائز أم غير جائز, مكروه أم حرام ؟

ومع ذلك وكل التساؤلات في نفس المسلم فيجد في نفسه حرجاً وغضاضة في 

أن يأتي بذلك الشيء الذي حاك في نفسه هذا هو الإثم.                 

- وكرهتَ أن يطلع عليه الناس 

 - فهل هذا هو الإثم فقط ؟      

- لا لأن الله تعالى قال في وصف عباد الرحمن: {والذين لايدعون مع الله إلها آخرولا يقتلون النفس التي حَرَّمَ اللهُ إلا بالحق ولايزنون ومَنْ يفعل ذلك يلقَ آثاماً يُضاعف له العذاب يوم القيامة و يخلد فيه مُهاناً}.  

 هوإتيان كل المعاصي التي حرمها الله -عزوجل- والتي يستحق صاحبها العذاب 

كل بحسبه فما بال الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-ها هنا فسرالإثم بماحك في النفس ؟ 

 لإلفات النظر لأهمية هذا النوع مما يحك النفس ذلك لأن الإثم العام هو معروف

 لدى جميع الناس لا تسرق لا تزن لا تغش ما في إنسان حتى أجهل الناس 

بالإسلام وأفسقهم وأعصاهم إلا ويعرف أن هذه الأمور كلها إثم وأن فاعلها 

يستحق دخول النار بسببها لكن السائل كان بحاجة إلى أن يُعَرَّف بنوع آخر من الإثم 

مما لا يخطر في بال كثير من المسلمين الطيبين فضلا عن غيرهم فقال الرسول

- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:  "الإثم ماحك في الصدر وكرهتَ أن يطلعَ عليه الناسُ". 

 هذا الحديث في تفسير الإثم هو في الواقع يلتقي مع أنواع أخرى من أحاديث 

الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- مثل حديث النُعمان بن بشير قال:سَمِعتُ رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول:"إنَّ الحلالَ بيِّنٌ والحرامَ بيِّنُ وبينهما أمورٌ مشتبهاتٌ لا يعلمهن كثيرٌ من الناس فمَنْ اتقى الشبهاتِ فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه". 

هذه الأمور المشتبهات هي التي تحيك في النفس لا يدري الإنسان هذا من الحلال 

أم من الحرام ،  فالمسلم الكامل  في دينه وفي خُلقه هو الذي  يترك  ماحك في نفسه 

مما يشك في كونه مباحاً أوجائزاً .     

هذا الحديث يُشبه كذلك الحديث الآخر الذي يرويه الحسن بن على بن أبي طالب 

-رضي الله عنهما-قال: قال رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك".

أي دع الشيء الذي تشك فيه إلى الشيء الذي لاتشُك فيه.   

وهذا الحديث الذي يُفسر الإثم هاهنا في الواقع يحل أموراً كثيرة يتسأل الناس 

عنها خاصة في العصر الحاضر مثل اللحوم المعلبة الزبدة الجبنة المصنوعة 

في بلاد الغرب وبلاد الكفر والضلال الذين لا يُحرِّمون ما يُحرم الله ورسوله 

ولا يُدينون دين الحق ، يكثر التساؤل بين الرجال والنساء هل يجوز أكل هذه اللحوم

 التي تاتي مجمدة قطعة واحدة دابة ذبيحة هل يجوز أكلها أم لا يجوز ؟ 

كذلك الجبنة والزبدة فيها شحوم حيوانية كثيرة وهي ذبيحة فيها شحوم مثلها من لحم الخنزيرأم ما فيها؟ 

يكثر السؤال في مثل هذه القضايا وأمور ليس من السهل بالنسبة لكل مكلف أن يعرف

 حقائق التركيب الكيميائي لهذه الأمور.

باستطاعة الإنسان أن يعرف أن هذه الذبائح قُتلت أم ذبِحَت ذبحا شرعياً ؟ 

بعض الناس يتمكنون من معرفة ذلك ولكن ليس كل الناس يتمكنون من معرفة ذلك.

 فهل يجوز أكل اللحوم المعلبة؟    

الجواب التفصيلى من الناحية الفقهية وجه من ثلاثة وجوه ولكن هذا التفصيل

 ليس من السهل أن يعرفه كل مكلف:-  

هذه اللحوم المعلبة أو هذه الحيوانات المجمدة إن كانت ذُبِحت ذبحا شرعياً ولم تُقتل

 قتلا إما بالمقتلة أو طعنا في الرأس أو في مكان آخر و كانت ذُبحت بأيدي أهل الكتاب؛ 

فأكلها حلال لأن الله -عزوجل- قال:{وطعام الذين أوتوا الكتاب حِلٌ لكم وطعامكم حلٌ لهم}.

 طعام الذين أوتوا الكتاب أي ذبائحهم أي ما ذبحوه ذبحاً شرعياً فهذه اللحوم التي عُلبت

 إذا كانت ذبحت ذبحاً شرعياً ؛ فأكلها حلال وإن كانت قُتلت قتلاً فأكلها حرام 

وإن كنا لا ندري - وهذا واقع جماهير المكلفين  - فيأتي هذا الحديث :

"الإثم ماحكَّ في النفس وكرهت أن يطلع عليه الناس"

 أو بالأحرى حديث"دع مايريبك إلى ما لا يريبك".

فهو كالمعلبات مادام لم تعرف حقيقة أمرها لا تأكل منها وخذ مثلا السردين 

هذا سمك لحماً طرياً وهو حلال لاإشكال فيه كذلك الزبدة إذا ماعرفنا فيها شحوم 

حيوانات قتيلة وفيها شحوم لحم خنزير ، فالأمر يدورعلى الثلاثة وجوه السابقة:-

1-عرفنا أنها من حليب البقر ليس فيها شيء أخر أكلها حلال.

 2-عرفنا أن فيها شيئا من الشحوم الحيوانية المحرمة فأكلها حرام.         

 3- لا عرفنا لا من هذا ولا من هذا  فدع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك أي دع 

ما تشُك فيه إلى ما لا تشُك فيه.                 

فهذا الحديث هو من هذا الباب : "الإثم ماحك في النفس". 

الإنسان يجد حِواراً مع نفسه فيها أم لا  ؛ إذن دع مايريبك إلى مالايريبك 

وهنا يجب التذكير بأمر هام حتى لا يُساء فهم هذا الحديث ، فهذا الحديث يحمل

 على كل المسائل التي ليس فيها نصٌ صريحٌ في تحريمه أو في إباحته شرعاً 

وهذا الحديث يشمل على الشيء الذي ما هو معروف عندنا و إن لم تُفسر 

الحديث بهذا التفسير انفتح أمام الناس باب الوسوسة وهذا مما ابتلي به كثير من الناس

 هذه لعل بها كذا ولعل فيها كذا !!

لازم يكون فيه سبب مبرر لهذا التورع وليست  مجرد الوسوسة 

الوسوسة ليست من الرحمن إنما هي من الشيطان .

 وإذا نقلنا هذا البحث إلى المسائل الفقية والتي اختلف فيها العلماء والفقهاء منذ القِدَم 

فهنا أيضا يَرد مايُشبه البحث السابق:  إذا عرفنا نصا في الكتاب والسُنة في تحريم 

شيء فلا يجوز التردد فيه مادام أن هناك نصا بتحريمه وإذا عرفنا نصا في الكتاب 

أو في السُنة في إباحة شيء أخر فلا يجوز للمسلم أن يتحرج لفعله 

أما إذا أشكل علينا الأمر بسبب كثرة خلاف الفقهاء وما وضح لنا الدليل المحرم

 أو الدليل المبيح حينذاك يأتي هذا الحديث : "دع ماحك في النفس وكرهت أن يطلع عليه الناس". 

الكلام في تلك القضية :

1-ماحك في النفس ابتعد عنه.                                    

 2-ماتبين لك الصواب سواء كان حراما فاجتنبه أو كان حلالاً فأتِه إن شئت.




                                                                                   انتهى الشريط التاسع عشر .

 يتبـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط العشرون 


 بــــاب : البخــــل     


 *يروي المصنف بإسناده الصحيح عن جابر قال: ( قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-"مَنْ سيدكم يا بني سِلمة ؟" قلنا:جُدُّ بن قيس,على أنَّا نبخله قال:وأيُّ داءٍ أدوى من البخل؟ بل سيدكم عمرو بن الجموح وكان عمرو على أصنامهم في الجاهلية وكان يولم عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- إذا تزوج.)                  


 سأل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه واله وسلم -: مَنْ سيدكم يابني سلمة ؟ 

من رئيسكم من الذي يقودكم؟

- قالوا :هذا هو رئيسنا جُدُّ بن قيس ، وهو اسم عربي.

وهم جماعة عرب ومسلمون ويَصدِقون فيما يتكلمون فبعد ما ذكروا أن رئيسهم فلان 

أتبعوا ذلك بقولهم:أنَّا نبخله ، يعني  : نجده بخيلاً مع أنه رئيسنا والمفروض في الرئيس

 أن يكون كريماً وسخياً لكن هذا على خلاف ذلك.                                            

فرد عليهم الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- بقوله: "وأي داءٍ أدوى من البخل؟ بل سيدكم عمر وبن الجموح"  

أدوى أصلها:أدْوَءُ.

في هذا الحديث فوائد من أهمها: أنَّ ذِكر بني سلمَة للرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- 

في غيبة جُدُّ بن قيس رئيسهم أنه بخيل هنا فائدة فقهية وهي أنه يجوز استغابة الرجل 

إذا ترتب من وراء ذلك مصلحة شرعية.

فقول أهل بني سلمة للرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- لما سألهم عن رئيسهم 

وعن سيدهم :  ( فلان سيدنا على أنَّا نبخله ) فتبخيلهم إياه ووصفهم إياه بالبخل هذه غيبة 

لأن الغيبة كما قال -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- في الحديث الصحيح : "ذِكرك أخاك بما يكره" 

فإذا ذكر بما فيه من خُلق سيء فهو غيبة. 

فقال السائل وهو يتوهم أن ذِكر الإنسان بما فيه لاحرج فيه ، فلما ذكر الرسول

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أنه فيه كل الحرج قال: فإذا لم يكن ما ذكرته فيه؟

قال:فقد بهته بُهتاناً ، هذا إثم أكبر وأكبر.

إذن إذا كانت الغيبة ذِكرك أخاك بما يكره فكيف وصف أهل بني سِلمة رئيسهم بحضرة 

الرسول- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - بأنه بخيل وأقرهم الرسول على ذلك ولم يقل لهم :

لماذا تغتابونه كما يفعل بعض المتورعين بل بعض المتنطعين؟!!

حينما تأتي مناسبة لوصف شخص ما بخلق سيء فيه تحذير للناس يقول المتورع 

أو المتنطع يا أخي ما بدنا نغتاب الناس. 

يجب أن نعرف تفصيل القول في الغيبة وهذا الحديث يُعطينا مثالا من أمثلة هذا التفصيل :                 

  الأصل أن الغيبة مُحرمة والضابط أن المُستغيب ليس له مصلحة دينية حينما 

يستغيب المُستغاب وإنما هو من باب التسلية أو كثرة الكلام أو ما شابه ذلك 

هذا كله غيبة مُحرمة  ، أما إذا كانت الاستغابة لا يُقصد بها الترويح عن النفس 

والتسلية وإنماالمقصود بها مصلحة إسلامية هذه تكون غيبة جائزة 

وهي طبعاً تتنوع بصور شتى وقد جمعها بعض العلماء في بيتين من الشِعر قالوا:     

القدحُ ليس بغيبةٍ في ستٍ         مُتظلم ومعرفٍ ومُحذرٍ       

 ومُجاهرٍ فِسْقاً ومُسْتفتٍ ومَنْ    طلبَ الإعانةَ في إزالةِ مُنكرٍ

 ستة أشياءٍ تدخل في كل خصلة من هذه الخصال فروعٌ كثيرة جداً لكن أشهرها 

ويجمعها هذه الست خصال مما أبيحت واستُثنيت من الغيبة المحرمة.     

 فقال العالم الشاعر  : القدح ليس بغيبة في ستةٍ                       

1-متظلم: 

يعني مظلوم فالمظلوم له الحق في أن يقول:فلان ظلمني لأنه تعاطى كل الوسائل

 الممكنة ليصل إلى حقه من ذلك الظالم فلم يفلح ولم ينجح ولم يبق إلا أن يُشهره

 بين الناس لعله يحسن قليلا ويُقدم الحق لهذا المظلوم.

ولذلك صَرَحَ الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- بهذا الحُكم وهذا الجواز

 فقال:"لَي الواجد يُحِل عرضه وعقوبته". 

اللي: هو المماطلة. الواجد: الغني.

أي مماطلة الغني الذي يجد ما يفي ماعليه من حقٍ يعتبره الشارع الحكيم ظلما 

فقال - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -:"لي الواجد يُحل عرضه وعقوبته". 

 يُحل عرضه:أي يُحل النيل منه والطعن فيه لكن لايُقال مثلا فلان كذاب إذا 

كان يعرفه صادقاً ، فيتكلم يناله يطعن في عرضه في خصوص ما يعتدى به على 

هذا المظلوم فقط 

وعقوبته: مَنْ الذي يُعاقبه ؟

 الحاكم المسلم يحق له أن يستدعي الظالم الذي يمتنع عن أداء الحق الذى عليه 

لهذا المظلوم فيُعاقبه على حسب ما يرى فيه تأديبه حتى لا يعود مرة أخرى على

 الاعتداء على حقوق الناس.

 فهذا الحديث الصريح في إباحة استغابة الظالم : "لي الواجد يُحِل عرضه وعقوبته".

فأول خصلة و التي تُستثنى من الغيبة المحرمة هي المظلوم :

متظلم يشكو مظلمته للناس يقول فلان ظلمني.

هذا الحُكم ليس فقط في الحديث بل وفي القرآن الكريم حيث قال الله

 -تبارك وتعالى - {إنَّ اللهَ لايُحِبُ الجهرَ بالسوءِ إلا مَنْ ظُلِم}.

مَنْ ظُلِم يجوز له أن يجهر بالكلام السيء بالنسبة لمن ظلمه.


 2- ومُعَرِفٍ :-

هذا مثال لما بين أيدينا الآن والأمثلة كثيرة : الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

سأل بعض الصحابة من بني سلمة:مَن سيدكم ؟ 

قالوا جُدُّ بن قيس هو يسألهم ليتعرف فهم أجابوه وعرفوه تعريفا وقالوا:"على أنَّا نبخله".

وأوضح من هذا المثال لما جاءت امرأة وقد خطبها رجلان إلى النبي 

- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - وقالت:أبو جهم ومعاوية خطباني؟ 

قال:"أما أبو جهم فرجل ضراب لا يضع العصا عن عاتقه وأما معاوية فرجل صُعلوك"

كأنها تقول أبو جهم ومعاوية خطباني وأنا محتارة هل أوافق على هذا أم على هذا؟

 أو كأنها تقول انصحني يا رسول الله؟ ما قال لها خذي هذا ولا تأخذي هذا ؛ 

لأن هذه المسالة حساسة والنساء أذواقهم ومقاصدهم وغايتهم مختلفة ؛ فما على 

الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- غير أن يصف كلا الخاطبين للمرأة المخطوبة

 من كل منهما : فنجد الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قد ذكر عيب كل منهما

 حتى تكون على بصيرة.                                             

وقد ذكر العلماء في تفسير كلام الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- على 

أبي جهم وقوله فيه : (إنه رجل ضراب لا يضع العصا عن عاتقه ) 

بأن معناها أحد شيئين:  

ا)إما أنه كناية عن  أنه معروفٌ بظلمه للنساء وضربه لهن لأنه لايضع العصا 

من على عاتقه كناية أنه مُستعدٌ لضرب المرأة لأقل خطأ أو تكاسل أو تهاون 

أو ما شابه ذلك.                    

 ب) أو أنه لايضع العصا عن عاتقه  أي : إنه كثير الأسفار لأن شأن العرب 

أنهم يضعوا العصا كالمِزولة على عاتقه ويمشى في البراري.

 لكن المعنى الأول هو الأصح الذي تبين للعلماء.     

أما بالنسبة لمعاوية "رجلٌ صُعلوك" أي رجلٌ فقيرٌ. 

ونحن إذا تأملنا هذين الوصفين لوجدنا أن كلا من الرجلين لا يرضى ان يُذكر

 من الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- خاصة بما فيه. 

فأبو جهم ما يُريد أن ينفضح أمام النساء لاسيما خطيبته بأنه رجلٌ ضرابٌ للنساء 

ومعاوية كذلك مايُناسبه أن يٌقال ويُعرف أنه رجلٌ صُعلوكٌ فقير لاجاه له 

ولا قيمة في المجتمع هذه غيبة وهذه غيبة لكن لمصلحة النصح.

كما قال -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- لبيان حق المسلم على المسلم:

"وإذا استنصحك فأنصِحه".لو سأل واحد جاره أو صديقه :

مارأيك في فلان ؟ هو يُريد أن يُشاركني و يعرف المسئول عنه أنه خائن 

أو غشاش أو كذا ؛ لازم يذكر ما فيه لأن الدين النصيحة ، لا يقول هذه غيبة 

لاهذا ليس من الغيبة المحرمة 

  يافلان ما رأيك في فلان؟ 

خير إن شاء الله ؟ 

يخطب من عندنا  ، لابد أن تُبين عيوبه ؛ هذا الوصف والتعريف ولو تضمن غيبة فليس حراماً.     


  3 -المُحذِر:

أنا أرى فلاناً يُعايِش فلاناً  ،  أقول  له  : لا تمش مع فلان هذا أخلاقه كذا وكذا

 استغِبته لأن هذا المفروض فيه التحذير لأن هذاالشاب الصالح يجب أن نُحذره

 من أن يُخالط الشاب الفاسد.

فالشاب ذو الخُلق الحسن ننهاه أن يُخالط الشاب ذا الخُلق الفاسد ؛ لأن طبيعة 

الناس أنها بتتعِدِي كالفواكه الجميلة إذا وُضِعت بجانب الفواكه الفاسدة أفسدتها 

وسرت إليها العدوى سُنة الله في خلقه ولن تجد لسُنةِ الله تبديلاً.

من أجل ذلك حذر الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- من الرفقة السوء

 وقال:"مثل الجليس الصالح كمثل بائع المسك إما أن يُحذيك وإما أن تشتري منه وإما أن تشم منه رائحة طيبة".  

 يُحذيك:يُعطيك بالمجان.

فجليس الرجل الصالح على كل حال كسبان مثله مثل الذي يُجالس العطار

إما أن يُعطيه مجاناً وإما أن تشتري منه وإما على الأقل يستفيد شم الرائحة الطيبة.       

"ومثل الجليس السوء كمثل الحداد إما أن يحرق ثيابك وإما أن تشم منه رائحة كريهة".

فإذا رأينا إنساناً صالحاً يُخالط إنساناً طالحاً فنحن نُحذره ونقول له :

إياك أن تمشي معه لأنه كذا ويعتقد كذا ولا نتورع ونقول  : لماذا نستغيب الناس؟!

هذه ما هي غيبة مكروهة بل هذه غيبة واجبة ما هي فقط جائزة هذا تحذير.

إياك أن تمشي مع فلان لأن صفته كذاوكذا هذا واجب. 


4-ومُجاهرٍ فِسقاً:

واحد يشرب الخمر علناً لا هو يخشى الله ولا يستحي من عباد الله.

هذاهوالفاسق المُجاهر بفسقه هذا يُستغاب : يُقال فلان يشرب الخمر وما يستحي 

بين الناس ، هذا داخل في النص العام ذِكرك أخاك بما يكره من حيث المعنى داخل 

لكن من حيث الأدلة المُخصِصَة استُثنى هذا النوع من النص العام والحُكم العام.

هذا هو الفاسق المُعلِن بفسقه وفجوره.

فلان مثلا فاتح بار أو محل خمور هذا ما فيه غيبة محرمة أبداً هذا من 

المُستثنى من الغيبة المحرمة.               


 5- المُستفتي:

هذا من الغيبة المستثناة من التحريم. 

المستفتي له أمثلة وأنواع كثيرة جداً في الواقع : يأتي الرجل إلى العالِم فيقول:

زوجتي تفعل كذا وكذا ماالحُكم؟ 

أو المرأة تأتي إلى العالم وتقول:زوجي يفعل كذا وكذا ، وكل منهما يصف الأخر

 بوصفٍ هو غيبة فهذا جائز أم حرام؟                             

هذا جائز لأنه مُستثنى من الغيبة المُحرمة والدليل على ذلك قصة هند 

لما جاءت إلى الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وقالت :يارسول الله! 

إن زوجي رجلٌ شحيح يعني : ما هو قائم بواجباته تجاة زوجته وأولاده ؛

أفيجوز لي أن آخذ من ماله ما يكفيني أنا وأولادي؟

 قال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-:"خذي من ماله ما يكفيكِ أنتِ وأولادك بالمعروف ".


يتبـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

168- باب : يعطي الثمرة أصغر من حضر من الولدان  


 نلاحظ  فقه الإمام البخاري في التبويب وفي العناوين كان قد سبق معنا باب

"فضل الكبير"بعده "إجلال الكبير"بعده" إذا " لم يتكلم الكبيرهل للأصغر أن يتكلم" 

والباب الأخيرهو باب "تسويد الأكابر" سلسل العديد من الأبواب ليُبين الأدب العملي 

مع الأجلاء ومع الأكابر.ا

لآن على العكس من ذلك يسرد أبواباً يوضح كيف ينبغي مُعاملة الصغار والتأدب 

والتلطف معهم: أول باب يعقده الآن في صدد ذلك يقول: باب : "يعطي الثمرة 

 - يعني : الفاكهة الجديدة حينما تحضر - أصغر من حضر من الولدان"

ويسوق في ذلك حديثاً بإسناده الصحيح                                                           

*عن أبي هريرة قال:( كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-إذا أتى بالزَّهْو قال:"اللهم بارك لنا في مدينتنا ومُدِّنا وصاعنا بركة مع بركة" ثم ناوله أصغر مَنْ يليه من الولدان) 


الزهو نوع من التمر في أوائل النضج.                            

 هذا أدب من الآداب النبوية التي قلَّ من يعرفها وأقل من ذلك مَنْ يعمل بها.

أول ماتحضر الفاكهة الجديدة تُقدَم للطفل الصغير هكذا السُنَّة وهكذا كان

 رسولنا يفعل حينما تأتيه فاكهة جديدة يدعو للمدينة بالخير أولا فيقول:                                       

 "اللهم بارك لنا في مدينتنا" التي من أسمائها "طيبة". 

وبهذه المناسبة أذكر أن كثيراً من الكتاب الإسلاميين يُسمونها "يثرب"

وهذه تسمية جاهلية ولا ينبغي لمسلم أن يُتابع الجاهلين فيها 

فهو إما أن يُسميها"طيبة" لأن الله سماها كذلك على لسان محمد -صلى الله 

عليه وآله وسلم- وإما أن تقول المدينة 

أما يثرب فهذا من أسماء الجاهلية ، ومن المؤسف أن الشيخ محمد الغزالي في كتابه

"فقه السيرة" يُكثر من استعمال هذا الاسم على اسم المدينة "يثرب"

 ولما كنتُ خرَّجتُ أحاديثه فنبهتُ على هذه القضية.

فهنا جاء هذا الحديث على الاسم المشهور فقال -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:          

" لما أتـى بالزَّهو" الزهو:هوالبُسْر من التمر.                  

 والبُسْر:هو أولُ بَدْء نُضج التمر يكون عادة مثل الحُصرم الذي تقول عليه أخضر

 ثم يبدأ يصفر أو يحمر على حسب لونه وجنسه.

فبدء اصفراره أواحمراره معناه بدء تسرب الحلاوة إليه ولكن لا تزال فيه 

المادة العصفية شديدة العصف فلا يؤكل إلا حينما يبدأ يشتد احمراره من ذنبه من أسفل.

كل بدن التمرة قاس وبدأ إما يصفرأو يحمر أما الأسفل فمحمر بزيادة وطريان 

هذا هو البُسروهذا كله كناية على أن هذا التمر أول بدء  نضجه.

فكان -عليه الصلاة والسلام- إذا جاء هذا الزهو واسمه الزهو أو البُسر 

دعا لأهل المدينة وقال: "اللهم بارك لنا في مدينتنا ومُدنا وصاعنا" 

حيث كانوا لايزالون يستعملون المد والصاع .           

 والصاع: للكيل وقلما يستعملون الميزان في الحَب أو نحو الشعير.

ويقول في هذا الحديث:  بركة مع بركة وفي بعض الأحاديث"بركتين"  .

وقد دعا إبراهيم -عليه السلام- لمكة وذكرالرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

فقال:اللهم إن إبراهيم دعا لمكة فقال:اللهم  باركها 

وأنا أقول: "اللهم بارك في مدينتنا في مُدنا وصاعنا البركة بركتين".     

 ثم يُناول هذه الفاكهة الجديدة أصغر مَنْ كان  أقربُ إليه من الصبيان جلوساً 

هذا الحديث كشيءٍ من التفصيل لحديثٍ مضى وبوّب له باباً جديدا فقال في الباب 

الذي يلي الباب السابق باب رحمة الصغير وذكرالحديث المتقدم عن عمرو بن شعيب 

عن أبيه عن جده أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه  وسلم- قال: "ليس منا مَنْ لم يرحم صغيرنا ويعرف حق كبيرنا".

 فالآن كترجمة عملية لجملة "ليس منا مَنْ لم يرحم صغيرنا" من جملة الرحمة 

بالصغير أن الفاكهة الجديدة تُقدم إلى الطفل الصغير قبل الكبير  ؛ لأن الطفل الصغير 

يكون تائقاً إلى الشيء الجديد أكثر ممن هو أكبر منه.

فهذا من جملة رحمة الصغير وهذا الأدب السابق في الفاكهة الجديدة فقط 

وإلا فالسُنة تُقدم الشيء المعتاد على الأيمن  فالأيمن .


والشاهد :

أن هذا الباب الثاني كأنه يُلمِح ويُشير إلى أن ذلك الأدب وهو إعطاء الفاكهة

 الجديدة للصغير أولاً هو من جملة ما يدخل في رحمة الصغير التي حض عليها 

الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- "ليس منا مَنْ لم يرحم صغيرنا ويعرف حق كبيرنا".          

 من هذا المُنطلق في رحمة الصغيرعنون باباً جديداً فقال: مُعانقة الصبي 

فهذا من الآداب الخاصة بالأطفال ومن هنا لابد أن نتطرق إلى بحث معانقة الكبيرللكبير.                                         



 يتبـــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

باب مُعانقة الصبي   


 * روى المصنف بإسناده الحسن عن يَعْلى بن مرة أنه قال: (خرجنا مع النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- ودُعينا إلى طعام فإذا حُسين يلعب في الطريق فأسرع النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أمام القوم ثم بسط يديه فجعل الغلام يفر ها هنا وها هنا و يُضاحكه النبي حتى أخذه فجعل إحدى يديه في ذقنه والأخرى على رأسه ثم اعتنقه ثم قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -:"حُسين مني وأنا منه  أحب اللهُ مَنْ أحبَ حسيناً  "). الحسين سبط من الأسباط . 


 -- الحُسين سبط من الأسباط الحسين أحد ولدي فاطمة ابنة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-.

أريد ان ألفت النظر  إلى أني كثيراً ما أرى أن بعض النساء يلتهي بولده

أو ولد غيره والله - عزوجل - يقول:{ماجعل اللهُ لرجلٍ من قلبين في جوفه}

أم نقول أن النساء غير الرجال لأن الآية في الرجال؟!!

 الحُكم الذي يُخاطب  في الشرع به الرجال يشمل النساء أيضا  لذلك نحن 

لا ننكر إحضار الأطفال في مجالس الذِكر والعلم بل لانُنكر إحضار الأطفال للمساجد 

لكن بشرط أنه ما تذهب الغاية من حضور الكبير مع الصغير  ؛ ولذلك نرجو الانتباه 

لما يلقى عليكن من الذكر.       


--خرجنا مع النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- ودُعينا إلى طعام خرج بعض 

الصحابة ومنهم يعلى بن مرة مع النبي لحضور دعوة دُعِي إليها الرسول

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-فإذا حُسين في الطريق يلعب فلما رآه جده                                      

أسرع أمام القوم ترك الجماعة اهتماماً به وعناية به.       

-- ثم بسط يديه يُريد أن يلتقط حفيده ، فجعل يفرها ها هنا وها هنا كما هو معروف عادة.

وأخذ يُضاحكه النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- حتى أخذه فجعل أحدى يديه في  

ذقنه والأخرى في رأسه يعني عانقه ثم قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

في بيان فضيلة الحسين والحض على حُبه:                           

 "حُسين مني وأنا من حسين أحبَ اللهُ مَنْ أحبَ حسينا الحسين سبط من الأسباط"  

الحديث جله مفهوم وكونه تركيز من الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- 

لأنه ابن فاطمة من علي -رضى الله عنهم جميعا - وفاطمة كما قال 

-عليه الصلاة والسلام - : "بضعة مني يُريبني ما يريبها ويؤذيني ما يؤذيها". 

فحسين من فاطمة فهو إذن من رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-.

وأنا من حسين أي من طائفته ومن حاشيته بل هو جده -عليه الصلاة والسلام-           

أحبَ الله من أحب حسينا : هذا دعاء من رسول الله لأن يُحب الله -عزوجل-

من أحب حسيناً لأن أهل البيت يجب محبتهم لصلتهم بنبينا محمد -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-. 

الحسين سبط من الأسباط  سبط:أي أمة جماعة كبيرة في الخير وهذا طبعاً تعظيم 

ورفع من شأن الحسين - رضي الله عنه - لأنه قد جاء في بعض الأحاديث الصحيحة :

 بأنه ذاك الرجل الذي كان فى الجاهلية كان موحداً ( عمرو بن نُفيل) 

ولم يذبح للأصنام وقد قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام- في حقه"يُبعثُ أمة وحدهُ"

  كذلك إبراهيم-عليه السلام" الخليل  كان أمة وحده لأنه دعا إلى عبادة الله وحده

 من بين جميع المشركين عُبَّاد الأصنام 

فالرسول جعل أيضا ورفع من شأن الحسين وقال:"إنه سبط من السباط"

أي أمة من أمم الخير وكان هذا باعتبارما سيتناسل منه من ذرية طيبة بارة.

 أما الأسباط المذكورين  في بعض الآيات الكريمة فهم أولاد إبراهيم -عليه السلام-

من طريق إسحاق ،الأسباط إنما هم أولاد إسحاق بن إبراهيم.

أما أولاد اسماعيل بن إبراهيم فهم قبائل 

السبط في بني إسرائيل يُطلق على ما يُشبه القبيلة في العرب أولاد إسماعيل 

وهذا كله المقصود منه إنما التعظيم من شأن الفرد إذا قيل فيه أمة وحده 

فذلك تعظيماً لشأنه  قيل فيه سبط أو قيل فيه أنه قبيلة لأن القبيلة معناها جماعة بينما هو واحد .

 ومن هنا جاء في بعض الآثارالصحيحة أن الحق ليس بالكثرة وإنما مَنْ كان

 الحق معه فهو أمة وحده فيجب اتباعه من هذا القبيل أيضا.                                         




يتبــــــــــــ  ع .

----------


## أم هانئ

باب : قبلة الرجل الجارية الصغيرة     


  قبل الدخول في هذا الباب لابد أن نتكلم عن معانقة الكبير للكبير.

في هذا الباب فيه مشروعية معانقة الكبير للصغير فهل تشرع مُعانقة الكبير للكبير ؟

 وطبعاً الكلام عن معانقة الجنس للجنس  ذاته  وأما مُعانقة الرجل للمرأة 

فهذا غير وارد و إذا كانت غريبة عنه وليست زوجته غير وارد كذلك .

فهل يجوز للرجل حينما يُصافح الرجل أن يُعانقه ؟ 

كذلك هل يجوز للمرأة حينما تلقى المرأة الأخرى و تُصافحها وتُسلم عليها أن تُعانقها ؟   

 الجواب: لا , في كلا الصورتين ليس من آداب الإسلام معانقة الرجل للرجل

 ولا معانقة المرأة للمرأة وإنما جاءت المعانقة عن بعض الصحابة في حالة 

خاصة جداً هي حالة التلاقي بعد سفر يعني : واحد كان مسافراً وجاء بعد نأي

 وزمنٍ متأخرا فلقيه رجلٌ حبيبٌ لديه فيُعانقه ، أما في غير حالة السفر فلا

حيث ليس هناك من أدب يتعلق من آداب اللقاء بين الرجل مع الرجل 

والمرأة مع المرأة سوى المصافحة وقد جاء في حديث أنس بن مالك- رضي الله عنه -أن رجلا سأل رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قال: ( يارسول الله! أحدنا يلقى أخاه أفيُعانقه ؟ قال:لا أفيلترمه ؟ قال:لا  قال أفيُقبله ؟ قال:لا قال:أفينحني له؟ قال:لا قال:أفيُصافحه؟ قال:نعم).

هذا هو الأدب الذي في لقاء الرجل مع الرجل والمرأة مع المرأة فليس هناك

 معانقة بين الفريقين إطلاقاً.

ثبُتت المُعانقة بين الصحابة في السفر .

وأنا لستُ أدري إذا كان هذا الحُكم يتعدى من الرجال إلى النساء ؛ لأننا نجد 

حديث أنس بن مالك الذي ذكرته آنفا : "أيُعانق بعضُنا بعضا ؟ قال:لا "

 هذا نص عام فلما وجدتُ الصحابة يُعانق بعضهم بعضاً قلنا: لابد أن الصحابة

 أخذوا في ذلك رخصة من الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- لكن ما وجدت

 فيما علمت النساء يُعانق بعضهم بعضاً ولو بعد السفر.

لذلك فأنا أستحب الاكتفاء بالمُصافحة فقط بالنسبة للنساء سواء في سفر

 أو في غير سفر أما الرجال فجاءت تلك الرُخصة عن الصحابة أنهم كانوا 

يُعانق بعضهم بعضاً عند التلاقي بعد السفر.

إذا كان هذا حُكم المعانقة فيُفهم من باب أولى حُكم التقبيل. 


- قبلة الرجل الجارية الصغيرة  : بطبيعة الحال خرج من قيد الجارية الصغيرة 

الجارية الكبيرة فلا يجوز للرجل الأجنبي أن يُقبل الفتاة الكبيرة.                  

ماهو الحد الفاصل بين الجارية الصغيرة والكبيرة ؟  

 بلاشك هذا يُعرف بالنظر إذا كانت الفتاة صغيرة السن مثلا ولكنها من جهة 

جميلة الصورة ومن جهة أخرى ممتلئة الجسم فقد تميل بعض النفوس إليها 

فهنا لا يجوز للغريب أن يتقدم إلى تقبيلها  ؛ لأن تقبيل الجارية الصغيرة 

هو من الباب السابق ذكره بصورة عامة : "ليس منا مَنْ لم يرحم صغيرنا". 

ومن باب التقبيل في قصة الحُسين.                               

نحن الآن في قصة أخرى لبعض الصحابة أنه قَبَّلَ جارية صغيرة.

هذا التقبيل تقبيل رحمة ،  فإذا ما خشي أن ينقلب هذا التقبيل إلى تقبيل شهوة 

فهنا لايصح أن يكون جائزاً.

 فهنا يروي المصنف تحت باب : "قبلة الرجل الجارية الصغيرة" 

* عن بُكير والد مَخْرَمة أنه رأى عبد الله بن جعفر يُقبل زينب بنت عمر بن أبي سلمة وهي ابنة سنتين أو نحوه.   


 إذن هي فتاة صغيرة وهي غريبة عن عبد الله بن جعفر لأنها بنت عمر بن أبي سلمة.                

 عبد الله بن جعفرهو صحابي صغير وهو عبد الله بن جعفر ابن أبي طالب 

عبد الله ابن جعفر الطيار الذي استُشهِدَ في غزوة مُؤتة وكان مات جُنبا  

 فرآه الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-قد حملته الملائكة تُغسله ورآه في الجنة 

يطير بجناحيه لذلك سُمِى والده جعفر بن أبي طالب بجعفر الطيار .(1) 

 ابنه هذا عبد الله بن جعفر هو الذي شوهِد يُقبل الفتاة الصغيرة بنت السنتين.

وعبد الله بن جعفر كان من أكابر وأجاود العرب يُضرب به المثل في الجود والكرم 

وله قصص كثيرة جداً في ذلك.

إذن هذا الأثر من هذا الصحابي ابن الصحابي في تقبيله للفتاة الغريبة عنه الصغيرة.

وفيه أيضاً بيان أن هذا التقبيل هو من رحمة الصغير ، إذن هذا التقبيل تقبيل رحمة 

وتقبيل شفقة  .

فهل يجوز للرجل أن يُقبل الرجل ؟    

 الجواب:لا ؛  لحديث أنس السابق" أيُقبل بعضنا بعضاً ؟ قال:لا , أيُعانق  بعضنا بعضاً؟ قال:لا "

كذلك لا يصح للرجل أن يُقبل الرجل على الإطلاق ، لا فرق في ذلك سفر وحضر

 وإذا كان  هذا غير جائز  ؛ فكذلك من باب أولى لا يجوز للنساء أن يُقبلن بعضهن  

بعضاً وهذه فتنة ابتليت بها النساء جميعاً ؛  لذلك يجب أن تجاهدن أنفسكن 

وأن تُقلعن جميعاً عن هذه العادة لا تُقبل امرأة امرأة أبداً لأنه لا يُقبل الرجل 

الرجلَ "أيُقبلُ بعضنا بعضاً؟ قال:لا"

المرأة تُقبل أختها لأن القبلة التي جاءت هي قبلة الرحمة قبلة الشفقة على الصغير 

أما قبلة التحية فلا ؛ لحديث أنس السابق : "يلقى أحدنا أخاه أفيقبله ؟ قال:لا..أفيُصافح   ؟ قال: نعم".     

إذن المصافحة هي الأدب في التحية في الإسلام مع طبعا السلام عليكم.

أما تقبيل الرجل للرجل وأما تقبيل المراة للمراة هذا ليس من الآداب الإسلامية 

في شيءٍ والنساء خاصة اللاتي يزعمن أنهن يُردن أن يتمسكن بالكتاب

 وبالسُنة أن يُحاربن هذه العادة بطريقتين اثنتين:                                        

الأولى:وهي أحق وأولى وهي ترك فعل ذلك  بعضهن مع بعض.            

 والأخرى: الإشاعة والإذاعة بأنه كلما أرادت واحدة  أخرى تُقبل امرأة تقول لها :

هذا غير وارد في السُنة ؛ ولذلك يجب أن تحفظن هذا الحديث :

"أيُقبِلُ بَعْضُنا بعضاً؟ قال:لا".

 وهذا يوصلنا إلى التساؤل عن تقبيل يد العالم ؟

هذا تقبيل فهذا جوابه أشبه ما يكون من حيث التخصيص بمعانقة السفر

 فكما أن المعانقة  بعد السفر ثبتت عن الصحابة فكذلك تقبيل بعض الصحابة 

للرجل العالم منهم أحياناً وبصورة نادرة أيضا ثابت وهذا تقبيل إجلال

 مثلما كان من الأدب ألا يتكلم الصغير بين يدي الكبير إلا إذا سكت الكبير 

كذلك من إجلال العالم تقبيل يديه ولكن نادراً وليس دائماً لأن أجلَّ البشر جميعا 

إنما هو الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-وأجل اصحابه جميعاً هو أبو بكر

الصديق ثم عمر ثم عثمان ثم على ثم سائر العشرة المُبَشَرين بالجنة ثم غيرهم

 فما نُقل أبداً عن أحد من هؤلاء الأجلة أنه قَبَّلَ يد رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

ولو مرة واحدة  ، وإنما جاء التقبيل من بعض الأصحاب الذين لم تكن صحبتهم

 كثيرة للرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- هذه الصحبة التي تُمكن المُصاحب 

له -عليه الصلاة والسلام- من التعرف على أطباعه وعلى أخلاقه وهو يكون

 مُحباً للرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فهو يُظهرهذا الحب بأن يهجم ويُقبل

 يد الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- لأدبه أيضا ولرفقه بأمته لا يصدهم 

ولا يردعهم إلا عن شيء منكر أما إذا كان أمراً جائزاً ولو جوازاً مرجوحاً 

يعني هو لايُريد ألا يقع هذا ؛ ولذلك كان الصحابة الكبار ما فعلوا ذلك لكن أمر 

التقبيل ليده من هؤلاء الصحابة القليلي الصحبة له -عليه الصلاة والسلام-

فدل على إقراره على جواز ذلك لكن ليس مُستحباً ولو أن مسلما طالباً للعلم 

ثم قبَّلَ يد العالم في حياته كلها ولو مرة واحدة ما نقص ذلك من دينه شيئا.

لكن الناس اليوم ومراعاة عواطفهم لاسيما إن كانت جامحة فالشارع الحكيم

 شرَّع أن يُقبل الرجل يد العالم أحياناً. 

أما اتخاذ هذا التقبيل تقبيل اليد سُنة مستمرة بحيث أن التلميذ لا يلقى شيخه 

إلا ويكون سلامه عليه مقروناً بتقبيل يديه فهذه بدعة أعجمية دخيلة لا أصل لها

 في السُنة المحمدية. 

فالتقبيل ليد العالم وعلى هذه الصورة السابقة من الندرة ، هذا هو المستثنى

 من التقبيل المنهي عنه فلا سبيل للنساء أن يتخذ بعضهن عذرا لبعض بهذا 

التقبيل الساري بينهن لأنه لم يكن أولاً من بين الصحابة كلهم يعني رجالا ونساءً 

إطلاقاً ثم هو مُخالف لعمومه لحديث أنس بن مالك:    "أيُقبل بعضنا بعضاً؟ قال:لا". 



إجابة لسؤال:  

تقبيل الرحمة والشفقة هو مشروع : فإذا قبلت الأم ولدها سواء كان ذكراً 

أو أنثى من هذا الباب مافي مانع.

 طبعا كونه أدباً إجتماعياً ما يُقال سوى أن ذلك عادة ، لا هو بلا شك الرحمة

 والشفقة تقبل هذه الملاحظة هذه.

تُقبل الأم ابنها والفارق بينهم عشرون عاما أو أكثر وهناك نادرا ما يكون 

الفارق عشر سنوات مثل عبد الله بن عمرو لابنه لأن أباه زوجه صغيراً.   

فالشاهد:
إذا كان الفارق في السن كبيراً مثل أن تكون الأم عمرها ستين وولدها أربعين 

واقل فيه شفقة ورحمة ولا أرى في ذلك مانعا لهذا الأثر

 لكن من مساويء إشاعة تقبيل الكبير للصغير يعني يكون بين الأم وبنتها 

ستأتى مثلا العمة ثم الخالة ثم الأبعد فالأبعد فتصير عادة لا فرق في ذلك 

أمها أم ستها أم جارتها لذلك ينبغي سد هذا الباب.



                                                            انتهى الشريط العشرون


 يتبــــــــع .



-----------------------------------------------------

(1)- (حَدَثَ خلط للشيخ بين حنظلة"غسيل الملائكة"وجعفرا  طيار)

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط الحادي والعشرون   

 باب : إذا لم يتكلم الكبير هل للأصغر أن يتكلم؟     


  ذكر المصنف باب"يبدأ الكبير بالكلام والسؤال"وأورد تحته  حديث الرجل الصحابي

 الذي قتله اليهود فجاء أصحابه وبعض إخوته يطالبون بدمه عند الرسول

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فبدأ أحدهم يتكلم فأمر الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

أكبرهم أن يبدأ الكلام والأن المصنف يُبوب باباً جديداً:"إذا لم يتكلم الكبير للأصغر أن يتكلم؟"

فالباب السابق والحديث الذي تحته يدلنا على أدب من آداب المجالس وهو :

أنه لا ينبغي للصغيرعلماً وسِناً أن يتقدم بين يدي الكبير سِناً وعِلماً.

ومن دقة الإمام البخاري أنه يأتي بفقه جديد تحت هذا الباب فهو يقول: 

"إذا لم يتكلم الكبير هل للأصغر أن يتكلم؟"                      

الجواب يُفهم من الحديث الآتي والحديث الذى ذكره تحت هذا الباب إسناده صحيح يرويه 

عن ابن عمر قال :(قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: "أخبرونى بشجرةٍ مثلها مثل المسلم تُؤتي أكلها كل حين بإذن ربها لا تَحُتُّ ورقها" فوقع في نفسي النخلة فكرهتُ أن أتكلم وثَمَّ أبو بكر وعمر -رضي الله عنهما- فلمّا لم يتكلما قال النبي  -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"هي النخلة" فلما خرجتُ مع أبي قلتُ:يا أبتي وقع في نفسي النخلة قال:وما منعك أن تقولها لو كنتَ قُلتها كان أحب إلىَّ من كذا وكذا قال:ما منعني إلا لم أرك ولا أبا بكر تكلمتُما فكرهتُ). 

 في المجلس أراد النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أن يختبر أصحابه وأن يمتحن أفهامهم

 فوجه إليهم السؤال الآتي: "أخبروني بشجرة مثلها كمثل المسلم"                         

 مثل المسلم:أي دائما تنفع الناس ، ذلك طبيعة الإنسان المسلم أنه دائما نافع للناس.

وقد خص الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- الشجرة التي مَثلها بالمسلم بقوله

-صلى الله عليه وسلم-:  "تؤتي أكُلها كل حين بإذن ربها" 

 هذه قطعة من القرآن الكريم : {الم ترى كيف ضربَ اللهُ مثلا كلمة طيبة كشجرة طيبة أصلها ثابتٌ وفرعها في السماء تؤتي أكُلها كل حينٍ بإذن ربها}.  

   "الحين" في لغة العرب: تُطلق ويُراد بها أوقات مُتفاوتة ما بين اللحظة وما بين السنين الطويلة.       

فهنا في هذه الجملة التي اقتبسها الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- من القرآن الكريم

 في هذا الحديث فالحين هنا المقصود بها السَنَة على العكس من قوله: {هل أتى على الإنسان حينٌ من الدهر لم يكن شيئا مذكوراً} 

"حين" المقصود بها هنا زمناً طويلاً يُقال أنه أربعون سنة.  

الشاهد: أنه من صفة هذه الشجرة التي ضرب رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

المثل لها بالمسلم فوصفها أنها:      

1-تُؤتي أكُلها كل حين بإذن ربها :أي كل سَنة.                 

2-"لاتَحُتُّ ورقها":أي لا يتساقط ورقها فيظل ثابتاً على أغصانها وعلى أعضائها لا يتساقط مثل أكثر الأشجار وإنما يظل كما هو أخضر.                                               

 هذا هو السؤال يطلب الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-من الصحابة أن يخبروه 

عن شجرة مثلها مثل المسلم أي هي تنفع الناس دائما وأبدا لأن شجرة النخل صحيح

 أنها تحمل في السنة مرة لكن يظل هذا الثمر طعاما مُدخراً لأصحابه إلى العام القادم 

الذي تكون فيه الشجرة قد أثمرت من جديد وهكذا فهي تنفع الناس وتؤتي أكلها كل 

حين بإذن ربها ، هذه صفة بارزة فى شجرة النخل.

وأضاف الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-إلى هذه الصفة صفة أخرى مثلها 

في البروز ألا وهي الخضار  أو بقاء الشجرة على  الدوام  بورقها  فقال - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"لاتَحُتُ ورقها".                                     

لما سأل الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أصحابه الكرام؛ ألقِي في نفس عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب  أنها النخلة.       

و"عمر"من كبار الصحابة الذين أسلموا قديما وابنه صغير السن بطبيعة الحال 

كان حاضراً في المجلس حينما توجه النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- بهذا السؤال.              

وعبد الله بن عمر كان عنده حِكمة وعنده كياسة وعنده علم وعنده أخيرا أدب العلم

 وأدب العلماء في مجالس العلماء ، ألْقِي في نفسه أن هذه الشجرة التي من صفاتها :                       

1-أنها تؤتي أكلها بإذن ربها.   

 2-أنها لايسقط ورقها.       

ما تكون هذه إلا النخلة!! 

لكنه ضبط أعصابه وذلك بخلاف الشباب المسلم اليوم الذي لايكاد يسمع سؤالاً 

يُوجه إلى رجلٍ من أمامه فيتطفل هو ويُبادرإلى الجواب دون أن يُحال السؤال إليه.

ابن عمر لم يكن كذلك لأنه نشأ وتربى وتخرج من مدرسة الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

هذه المدرسة التي تُعلم مع العلم الأدب.

فألقِي في نفس عبد الله بن عمرأنها النخلة لكنه أسرها في نفسه ولم يُبدها لهم أبداً 

قال:                      

"فوقع في نفسي أنها النخلة فكرهتُ أن أتكلم"

(لماذا؟)          

 يقول:"وثمَّ أبو بكر وعمر بن الخطاب" : هناك في المجلس أبو بكروهو 

من صحابة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-من جهة وهناك أبوه وهو

أكثرمنه علما وسِناً فكيف يتكلم؟ !   

 قال ابن عمر:"فلما لم يتكلما أجاب النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-عن السؤال 

الذي اقترحه على الصحابة بقوله:  "هي النخلة".

قال ابن عمر:   "فلما خرجتُ مع أبي قلتُ: يا أبتي وقع في نفسي النخلة" 

 بعدما انفض المجلس أفضى عبدُ الله بن عمر بما كان ألقِىَ في نفسه أنها النخلة.

هنا أصاب أباه شيء من الحزن والأسى والانقباض ذلك ما عبر عنه قول عمر:   

"مامنعك أن تقولها لو كنتَ قلتها كان أحبُ إليَ من كذا وكذا" 

 يعني مما يحب الناس من المال والجاه.. إلخ  لأنه يُظهر في هذه الحالة 

أن ابن عمر الصغير السن يظهر أمام  الصحابة أنه كبير العقل لو أنه صرحَ بأنها النخلة.

لكن ابن عمر قد أكد السبب الذى منعه من أن يتحدث بهذه النعمة التي أنعم الله بها عليه

 حيثُ فهم كلام رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-الذي لم يفهمه الصحابة الكبار 

فقال مُتأدباً ومُعتذراً لأبيه :  "ما منعني إلا لم أرك وأبا بكر تكلمتا فكرهتُ"  لما رأيتك أنت وأبا بكر سكتما سكتُ.   

 هذا الحديث كله ترْجم به المُصنف لهذا الباب باب:"إذا لم يتكلم الكبير هل للأصغر أن يتكلم"

هكذا فقه البخاري  يُترجم عن هذا الحديث بباب يتسأل فيه هل له أن يتكلم؟

 مايُعطيك الجواب لأنه يُريد للمُتعلم طالب العلم  أن  يطلب ويعرف الجواب هو بنفسه

 من دراسته وتفقهه في الحديث الذي أورده تحت الباب وقد يتبادر لأذهان 

بعض الناس القارئ لهذا الحديث الصحيح أن الجواب: لا لأن ابن عمر لم يتكلم  

لكن الصحيح : له أن يتكلم ذلك لأن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- لما وجه الخطاب 

بقوله:"أخبروني عن شجرة"ما خص أبا بكر ولا عمر ولا غيرهما من كبار الصحابة 

وأجلائهم وإنما وجه خطاباً عاماً فلما لم يُبادر أحد من كبار الصحابة إلى  الإجابة 

عن هذا السؤال حينئذ يأتي دور صغارهم أمثال ابن عمر فلا مانع بعد ذلك 

أن يتبادر إلى الجواب عن هذا السؤال فهذا مثله تماماً مثل معلم الدرس 

أو أستاذ الدرس أو شيخ الدرس أو ما شابه ذلك يوجه سؤال إلى الحاضرين جميعاً:

ماذا تقولون في كذا وكذا يجوز أو لا يجوز؟ 

هذا سؤال موجه للجميع ولو كان موجهاً لكبار القوم فهنا يأتي الأدب الذي التزم

 به عبد الله بن عمر.

لابأس عبد الله بن عمر انتظر لكن إلى متى لما وجد أبا بكر وعمر سكتا

 فكان عليه أن يفضي بما أنعم الله عليه من الفقه بكلام الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

وأن يقول : النخلة يارسول الله.                                                     

 فنحن نأخذ أن تساؤل البخاري في هذا الباب:هل له أن يتكلم الصغير إذا سكت الكبير

نأخذ الجواب من هذا الحديث بالإيجاب وليس بالسلب من ناحيتين:                             

 1-أن السؤال كان موجها للجميع فلما لم يتكلم الكبير فعلى الصغير أن يتكلم.   

 2-أن أحد الكبراء وهو عمر بن الخطاب والد عبد الله نفسه قال:لو تكلمت لكان أحب إلي من كذا وكذا ، فهو لو كان يفهم أن من أدب المجلس ألا يتكلم الصغير حينما يصمت الكبير ما تمنى لأبنه خلاف الأدب.                                          

إذن نستخلص من هذا الدرس والدرس السابق أدبين:           

1-أنه إذا كان هناك مجلس ولا سيما إذا كان له خطورته وهناك كبار في العلم وفي السِن فمن أدب الصغار ألا يتكلموا ويتقدموا بالكلام بين يدي الكبار.                                  

 2-أنه إذا عجز الكبير أن يتكلم بما يُناسب الموضوع فهنا ينبغي على الصغير أن يُثبت نفسه وشخصيته وعلمه لأن القضية ليست قضية السِن فقط وكثيراً مايكون الأمر على العكس من ذلك 

لكن القاعدة بمراعاة الأكبر فالأكبر فإذا لم يتكلم الكبير فعلى الصغير أن يتكلم 

كما أوحى بذلك قول عمربن الخطاب-رضي الله عنه-لابنه: لو كنتَ قلتها كان أحب إليَ من كذا وكذا.   




    يتبـــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

باب :  تسويد الأكابر 



 *يروي المصنف بإسناده الحسن عن حكيم بن قيس بن عاصم أن أباه أوصى عند موته بنيه فقال:  (اتقوا الله وسوَّدواأكبركم فإن القومَ إذا سودوا أكبرهم خلفوا أباهم وإذا سودواأصغرهم أزرى لهم ذلك في أكفائهم, وعليك بالمال واصطناعه فإنه منبهة للكريم و يستغنى به عن اللئيم وإياكم ومُسألة الناس فإنها من آخر كسب الرجل فإذا مت فلا تنوحوا فإنه لم يُنْح على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وإذا مت فادفنوني بأرض لا تشعر بدفنى بكر بن وائل فإني  كنتُ أغافلهم في الجاهلية )  

 هذه وصية من أحد الصحابة لأولاده فيها العديد من الوصايا التي يحتاج إليها الأولاد 

الدعاة كي يتشبسوا بها وأن يظلوا ذاكرين لها وعاملين بها.                                            

 أول ذلك أن قال لهم:"اتقوا الله"   : هذه وصية جامعة مانعة لأن تقوى الله

-عزوجل- معناها أن يخشى العبد ربه فيُطيعه في كل ما أمره وينتهي عن كل ما نهاه عنه.

هذه تقوى الله وهذه وصية من وصايا رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

لأصحابه في مناسبات كثيرة منها أنه أوصى معاذاً فقال له:"اتق الله حيثما كنت"

هذه وصية مشهورة من وصايا الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- جرى على هديه 

وعلى سنته من بعده الصحابة الكرام ومنهم قيس هذا ابن عاصم حيثُ أوصى بنيه بقوله:اتقوا الله.     

وأتبع هذه الوصية بقوله:"سوّدوا أكبركم" : ما معنى سودوا أكبركم؟

يمكن لبعدنا عن اللغة العربية وآدابها نفهم سودوا بمعنى التسويد لكن التسويد 

هنا من السيادة من السؤدد.سودوا أكبركم يعني اجعلوه رئيساً عليكم لا تجعلوا 

الصغير الحقير المنبوذ لأن عنده مثلا سلاطة لسان أو عنده بعض الشجاعة يضعها

 في غير محلها فأنتم ترهبون جانبه وتُريّسونه عليكم؟ 

لا سودوا أكبركم سناً وحلما وعلماً وأدباً لأن القوم إذا سودوا أكبرهم خلفوا أباهم :

بمعنى أن الأولاد إذا تأدبوا بهذا الأدب وأمَّروا وسودوا وريَّسوا عليهم أكبرهم

 خلفوا أباهم أي عاشوا كما لو كان أبوهم بينهم لأنهم ريسوا لهذا الكبر المفروض

 فيه أن يكون أكبرعلماً وأكبر عقلاً وأكبر تجربة فهو سيسير بإخوته مسيرة أبيهم 

من قِبل هذا الأخ الذي سُوِّد عليهم أو كأنهم سوف لا يشعرون بفقد أبيهم مادام أن 

أخوهم الكبير حل محله من بعده ولذلك سرى بين الناس أن الأخ الكبير بمنزلة الأب.

هنا فيه حكمة بلا شك ولكن لا يخفى على أحد أن هذا ليس على الإطلاق

 فكم من كبير سن هو صغير في المنزلة وفي العلم والعكس بالعكس.

ولكن ينبغي مراعاة هذا الأدب وهو تسويد الكبير ماوُجِدَ لذلك سبيلا للمحافظة 

على نظام الأسرة ووحدتها وحياتها بعد وفاة رئيسها ألا وهو الأب فإن القوم 

إذا سودوا أكبرهم خلفوا أباهم :

وإذا سودوا أصغرهم أزرى بهم ذلك في أكفائهم :أي وإذا عكسوا هذه الوصية 

وريسوا عليهم أصغرهم كان ذلك سببا في أن تصيب الزراية والحسارة مَنْ هو

 أكفأ من بينهم أن يكون هو الرئيس عليهم.                               

 وعليكم بالمال واصطناعه: المقصود هنا بالمال كل ماله قيمة وليس المقصود به النقدان فقط.

فهو هنا يعظ أولاده بألا يكونوا عالة على الناس فينصحهم ويعظهم بأن يكون عندهم

 مال مكسب يتعايشون منه ولا يحتاجون إلى غيرهم لماذا؟

 قال: لأنه منبهة للكريم  لأن الإنسان حينما يكون عنده مال هذا المال يكون سبباً 

ليكون وجيها بارزاً ونبيهاً عند الناس حيث أنه يُساعدهم بماله حيث أن اقتناء المال 

واكتسابه يكون منبهة للكريم من جهة ويستغنى به عن اللئيم 

الإنسان حينما يكون غنياً بما عنده ذلك يُغنيه أن يطرق أبواب الناس لاسيما وفي العادة 

أن الذين يملكون المال وبإمكانهم أن يُساعدوا الناس يكونون لِئاماً ولا يكونون كراماً

 إذا ما أعطوا آمنوا هذا إذا ما ردوا.             

إذن فاكتساب الإنسان للمال وتعاطيه من جهة يرفع من مرتبته عند الناس 

ومنزلته فيجعله من بينهم نبيها كريماً ومن جهة أخرى يستغني بهذا المال ومن 

هذه الحال عن أن يسأل المال بعض الناس اللئام لقول الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:

"اليد العليا خيرٌ من اليد السفلى" فاليد العليا هي المُعطية واليد السفلى هي الآخذة.

فكأنه بقوله:"عليكم بالمال واصطناعه فإنه منبهة للكريم ويُستغنى بها عن اللئيم"

استنبط هذا المعنى من هذا الحديث الشريف: "اليد العليا خيرٌ من اليد السفلى".   

 وإياكم ومسألة الناس:يُحذر أولاده أن يسألوا الناس أي شيء. 

وفي الحقيقة أن هذه الوصية وحدها أيضا من الوصايا التي كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- 

يوصى بها أصحابه فقد جاء في بعض الأحاديث الصحيحة أنه -عليه الصلاة والسلام-"

بايع بعض أصحابه على ألا يسأل الناس شيئاً ولو  مناولة  السوط".

والسوط هو الكرباج ، كانت المبايعة بهذه الدقة: إن أنتَ ستُبايعني على الإسلام 

أنا اشترطُ عليك ألا تسأل الناس شيئاً مطلقاً ولو راكبا دابتك فرسك ناقتك 

وسقط منك السوط وواحد مار من جنب السوط  لا تقول له:من فضلك ناولني السوط 

وإنما برِّك الناقة وانزل وخُذ السوط  بيدك لأن هذا في الواقع من تمام التوكل 

والعبودية لله -عزوجل- المسلم حينما يسعى لا يسأل الناس شيئاً هو يُحقق منزلة 

{إياك نعبدُ وإياكَ نستعين} بأوسع مدى وهذا بالطبع لايعني أن حرام الإنسان 

يقول لصاحبه من فضلك ناولني السوط ناولني القلم ناولني الورقة لا هذا لا يعنى 

أنه حرام ولكن يعني أن المسلم ينبغي أن يعتمد بعد الله على نفسه .

خُذ السوط بيدك ولا تسأل الناس شيئاً.

لذلك هذا الصحابي الجليل يوصي أيضاً بنيه وأولاده بهذه الوصية فيقول:

"إياكم ومسألة الناس" "لأنها من آخر كسب الرجل" يُشير إلى أن الرسول

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قد حَرَّمَ الشحاذة سؤال الناس المال أعطني قرش

,أعطنى ليرة.إلخ وهناك طبعا التفاصيل في كتب الحديث والفقه خلاصتها :

أن السؤال بدون ضرورة يجعل وجه صاحبه يوم القيامة مشوها أشوهُ 

تشويه حيث يأتي على وجهه خموش وخدوش ، تعابيرعربية تعني أنه يأتي 

وعلى وجهه أنواع من صدمات من لكمات من خربشات لأنه كان يسأل الناس

 لا يستحي هو ليس بحاجة إلى السؤال. 

ولذلك فلا يجوز للإنسان أن يسأل الناس شيئاً إلا إذا لم يكن عنده قوت يوم وليلة 

ومن هنا نعرف أن الشحاذة المعروفة اليوم هي مُحرَّمة في دين الإسلام 

لا يجوز لأصحابها أن يتعاطوا هذه المهنة من جهة ولا يجوز للناس أن يعطوهم 

من جهة أخرى لأنهم يُساعدونهم على هذه المهنة القذرة شرعاً لذلك يوصي أولاده 

بألا يسألوا الناس إطلاقاً لأن سؤالهم الناس آخر كسب الرجل يعني الرجل 

سيموت جوعاً ماعنده قوت يوم وليلة وعنده أولاد هنا يجوز أن يسأل الناس 

هذا آخر طريق فهو يريد لأولاده أن يكونوا أعزاء أن يكونوا شرفاء أن يكونوا 

أصحاب همة عالية ونحو ذلك ولايريد لهم أن يتدنوا ويسألوا الناس من أموالهم.   

 ومن وصية الرجل أيضاً : "فإذا مِت لاتنوحوا فإنه لم يُنح على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وإذا مت فادفنوني بأرض لاتشعر بدفني بكر بن وائل فإني كنتُ أغافلهم في الجاهلية".

هنا كلمة ينبغي الوقوف عندها لكن لضيق الوقت نقول وصية الرجل بقوله:

إذا مت فلا تنوحوا:يعني إذا جاءني اليقين بالموت فلا تبكوا عليّ بكاء الصياح فبكاء

 الصياح هو النوح وهذا محرمٌ في الإسلام لاسيما إذا كان النوح من النساء 

أما بكاء الدمع بكاء حزن فهذا أمرٌ جائزٌ وهذا أمرٌ صحيٌ وطبيعي فقد بكى 

رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- على بعض أولاده منهم إبراهيم وزينب ابنته

 فهذا بكاء رحمة وحزن للمفارقة ولم يكن بكاء نوح وصياحة كصياح الجاهلية 

هذه آخر وصية أوصى بها الرجل أولاده وكل وصية منها تصح أن تكون وصية

 لكل فرد من أفراد المسلمين أما وصيته الأخيرة فهي وصية خاصة لا تتعدى غيره

 وهي قوله: فادفنوني بأرضٍ لا تشعر بدفني  بكر بن وائل  فإني كنت أغافلهم في 

الجاهلية كانوا كما نعلم قبائل.....


يتبــــــــــــ  ــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

باب- ليس المؤمن بالطعان   


 *روى المصنف بإسناده الحسن عن سالم بن عبد الله قال:   ( ماسمعتُ عبد الله لاعناً أحداً قط ليس إنسانا وكان سالم يقول : قال عبد الله بن عمر:قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-"لا ينبغي للمؤمن أن يكون لعاناً")                          

سالم بن عبد الله هو :  سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب. 

فهو تابعي ابن صحابي ابن صحابي : عبد الله وعمر بن الخطاب كلاهما صحابيان

 وسالم الذي هو ابن عبد الله بن عمر يروي عن أبيه أو بالأحرى عما يتعلق بأبيه

 وعن خُلقه ونظافة لسانه فيقول:ماسمعتُ عبد الله لاعناً أحداً قط في حياته كلها 

إلا أنساناً واحداً مرة واحدة أخطأ سبقه لسانه فلعنه.

 وفي بعض الروايات خارج كتاب البخاري بإسناده السابق بأن هذا الذي لعنه 

كان خادماً له أي رقيقاً عبداً مملوكاً فيظهر أنه أرسله في حاجة ضرورية فأبطأ 

فيها فغضب عليه غضباً شديداً ولم يتمالك نفسه إلا أن يلعنه 

ولو كان الأمر بالتمني لتمنيت أن تكون هناك تلك الرواية التي رواها الإمام 

البيهقي في كتابه"شعب الإيمان" تمنيت أن تكون هذه الرواية صحيحة لكن في 

سندها انقطاع لأنها تفسرأنه لم يُكمل لفظة "لعن"يقول "لعن الله" جاءت في رواية فقال:"لَعَ"ثم انتبه وأمسك.

هذه الرواية في سندها انقطاع والرواية الصحيحة صريحة بأنه لم يلعن في حياته

 أحداً إلا إنساناً واحدا مرة وقد فسرت الرواية الأخرى أن سبب اللعن كان مُنصَب

 على خادم له ولكن في الرواية الصحيحة وهذا في الواقع مما يدل على

 أن مثل هذا الصحابى الجليل إذا أخطأ فإنه يُراجع نفسه سريعاً عملاً 

ببعض الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية التي تقول:  "واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها وخالق الناس بخلقٍ حسن".

 ماذا فعل عبد الله بن عمر حينما تذكرأنه فعل أمراً لايليق بالمسلم ؟ 

بادر فأعتق هذا العبد لوجه الله -عزوجل- فكانت هذه بلا شك كفارة لمثل هذا الخطأ اللفظي.

بعد أن يروي سالم هذه الواقعة عن أبيه عبد الله بن عمر أنه لم يلعن إنساناً 

إلا مرة واحدة يقول:أن عبد الله بن عمر كان يروي عن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- 

أنه كان يقول:"لاينبغي لمسلم أن يكون لعاناً" أي لا يجوز للمسلم أن يمرن 

ويعود لسانه على لعن شيء ما سواء كان هذا الشيء الذي يلعنه إنساناً

 أوحيواناً أو جماداً ذلك لأن كلَ ذلك من خلق الله-تبارك وتعالى-.                         

 ومعنى اللعن:هو إبعاد الملعون عن رحمة الله -عزوجل- الدعاء عليه 

بأن يبعده الله -عزوجل-عن رحمته إبعاداً كلياً تاماً ولا يستحق مثل هذا اللعن 

أومثل هذا الدعاء إلا مَنْ كان كافراً بالله -تبارك وتعالى-حتى اختلف العلماء

 في جواز لعن الكافر فضلاً عن المؤمن الفاسق ، اختلفوا في لعن شخص معين :

فذهب الجمهور إلى أنه لا يجوز أن يلعن المسلم شخصاً معيناً بذاته ؛ 

وعللوا ذلك بأن هذا الشخص المُعيَّن لا يدرى عاقبة أمره

 والرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يقول:"إنما الأعمال بالخواتيم"

فلا يجوز من أجل هذا لعن شخص معين بذاته اللهم إلا أن يكون قد مات 

وعرفنا أنه مات يقيناً على الكفر ففي هذه الحالة يجوز لعن هذا الشخص المُعين 

ولكن مع ذلك يرى بعض العلماء أنه حتى في هذه الحالة لا يحسن أن تلعنه 

ليس لأن هذا الملعون لا يستحق لعنك وقد مات كافراً بالله وإنما لكي لا يُعوِّد 

المسلم لسانه على اللعن من هذه الزاوية فقط.       

قالوا بالنسبة للكافر المقطوع بوفاته على الكفر:لاأحد يلعنه تأديباً للفظة ولسانه.

وقد اختلفوا أشد من هذا الاختلاف في لعن مسلم معين بشخصه فيما إذا ارتكب 

أمراً يستحق اللعن عليه :

 فالجمهور منهم قالوا أيضاً :لا يجوز.

لكن الواقع أننا نرى في السُنة ما يشهد على جواز لعن الشخص الظالم بعينه 

تاديباً له وردعا له عن ظلمه وأظنه قد مربنا في هذا الكتاب أو تعليقاً 

على بعض الأحاديث تلك القصة التي فيها أسلوب من أساليب الرسول

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- اللطيفة في تربية الباغي والظالم.

وفيه أن بعض الصحابة استعملوا لفظة اللعن في ذلك الجائر الظالم

 وأن الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أقرهم على ذلك والواقع أنه كان نتيجة 

هذا الأسلوب في سب ولعن الظالم أن ارتدع عن ظلمه.

 تلك القصة خلاصتها أن رجلا جاء إلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

 يشكو جاره فأمره -عليه الصلاة والسلام- بالصبر فصبر ثم عِيلَ صبره فعاد شاكياً له 

عند الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وهكذا فلما علم -عليه الصلاة والسلام-

 بأن هذا الجار مظلوم ٌومضرورٌ قال له -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:

"الق متاع دارك واجعله على قارعة الطريق" ففعل ولا شك أن هذا الإلقاء يعني 

واحد يُخرج متاع بيته ويجعله في الطريق أمر يُلفت انتباه الناس ويُلفت أنظارهم

 ويستدعيهم أن يتسألوا مالك يا فلان؟ 

فما يكون منه إلا أن يقول:جاري ظلمني فما يكون منهم إلا أن يقولوا:

 قاتله الله,لعنه الله والجار يسمع بأذنه فما كان منه إلا أن بادر إلى النبي

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- تائباً يرغب في أن يعود جاره بمتاعه إلى بيته وقد انتهى الأمر.

فمثل هذه الحادثة تدلنا على أن لعن الظالم بعينه تأديباً له جائز ولكن هذا يكون

 بهذا القصد وبهذا الغرض  فلا يزال حديث الباب مُحكماً يعني حُكمه سارياً 

في الشريعة لا ينبغي للمؤمن  أن يكون لعاناً يعني دائماً لفظة اللعن لاتخرج من فمه

 ونحو ذلك طبعاً كل الألفاظ الكريهة البذيئة وأشبه ما يكون شبهاً باللعن الذي 

لا يجوز هو ما يغلب على كثير من العامة من سَب الدين والعياذ بالله.

فلا يجوز لمن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن يتلفظ بمثل هذه الألفاظ التي لو قصد

 المتلفظ بها معناها لخرج من دين الله كما تخرج الشعرة من العجين.

وأقل مايُقال في الذي تلفظ بهذه الألفاظ المُكَفِرة أنه يُعرض نفسه للمعاقبة في العاجلة

 لوكان هناك حُكم إسلامى قبل الآجلة.

ولذلك جاء الحديث مقرراً لمبدأ ولأدب سلامي فيقول:"لا ينبغي للمؤمن أن يكون لعاناً".        

*لما كان في اللعن استخدام لفظ لا يليق أتبعه المصنف بحديث آخر نحن لا نقرأه 

عادة لأن إسناده ضعيف لكن الواقع أن هذا الحديث الآتي بعده وهو بلفظ 

"إن الله لايُحب الفاحش المُتفحش ولا الصياح في الأسواق".                                          

بهذا الكلام وهذا التمام إسناده ضعيف لكن الجملة الأولى منه صحيحة :

"إن الله لايُحب الفاحش المُتفحش"

جاء يصح من غير هذا الطريق في أكثر من حديث واحد صحيح 

ولذلك الحديث السابق فيه تأديب للمسلم أن يُحافظ على لسانه أن يصدر منه 

لعن أما الحديث الذي بعده فهو أشمل وأعم حيث قال -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"إنَّ اللهَ لايُحب الفاحشَ المُتفحش".        

يعني هذا أشمل حيث يشمل كل كلام غير لائق استعماله. 

اللفظ الفاحش سواء كان لعناً أو سب دين سواء كان سب وجه أو نسب 

أو ما شابه ذلك أو أي شيء لا يجوز في الإسلام فهذا أمرٌ لا يُحبه الله -تبارك وتعالى- 

ويبغض صاحبه الفاحش الذي يفحش في كلامه 

والمُتفحش هو نفسه ولكن يتكلف ذلك ويُكثر من الفحش 

 الفاحش الذي هو يتكلم كلام فاحش والمتفحش هو الذي يُكثر من ذلك التلفظ الفاحش ويجعله ديدنه وعادته.            



 يتبـع .

----------


## أم هانئ

*عن عائشة -رضي الله عنها- أن يهودا أتوا إلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-فقالوا:السام عليكم فقالت عائشة:وعليكم و لعنكم الله وغضِب الله عليكم فقال-عليه الصلاة والسلام-: "مهلا يا عائشة عليكِ بالرفق وإياكِ والعنف والفُحش"قالت:  أولم تسمع ما قالوا؟ قال:أو لم تسمعي ما قلت؟رددتُ عليهم فيُستجاب لي فيهم ولا يُستجاب لهم فيّ. 



  في هذا الحديث آداب إسلامية بعضها يتعلق بالمسلم في خُلقه وبعضها يتعلق 

بالمسلم من حيث علاقته مع الكافر حينما يُسلم الكافرعليه سلاماً مُحرفاً به 

عما وُضِعَ له أي سلام ملغوم. 

هكذا فعل هؤلاء اليهود حينما جاءوا للرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

والظاهر أنهم جاءوا وهو في بيت عائشة فسَلِّموا سلاماً لوَوا به ألسنتهم 

وأوهموا الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-ومَنْ عنده أنهم يُسلمون السلام 

الشرعي ولكنهم في الحقيقة قلبوا السلام إلى الدعاء على الرسول بلغتهم 

حيث قالوا:السَّام ، ومعنى السَّام هوالموت. 

كما في بعض الأحاديث:"الحبة السوداء شفاءٌ من كل داء إلا السَّام"

يعني الموت فاليهود من خبثهم ومكرهم لووا ألسنتهم بالسلام فقالوا: السَّام عليكم 

وما كان ذلك ليخفى على النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وهو سيد الأسياد النبهاء

 ولذلك فهو لم يزد في الجواب على كلامهم الخبيث إلا أن قال لهم:وعليكم.

أما السيدة عائشة فلم تصبرعلى مكرهم وخبثهم وظهر ذلك بشدة  في ردها عليهم.

هي تنبهت وأجابت بمثل ما أجاب الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- 

لكنها زادت وقالت:ولعنكم الله وغضب الله عليكم.

الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-لم يعجبه جوابها والسبب في ذلك يعود إلى أمرين:  

  أحدهما يتعلق بمدأ إسلامي والثاني يتعلق بشخصها.          

أما المبدأ الإسلامي: فهو قوله تعالى:{ فمَنْ اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم}

فإذا كانت اليهود قالت:السام عليكم فنحن نقول:وعليكم فلا نزيد في الرد عليهم شدة 

ونقول كما قالت السيدة عائشة ، وهذا مبدأ معروف في الإسلام أنه لا يجوز الزيادة

 في الأخذ بالثأر وإنما الأخذ بالمثل فقط.

فقال -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- لها مُؤدِباً :مهلا يا عائشة عليكِ بالرفق وإياكِ والعنف والشدة والفُحش في الكلام 

قالت:ألم تسمع ما قالوا؟ قال -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- :"أولم تسمعي ما قلتُ؟

أراد منها أن تكون أكيس مما هي عليه.

إنه يقول لها لقد سمعتُ مثل ما سمعتِ ورددتُ مثل ما رددتِ؟ 

فكما قلتِ:وعليكم قلتُ أنا وعليكم فلماذا الزيادة منك على أنا ما رددت السلام عليه؟ 

لذلك أمرها بالرفق ونهاها عن العنف وانتهت عن قول الفحش من الكلام 

الذي لا يجوز أن يجري على اللسان ، فقال:"أولم تسمعى ما قلتُ؟"رددتُ عليهم مثل بمثل.

يعني الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-قال:قالوا :السَّام عليكم وقلتُ: وعليكم 

فيُستجاب لي فيهم ولايُستجاب لهم فيَّ :  فإذا دعا اليهود على النبي بدعاءٍ جائر

ظالم ضار فذلك مما لا يُستجابُ عند الله على الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

أما العكس فنعم إذا دعا الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-عليهم 

استجيب دعاؤه عند ربه -تبارك وتعالى-.                                                    

إذن نأخذ من هذا الحديث أمرين:                                 

1-أنَّ المسلم يجب أن يكون لطيفاً وسهلا وسمحاً ولا يكون شديداً حتى 

مع الكفار في الحياة الاجتماعية يعني حالة كونه يعيش مع ذميين تحت نظام الإسلام.

ففي هذه الحالة لا يجوز للمسلم أن يستعمل القسوة  والشدة مع اليهود والنصارى 

اماإذا وقعت الواقعة وأقيمت الحرب بين المسلمين والكافرين فهناك يجب على 

المسلم أن يكون شديداً عليهم وهذا مما وصف الله به عباده المؤمنين بقوله: 

{أشُداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم} وبعض المسلمين 

يحرصون ويتوهمون أن الشدة التي ذكرها الله -عزوجل-في هذه الآية المذكورة 

يجب أن تكون هذه الشدة بينه وبين الكافر حتى في العلاقات الاجتماعية وهذا خطأ. 

الكافر إذا عاش تحت راية الإسلام وحُكم الإسلام يجب أن يُعامل بكل الآداب الإسلامية 

التي أذن الله بها وإلا فلا يجوز التسوية في معاملة المسلم للناس.

لا يجوز له التسوية في هذه المعاملة بين المسلم والكافر في كل شيء.

مثلا في الوقت الذي تسمع فيه هذا الحديث الذي فيه هذا التعليم الكريم أن الكافر 

إذا ألقى سلاماً على المسلم ولو لوى فيه لسانه ألا تزيد في الشدة عليه فتقول: وعليكم.

 لكنه من ناحية أخرى قال: " لا تبدءوا اليهود والنصارى  بالسلام فإذا لقيتموهم فاضطروا إلى أضيق الطرق "

فلا يجوز للمسلم إذا لقي اليهودي أو النصراني أوالذمي إذا ما لقيه أن يُبادره بالسلام. 

ونقصد به السلام الإسلامي الذى هو بنص  الحديث الصحيح حيث قال 

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:  "السلام اسم من أسماء الله وضعه في الأرض فأفشوه بينكم". 

هذا السلام لا يجوز أن يُبادر به المسلم الكافر الذمي وإنما إن كان ولابد أن يبتدئه 

هو فيقول كما يقول بعضهم:صباح الخير ، مساء الخير من هذا الكلام الذي 

ليس خاصاً بشريعة الإسلام أما هذا السلام الإسلامي كما قال الرسول 

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"لا تبدءوا اليهود والنصارى بالسلام وإذا لقيتموهم فاضطروا إلى أضيق الطرق"

أقول آسفا الشطر الثاني من هذا الحديث لا يمكن تطبيقه اليوم لأن النظام 

ليس نظاماً إسلامياً لأنك إذا أردت أن تضطر غير المسلم إلى أضيق الطريق فقد 

نصبت الخلاف والعداء بينك وبين الحكام وهذا مما لا قِبَلَ للمسلم اليوم به مع الأسف الشديد.

أما السلام فلا أحد يستطيع أن يتدخل بينك وبين شريعتك المتعلقة بشخصك 

فإذا ما بدأته بالسلام فلا أحد يقول لك لمَ لمْ تبادره بالسلام؟ 

ولاسيما بهذا السلام الشرعي.

 أريد أن أقول في هذا الحديث تعليمٌ لنا ألا نكون شديدين في معاملة أهل الذمة

 لكن هذه الشدة يجب أن يحكمها الإسلام : فلا يقال مثلا مادام هؤلاء أهل ذمة

 يجوز أن  نُحسن إليهم و..و..إلخ فنُبادرهم بالسلام عليكم لا ؛ لإن الرسول

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-نهى عن ذلك.

وبالعكس أيضا مادام أن الله قال في الآية السابقة {أشداء على الكفار رُحماء بينهم}

إذن تُعاملهم بشدة فإذا بايعناهم مكرنا بهم لالا هذا لا يجوز ؛ لأن الله -عزوجل-

يُحب المقسطين أي المحسنين في معاملتهم للناس سواء كان منهم مسلما أوكافراً

 وآية {أشداء على الكفار} يعني كفارالحرب يُسمونهم الحربيين.          

 2-الفائدة الثانية التي يُمكن أن نستفيدها من هذا الحديث إنما هي أمرٌ 

هام جداً يتعلق بالمسلمين جميعا ذكوراً وإناثاً ألا وهو تقويم الخُلق وتحسينه

 وألا يكون المسلم شديداً عنيفاً في معاملته لأهل الذمة من الكفار فضلاً عن

 معاملته لإخوانه المسلمين فضلاً عن معاملته لذوي القربى والصلة 

من أهله ومن أقاربه لقوله تعالى : {بالمؤمنين رءوفٌ رحيم}. 

 بقي أن نُذكِّر بحُكم شرعى بعد أن ذكرنا أنه في الوقت الذي لا يجوز التعدي

 على أهل الذمة بمثل ما فعلت السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها-وفي نفس الوقت

 لا يجوز التلاين معهم بما فيه مخالفة للشريعة ومن ذلك نهى الرسول

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- عن مُبادأتهم بالسلام ، فإذا كان الأمر هكذا وهكذا 

فمعنى ذلك أن المسلم في تصرفه مع أهل الذمة يجب أن يسلك معهم في حدود 

الشرع وليس في حدود المنطق الخاص والعقل الخاص.

فإذا سَلمَ علينا رجلٌ من أهل الكتاب هذا السلام الإسلامي فقال لنا:السلام عليكم ماذا نقول؟       

  قد يفهم بعض الناس من هذا الحديث ومافي معناه أن رد السلام على الذمى 

ينبغي أن يكون "وعليكم" فقط  فهل الأمر كذلك أم المسألة فيها تفصيل؟    

إذا نظرنا إلى حديث آخر ورد عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

قال:"إنَّ اليهود إذا سَلمَ أحدهم إنما يقول السام عليكم فقولوا وعليكم". 

 إذا نظرنا إلى هذا الحديث نجده تضمن حُكماً مُعللاً بعلة ألا وهي:

إذا سلم عليكم اليهودي فإنما يقول:السَّام عليكم فهذا يُبين أن ردنا بهذا اللفظ 

المختصر"وعليكم"ح  ينما يقول:السام عليكم فقد تفهم منه السلام الشرعي 

وقد تفهم منه السام اليهودي.     

أما إذا كان سلامه صريحا واضحا بيِّناً جلياً كما يفعله بعض النصارى اليوم

الذين  خالطوا المسلمين وعاشروهم وتلقفوا منهم سلامهم فيقول أحدهم:

السلام عليكم واضحة فهل تقول:وعليكم أم تقول:وعليكم السلام؟     

 إذا نظرنا إلى النص القرآن الكريم: {وإذاحُيِّتُم بتحيةٍ فحيوا بأحسن منها أو رُدوها}

على الأقل.فإذا نظرنا للحديث الذي عرفناه آنفا : " فإن أحدهم يقول السام عليكم فقولوا وعليكم" 

نأخذ من هذه الآية ومن هذا الحديث أنه:-                           

إذا كان سلام الذمي واضحاً صريحاً بيِّناً رددناه عليه كذلك صريحا واضحاً بيِّناً 

أما إذا كان سلاما ملغوما فحينئذٍ نلكمه وننبهه إلى أننا لسنا مُغفلين ونقول له:وعليكم.

قد يقول يا أخي لماذا تقول لي:وعليكم وأنا قلت لك:السلام عليكم؟ 

نقول:رددنا عليك سواء قلت حقيقة السلام عليكم أو قلتها ملغومة.          



 يتبـــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

*عندنا حديث صحيح السند مروى عن عبد الله بن مسعود -رضي الله عنه- الصحابي البدري الجليل يروي عن النبي-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قال:  "ليس المؤمن بالطعان ولا اللعان ولا الفاحش ولا البذيء"     

 هذا الحديث ليس بحاجة الى شيء من التعليق أو البيان فهو بيِّنٌ بنفسه.         

 ليس المؤمن بالطعان صيغة مبالغة يطعن في الناس بغير حق

علماً بأن هذه الخصلة من أقبح الخصال وأفحش الأخلاق التي يُذمُ بها المسلم

 ويستحق الدخول في النار ولو كان ما تخلق به من هذا الخُلق السيء 

ألا وهو الطعن في الناس أقل من القليل ؛ ذلك لأن الرسول -صلى الله 

عليه وآله وسلم- قال في الحديث الصحيح:"لايدخل الجنة مَنْ كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر".

الحديث طويل وقد ذكرناه في أكثر من مرة بتمامه  فيه أن الصحابة سألوه

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-أن أحدهم يحب أن ترى عليه ثياباً  حسنة وآخر

 نعال حسنة والأخر سوط  يعني كرباج حسن فسألوه هل هذا من الكِبر؟ 

كان الجواب في كل ذلك "لا..لا ... إن اللهَ جميلٌ يُحب الجمال"

قالوا: إذن ما الكبر؟

 قال:"الكبر بطر الحق وغمط الناس".              


 بطر الحق:أي رد الحق بعد ظهوره.                           

غمط الناس هو الطعن فيهم بغير حق.                                 

 فمن كان فيه خصلة من هذه الخصال هذا هو الكبر الذى قصده الرسول

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-بأنه ردُ الحقِ بعد ظهوره والطعن في المسلم 

بغير حق فهو لا يدخل الجنة ؛ لذلك فهذه الخصلة التى برأ منها الرسول

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- من أفحش الخصال المذكورة في هذا السياق 

وهو الطعن فقال: "ليس المؤمن بالطعان ولا اللعان" لغيره أيضاً بدون سبب

 وقد فسرنا فيما مضى عن اللعن فيما يجوز وفيما لا يجوز.

 ثم قال:"ولا الفاحش ولا البذيء"

 الفاحش والبذيء تقريباً بمعنى واحد وهو بذاءة اللسان والفحش في الكلام.                     




*وحديث آخر إسناده صحيح يرويه عن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه - عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: "لا ينبغي لذي الوجهين أن يكون أميناً".   


 معلوم أن ذي الوجهين هوالذي يأتي هؤلاء بوجه وهؤلاء بوجه

 فهو يُنافق ويُداهن وهو كما يُقال :كالماء يتلون بلون كل إناء.

فهو مع هؤلاء على باطلهم وعلى ضلالهم يتظاهر أنه معهم 

وهو مع هؤلاء أيضا على هداهم وصلاحهم 

فلا تعرفه هل هو من هؤلاء فعلا أم من أولئك ، هذا هو ذو الوجهين. 

لذلك يقول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:  "لا يليق أن يكون أميناً عند الناس"               

 والأمين هنا بالمعنى الأوسع لا ينبغي أن يكون أميناً على أخلاق الناس 

ولاعلى أموالهم ولاينبغي أن يكون أميناً على أعراضهم.    


  * قال ابن مسعود:"ألأمُ أخلاقِ المؤمن الفُحش".                 

هذا حديث موقوف على عبد الله بن مسعود.وفيه يقول أن أسوأ الأخلاق إذا تخلق بها المؤمن هو الفحش في الكلام.                             




 يتبــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

* روى المصنف بإسناده الصحيح عن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه -عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - قال:      "لاينبغي للصدِّيق أن يكون لعاناً".  

 أيضا هنا خص بالذكِرالصديق وذكرأنه لا يجوزأن يكون لعاناً أي مُكثراً من اللعن.   

  والمقصود هنا بالصِدِّيق أعم من أن يكون المقصود به أبو بكر -رضي الله عنه -

الذي عُرف بذلك اللقب وذلك حينما أسْرِي برسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

إلى بيت المقدس وإلى السموات العلا ثم حَدَّثَ الناسَ بذلك فكذبه الكثيرون.

 وجاء بعض مَنْ يُريد أن يوقع بين الرسول - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - 

وبين صاحبه في ألغار لِيُثِيره عليه فقيل له: لقد حَدَّث بأنه قد أسرى به في ليلة 

واحدة إلى السموات العلا  فقال:"إن كان حدَّث بذلك فهو حق"

ومن يومئذ سُمِي الصديقُ صديقاً - رضي الله عنه -. 

فقول الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- في هذا الحديث : "لاينبغي للصديق"

هو أعم من أن يكون المقصود به أبا بكر.                                                             

 هذا الحديث يُؤكد الحديث الذي قبله من حيث أنه لا يجوز لمَنْ كان في مقام الصِديقية 

أن يغلب عليه استعمال لفظة اللعن : لعن الناس أو الدواب أوغير ذلك.

 ولاشك ولاريب أن المقصود بهذا تنزيهٌ للصدِّيقين من أن يكونوا لعانين 

وذلك إذا كانت اللعنة بغير حق ، أما إذا لعن الرجل مَنْ يستحق اللعن لاسيما

 إن كان هو في ذلك متبعا للنص في الشرع ؛ فحين ذلك لا يدخل في ذلك النهي.

فالمقصود بتنزيه الصديقين أن يكونوا لعانين بغير حق كالغيبةِ والنميمة ونحو ذلك.

أما إذا كان ذلك في سبيل الإصلاح أوالتحذيرأو بيان الذين يستحقون اللعن عند الله -

عزوجل- فكل ذلك لا يدخل في هذا الباب.ونضرب مثلاً واقعياً كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح:

"صِنفان من الناس لم أرهما بعدُ رجالٌ بأيديهم سياط  أذناب البقر يضربون بها الناس ونساءٌ كاسياتٌ عارياتٌ مائلاتٌ مُميلات رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت المائلة العنوهن فإنهن ملعوناتٍ لايدخلن الجنة ولا يجدنَّ ريحها وإن ريحها لتوجد من مسيرة كذا وكذا"

 وجاء في حديث آخر صحيح :"فإن ريحها لتوجد من مسيرة مائة عام" 

هنا يقول الرسول -صلوات الله وسلامه عليه -هذه المتبرجة الكاسية العارية 

إذا رأيتهن فالعنوهن فإنهن ملعونات فمَنْ فعل هذا لا يكون قد خالف هذا الحديث

 لأن المقصود من الحديث هو إكثار اللعن بغير حق فليكن هذا في البال.                   

 *لذلك أتبع المصنف - رحمه الله -الحديثين السابقين بالأثر الآتي 

في الحديث الموقوف الذي رواه أيضاً بإسناده الصحيح عن حُذيفة قال:"ما تلا عن قوم قط إلا حق عليهم اللعن" 

ما تلا أي : تسابب بعضهم لبعض بغير حق لاستحقوا بذلك لعنة الله -تبارك وتعالى-.

هذا يؤكد أن الذي يتنزه منه الصديقون والشهداء هو اللعن بغير حق.

ثم يعقد المصنف باباً يُبين فيه ما الذي يفعله الصدِّيق حينما يزل لسانه فيلعن مَنْ ليس أهلاً للعن


  باب مَنْ لَعَنَ عبده فأعتقه     


*يروي بإسناده الصحيح عن السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها- : (أنَّ أبا بكر لعَنَ بعض رقيقه فقال النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"يا أبا بكر اللعانون و الصديقون؟(1) كلا ورب الكعبة مرتين أو ثلاثاً فأعتق أبو بكر يومئذٍ بعض رقيقه ثم جاء النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فقال:لا أعود)   

(1) هكذا الرواية عندالمصنف وهي عند غيره كالبيهقي في "شُعب الإيمان"بلفظ أوضح وأظهر قال:ألعانون وصديقون؟!.   

 يعني هما أمران لا يجتمعا : .يعني أنتَ صِدِّيقٌ وأيضاً تلعن؟ 

كلا ورب الكعبة أمران لا يجتمعان مرتين أوثلاثاً.

أي كررهذه الجملة -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-ألعانون وصديقون ألعّانون 

وصديقون ألعّانون وصديقون كلا ورب الكعبة.               

 فماذا فعل أبو بكر-رضي الله عنه -؟وهذا مما يدل على قوة إيمانه وحُسن

 تصديقه فأعتق أبو بكر يومئذ بعض رقيقه كفارة للعنه لرقيق من أقاربه

 بغير وجه حق وبعد ذلك أكمل أبو بكر-رضي الله عنه- مساره في توبته 

حيث جاء في آخر هذا الحديث أنه جاء إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -

 وقال: لاأعود ، فهو لم يتب بينه وبين ربه فقط بأن أعتق رقيقه 

بل هو أيضاً سارع إلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- مظهراً ندمه

 على مافعل وعزمه على ألاَّ يعود.                             

 س:- هل يجوز لعن الشيطان؟  

 ج:- لعن الشيطان من حيث استحقاقه يجوزلأنه ملعون وطريد

 لكن جاء في بعض الأحاديث أن الشيطان إذا أضرَّ الإنسان أو وَّرطه 

وأغضبه فإذا الإنسان يلعن الشيطان ؛ يصير الشيطان يقول:أنا سويت,

أنا فعلت ، فحتى المسلم ما يفتح الطريق لفرح الشيطان ما ينبغي أن

 يلعن الشيطان وإنما يستعيذ بالله -عزوجل- من شر الشيطان الرجيم.

يعنى هوملعون من يوم الله -عزوجل- أمره أن يسجد لآدم فأبى واستكبر وقال:

أأسجد لمن خلقت طيناً ، ومن يومها قال الله -عزوجل-:فإنَّ عليك لعنتي إلى يوم الدين. 

فهو ملعونٌ من يومها فعلاً ولكن مادام الله لعنه انتهى.

فنحن إذا قلنا:لعنة الله على الشيطان نُدخل الفرح والسرور على نفس 

الشيطان وأقررنا له أننا نتأثر فعلا منه ؛ ولذلك الرسول -صلى الله عليه 

وآله وسلم-أدبنا ووحسَّن تأديبنا وعلمنا وحسَّن تعليمنا فقال:"إذا وقع أحدكم في شيءٍ من ذلك فلا يلعنه لأنه يقول:أنا الذي فعلت إنما يقول:أعوذ ُباللهِ من الشيطان الرجيم". 



 يتبــــــع .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاكِ الله خيرا، وبارك فيكِ
أسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك، وأن ينفع بك.

دعواتنا لك بالتوفيق.

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاكِ الله خيرا، وبارك فيكِ
> أسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك، وأن ينفع بك.
> 
> دعواتنا لك بالتوفيق.


جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك أختنا الكريمة سعدنا بمروركم العطر .

----------


## أم هانئ

باب لعن الكافر        



  *أورد المصنف فيه حديثاً واحداً صحيحاً عن أبي هريرة قال:قيل يارسول الله! اُدعُ  الله على المشركين.قال: "إني لم أبعث لعاناً ولكن بُعِثتُ رحمة" .  


ترجم المصنف -رحمه الله- لهذا الحديث بترجمة ليس فيها بيان حُكم لعن الكافر

 لأنه لم يقل باب بيان جواز لعن الكافر أو باب عدم جواز لعن الكافر

 وذلك لأن المسألة أولاً مُختلفٌ فيها  ، وثانياً لأن الأصل أن المسلم ينبغي ألا يُعود لسانه على لعن غيره حتى ولو كان مُستحِقاً.                                   

 وفي ظني أن هذا الحديث كان من آثار تأديب رب العالمين لنبيه الكريم

فقد جاء في"الصحيحين"من حديث أنس بن مالك أنَّ النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-كان قد أرسل مرة سرية من أفاضل الصحابة فلما أتوا قبيلة من القبائل أمنوهم ثم غدروا بهم فقتلوا منهم سبعين صحابياً من افاضل أصحاب الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-ومن قرائهم وحُفاظ القرآن الكريم ، فلما بلغ خبرهم رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- حزن حزنا شديداً حتى قال أنس بن مالك:ما رأيتُ رسولَ الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وجِدَ أي حزن على شيء وجْدَهُ على هؤلاء الصحابة.

وكان حزن النبي على أولئك الصحابة لسببين :

 1-أنهم كانوا من عُبَّاد الصحابة ومن قرائهم.                    

 2- أنهم قتِلوا غدراً ولم يُقتلوا وهم يُلاقون وجه العدو وجهاً لوجه وإنما غدر بهم أولئك الكفار.

 ولذلك حزن النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- عليهم حزناً شديداً

 فكان يدعوا على هؤلاء الكفار ويلعنهم في كل صلاة من الصلوات الخمس

 ثم اقتضت حكمة الله -تبارك وتعالى-أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله 

وسلم-بعد أن  قنت على هؤلاء الأقوام شهراً كاملاً ونزلت عليه تلك الآية : (ذهبت الآية عن ذهن الشيخ وقال هؤلاء الذين تدعوا عليهم ليس عليك هداهم ولكن الله-عزوجل-قد يهديهم هذا معنى الآية) (1)

فإذا بالقوم يرجعون مسلمون فظهر السر في نزول الآية على رسول الله

 -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- كأنه لايُريد منه أن يظل يدعوا عليهم ويلعنهم.

فكانت النتيجة أن هؤلاء الأقوام الذين كان الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

يلعنهم غدوا مسلمين.

وهنا السر في أنه لا يجوز أو لا يُستحب على الأقل أن يلعن المسلم كافراً 

بعينه لاحتمال أن يعود مسلماً واحتمال آخر أن يصير إسلامه خيراً من المسلم

 الذي ورث إسلامه عن آبائه وأجداده.                          

 فالظاهر واللهُ أعلمُ أن هذا الحديث كان من بعد أن أدب الله -عزوجل-

نبيه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- بذلك الأدب حيث نهاه أن يظل ويستمر في لعن 

أولئك الكفار ولذلك حينما طُلِب منه -صلى الله عليه وسلم-أن يلعن الكفار 

كان جوابه في هذا الحديث : "لم أبعث لعاناً وإنما بُعِثتُ رحمة"

فهو يُريد أن يُقرن القول مع العمل والعمل مع القول : فكما أن دعوته رحمة 

كما قال -عزوجل-:{وماأرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين}أ ي تدعونهم لشريعته 

كذلك هو يُريد أن يكون رحيماً مع الناس حتى في لفظه فهو لا يلعن حتى

 المشركين الذين يُعادون الله ورسوله لايلعنهم لأن: 

1-اللعن ليس فيه كبير فائدة.                                      

2-أنه من المحتمل أن يعود هؤلاء الكفار مسلمين 

وكلنا يعلم أن كل الصحابة الذين آمنوا بالرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

 كانوا كفاراً مشركين ومنهم من عاداه أشد العداء مثل عمربن الخطاب مثلا

 ومع ذلك صار فيما بعد من أكبرالمسلمين وأقواهم إيماناً بعد أبي بكرالصديق-رضي الله عنهما-.  

 فلو أن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- توجه وجعل ديدنه لعن الكفار

 والمشركين الذين كانوا يُعادونه لظهر التناقض  في النهاية هؤلاء الذين 

يلعنهم إذا بهم يصبحون مسلمين مؤمنين .

 فاقتضى حُسن أدب الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- مع الناس 

ألا يستعمل لفظة اللعن حتى مع الذين يستحقون اللعن من الكفار 

وهكذا نقول كما قال رب العالمين: {لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة}

ذلك لأنه إذا كان الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يشرع لنا في هذا الحديث

 ألا نلعن الكفار المشركين فأولى وأولى ألا نلعن المسلم ولو كان عاصياً 

وهذا كما نقول وضع قاعدة وأدب للمسلم ينتهجه ويمشي عليه.

لكن أحيانا قد يغضب الإنسان فيفلت لسانه كلمة اللعن أو ماشابه ذلك

 فهذا ليس أحد معصوم منه ولكن الرجل الكامل كما قال -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- 

فى حق قوله: "واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها وخالق الناس بخلق حسن"

فإذا ما وقع أحدٌ من الناس في مثل هذه الخصلة بأن يلعن من الناس ما لا يستحق

 اللعن كما قلنا في قصة أبي بكر الصديق حيث لعن غلاما عبداً له فكان 

من نتيجة ذلك أن أعتق بعض رقيقه. 

إذن يجب أن نُعود أنفسنا ألا نتكلم إلا بخير لقوله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:
"فمَنْ كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت".      



يتبـــــع .


______________________________  _____

(1)- ( ليس لك من الأمر شيء أو يتوب عليهم أو يعذبهم فإنهم ظالمون ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله غفور رحيم ) آل عمران

----------


## أم هانئ

باب النمام      

*روى المصنف بإسناده الصحيح عن همام: ( كنا مع حُذيفة فقيل له:إن رجلاً يرفع الحديث إلى عثمان فقال حذيفة:سمعتُ رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يقول:"لا يدخل الجنة قتات").  

كنا مع حذيفة هو خذيفة بن اليمان وهو من مشاهير أصحاب رسول الله

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وكان له خصوصية منه لا يُشاركه فيها أحدٌ غيره 

ذلك أنه كان صاحب سر النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فكان معه أسماء 

المنافقين الذين كانوا لا يعلمهم أحد من البشر إلا النبي ثم حذيفة.

فقد كان صاحب سر النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وكان يعلم أسماء 

المنافقين ولذلك كان عمر مع فضله ومع أنه كما قال -صلى الله عليه 

وآله وسلم-فيه:"ما سلكتَ فجاً إلا سلكَ الشيطانُ فجاً غير فجك" 

مع هذا كان عمر يأتي إلى حذيفة و يُناشده ويسأله :

 هل أنا مذكورٌ  في أسماءِ هؤلاء المنافقين؟

 فيذكر له بأن لا.                     

 هذا حذيفة قيل له أنَّ رجلاً يرفع الحديث إلى عثمان هذه جملة عربية

 ولكن طرأ عليها اصطلاح في علم الحديث  فهي من الناحية العربية

يرفع الحديث إلى عثمان معناه:ينم والنميمة لا أحد يجهل معناها.

لكن القتات المذكور في الحديث يُفسر تفسيراً أدق قليلاً من النمام.                                

  يرفع الحديث إلى عثمان يعني:ينم والنميمة هو يكون جالساً ويسمع 

الحديث بين الناس يسمع واحد يذم في آخر أو يطعن فيه بحق أو بباطل 

فما يكون من هذا النمام إلا أن ينقل هذا الكلام إلى الذي طُعِن فيه يقصد 

الإيقاع بين الطاعن والمطعون فيه. 

فهذا الرجل كان يرفع الحديث إلى عثمان بمعنى أنه كان يجلس مع الناس

 فيسمع ماذا يتحدث الناس عن عثمان  فمن المعلوم أنه في العصر العثمانى

 فتن كثيرة جداً وكان عاقبة ذلك مع الأسف الشديد أن خرج جماعة من الناس عليه 

فقتلوه وهو في بيته يتلو كتاب الله.

فلاشك أن كل فتنة إنما تعظم لابد أن يكون هناك مقدمات تفد منها قبل ذلك

 فما معظم النار إلا من مُستصغر الشرر.

ففي هذا الجو في زمن عثمان بن عفان كان هناك رجلاً يجلس في المجلس 

فيسمع أي إنسان يتكلم ضد عثمان فيُسارع ويقول له فلان قال فيك كذا وكذا 

يُريد أن يغري عثمان بهذا الإنسان الذي تكلم فيه وهذه هي النميمة.

كما قيل لحذيفة بن اليمان أنَّ فيه رجلاً يرفع الحديث يعني ينقل الحديث 

إلى عثمان على طريق الإفساد والنميمة هذا هو المعنى اللغوي لكن المعنى

 الاصطلاحي يرفع الحديث اختصار قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

هذه تفرق بين المعنى الاصطلاحى يرفع الحديث يعنى ينسبه للرسول

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- والمعنى اللغوي يرفع الحديث يعني ينمه 

فإذا جاءت هذه العبارة يرفع الحديث ما في سياق السياق يسمى  بأن 

يقصد المتكلم النميمة فمعنى يرفع الحديث أي ينسبه إلى النبي -عليه الصلاة

 والسلام-أما هذه فواضح جداً أن المقصود في قوله يرفع الحديث إلى عثمان

 أي ينقل الكلام الذي سمعه من الطاعن في عثمان إلى عثمان يقصد 

إغراء عثمان عليه أو الإفساد بينهما فكان جواب حذيفة أن قال: 

سمعتُ رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يقول: "لا يدخل الجنة قتات"

من المشهور تفسير القتات بالنمام وهذا معناه لا يدخل الجنة نمام 

ولكن بعض العلماء ذكر تفصيلاً للنميمة وحُمل على وجه من وجوه ذلك 

التفصيل أن هذا اللفظ "القتات":إذا كان الرجل يجلس في المجلس بين الناس 

ويسمع فلاناً إيش يقول على فلان فينقله فهذاهوالنمام.

أما الذي لا يجلس مع الناس إنما يتلصص من وراء حجب الناس لا يعرفون 

أن هناك إنسان يتجسس عليهم مثل الجاسوس فيسمع كلمة فيها طعن في 

شخص فسرعان ما ينقلها إلى ذلك الشخص المطعون فيه بقصد الإفساد 

أيضا فهذا معناه القتات.         

إذن القتات نمام ولاشك لكن ليس كل نمام قتات.

ومن ناحية علم الأصول فيه عموم وخصوص كذلك في اللغة كل قتات نمام 

ولكن ليس كل نمام قتات لماذا؟

 لأن النمام الذي يسرق الحديث ويُردد وينقل الحديث إلى المطعون فيه

 هو يقصد الإفساد فالتقى في هذه النقطة مع النمام الذي يكون في المجلس

 وينقل الكلام بقصد الإفساد.

لكن الفرق بين النمام والقتات أن النمام يكون جالساً لا يتجسس 

أما القتات يتجسس وينقل الكلام فهويجمع بين مصيبتين أوبين إثمين 

إثم التجسس وقد قال تعالى:{ولاتجسسوا  } وجاء في ذلك أحاديث كثيرة 

ثم زيادة على ذلك ينقل الكلام الذي سمعه من بعض الجالسين في المجلس 

إلى المطعون فيه بقصد الإفساد بينهما هذا معنى القتات فكل قتات نمام وليس كل نمام قتات.   

 - كيف يصير هذا كل إنسان حيوان وليس كل حيوان إنسان؟ 

أي أنَّ ذلك معروف في اللغة والاصطلاح.

كل إنسان حيوان لأن حيوان اسم جنس يدخل فيه الإنسان الناطق والحيوان 

الصامت فيتميز بذلك الإنسان عن الحيوان فإذا قلت الإنسان حيوان صدقت 

لكن لاتستطيع أن تقول كل حيوان إنسان فكذلك إذا قلت القتات نمام صحيح 

لأنه ينقل الكلام بقصد افساد لكن النمام ليس قتات لأن طبيعة القتات 

أنه ينقل الكلام من وراء حُجب.                                                       

بقي نقطة هامة في الحديث يكفي الإشارة إليها لكثرة ما مر معنا 

بالتعليق على مثلها "لايدخل الجنة قتات" : هل معنى هذا أن القتات أو النمام 

أو الديوث أو أي إنسان قيل فيه لايدخل الجنة في الأحاديث هل معنى ذلك أنَّ 

النميمة صاحبها كافرٌ حرامٌ عليه دخول الجنة؟  

هكذا يبدو من الحديث ألا يدخل الجنة قتات ولكن يجب ألا نفهم الحديث لوحده

 ولكن مضموماً إليه كل النصوص من الكتاب والسُنة التي تُساعدنا على فهم

 الحديث فهماً صحيحاً.

 فلو فهمنا الحديث على ظاهره"لا يدخل الجنة قتات" يعني حرمت عليه الجنة

 مثل الكافر إذن تعارض هذا الفهم مع نصوص الكتاب والسُنة أشهرها

 وأقواها دلالة قول الله -عزوجل-:{أنَّ اللهَ لا يغفرُ أن يُشرَكَ به ويغفِرُ ما دون ذلك لمَنْ يشاء}.

فكيف يُقال:لا يدخل الجنة قتات والله يقول:"يغفر مادون ذلك لمن يشاء"؟

 بهذه الآية ونصوص كثيرة فسر العلماء مثل هذا النص بعدة تفاسير:                                          

  1-لايدخل الجنة قتات أي لايدخل الجنة مطلقاً مَنْ يستحل النميمة بقلبه 
لأن استحلال المعصية بالقلب هو كفر وردَّة وحينئذ يبقى الحديث على ظاهره
 لا يدخل الجنة مطلقا لأنه باستحلاله لهذه المعصية استحلالاً قلبياً صار كافراً.           

  2-لايدخل الجنة مع السابقين الأولين: يعني لا يدخل الجنة بدون حساب وبدون 
عذاب ومفهوم هذا حينئذٍ أنه لايدخل الجنة  يعذر من.                                                 

   3- لايدخل الجنة إلا بعد أن يأخذ نصيبه من العذاب لقاء معصيته سواء 
كانت نميمة أوزنا أو دياثة أو كان أي شيءٍ مما جاء فيه مثل هذا النص :"لا يدخل الجنة..".



                                                              انتهى بفضل الله الشريط الحادي والعشرون ...

 يتبــــــــــــ  ع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الشريط الثاني والعشرون 


  تابع باب النميمة    


*عن أسماء بنت يزيد قالت: قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"ألا أخبركم بخياركم؟"قالوا: بلى قال:"الذين إذا رُؤوا ذُكِر الله .أفلا أخبركم بشراركم ؟" قالوا: بلى قال:"المشاءون بالنميمة المفسدين بين الأحبة الباغون البُراء العنت". 

(صحيح لغيره) إذا ماجاء مايشهد له تقوى به لذلك كان هذا الحديث صحيحاً لشواهده.      

أسماء بنت يزيد من الصحابيات الجليلات تروي لنا هذا الحديث قالت:

قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:  "ألا أخبركم بخياركم؟

"قالوا:بلى ،  قال:الذين إذا رُؤوا ذُكِرَ الله  :  هذا يُشير إلى قاعدة الظاهر

 عنوان الباطن ، يعني المسلم الذي هو حقيقته مُتمسكٌ بإسلامه هذا الإسلام يتجلى على مظهره 

وقد ذكرتُ في أكثر من مناسبة بعض الأحاديث الصحيحة التي تدلنا على ارتباط 

الظاهر بالباطن من أشهر وأقوى هذه الأحاديث في تمام الحديث المشهور

 الذي أوله:"إنَّ الحلالَ بيِّنٌ والحرامَ بيِّنٌ"ثم قال - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:        
"ألا إنَّ في الجسد مُضغة إذا صَلُحَت صلح الجسد كله وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهي القلب".  

فهذا الحديث ربط  صلاح البدن بصلاح القلب قريب جداً هذا الصلاح 

الظاهر بالباطن,الروحي المعنوي لصلاح الجسد المادي ارتباطاً بالقلب المادي.

كذلك القلب إذا كان سليماً من الناحية الطبية ففي الغالب يكون البدن كذلك.

هكذا الشأن تماماً من الناحية المعنوية الروحية ، فإن كان القلبُ عامراً بالإيمان

 مُمتلئاً باليقين بما جاء به الإسلام؛ ظهر أثرُ ذلك على جوارح هذا الإنسان

 فإذا رُئيَ هذا الإنسان الصالح المؤمن ذُكِر الله لأنه يتجلى عليه آثار 

التقوى والصلاح على نحو ما قال الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- في الحديث الصحيح: "نَضَّرَ اللهُ امرءًا سَمِعَ مقالتي فوعاها ثم أداها كما سمِعها فرُبَ مُبلِغٍ أوعى لها من سامع".      

الشاهد من هذا الحديث قوله:"نضر اللهُ امرءًا"هذا دعاء من النبي

 - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- بالنضر لهذا الذي سمع حديث الرسول

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- ثم بلغه إلى المسلمين ليتفقهوا فيه.

وقد علل الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-الأمر بالتبليغ لقوله:

"رُبّ مبلغ أوعى لها من سامع".يقول علماء الحديث وشُرَّاحه :

فقد استجاب الله -عزوجل- دعاء نبيه -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

ولذلك تلك النُضرة هذه تُرى على وجوه المُشتغلين بالحديث.

وهكذا أيضا كل رجل قد عُمِّرَ قلبه بالإيمان الصادق ظهر أثره على بدنه

 فإذا رُئي ذُكِرَ الله -عزوجل- برؤيته.

نحوه ما ثبُت عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- أنه سُئل عن أحسن 

الناس قراءة للقرآن : مَن أحسن قراءة للقرآن؟ 

فقال -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"الذي إذا قرأ رُئِي أنه يخشى الله"

رُئي:بمعنى ظن السامعون بأن هذا القارئ يخشى الله.

 وهذه حقيقة يشهد بها كل مؤمن مخلص بتلاوة إنسان اتخذ القراءة مهنة 

وتجارة عاجلة ، فهذا كأنه تمهن القرآن كأنه تغنى به بينما إنسان يتلو

 كلام الله -عزوجل- يشعرالسامعون بأنه يقرأ وهو يخشى الله -تبارك وتعالى-.    

فخيرُ الناس هو الذي إذا رُئي ذكِرَ الله برؤيته إما أن يكون رجلا صالحاً 

متعبداً فحينما يراهُ الناس يتنبهون لصلاحه حين يرون إيمانه يشع  

حيث الناس الذين  مازال في قلوبهم الإيمان يتمنون  أن يكونوا مثله ,

 أو أن يكون آمراً بالمعروف ناهياً عن المنكر كذلك إذا رأوه تأثروا به

 وتفقهوا به فاستفادوا منه فكان هذا الذي يُرى ذُكِرَ الله خير الناس.              

وعلى العكس من ذلك ثنى الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- و قال: "ألا أخبركم بشراركم؟"قالوا:ب  لى.  

أي مَنْ هم شِرار الناس؟  قال:"المشَّاءون بالنميمة"                        

 المشاءون:صيغة مبالغة يعني ديدنهم دائما وأبداً أن يسعوا إلى نقل 

الكلام المُفسِد من إنسان إلى إنسان آخر للإيقاع بينهم والإفساد بينهم.

هؤلاء هم شرار القوم وينتج من ذلك أنهم يُصبحون كما جاء في ذلك الحديث:

"المفسدون بين الأحبة "  بسبب سعى النمام 

القتات بينهما فلا يزال ينقل الحديث من هذا إلى ذاك ومن ذاك إلى هذا

 حتى تقع الواقعة بينهما وتفسد العلاقة الوطيدة بينهما.                                            

   ومن أخلاق هؤلاء شرار الخلق شرار الناس الباغون:أي الطالبون المتكلبون 

يتقصدون للبرّاء:جمع برئ على وزن علماء.

ويطلبون لهم العنت: وهو الهلاك أي الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى هذا الهلاك.        

 إذن خير الناس الذين إذا رُؤوا ذكِر الله ،  وشر الناس الذين يمشون بالنميمة

 يُفسدون بين الأحبة يُطالبون للأبرياء الهلاك.  


يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

الباب الثاني أحاديثه موقوفة لكنها ثابتة .                                   


 باب : مَنْ سَمِعَ بفاحشةٍ فأفشاها  


* روى بإسناده الحسن عن علي بن أبي طالب -رضي الله عنه -قال:" القائل الفاحشة والذي يُشيع بها في الإثم سواء" 

الذي يتكلم بكلمة فاحشة يتهم فلاناً أو فلاناً بتهمة باطلة فيتلقفها رجلٌ آخر

 أو امرأة أخرى فيذيعها ويشيعها ؛ فهذا المُتلقف وهذا الأول الكاذب المفتري

 في الإثم سواء وهذه جزئية تلتقي مع قاعدة كلية وهي التعاون على البر والتقوى 

 و التعاون على الإثم والعدوان منهىٌ عنه شرعاً لذلك لعن الله في الخمر عشرة

 ولعن آكل الربا وموكله وكاتبه وشاهديه ، و من هذا الباب تماماً :

قائل الفاحشة والمتكلم بها كالذي ينشرها هما في الإثم سواء.

هذا معناه أن يتنبه المسلم سواء كان ذكراً ًأم أنثى ويجب أن يكون متيقظاً 

لايلقي بالاً  لكل كلمة يسمعها ثم هو يلتقطها كالمغناطيس لا يُفرق بين حديد 

 صدئ وحديد نظيف ثم يلتقط هذا الكلام ويذيعه بين الناس فهما في الإثم مشتركان 

فعلينا أن ننتبه لما يُلقي على مسامعنا من كلام ولا نتسرع إلى نقل هذا الكلام إلا بعد التثبيت. 

كذلك قال الله تعالى في القرآن: {ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا جاءكم فاسِقٌ بنبأ فتبينوا أن تُصيبوا قوماً بجهالةٍ فتُصبحوا على مافعلتم نادمين}.   



*روى بإسناده الصحيح عن شُبَيل بن عوف قال:( كان يُقال:مَنْ سمع بفاحشةٍ فأفشاها فهوفيها كالذي أبداها) 

نفـــــــــــس المعـــــــــــ  ـــــــنى.                                                           



*عن عطاء - وهو من كبار التابعين - روى عنه بإسناد صحيح أنه كان يرى النكال"العقاب"عل  ى مَنْ أشاع الزنا يقول قد أشاع الفاحشة.  

 يعني المُشيع للزنا هنا كان عطاء بن أبي رباح يرى مُعاقبته 

ليس هو الذي يرمي المُحصنات المؤمنات والمؤمنين بما ليس فيهن

 وإنما هو الذي يسمع هذا الكلام ثم يذيعه ؛ فهذا يستحق المُعاقبة من الحاكم المسلم.         




يتبــــــــــــ  ــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

باب العيَّاب      


 *أورد المصنف هذا الأثر بإسناده الصحيح عن على قال: ( لا تكونوا عُجُلاً مذاييع بُدراً فإن من ورائكم بلاءً مُبَّرحاً مُبلِجاً وأمُوراً مُتماحلة رُدُحاً ).    

هذا الحديث فيه ألفاظ غريبة جداً من الناحية العربية :

  -عُجُلاً:جمع عَجِل أي مستعجل.                                  

 -مذاييع:جمع مذياع أي يشيع الفاحشة بلاغاً.                       

المقصود من هذا الكلام العربي الفصيح لعلي بن أبي طالب ابن عم الرسول

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- هو نهى المسلم أن يكون من دأبه المُسارعة 

إلى نقل عيوب الناس وإشاعتها بين الناس. 

 ل اتكونوا عُجُلاً مذاييع جمع مذياع والمذياع اليوم معروف اصطلاحاً 

ما المراد به لأنه عنده الوسيلة البالغة لإذاعة مختلف أخبار الدنيا.

علي -رضي الله عنه- ينصح المسلمين ألا يكونوا عُجُلاً في إذاعة الأخبارعن عيوب بعض المسلمين. 

بُذراً : فيها تأكيد للمعنى السابق وهو الذي لا يستطيع أن يكتم السر.

وهذا يقع في كثير من الأحيان خلاف أدب الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-الذي يقول:"إنما المجالسُ بالأمانة" 

اثنين ثلاثة قاعدين مع بعض يجرهم الحديث إلى أمور خاصة فيتحدث أحدهم 

بشيء يتعلقُ به بماله بزوجه بولده بشيء من متعلقاته ظناً منه بأن الذين

 في المسجد لا يُذيعون هذا الخبر فإذا بهذا الكلام بعد سويعاتٍ منتشراً بين الناس شائعا.         

 هذا جمع بذور وهو الذي ينشر السر ولا يستطيع أن يكتمه.        

لماذا يقول على هذه النصيحة ويوجهها للناس؟

 يقول: فإن من ورائكم بلاءً مُبرحاً مُبلجاً هذه الكلمات كناية عن

 أنها كثيرة الضرر والإفساد والإهلاك ، هذا البلاء سيأتي فيما بعد.

 كذلك قوله:وأموراً مُتماحلة وهي الفتن التي يأخذ بعضها برقاب بعض 

وتستمر رُدحا وهي فتنٌ ثقيلة جداً.               


*روى المصنف بإسناده الصحيح عن أبي جُبيرة بن الضحاك قال:( فينا نزلت -بني سلمة- ولا تنابذوا بالألقاب)الحجرا    قال:قدم علينا رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- وليس منا رجل إلا له اسمان فجعل النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- يقول:يا فلان فيقولون:يا رسول الله إنه يغضب منه.  


 الغرض من هذا الحديث شيآن:                             

 الأول بيان سبب نزول هذه الآية  ، والآخر حُكم شرعي.         

نزول هذه الآية:- يقول أبو جُبير بن الضحاك أن النبي -صلى الله عليه 

وآله وسلم- لما جاء المدينة كان لهم عادة أن كل رجل له اسمان اسم حسن

 يرضاه واسم قبيح يرفضه ، فكان من عادتهم أن يُنادي الرجل الآخر 

فيما إذا أراد أن ينتقم منه ناداه باسمه القبيح والعكس إذا كان راضياً عنه ناداه باسمه الطيب. 

فلما جاء الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- المدينة ووجد الناس

 لهم هذه العادة وهو لا يلاحظ أنهم اعتادوا أن الرجلَ يُنادي باسم له

 وهو لا يرضاه فنادى الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-رجلا

 باسمه يعرفه أنه اسمه قيل له:يا رسول الله إنه يغضب من هذا الاسم 

فأنزل الله-عزوجل-:  {ولا تنابذوا بالألقاب}.هذا سبب نزول الآية.             

 ومعنى هذا أن الرجل الصالح ولا أصلح في الصالحين بعد نبينا محمد

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قد ينجر في بعض العادات السيئة لأنه لا يُلاحظ هذا

 فيُنادي بعض الناس باسم لا يرضاه وهو -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- 

ليس مسئولاً بهذه المُناداة التي لا يرضاها المنادي لأنه كان حديث عهدٍ 

بعادات المدينة وسكانها وذلك فقد أنزل الله -عزوجل-هذه الآية الكريمة :

{ولا تنابذوا بالألقاب} أي لا يُنادي أحدكم أخاه باسم لا يرضاه أو بلقبٍ له 

ما تبناه وإنما يُناديه باسمه الذي سماه أبوه وأهله به. 

  الحُكم الفقهي:-لا يجوز للمسلم أن يتقصد إيذاء أخيه المسلم بتلقيبه بلقب

 يزعجه ولا يرضاه لأن الآية نزلت في عدم التنابذ بالألقاب ولو كان ذلك 

من عادة  الناس في بعض البلاد فالله-عزوجل-أدب نبيه -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

أحسن الأدب ومن ذلك أنه أنزل عليه هذه الآية أي لايُنادي بعضكم بعضاً 

بألفاظ سيئة وإن كان لا يُريد إزعاج أوإغضاب هذا الذي يلقبه بذاك اللقب

 الذي لا يرضاه فمن باب أولى ألا يجوز في الإسلام ابتكار وابتداع لقب 

لإنسان مسلم بقصد إزعاجه وإغضابه.

 فهذا أدب من آداب الإسلام نجد مع الأسف الشديد كثيراً من المسلمين

 قد ابتعدوا عن هذا التأدب بأدبه ، فلا ينبغي لمسلم أن يلقب أخاه المسلم بلقبٍ لا يرضاه ولايريده.                      

أنا أذكِر بلقب شاع وعمَّ في البلاد في اتهام  أمثالنا نحن الذين ندعو 

إلى اتباع الكتاب والسُنة فلقبونا بالوهابيين.

هذا التلقيب من لفظه لا شيء فيه في الحقيقة إنما الشيء الكثير يأتي فيه 

من جهة قصد المستعمل له ذلك لأن لفظة الوهابي وهو لفظ مبارك

 لأنه نسبة إلى اسم من أسماء الله -عزوجل-لا نسبة أفضل وأشرف منها 

كذلك وهابي نسبة إلى الوهاب وهو الله- تبارك وتعالى-فهذه النسبة 

وهذا التلقيب بالوهابي من الناحية اللفظية من أحسن الألقاب بل هو يدخل

 في نوع آخر من الآداب الإسلامية سيأتي لو كان المُطلِق له 

يعني ما يدل عليه هذا اللفظ ألا وهو باب التمادح فهو حينئذ يدخل 

إذا قلنا لإنسان : أنت وهابي بالمعنى اللغوي الأصيل منه ، كما لو قلنا له أنت رباني 

حينذاك ينتقل الموضوع وينقلب رأسا على عقب يدخل في باب قوله تعالى: {ولاتُزكوا أنفسكم هو أعلمُ بمَنْ اتقى}.

 لكن الخطأ يأتي من هذا الاستعمال من جهة افتراض معنى سيء لهذه 

اللفظة الطيبة وهابي لأنه يُساوي عندهم كأنه زنديق والعياذ بالله.

فهم يُصرحون مع الأسف بجهلهم بأن هذا الوهابي لا يحب الرسول

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- ونحو ذلك من الافتراءات الكثيرة.

فتلقيب المسلم بمثل هذا اللفظ الذي يُزعجه هذا مما نهى عنه الرسول

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-وأدَّبَ المسلمين : {ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب بئس الاسم الفسوق بعدالإيمان} 

يعني ربنا يذم الاسم الفاسق الخارج عن أدب الإسلام وعن طاعة رسول الله

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- فيجب ان نُلاحظ هذا في كل استعمالاتنا بعضنا مع بعض 

فلانُ لقب إنساناً بلقب أو باسم هو لا يرضاه ولا يحبه بل يُناديه باسمه الذي 

اختاره هو بنفسه أو أهله له.                                              

 من هذه الألقاب السيئة والفاحشة في آنٍ واحد ما سيأتي في الأثر الذي يلي الحديث السابق.        



يتبــــــــــــ  ــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

*روى المصنف -رحمه الله - بإسناده الحسن عن عكرمة قال: ( لاأدري أيهما جعل لصاحبه طعاماً ابن عباس أو ابن عمه فبينما الجارية تعمل بين أيدهم إذ قال أحدهم لها:يا زانية فقال: مه إن لم تَحُدَّك في الدنيا تحُدك في الآخرة قال:أفرأيت إن كان كذا؟ قال ابن عباس:"إنَّ اللهَ لا يُحب الفاحش المُتفحش") 


عكرمة من تلامذة ابن عباس - رضي الله عنه -  

 لاأدري أيهما جعل لصاحبه طعاماً:هذا تحير هو يقول : 

ابن عباس أوابن عمه صنع طعاما ودعا ناساً.                     

 يا زانية هذا لفظ فحش صريح.

 فقال:مه يعني ابن عباس يُحذر هذا القائل لهذه الكلمة.                                              

 إن لم تحدك في الدنيا تحدك في الآخرة:يُشير بهذا إلى أن قول المسلم 

لأخيه المسلم أو أخته المسلمة يا زاني يا زانية هذه فرية واتهام بالفاحشة 

والمتهم بالفاحشة يستحق الجلد عقوبة له في الدنيا ولعذابُ الآخرة أشد وأبقى.   

 يقول ابن عباس في ذلك الرجل الذي صدرت منه هذه اللفظة القبيحة 

وهو ينبذ باللقب القبيح يقول له: إن هذه الجارية وهي جارية عبدة مملوكة

 قد لا تستطيع أن ترفع أمرها إلى مَنْ يُقيم الحد عليك من أجل اتهامك 

إياها فلا تغفل فإنها ستُقيم هذا الحد عليك في الآخرة يعني إن الله

-عزوجل- الذي لا يظلم الناس شيئاً والذي يتساوى عنده الناس يوم القيامة

 فلا غني ولا فقير ولا سيد ولا مسود ولا رئيس ولا مرءوس بل كلهم 

كأسنان المشط سواء لا فرق بينهم إطلاقاً ، فهناك إذا ما وُضِعَ الميزان 

يوم القيامة وحُوسب الناس وتبيَّن أن هذا الرجل اتهمها فعلاً بأنها زانية

 فالله - عزوجل - يأخذ بحقها لها منه ويُعذبه بالمقدار الذي يستحقه.

فهذا تحذيرٌ من ابن عباس للمسلم من أن يتلفظ بمثل هذه اللفظة 

فيُعاقب عليها إما في الدنيا وإما في الآخرة.         

 قال:أفرأيت إن كان كذلك؟

قال:إنَّ الله لا يُحب الفاحش المُتفحش 

الرجل الذي قال عن الجارية وناداها:يا زانية يعود ويسأل ابن عباس

 إذا كنت أقول لها وهي كذلك؟

يعني ليست خادمة نظيفة وشريفة هي كما قال هو ، فما هو رأيك 

يا ابن عباس هل أنا أعاقب كذل لو أني وصفتها بما فيها؟

قال:إن اللهَ لا يُحب الفاحش المتفحش:أي حسبُك أن تلفظت بلفظ فاحش سيء

 كأنه يقول له اجتنب هذه اللفظة حتى ولو أنك علمت أنها صادقة عليها 

وهي مُتصفة بها فعليك أن تُهذب لفظك وتحفظ لسانك. 


 * ثم أتبع المصنف ذلك بالحديث الصحيح رواه عبد الله بن مسعود 

كما رواه عن أبي هريرة ، وهذا من الحاديث النادرة حيث يسوق المؤلف 

باسنادين اثنين عن صحابيين جليلين بحديثٍ واحد فهو رواه هنا  

 بإسناده عن إسرائيل عن الأعمش عن أبي هريرة.هذا السند الأول ، 

ثم قال:وعن علقمة عن عبد الله وهذا هو الإسناد الثاني.

وعبد الله هو ابن مسعود عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-قال: "ليس المؤمن بالطعان ولا اللعان ولا الفاحش ولا البذيء".     


 بالنسبة للإسناد الأول نحن قلنا إن هذا الحديث صحيح لكن نظرة 

ولو سريعة على الإسناد الأول وهو رواية عن الأعمش عن أبي هريرة 

يتبن أن هذا الإسناد لا يصح لأن الأعمش لم يدرك أبا هريرة فهو إسناد منقطع 

 ولو أن الحديث تفرد بهذا الإسناد أو أن هذا الإسناد تفرد بهذا الحديث 

لكان الحديثُ ضعيفاً لا يُحتجُ به ولا يجوز نسبته إلى الرسول -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-

فالأمر ما عطف البخاري وقال عن علقمة يعني أن الراوي لم يرو فقط عن الأعمش

 عن أبي هريرة بالإسناد المنقطع إنما رواه أيضا عن علقمة عن عبدالله بن مسعود.

 فرواية الأعمش عن عبد الله فى هذا الحديث منقطعة وروايته عن علقمة 

عن عبد الله مُتصلة فصح الحديث بالطريق الثاني دون الأول.                

الحديث لايحتاج إلى تعليق فهو واضح في نفسه ولاسيما وقد مر معنا أكثر من مرة.            

   "ليس المؤمن بالطعان" يعني الذي يطعن في الناس كثيراً بغير حقٍ.

ولا اللعان:الذي يلعنهم.

ولا الفاحش في لفظه ولا البذيء في لسانه.                                                   

 والطعن كما تبين في حديث الجارية يكون على وجهين بباطل وبحق 

وقد أشار ابن عباس للرجل على أنه يجب عليه أن يتجنب الطعن ولو كان كذلك.

أما الطعن بغير حقٍ هو فقط يوصف بأنه ليس من الآداب الإسلامية بل هو ذمٌ

 من الكبائر ذلك بأن النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-كان يقول كما في صحيح

 مسلم:"إنَّ اللهَ جميلٌ يُحب الجمال".

ومناسبة هذا الحديث أن النبي-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قال ابتداءً:

" لا يدخل الجنة مَنْ كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كِبْر"

فسألوه الصحابة كل واحدٍ يُحب أن يلبس شيئاً جميلاً

 فقال -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-: "لابأس من التزيُن وهذا ليس تكبُراً 

إن كان لايقترن مع التكبر لأن الله جميلٌ يُحب الجمال"

فسألوه : ماهو الكِبرُ إذن الذي لو اتصف به لا يدخل الجنة؟

وهو الشاهد قال -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"الكِبْر بَطر الحق وغمط الناس".

  بطر الحق:أي رده بعد ظهوره.                                    

وغمط الناس: الطعن فيهم بغير حق ، هذا الشاهد

 فإذا كان المؤمن ليس بالطعان أي ولو كان يطعن بحق فأولى وأولى 

ألا يطعن بغير حق ويكون قد اتخذ السبب الكبير لكي لا يدخل الجنة لقوله

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"لا يدخل الجنة مَنْ كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كِبْر"

 ثم فَسَرَ الكِبر بأنه رد الحق بعد ظهوره والطعن في الناس بغير حق.                          

 نسأل الله أن يُخلقنا بالأخلاق الإسلامية ويُؤدبنا بالآداب المحمدية.    


 يتبــــــــــــ  ــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

باب ما جاء في التمادح    

* عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي بُكرة عن أبيه أن رجلا ذكَر عند النبي-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-فأثنى عليه رجل خيراً فقال النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-:"ويحك قطعت عنق صاحبك"يقوله مِراراً:"إن كان أحدكم مادِحاً لا محالة فليقل: أحسبُ كذا وكذا إن كان يرى أنه كذلك وحسيبه الله ولا يزكى على الله أحداً".    

يعني أبا بُكرة الثقفي من الصحابة المشهورين.               

 ويحك قطعت عنق صاحبك يقولها مراراً يعني يكررها على الأقل ثلاث مرات

 ويحك قطعت عنق صاحبك.

ثم أتبع ذلك -عليه الصلاة والسلام- بقوله:"إن كان أحدكم مادحاً لا محالة فليقل أحسب كذا وكذا إن كان يرى أنه كذلك وحسبه الله ولايُزكي على الله أحداً" 

في هذا الحديث أدب من الآداب الإسلامية التي هجرها جماهير المسلمين

 اليوم وليس هذا فقط بل قلبوه رأساً على عقب ذلك أن في هذا الحديث 

أن الأصل أنه لا يجوز للمسلم أن يمدح أخاه في وجهه وذلك خشية أن يُفتن بهذا المدح.

أما القدح لأننا نتطرف يعني نجعل أنفسنا ظرفاء مع الناس وأدباء بأن نمدحهم

 بالباطل بينما شرعاً لايجوز مدح المسلم لأخيه المسلم ولو بالحق 

وإن كان ولابد مادِحاً له فلا يقطع عنقه بمدحه إياه وإنما ليُخفف وقع المدح

 في صاحبه بالتشكيك في عبارته بأن يقول:أظن فيه كذا وكذا

.مثلا لايَصِح أن نقول في إنسان نظنه صالحاً والله أنت رجلٌ صالحٌ 

واللهِ أنتَ رجلٌ طيبٌ ،  واللهِ أنت ما في منك  ، ونحو ذلك من العبارات 

التي يلهث بها جماهير الناس اليوم وهم يحسبون أنهم يُحسنون صُنعاً.                

يقول الرسول-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-في هذا الحديث للذي مَدَحَ صاحبه:

"قطعت عنق صاحبك" أي أهلكته وفعلت فيه من الناحية المعنوية 

ما تُقطع بالسكين أو بالسيف من الناحية المادية فالسيف يُقطع به صاحبه عنق خصمه.

فمدحه لصاحبه يفعل فيه فعل سيفه بخصمه لهذا قال الرسول -صلى الله 

عليه وآله وسلم-"ويحك قطعت عُنق صاحبك"

ولم يكتف النبي -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- بكلمته هذه مرة واحدة 

وإنما أعادها مِراراً وتكراراً.

وفي رواية"ويحك قطعت عنق أخيك"أعادها ثلاثاً ثم كأن الرسول

-صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قيَّدَ هذا الإطلاق لأنه لو أنه- صلى الله 

عليه وآله وسلم- وقف عند هذه الجملة"ويحك قطعت عنق أخيك"

 لكان لا يجوز المدح مطلقاً لكنه لطف بأمته فقال:"إن كان أحدكم مادحاً أخاه فليقل:إني أحسبه كذا وكذا والله حسيبه ولايزكي على اللهِ أحداً"            

أي لا يقطع بتزكية إنسان : يعني قول القائل في صاحبه سواء كان ذكراً 

أو أنثى - الحُكم لايختلف بالنسبة للنساء مطلقاً- :فلانٌ صالحٌ ،

 كأنه كشف له عن اللوح المحفوظ فجزم بأنه صالح 

هذا معناه أنه يحكم على الله أنه صالح .

----------


## عادل ديدو

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
ويسر لكم إتمام عملكم

----------


## أم التوائم

جزاك الله الفردوس الأعلى أختنا الفاضلة
ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أم التوائم

وأين يمكن أن نجد أشرطة الأدب المفرد وفقكم الله؟!

----------


## عائدون يا أندلس

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أحسن الله إليك أختي الكريمة ووفقك الله لمرضاته وبارك في جهودك  ، ورحم الله العلامة الألباني وأسكنه فسيح جنانه .

----------


## محمد الماحي

> وأين يمكن أن نجد أشرطة الأدب المفرد وفقكم الله؟!


نعم ، لو تتمكن أختنا الفاضلة -جزاها الله خيراً- من رفع أشرطة شرح العلامة الألباني على الأدب المفرد ، وبخاصة الشريط السادس !!

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا و أحسن إليكم ...

أولا : الأشرطة ليست عندي فقد كنت أقترضها من بعض الفضليات لأستمع إليها وأفرغ ما فيها ثم أردها.

ثانيا : تم تفريغ الأشرطة منذ سنوات بعيدة تزيد عن العشرة .

ثالثا : كانت الأشرطة سيئة جدا كما أشرنا في مقدمة هذا المتصفح .

رابعا : ما تم كتابته هنا هو كل ما عندي ولا مزيد بكل أسف .

وفي الأخير : أسأل الله أن ينفع بما يسر وأن يتقبل إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه .

----------


## محمد الماحي

*الباب رقم 108 الذي هو بعنوان ؛ باب الانبساط إلى الناس
*

*قد كُرِّرَ في بداية الصفحة الخامسة*يبدو أن الأخت أم هانئ نسخَتْهُ مرتين أو بسبب مشكلة في النت نُسخ مرتين
فأرجو من المشرفين حذف إحدى المشاركتين

----------


## أم التوائم

وجدت على هذه الصفحة بعض الأشرطة :
http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread....9810#post99810

----------


## أم التوائم

هل يمكن للأخت أن تفيدنا بملف وورد للتفريغ ليسهل علينا تقييد فوائده وطباعته؟
وفقكم البارئ

----------


## أم هانئ

> هل يمكن للأخت أن تفيدنا بملف وورد للتفريغ ليسهل علينا تقييد فوائده وطباعته؟
> وفقكم البارئ


جزاك الله خيرا ...الحق لا أعلم كيف أفعل ذلك فعذرا

----------

